# 30 Manis Marathon 2013



## CheshireCookie

Hello Ladies! So I have teamed up with Scooby from Dynamite Does Nails to start an awesome new challenge that is essentially EXACTLY the same as the 30 (or 31) Day Nail Challenge with ONE LITTLE TWEAK! I don't know about you, but I can be a busy, busy girl at times and as much as I'd like to think I could do a mani every single day.....well I just can't! So the 30 Manis Marathon is for the gal with the busy lifestyle, or even for the gal who loves to admire a mani for a few days!





We we'll be redoing our manis every *3-4 days instead* of everyday and we invite you to follow along on this thread! We were inspired by some recent blog posts that are starting the 31 Day Nail Challenge this Sunday, September 1st, so that's when we'll be starting ours as well. If you have already decided to do the original 31 Day Nail Challenge, then guess what, you can STILL join us! Just hold on to your daily pictures of each mani and when we post a new one for ours, post that particular one as well!

Please let me know if you have any questions, but if you're thinking of following along, please sign on in! The more manis the merrier!






Love, Cookie





Edit - Here's a timeline for all of the manis. Thanks Scooby for setting it up for me! Should keep us busy for a while





*Manicure 1* - _Red Nails_: Sunday Sept 1st â€“ Wednesday Sept 4th

*Manicure 2* - _Orange Nails_: Wednesday Sept 4th â€“ Saturday Sept 7th

*Manicure 3 *- _Yellow Nails_: Saturday Sept 7th â€“ Tuesday Sept 10th

*Manicure 4* - _Green Nails_: Tuesday Sept 10th â€“ Friday Sept 13th

*Manicure 5* - _Blue Nails_: Friday Sept 13th â€“ Monday Sept 16th

*Manicure 6* - _Violet Nails_: Monday Sept 16th â€“ Thursday Sept 19th

*Manicure 7* - Black &amp; White Nails: Thursday Sept 19th â€“ Sunday Sept 22nd

*Manicure 8* - Metallic Nails: Sunday Sept 22nd â€“ Wednesday Sept 25th

*Manicure 9* - Rainbow Nails: Wednesday Sept 25th â€“ Saturday Sept 28th

*Manicure 10* - Gradient Nails: Saturday Sept 28th â€“ Tuesday Oct 1st

*Manicure 11* - Polka Dots: Tuesday Oct 1st â€“ Friday Oct 4th

*Manicure 12* - Stripes: Friday Oct 4th â€“ Monday Oct 7th

*Manicure 13* - Animal Print: Monday Oct 7th â€“ Thursday Oct 10th

*Manicure 14* - Flowers: Thursday Oct 10th â€“ Sunday Oct 13th

*Manicure 15* - _Delicate Print_: Sunday Oct 13th â€“ Wednesday Oct 16th

*Manicure 16* - Tribal Print: Wednesday Oct 16th â€“ Saturday Oct 19th

*Manicure 17* - Glitter: Saturday Oct 19th â€“ Tuesday Oct 22nd

*Manicure 18* - Half Moons: Tuesday Oct 22nd â€“ Friday Oct 25th

*Manicure 19* - Galaxies: Friday Oct 25th â€“ Monday Oct 28th

*Manicure 20* - Water Marble: Monday Oct 28th â€“ Friday Nov 1st

*Manicure 21* - _Inspired by a *color*_: Friday Nov 1st â€“ Monday Nov 4th

*Manicure 22* -_ Inspired by a *song*_: Monday Nov 4th â€“ Thursday Nov 7th

*Manicure 23* - _Inspired by a *movie*_: Thursday Nov 7th â€“ Sunday Nov 10th

*Manicure 24* -_ Inspired by a *book*_: Sunday Nov 10th â€“ Wednesday Nov 13th

*Manicure 25* - _Inspired by *fashion*_: Wednesday Nov 13th â€“ Saturday Nov 16th

*Manicure 26* - _Inspired by a *pattern*_: Saturday Nov 16th â€“ Tuesday Nov 19th

*Manicure 27* - _Inspired by *artwork*:_ Tuesday Nov 19th â€“ Friday Nov 22nd

*Manicure 28* - _Inspired by a *flag*_: Friday Nov 22nd â€“ Monday Nov 25th

*Manicure 29* -_ Inspired by the *supernatural*_: Monday Nov 25th â€“ Thursday Nov 28th

*Manicure 30* - _Inspired by a *tutorial*_: Thursday Nov 28th â€“ Sunday Dec 1st


----------



## deactivateduser232015

I want to join ^__^ lol i will probably be unsuccessful, but these adventures are always fun!


----------



## invisiblebike

lol i won't be participating, but i'm definitely subscribing so I can look in awe at your pretty manis.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I'm excited to begin!! Sunday the 1st - Red nails!


----------



## lissa1307

im excited too! i've got my notepad out jotting down ideas for themes...crazy thing is, red is one of the ones i'm stuck on...


----------



## diana16

i am excited for this! I will definitely join


----------



## jesemiaud

I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Yay! You all who are joining, feel free to share the thread pic and Marathon details on your various social media platforms and invite people to join as well! (if you don't blog/FB/Instagram, that's all good too)!


----------



## chrysalis101

I'll try it. I've gotten away from doing my nails every few days, and let them go for a about a week at a time. Maybe this will give me the inspiration (and kick in the butt) to get back to doing them more often.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone

This is a great idea!


----------



## invisiblebike

I'm living vicariously for you guys. I'm off of nail polish for the next few months (hopefully it's just a few months), dermatologist's orders.

Womp wah.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

I am IN!!! My nails chip in less than 24 hours anyway, so I'm constantly redoing my nails.  It'll actually be nice to not have to worry about which color to do next!


----------



## OiiO

I'm in! I've never done a nail challenge before, so this is very exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in! I've never done a nail challenge before, so this is very exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too, not sure I will be able to do all the challenges but I will try.


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in! I've never done a nail challenge before, so this is very exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How exciting! I'm thinking about it, but I've never done a nail challenge before either. I tend to keep my manis for a week to two weeks, believe it or not, as though I have frequent trouble with bubbles (I don't shake, and I do clean the nail surface first), chipping is not too bad, especially with a little occasional touch-up on my 2 culprit nails! I think I could handle a week for each, but not sure about 4 days.

If I did it, where do we post? Here? I don't blog, which is why I ask.

And is it OK if I'm a bit delayed on the first one? After that I think I can catch up no problem - I think this will be exciting and will change my approach from the 'wee touch up' habit.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How exciting! I'm thinking about it, but I've never done a nail challenge before either. I tend to keep my manis for a week to two weeks, believe it or not, as though I have frequent trouble with bubbles (I don't shake, and I do clean the nail surface first), chipping is not too bad, especially with a little occasional touch-up on my 2 culprit nails! I think I could handle a week for each, but not sure about 4 days.
> 
> If I did it, where do we post? Here? I don't blog, which is why I ask.
> 
> And is it OK if I'm a bit delayed on the first one? After that I think I can catch up no problem - I think this will be exciting and will change my approach from the 'wee touch up' habit.


I'm so excited to see everyone joining up! Can't wait to see all of the awesome manis!

To answer your questions Monika, yup! Here is where we'll be posting. Bloggers are welcome to post this onto their blogs as well, but I know everyone doesn't have a blog, so that's why I wanted to start it up on MUT as well! If you are a blogger, though, you are more than welcome to do both!

and yes, absolutely, delays are fine



There are 3-4 days between each mani anyhow, so you don't necessarily have to post exactly on the first day, if you need a few more days, no biggie





Can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## lissa1307

is it bad I already did my red today? lol I got excited. I will wait to post until tomorrow with everyone else though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> is it bad I already did my red today? lol I got excited. I will wait to post until tomorrow with everyone else though.


 I've done my red too lol! Posting tomorrow!! And about posting, post anywhere and everywhere you want! Here/Blogs/facebook/instagram! I have all of those so I will be posting everywhere lol. If you post on instagram or facebook, remember to hashtag it with #30manis2013  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited to see so many people joined up!!


----------



## bonita22

This sounds like so much fun! Just the motivation I needed to do my nails more frequently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015

can't wait!! just did my nails. i'll probably take pictures tomorrow and post though. I'm sure mine won't be nearly as love as y'alls XD

on a slightly OT note, what does everyone use for cuticle remover? I'm a bad girl and don't usually use any ^^;; my cuticles are generally in good condition so I've never felt the need, but now I want to take them to the next level of Perfection lol. I've heard good things about the Sally Hansen one...


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can't wait!! just did my nails. i'll probably take pictures tomorrow and post though. I'm sure mine won't be nearly as love as y'alls XD
> 
> on a slightly OT note, what does everyone use for cuticle remover? I'm a bad girl and don't usually use any ^^;; my cuticles are generally in good condition so I've never felt the need, but now I want to take them to the next level of Perfection lol. I've heard good things about the Sally Hansen one...


I actually just picked up the Sally Hansen one...I'm hoping WONDERFULNESS will happen from it because I have the darndest, stubborn, vicious, ruthless and evilest cuticles EVER lol....and no, there was absolutely no exaggeration there whatsoever!


----------



## DonnaD

I did my red, got excited then did my orange.  I am in love with my orange mani.  I seriously am thinking of quitting now just so I can keep it!!

Are you going to use one of those link thingys where you can see the list of people who are participating.  I forget what the name of that is.


----------



## DonnaD

I just got the Sally Hansen gel too but only because I'm running out (2 years later) of HuiCui Soften which is some Chinese brand I got when I bought my cheap-ass gel kit &amp; UV lamp on ebay.  I can't find it sold separately which sucks because I love it so much.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

can't wait!! just did my nails. i'll probably take pictures tomorrow and post though. I'm sure mine won't be nearly as love as y'alls XD

on a slightly OT note, what does everyone use for cuticle remover? I'm a bad girl and don't usually use any ^^;; my cuticles are generally in good condition so I've never felt the need, but now I want to take them to the next level of Perfection lol. I've heard good things about the Sally Hansen one...


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> is it bad I already did my red today? lol I got excited. I will wait to post until tomorrow with everyone else though.
> I've done my red too lol! Posting tomorrow!!
> 
> And about posting, post anywhere and everywhere you want! Here/Blogs/facebook/instagram! I have all of those so I will be posting everywhere lol. If you post on instagram or facebook, remember to hashtag it with #30manis2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to see so many people joined up!!
> 
> 
> I also got a head start and did my red on Thursday. For the first time in my life I'm actually early for something! lol


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also got a head start and did my red on Thursday. For the first time in my life I'm actually early for something! lol


 same here. can't wait to see everyone's...mine's simple so i'm looking forward to gawking at some more fun ones!


----------



## DonnaD

Here's my first day...red.


----------



## MissTrix

Day 1: Red (with bonus kitty nose!) 









A England Rose Bower with Spectraflair topcoat


----------



## bonita22

Day 1



I used Sephora by Opi Curve-aceous &amp; Meet Me at the Disco.


----------



## lissa1307

Day one: RED!

I'm not a huge fan of red, i really only keep a couple bottles around for art purposes...so this one was a challenge to me...what to do besides just painting them red....so i did 

ANIME RED NAILS!





Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube and a coat of NYC matte me crazy topcoat


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Day 1: Red Nails China Glaze Ruby Pumps


----------



## jennm149

Day 1: Red



Julep Molly with Zoya Maria Luisa ring finger accent. Here's a (slightly) better shot of accent:



I think I will learn a lot about what accent colors work and taking nail selfies with this marathon!


----------



## Lolo22

Funnnnn!! I'm going to try to participate in as many of these as I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's my Sunday red's- Julep Mischa over Ulta Totally Hot and SH nail strips on the rest.


----------



## Superfish19

I'm not as talented as you all. But I'm enjoying the pictures.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Here's mine! Classic red, I'll try to get more adventurous as we move on, but for now I'm just happy to get a nice clean mani using some of the techniques I've picked up from the lovely MUT ladies! This is Nailtini's Bloody Mary, FYI.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

One day I'll figure out this thing called lighting. Unfortunately, today is not that day.









Ruffian manicure with Julep Myrtle feat. Julep Kathleen!


----------



## chrysalis101

I also don't have any good reds. The ones I have are mostly given to me. I don't like the warm colors much, really. I was going to play off of the children's joke "black and white and red all over" but it didn't work out the way I wanted. In the picture is konad red, Spoiled correction tape and sinful colors black on black. Using bundle monster plate BM-317. BTW, the black nail was also stamped, but can't be seen on camera.


----------



## CheshireCookie

*Day #1 - RED*





Here's the polishes I'm wearing! -





From Top to Bottom: Bondi New York - Strawberry Fields, Julep - Coco, OPI - First Date at the Golden Gate, Bondi New York - Horny Mistress, and Sephora X - We Are in Luck Here


----------



## DonnaD

I love it.  I've been on a tone-on-tone kick lately and this is right up my alley!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Day #1 - RED*





Here's the polishes I'm wearing! -





From Top to Bottom: Bondi New York - Strawberry Fields, Julep - Coco, OPI - First Date at the Golden Gate, Bondi New York - Horny Mistress, and Sephora X - We Are in Luck Here


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 1: Red (with bonus kitty nose!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A England Rose Bower with Spectraflair topcoat


 lol boop your kitty on da nose for me

how do you like a england polishes? i hear nothing but good things about them. i found a website that sells them in the US for 10 bucks a pop (not TOO bad).


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Day #1 - RED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the polishes I'm wearing! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Top to Bottom: Bondi New York - Strawberry Fields, Julep - Coco, OPI - First Date at the Golden Gate, Bondi New York - Horny Mistress, and Sephora X - We Are in Luck Here


gorgeous

the heart accent is super cute too


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 1: Red (with bonus kitty nose!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A England Rose Bower with Spectraflair topcoat


Oh my goodness....cutest nose EVER!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can't wait!! just did my nails. i'll probably take pictures tomorrow and post though. I'm sure mine won't be nearly as love as y'alls XD
> 
> on a slightly OT note, what does everyone use for cuticle remover? I'm a bad girl and don't usually use any ^^;; my cuticles are generally in good condition so I've never felt the need, but now I want to take them to the next level of Perfection lol. I've heard good things about the Sally Hansen one...


 I swear by Deborah Lippmann's Cuticle Remover and Cuticle Oil. I push my cuticles back EVERY manicure.


----------



## angismith

I want to play along, too, if I may? Like others, I will try to keep up, but no promises. I need to get in the habit of doing nail changes more often. I am working on my red mani right now.


----------



## lissa1307

OH MY REDALICIOUS!

that is so cute Cookie!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Day #1 - RED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the polishes I'm wearing! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Top to Bottom: Bondi New York - Strawberry Fields, Julep - Coco, OPI - First Date at the Golden Gate, Bondi New York - Horny Mistress, and Sephora X - We Are in Luck Here


----------



## mama2358

I definitely don't have the skills to do a lot of the manis on the list, but I think in gonna give it a whirl anyway. When I get home from work, I'll get my red going.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I definitely don't have the skills to do a lot of the manis on the list, but I think in gonna give it a whirl anyway. When I get home from work, I'll get my red going.


 That's part of the fun of the challenge, learning and trying new nail techniques! I'm pretty good at nails, but I've never tried some of the things on the challenge list, so I'm looking forward to trying them even if I fail at it....it'll still be new and fun! I can't wait to see what you and everyone else comes up with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 1: Red (with bonus kitty nose!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A England Rose Bower with Spectraflair topcoat


 Trix, don't forget to post this up on IG with our hashtag #30manis2013 if you want to!


----------



## trekkersangel

Thanks for this guys! I can't even tell you how many times I sit &amp; stare at my polishes trying to figure out what I want to do with them &amp; then usually just don't do anything! I just did my red mani &amp; I'm excited. I feel like I accomplished something tonight! I will post pics tomorrow after its cleaned up a bit. With school starting for my kids on Tuesday, I was interrupted &amp; bumped several times while painting with inquiries about 1st day of school outfits, hair, shoes, &amp; more! The joys of having 3 girls in school. ;-). I've got red polish all over the place! Ha ha ha. Thanks again for the challenge. Will you please post "how to's" on some of the techniques as they come up? I can't wait to learn how to do some of these fun things I see on here all the time!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for this guys! I can't even tell you how many times I sit &amp; stare at my polishes trying to figure out what I want to do with them &amp; then usually just don't do anything!
> 
> I just did my red mani &amp; I'm excited. I feel like I accomplished something tonight! I will post pics tomorrow after its cleaned up a bit. With school starting for my kids on Tuesday, I was interrupted &amp; bumped several times while painting with inquiries about 1st day of school outfits, hair, shoes, &amp; more! The joys of having 3 girls in school. ;-). I've got red polish all over the place! Ha ha ha.
> 
> Thanks again for the challenge. Will you please post "how to's" on some of the techniques as they come up? I can't wait to learn how to do some of these fun things I see on here all the time!


 That's the great thing about this version of the challenge, we get to take our time in posting..so you just post whenever you can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Some might post 'how to's' with their manicures, (I personally don't usually) so if there's anything you see that you would like to know more about, just ask and I'm sure anyone here would be happy to share details  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day one: RED!
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of red, i really only keep a couple bottles around for art purposes...so this one was a challenge to me...what to do besides just painting them red....so i did
> 
> ANIME RED NAILS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube and a coat of NYC matte me crazy topcoat


Love this mani. I want to try it out soon!

I can't participate this time around.  I have finally broke down and accepted I need to treat my nails and not paint them for awhile. I started Nailtiques 2 plus yesterday. They have been peeling for so long they are now paper thin and need a break. I am going to really enjoy seeing what all you ladies come up with.


----------



## mama2358

This is Barielle Shades in Glammed Out Garnet.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trix, don't forget to post this up on IG with our hashtag #30manis2013 if you want to!


 Just did!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol boop your kitty on da nose for me
> 
> how do you like a england polishes? i hear nothing but good things about them. i found a website that sells them in the US for 10 bucks a pop (not TOO bad).


 This is the first one I've used and I really like it. It went on like buttah! I may thin it a skoche because it's a smidge on the goopy side but I think it's been sitting on a shelf for a while. I got it from a Llarowe scratch &amp; dent mystery grab bag. I really love the colors they come up with and the fact that there isn't a feeding frenzy surrounding the brand so they're attainable as well as affordable. I also own Saint George, which is gorgeous, but I haven't used it yet. I'm hoping to work it in during the marathon somewhere.


----------



## gemstone

&amp; I have no idea what shade this is! It's OPI and the sticker fell off!


----------



## nikkimouse

I am epically In love with both of these... I'm working on my red right now... 



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day one: RED!
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of red, i really only keep a couple bottles around for art purposes...so this one was a challenge to me...what to do besides just painting them red....so i did
> 
> ANIME RED NAILS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube and a coat of NYC matte me crazy topcoat


 I love this so much and I love how you put a shine line then covered it in matte!!!! so wonderful



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Day #1 - RED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the polishes I'm wearing! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Top to Bottom: Bondi New York - Strawberry Fields, Julep - Coco, OPI - First Date at the Golden Gate, Bondi New York - Horny Mistress, and Sephora X - We Are in Luck Here


 I wish I could dot like that.  This is awesome!!!!


----------



## DonnaD

Day 2 orange.  I seriously am in love with this.  I did it by dipping straws into the polish.  I didn't want to take this off.


----------



## nikkimouse

Day 1: Red. I used opi Innie Minnie Mightie Bow and did the edge in Chic from Ears to Tail.


----------



## trekkersangel

Day 1: Red I used Bondi Horny Mistress as my base color &amp; added Julep's Fireworks on the tips. It's the first time I've done the tip thing &amp; it doesn't look great, but I'm sure the more I try it it will get better each time. Plus it's a mess from kids bumping into me several times while painting. Ha ha ha. But I did it! I feel like I accomplished something. Wahoo!


----------



## OiiO

Sorry ladies, I'm super busy with family stuff this weekend. I'll join later on and post a few manis retrospectively  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 2 orange.  I seriously am in love with this.  I did it by dipping straws into the polish.  I didn't want to take this off.


I'm in love with this too Donna!



I've never seen this effect before and it looks fantastic - there will be some copying of this in my future, I think.



But I haven't even posted red yet!


----------



## msladyday

Bondi Horny Mistress.... Not bad for one coat and no top coat.


----------



## JC327

Amazing manis everyone! I still haven't had time to do my red mani.


----------



## lissa1307

Day 2: orange

Orange jelly sandwich

OPI fresh squeezed and spoiled shaken snow globe


----------



## Superfish19

> Day 2: orange Orange jelly sandwich OPI fresh squeezed and spoiled shaken snow globe


 Gorgeous!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Thanks to everyone for getting on board with this challenge!

Remember that this thread is for posting the challenge manicures every 3 or 4 days, and the 31 day challenge here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137548/31-day-nail-art-challenge is for those posting a new challenge manicure every day. 

We just don't want anyone participating in this marathon to feel rushed or behind, thus the reason for the more lax time frame with the challenges. 

I hope to see more Red Nails here today, and some more great Orange nails here Wednesday - Saturday....then we will go to Yellow! Have Fun!!


----------



## msladyday

You still have time.  







> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing manis everyone! I still haven't had time to do my red mani.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Hey everyone! Just a heads up, I posted a schedule of the manis on the first post of the thread! My thanks to Scoobs for providing it, it definitely helps me....I was getting confused myself! LOL 

*LOVING AND ADORING* all the manis on here so far!


----------



## acostakk

LA Colors Sparkle Ruby blurred/with flash in lieu of sunlight to show the sparkle


----------



## DonnaD

So are you saying we should save our pictures and not post them for 3 or 4 days?  Oh well, I guess I'll bow out then.  I can't see the point of posting them days after I've done them because you think someone might feel rushed.  People aren't stupid.  I think they would get the concept that there are two concurrently running challenges.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So are you saying we should save our pictures and not post them for 3 or 4 days?  Oh well, I guess I'll bow out then.  I can't see the point of posting them days after I've done them because you think someone might feel rushed.  People aren't stupid.  I think they would get the concept that there are two concurrently running challenges.


It's not just about feeling rushed, it will just get very, very confusing.



That's why we created the alternate 30 Mani Marathon since we knew we wouldn't be able to do a new mani every single day with our busy schedules, but we would still very much love to see what everyone came up with! Seeing different people's inspiration is part of the fun! That's also why there are two threads for the challenges, one for the every day and one for the 3-4 days! Saving the manis and posting them all together just helps with the flow, so everyone can be focused on that one particular part of the challenge, if that makes sense.





Please do keep posting yours! You can just save the pictures in a file on your computer and add them in as we go! It seems that we'll be frolicking along till December 1st! LOL


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You still have time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing manis everyone! I still haven't had time to do my red mani.
> I better hurry up then!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! Just a heads up, I posted a schedule of the manis on the first post of the thread! My thanks to Scoobs for providing it, it definitely helps me....I was getting confused myself! LOL
> 
> *LOVING AND ADORING* all the manis on here so far!


 Thanks for posting, that definitely makes things easier!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             It seems that we'll be frolicking along till December 1st! LOL


 Wheeeee!! I love frolicking!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

Here's my red mani! I was traveling on the first, so I'm late to the party.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I started out with OPI Liquid sand The Impossible and that seemed too pink. So, I took it off and used Sparitual's Hunk of Burnin' Love and then put The Impossible on top for the sparkle and texture.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my first day...red.




Donna, I love the candy-texture look with the varied tones on these. How did you do it?

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 1: Red (with bonus kitty nose!) 









A England Rose Bower with Spectraflair topcoat 
I think Rose Bower would be a colour I might really enjoy wearing. It has that beautiful berry tone. And the shimmer - how much of it is due to Spectraflair?

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day one: RED!

I'm not a huge fan of red, i really only keep a couple bottles around for art purposes...so this one was a challenge to me...what to do besides just painting them red....so i did 

ANIME RED NAILS!





Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube and a coat of NYC matte me crazy topcoat

I think I'm a bit the same way - I lean toward the second half of the rainbow over the first. Before Bondi I had all of two reds! And I've misplaced one of those... I would be so scared to do that tidy black outline though. It looks so good, and the shine line and dot really initially tricked me! I guess I need more sleep.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I swear by Deborah Lippmann's Cuticle Remover and Cuticle Oil. I push my cuticles back EVERY manicure.
Am I crazy to say I do pretty much nothing with my cuticles? Never cut them, rarely push them back, and certainly have never tried cuticle oil or remover. I guess you folks can let me know when I finally get my red mani up here. I'd love some input on that!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I crazy to say I do pretty much nothing with my cuticles? Never cut them, rarely push them back, and certainly have never tried cuticle oil or remover. I guess you folks can let me know when I finally get my red mani up here. I'd love some input on that!
I don't do anything to my cuticles other than moisturize them before every manicure. Maybe I just have some that don't over-grow, or get in the way...but I tried the cuticle-push-back thing and didn't like it. I've also heard that you should never cut them...so I just keep them well moisturized and that works well for me!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to everyone for getting on board with this challenge!

Remember that this thread is for posting the challenge manicures every 3 or 4 days, and the 31 day challenge here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137548/31-day-nail-art-challenge is for those posting a new challenge manicure every day. 

We just don't want anyone participating in this marathon to feel rushed or behind, thus the reason for the more lax time frame with the challenges. 

I hope to see more Red Nails here today, and some more great Orange nails here Wednesday - Saturday....then we will go to Yellow! Have Fun!!
Eep! The schedule is now every 3 days. But that's OK, I don't mean to nitpick and I appreciate the clear intention of flexibility. It reassures me that I can still do this and I hope we'll be joined by others who haven't posted yet. I love seeing all your manis, even if it seems my clock runs a little slower. In my head I'm more whingeing more about not having the time/energy/desire* to do mine yet, not complaining that someone else has. Everyone is such a source of inspiration!

I love this slower schedule as I have the habit of *falling in love with my (or some aspect of my) manis and end up wanting to wear them for a few days. And sometimes I just don't have the energy to budget for changing even ones I don't like. I hope I will not have too many like that now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 1: Red (with bonus kitty nose!) 









A England Rose Bower with Spectraflair topcoat 
I think Rose Bower would be a colour I might really enjoy wearing. It has that beautiful berry tone. And the shimmer - how much of it is due to Spectraflair?

*Here it is without Spectraflair:*




*As you can see it has a holo shimmer all it's own. Honestly, I should have left it alone because I actually like it better on it's own. *


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to everyone for getting on board with this challenge!

Remember that this thread is for posting the challenge manicures every 3 or 4 days, and the 31 day challenge here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137548/31-day-nail-art-challenge is for those posting a new challenge manicure every day. 

We just don't want anyone participating in this marathon to feel rushed or behind, thus the reason for the more lax time frame with the challenges. 

I hope to see more Red Nails here today, and some more great Orange nails here Wednesday - Saturday....then we will go to Yellow! Have Fun!!
*Eep! The schedule is now every 3 days*. But that's OK, I don't mean to nitpick and I appreciate the clear intention of flexibility. It reassures me that I can still do this and I hope we'll be joined by others who haven't posted yet. I love seeing all your manis, even if it seems my clock runs a little slower. In my head I'm more whingeing more about not having the time/energy/desire* to do mine yet, not complaining that someone else has. Everyone is such a source of inspiration!

I love this slower schedule as I have the habit of *falling in love with my (or some aspect of my) manis and end up wanting to wear them for a few days. And sometimes I just don't have the energy to budget for changing even ones I don't like. I hope I will not have too many like that now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For the sake of mapping out a simplistic timeline, I actually spaced the schedule out at 4 days at a time. For instance: Sept 1-4 is 4 days (sunday, monday, tuesday, wednesday), Sept 4-7 is 4 days (wednesday, thursday, friday, saturday) and so on at 4 days at a time...I hope that makes it a bit more clear on how I was trying to write it out into an easy to follow schedule. 

When Cookie and I were kicking around the idea of a 3-4 day timeline, that idea sounded better in our heads than it did when I sat down and tried to map out an actual schedule...so I tried to make it as clear as possible, while still keeping the essence of the lax time line. Tomorrow (today? 3:47 am at my house lol) starts the Orange phase, and I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with! I'm so happy that so many people jumped on board with this fun little idea!

I've got two variations of the same design, two different ways, for Orange that I'll post tomorrow evening after work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

Mani 2: Orange




With flash



No flash This one was a challenge because I don't own an orange nail polish. I used zoya tinsley which is pinkish color with gold orangeish tones I layered a thin coat of loreal tweet me between 2 thin coats of the tinsley to bring out the orange color. I did try to do a red yellow swirl but it looked like a nasty mustard catchup mix. Ewwww.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Orange Mani! I found a new brand of textured glitter polish - by Julie G, they're called "Gumdrops", and they're only $4.50! This is one coat of Julie G's Sugar Rush over one coat of Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails in Crushed.


----------



## MissTrix

*Color #2: Orange! *





*First attempt at flame nails.*

*Polishes used:*






*Revlon Charismatic* 
*Zoya Channing*
*Nailtini MaiTai*
*Zoya Destiny*
*Bondi Chasing The Sun*
*Zoya Maria-Luisa*


----------



## invisiblebike

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't do anything to my cuticles other than moisturize them before every manicure. Maybe I just have some that don't over-grow, or get in the way...but I tried the cuticle-push-back thing and didn't like it. I've also heard that you should never cut them...so I just keep them well moisturized and that works well for me!
yup, you should never cut them. cutting opens up your cuticles to viruses. trust me, i learned the hard way (thanks to a salon that cut open my cuticle and made me bleed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure #2: Orange



This is two variations of the same manicure. I did the top one first, and that gave me some ideas for the second one. I kinda like the second color variation better.


----------



## bonita22

Manicure #2 Orange



Polishes I used: Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Snappy Sorbet Nailtini Mai Tai Sinful Colors Clementine LancÃ´me Vernis in Love Peach Melodie Color Club Reign in Spain


----------



## lissa1307

I think it is awesome you made orange!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 2: Orange



With flash



No flash

This one was a challenge because I don't own an orange nail polish. I used zoya tinsley which is pinkish color with gold orangeish tones I layered a thin coat of loreal tweet me between 2 thin coats of the tinsley to bring out the orange color.

I did try to do a red yellow swirl but it looked like a nasty mustard catchup mix. Ewwww.


----------



## JC327

So I am fashionably late with the red. It's been a hectic couple of days for me.



KleanKolor chunky holo scarlet


----------



## Olga Ok

> Day 2: orange Orange jelly sandwich OPI fresh squeezed and spoiled shaken snow globe


 What a beautiful color and application


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure #2: Orange





This is two variations of the same manicure. I did the top one first, and that gave me some ideas for the second one. I kinda like the second color variation better.
*I love both variations but I think I favor the top one. Something about it just looks so... juicy! lol*

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure #2 Orange





Polishes I used:
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Snappy Sorbet
Nailtini Mai Tai
Sinful Colors Clementine
LancÃ´me Vernis in Love Peach Melodie
Color Club Reign in Spain



*Love it!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I am fashionably late with the red. It's been a hectic couple of days for me.




KleanKolor chunky holo scarlet
*Beautiful!*


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 2: orange
Orange jelly sandwich
OPI fresh squeezed and spoiled shaken snow globe



What a beautiful color and application 
Totally agree!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't do anything to my cuticles other than moisturize them before every manicure. Maybe I just have some that don't over-grow, or get in the way...but I tried the cuticle-push-back thing and didn't like it. I've also heard that you should never cut them...so I just keep them well moisturized and that works well for me!
Thanks for letting me know. I was wondering whether I might be missing something that magically does something important. I have the feeling mine behave relatively well in normal circumstances, and moisturizing my hands as needed does the job.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Totally agree! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Gorgeous!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



What a beautiful color and application
 thanks!

this was my very first jelly sandwich, i think i might be hooked now!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure #2: Orange





This is two variations of the same manicure. I did the top one first, and that gave me some ideas for the second one. I kinda like the second color variation better.
*I love both variations but I think I favor the top one. Something about it just looks so... juicy! lol*

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure #2 Orange





Polishes I used:
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Snappy Sorbet
Nailtini Mai Tai
Sinful Colors Clementine
LancÃ´me Vernis in Love Peach Melodie
Color Club Reign in Spain



*Love it!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I am fashionably late with the red. It's been a hectic couple of days for me.




KleanKolor chunky holo scarlet
*Beautiful!*


----------



## msladyday

Sephora by OPI : Paisley Attention to Me


----------



## acostakk

Lacquer by Lissa Mimosa


----------



## dressupthedog

I just got back from a five day backpacking trip (and now my nails and cuticles are trashed) and found this thread. I want to play! Here's my red:



Sally Hansen Unbreakable Heart


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Now I love it [England Rose Bower] even more!


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure #2 Orange





Polishes I used:
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Snappy Sorbet
Nailtini Mai Tai
Sinful Colors Clementine
Lame Vernis in Love Peach Melodie
Color Club Reign in Spain



So gorgeous! What do you use to get clean lines?

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Bondi Horny Mistress.... Not bad for one coat and no top coat.
Such a pretty color. Do you know if most of their line looks as good with just one coat?

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 2: orange

Orange jelly sandwich

OPI fresh squeezed and spoiled shaken snow globe




That glimmer is so pretty!


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yup, you should never cut them. cutting opens up your cuticles to viruses. trust me, i learned the hard way (thanks to a salon that cut open my cuticle and made me bleed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Do you have any suggestions for better cuticles? I have crazy growing cuticles it seems and even when I do push them back, they build up.


----------



## mama2358

> *Color #2: **Orange!Â *
> 
> *First attempt at flame nails.* *Polishes used:*
> 
> 
> *Revlon Charismatic*
> *Zoya Channing*
> *Nailtini MaiTai*
> *Zoya Destiny*
> *Bondi Chasing The Sun*
> *Zoya Maria-Luisa*


 That is so awesome! I need to try that sometime.


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Such a pretty color. Do you know if most of their line looks as good with just one coat?

No, I have had to use two coats for other colors.  But they always dry quite shiny without a top coat and so far, no issues with the formula.  Bondi is really a great nail polish and even better company.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22

> So gorgeous! What do you use to get clean lines?


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used tape for the lines.


----------



## bonita22

> Mani 2: Orange


 That's really cool that you made your own orange. Looks really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22

> *Color #2: **Orange!Â *
> 
> *First attempt at flame nails.* *Polishes used:*
> 
> 
> *Revlon Charismatic*
> *Zoya Channing*
> *Nailtini MaiTai*
> *Zoya Destiny*
> *Bondi Chasing The Sun*
> *Zoya Maria-Luisa*


 Beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it is awesome you made orange!


Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
That's really cool that you made your own orange. Looks really good



Thanks guys I wish the pictures really did the justice. it is so sparkly and shiny. Every one has commented on it today. Even my husband said he liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is so awesome! I need to try that sometime.
Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Beautiful





Thanks!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Bondi Horny Mistress.... Not bad for one coat and no top coat.
And yay, Bondi is now winning on the poll too! I just got HM in the mail yesterday and it is a wonderful colour. I used two coats for mine, which is finally done, though. Now I just need to photograph and post!


----------



## jesemiaud

My orange mani...OPI Sephora I Think I Cayenne topped with Nailtini Millionaire. Crappy picture...but you get the idea!


----------



## jennm149

Not a big fan of orange, so tried a sponge paint effect. Bondi Chasing the Sun with Zoya Jacqueline and Channing:


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 2 orange.  I seriously am in love with this.  I did it by dipping straws into the polish.  I didn't want to take this off.





Love this color combo, and the design worked out really well!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Color #2: Orange! *





*First attempt at flame nails.*

That flame effect is awesome!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure #2: Orange





This is two variations of the same manicure. I did the top one first, and that gave me some ideas for the second one. I kinda like the second color variation better.

Such different looks -- one for fall and one for summer!  Both are terrific.

Gah -- everyone is so creative, including making colors that they don't have, like NikkiMouse.  This is a very inspiring challenge, at the perfect pace.


----------



## jessicalriley

I'm late to the party, but this sounds like fun! And I love that there are so many Bondi girls hanging out here! I'm no good at nail art, but I love seeing all of the creativity.


----------



## kitnmitns

I loving looking through your postings!  Such a fun project!


----------



## Monika1

*Day #1 - RED*

Here is my red mani. I didn't have the chance to do it earlier, but it worked out, as my Bondi Horny Mistress arrived in the mail yesterday, effectively doubling my 'credible true red' collection. It was nice to try it out for this. I used:

Deborah Lippmann Big Red Machine - a magnetic polishe; my magnet doesn't work very well, and the polish is more of a berry colour than a red, but I generally lean toward the cool reds.

Bondi Horny Mistress &amp; Strawberry Fields, and Fool's (gold)

Revlon Cherries in the Snow - This is a cool deep fuchsia. Horny Mistress is close in at least depth, so it was a good opportunity for me to compare them. The difference isn't as apparent irl as here (the colour in the second photo is not accurate - it doesn't clash with Big Red M, rather it looks like it's in the same family), but HM is definitely more 'red'. Cherries in the Snow could pass as red in a one-tone mani on me, and it sure doesn't look like that could be the case based on these photos..













Strawberry Fields is the base under the dotted index finger, and is at the tip of the gradient. The gradient continues with HM and Big Red Machine. The thumb and pinky are also Big Red M. The ring finger is HM.





The index finger here is Cherries in the Snow, which is clearly different from HM in the bottle, though the contrast is less irl. As in the other photo, the darkest berry one is Big Red Machine. The magnet doesn't work well, so for my thumb I applied three separate times: middle, side, other side, and held the magnet over each as they dried. The dotting on the middle finger is Strawberry F and HM over Big Red M.


----------



## chrysalis101

2. Orange I got a stripper today so I had to play with it. This is China Glaze Riveting with white acrylic striping. I used Piggy Polish Ivory League underneath to lighten/brighten up the orange.


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Day #1 - RED*

Here is my red mani. I didn't have the chance to do it earlier, but it worked out, as my Bondi Horny Mistress arrived in the mail yesterday, effectively doubling my 'credible true red' collection. It was nice to try it out for this. I used:

Deborah Lippmann Big Red Machine - a magnetic polishe; my magnet doesn't work very well, and the polish is more of a berry colour than a red, but I generally lean toward the cool reds.

Bondi Horny Mistress &amp; Strawberry Fields, and Fool's (gold)

Revlon Cherries in the Snow - This is a cool deep fuchsia. Horny Mistress is close in at least depth, so it was a good opportunity for me to compare them. The difference isn't as apparent irl as here (the colour in the second photo is not accurate - it doesn't clash with Big Red M, rather it looks like it's in the same family), but HM is definitely more 'red'. Cherries in the Snow could pass as red in a one-tone mani on me, and it sure doesn't look like that could be the case based on these photos..













Strawberry Fields is the base under the dotted index finger, and is at the tip of the gradient. The gradient continues with HM and Big Red Machine. The thumb and pinky are also Big Red M. The ring finger is HM.





The index finger here is Cherries in the Snow, which is clearly different from HM in the bottle, though the contrast is less irl. As in the other photo, the darkest berry one is Big Red Machine. The magnet doesn't work well, so for my thumb I applied three separate times: middle, side, other side, and held the magnet over each as they dried. The dotting on the middle finger is Strawberry F and HM over Big Red M.




Gorgeous! If only I have the patience (or skill) to do this myself.


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





2. Orange

I got a stripper today so I had to play with it. This is China Glaze Riveting with white acrylic striping. I used Piggy Polish Ivory League underneath to lighten/brighten up the orange.
Love the random striping!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Day #1 - RED*

Here is my red mani. I didn't have the chance to do it earlier, but it worked out, as my Bondi Horny Mistress arrived in the mail yesterday, effectively doubling my 'credible true red' collection. It was nice to try it out for this. I used:

Deborah Lippmann Big Red Machine - a magnetic polishe; my magnet doesn't work very well, and the polish is more of a berry colour than a red, but I generally lean toward the cool reds.

Bondi Horny Mistress &amp; Strawberry Fields, and Fool's (gold)

Revlon Cherries in the Snow - This is a cool deep fuchsia. Horny Mistress is close in at least depth, so it was a good opportunity for me to compare them. The difference isn't as apparent irl as here (the colour in the second photo is not accurate - it doesn't clash with Big Red M, rather it looks like it's in the same family), but HM is definitely more 'red'. Cherries in the Snow could pass as red in a one-tone mani on me, and it sure doesn't look like that could be the case based on these photos..













Strawberry Fields is the base under the dotted index finger, and is at the tip of the gradient. The gradient continues with HM and Big Red Machine. The thumb and pinky are also Big Red M. The ring finger is HM.





The index finger here is Cherries in the Snow, which is clearly different from HM in the bottle, though the contrast is less irl. As in the other photo, the darkest berry one is Big Red Machine. The magnet doesn't work well, so for my thumb I applied three separate times: middle, side, other side, and held the magnet over each as they dried. The dotting on the middle finger is Strawberry F and HM over Big Red M.





*Great mani! 



*

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





2. Orange

I got a stripper today so I had to play with it. This is China Glaze Riveting with white acrylic striping. I used Piggy Polish Ivory League underneath to lighten/brighten up the orange.

*Love this! *


----------



## chrysalis101

Thank you. I don't normally like orange, as evidenced by not having any a scrap of orange in my closet. The only reason I have any orange nail polish at all is because it's part of the Hunger Games collection (totally in love with HG, BTW). But I do like this one and plan on keeping it through the weekend.


----------



## Makeupofmayhem

This is such a great idea!there's going to be so many pretty nail photos! Id love to join in but ive just had my nails gelled. Im waiting til October then might just do this for fun myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xx


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not a big fan of orange, so tried a sponge paint effect. Bondi Chasing the Sun with Zoya Jacqueline and Channing:




My favourite of them is your index finger. Maybe because of this mani you'll start to enjoy orange more!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Whew, this week has been CRAZY! It's the first week back at the studio so I have been bombarded with paperwork galore, plus I'm doubling as Office Manager AND teacher this year so more crazy! LOL Regardless...here is my...

*ORANGE* *Mani!*









From Left to right - OPI Black Onyx (stripes), Nailtini Mai Tai (stripes), Bondi Chasing the Sun (base color), OPI Liquid Sand Jinx (stripes) and I used Bondi's I'm Vers as my top and bottom coat!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Whew, this week has been CRAZY! It's the first week back at the studio so I have been bombarded with paperwork galore, plus I'm doubling as Office Manager AND teacher this year so more crazy! LOL Regardless...here is my... *ORANGE* *Mani!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Polishes I used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Left to right - OPI Black Onyx (stripes), Nailtini Mai Tai (stripes), Bondi Chasing the Sun (base color), OPI Liquid Sand Jinx (stripes) and I used Bondi's I'm Vers as my top and bottom coat!





Spoiler: Polishes I used!



Positively wild!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew, this week has been CRAZY! It's the first week back at the studio so I have been bombarded with paperwork galore, plus I'm doubling as Office Manager AND teacher this year so more crazy! LOL Regardless...here is my...

*ORANGE* *Mani!*









From Left to right - OPI Black Onyx (stripes), Nailtini Mai Tai (stripes), Bondi Chasing the Sun (base color), OPI Liquid Sand Jinx (stripes) and I used Bondi's I'm Vers as my top and bottom coat!

*THEY'RE GR-R-REAT!! *


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew, this week has been CRAZY! It's the first week back at the studio so I have been bombarded with paperwork galore, plus I'm doubling as Office Manager AND teacher this year so more crazy! LOL Regardless...here is my...

*ORANGE* *Mani!*









From Left to right - OPI Black Onyx (stripes), Nailtini Mai Tai (stripes), Bondi Chasing the Sun (base color), OPI Liquid Sand Jinx (stripes) and I used Bondi's I'm Vers as my top and bottom coat!
Fierce!


----------



## jessicalriley

> Whew, this week has been CRAZY! It's the first week back at the studio so I have been bombarded with paperwork galore, plus I'm doubling as Office Manager AND teacher this year so more crazy! LOL Regardless...here is my... *ORANGE* *Mani!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Polishes I used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Left to right - OPI Black Onyx (stripes), Nailtini Mai Tai (stripes), Bondi Chasing the Sun (base color), OPI Liquid Sand Jinx (stripes) and I used Bondi's I'm Vers as my top and bottom coat!





Spoiler: Polishes I used!



So cute!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew, this week has been CRAZY! It's the first week back at the studio so I have been bombarded with paperwork galore, plus I'm doubling as Office Manager AND teacher this year so more crazy! LOL Regardless...here is my...

*ORANGE* *Mani!*









From Left to right - OPI Black Onyx (stripes), Nailtini Mai Tai (stripes), Bondi Chasing the Sun (base color), OPI Liquid Sand Jinx (stripes) and I used Bondi's I'm Vers as my top and bottom coat!

That is super sweet! Takes me back to my Mizzou days!


----------



## mama2358

Bondi Chasing the Sun and SH Lustre Shine Lava.


----------



## OiiO

Sorry, ladies, scratch me out. I decided to do the original 31 day nail marathon instead because I realized I will actually have time to do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Loving all the beautiful manis btw!


----------



## angismith

Scratch me out, too...I'm just too lazy and uninspired this week. But I have been catching up today with threads so maybe I will post occasionally? Love everything I've seen so far! Most memorable one from the reds had to be Cookie's dotticure! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that one and may have to copy at some point, that's how much I love it! Esp. the dots forming the heart shape ... can I gush enough??? Am I making you blush yet, Cookie???


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous! If only I have the patience (or skill) to do this myself. 
Thank-you very much! I'm really just a beginner, so you'd be surprised what you can manage with a few tools!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Great mani! 



*
Thank-you so much MissTrix! I'm so happy there are so many sources of inspiration here, like your awesome manis!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





2. Orange

I got a stripper today so I had to play with it. This is China Glaze Riveting with white acrylic striping. I used Piggy Polish Ivory League underneath to lighten/brighten up the orange.
What a beautiful effect! How do you find the Piggy Polishes? Are they water-based?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew, this week has been CRAZY! It's the first week back at the studio so I have been bombarded with paperwork galore, plus I'm doubling as Office Manager AND teacher this year so more crazy! LOL Regardless...here is my...

*ORANGE* *Mani!*









From Left to right - OPI Black Onyx (stripes), Nailtini Mai Tai (stripes), Bondi Chasing the Sun (base color), OPI Liquid Sand Jinx (stripes) and I used Bondi's I'm Vers as my top and bottom coat!
This looks great! I find that many times, the smart simple design looks better than the super complex one, and this is one of those times. The idea comes across, it looks fantastically geometric, and I deny that it would be simple for me to do, but might have to try it for animal print!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #2 - ORANGE*

For orange, I liked this more than expected! It's not my favourite colour and I only have one orange - Bondi Chasing the Sun. So I pulled a sheet from nikkimouse's book and created a few different shades with Bondi Central Park Blossom and Zoya Chloe &amp; Tinsley. Then I used them and Bondi Strawberry Fields and Sally Hansen White On for details.

This photo is most colour accurate for the final result:












Natural light:





Flash:


----------



## lissa1307

i'm kinda scratched off this one too, so far i've been keeping up with the original 31 day challenge, but if i do one i can't part with i plan to keep it for days,lol! but i'm still following this thread cause you all have such beautimous and creative nails!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Positively wild!


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*THEY'RE GR-R-REAT!! *







Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fierce!


Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So cute!


Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is super sweet! Takes me back to my Mizzou days!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This looks great! I find that many times, the smart simple design looks better than the super complex one, and this is one of those times. The idea comes across, it looks fantastically geometric, and I deny that it would be simple for me to do, but might have to try it for animal print!

Thanks so much everyone! and LOL MissTrix! Love it!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Sephora by OPI : Paisley Attention to Me

Your manis are always so clean and perfect, I love it!





Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My orange mani...OPI Sephora I Think I Cayenne topped with Nailtini Millionaire. Crappy picture...but you get the idea!





I love Nailtini's Millionaire! I haven't used it since I received it in my Glam Bag, but I'm thinking I need to pull it out soon.





Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





2. Orange

I got a stripper today so I had to play with it. This is China Glaze Riveting with white acrylic striping. I used Piggy Polish Ivory League underneath to lighten/brighten up the orange.

Your striping is so fantastic! Absolutely perfect! GORGEOUS!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #2 - ORANGE*

For orange, I liked this more than expected! It's not my favourite colour and I only have one orange - Bondi Chasing the Sun. So I pulled a sheet from nikkimouse's book and created a few different shades with Bondi Central Park Blossom and Zoya Chloe &amp; Tinsley. Then I used them and Bondi Strawberry Fields and Sally Hansen White On for details.

This photo is most colour accurate for the final result:













Natural light:





Flash:








OH MY, MY, MY....this is STUNNING! I love how you brought it all together! I'm especially madly in love with the dotted middle finger nail


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm kinda scratched off this one too, so far i've been keeping up with the original 31 day challenge, but if i do one i can't part with i plan to keep it for days,lol! but i'm still following this thread cause you all have such beautimous and creative nails!

All you have to do (to post both places) is save your 31 day challenge pics and post here during the time frame for that nail art task (there's an easy to follow chart in the first post that has all the dates for each nail art phase). This marathon is all about keeping the manicures on for a few days, so you don't get behind on the 31 day challenge if it takes longer than a day to do them, if that makes sense lol. Posting in the 31 day thread doesn't restrict anyone from posting here as well.


----------



## dressupthedog

Orange:



I smeared my pointer finger while putting on top coat, but it wasn't worth it to fix it. I used Julep Eileen, Nailtini Mai Tai, NYC Black Lace, and OPI Not Another Polish Joke.


----------



## jessicalriley

> Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> I smeared my pointer finger while putting on top coat, but it wasn't worth it to fix it. I used Julep Eileen, Nailtini Mai Tai, NYC Black Lace, and OPI Not Another Polish Joke.


 I love the butterfly!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orange:



I smeared my pointer finger while putting on top coat, but it wasn't worth it to fix it. I used Julep Eileen, Nailtini Mai Tai, NYC Black Lace, and OPI Not Another Polish Joke.

Awwwwwww, ADORABLE! Love it!


----------



## dressupthedog

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a beautiful effect! How do you find the Piggy Polishes? Are they water-based?
I have a few Piggy Polishes. They're not water based. I find them overpriced if not on sale. But Ulta has them on B2G1 sometimes, plus coupons makes them fairly cheap or I dig into a clearance bin and add a coupon. The white is rather streaky, so I save it for going under stuff (like in this mani) or for nail art. but white is the only color I've found that way. I have 2 other creams that go on like a dream and 1 glitter that is so densely packed with glitter that it only takes 2 coats for full coverage. I would only buy them on sale/clearance though. But I rarely buy a polish that's more than $3-4.


----------



## OiiO

Okay, I guess Cookie doesn't mind that I double my manis here from the original challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since today is the 7th, here are my orange and yellow entries.

Polishes used: Bondi Chasing The Sun, essie Bikini So Teeny, Julep Leighton, MASH nail design pen in Black





Polishes used: Color Club Mod in Manhattan, Bondi The Limelight, Lime Crime Crema de Limon, nail art gems


----------



## MissTrix

*Mani #3: Yellow!*





polishes used: Bondi Brick Road, LA Splash Blowfish Yellow, OPI Black Spotted

Not sure how I feel about this one. Yellow looks awful against my skin so I threw OPI Black Spotted on top. I think I went too thick with it though. I'm not at all happy with the raggedy looking edges near my cuticles but this was a pain to clean up. I may redo my yellow submission or I may just move on to green. lol


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY, MY, MY....this is STUNNING! I love how you brought it all together! I'm especially madly in love with the dotted middle finger nail





Thank-you so much! I think it's my favourite too.


----------



## jesemiaud

My yellow mani: Julep Nadia and Julep Adele. One of these days, I will get brave and try something more creative, lol. Can I just say how much I love Adele? I've never used a polish up before, but I have a feeling this one will be the first!


----------



## jessicalriley

> My yellow mani: Julep Nadia and Julep Adele. One of these days, I will get brave and try something more creative, lol. Can I just say how much I love Adele? I've never used a polish up before, but I have a feeling this one will be the first!


 Ooh!!! I love the Nadia &amp; Adele combo. That was the first thing I tried when I got them in July.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #3: Yellow!*





polishes used: Bondi Brick Road, LA Splash Blowfish Yellow, OPI Black Spotted

Not sure how I feel about this one. Yellow looks awful against my skin so I threw OPI Black Spotted on top. I think I went too thick with it though. I'm not at all happy with the raggedy looking edges near my cuticles but this was a pain to clean up. I may redo my yellow submission or I may just move on to green. lol 
I'm always so intrigued by these 'effect' polishes. So the thought in my head, in response to this one (and the b/w one on the 31 day thread) is "Oh COOL!" My stash just isn't that big and I have not a one - crackly, fluffy, spotty, sandy, gritty, rubbery, linear holo, etc.! (Well I did recently get a few magnetics on sale, so I can actually no longer say that, oops, and maybe glittery counts too.) So don't worry too much about your submission - it was exciting for me!





And good strategy for making the yellow work! I have the same concern.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My yellow mani: Julep Nadia and Julep Adele. One of these days, I will get brave and try something more creative, lol. Can I just say how much I love Adele? I've never used a polish up before, but I have a feeling this one will be the first!




It looks really great on you! I take it the one on the left is Adele? And don't worry about creative; I nearly gave up on yellow entirely due to bubbles and the colour being -not flattering- on me. At least I thought so. Perhaps I'm adjusting to more colours due to seeing them looking fantastic on others with similar colouring.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #3 - **YELLOW*

This one didn't start out well. Both my peach and gold developed bubbles as they dried. I don't know exactly why as the yellow didn't. So I went with it! I tried that "drop some nail polish onto distilled water and spray it with acetone mixed with water from a spray bottle" technique I first saw in Polish and Pearls' tutorial for Turquoise stone nails. I dropped gold and yellow, so the yellow nails developed a gold texture, the gold nails got some yellow features (focused on the tips), and the peach nails got gold and yellow (the yellow I again directed toward the tips of the nails). This gave the nails quite a bit of texture and reminded me of Impressionist painting for some reason. Then I added some flowers.

I used all Bondi polishes for this mani. They are Brick Road, Central Park Blossom and Fool's for the base, and Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Chasing the Sun (and a bit more Fool's) for the flowers, with Tavern on the.. for the stems and leaves.









The texture effect was best on the pinky and index finger here. I'll have to play more with this technique; the final result was really interesting. In real life it's something in between the two photos.
Hmm. This could be my 'yellow', 'flowers', 'artwork,' or 'tutorial'!


----------



## Superfish19

I enjoy seeing all your manis. It might even inspire me to learn some new techniques.


----------



## mariahk83

> Manicure #2: Orange
> 
> 
> 
> This is two variations of the same manicure. I did the top one first, and that gave me some ideas for the second one. I kinda like the second color variation better.


 How did you do this mani!? I neeeeeeed to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #3 - **YELLOW*

This one didn't start out well. Both my peach and gold developed bubbles as they dried. I don't know exactly why as the yellow didn't. So I went with it! I tried that "drop some nail polish onto distilled water and spray it with acetone mixed with water from a spray bottle" technique I first saw in Polish and Pearls' tutorial for Turquoise stone nails. I dropped gold and yellow, so the yellow nails developed a gold texture, the gold nails got some yellow features (focused on the tips), and the peach nails got gold and yellow (the yellow I again directed toward the tips of the nails). This gave the nails quite a bit of texture and reminded me of Impressionist painting for some reason. Then I added some flowers.

I used all Bondi polishes for this mani. They are Brick Road, Central Park Blossom and Fool's for the base, and Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Chasing the Sun (and a bit more Fool's) for the flowers, with Tavern on the.. for the stems and leaves.









The texture effect was best on the pinky and index finger here. I'll have to play more with this technique; the final result was really interesting. In real life it's something in between the two photos.
Hmm. This could be my 'yellow', 'flowers', 'artwork,' or 'tutorial'!


Whoa, this is so creative! Looks like something I would see on a runway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358

My first jelly sandwich: Sation Abbacadazzle and Nicole by OPI Inner Sparkle.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure #2: Orange





This is two variations of the same manicure. I did the top one first, and that gave me some ideas for the second one. I kinda like the second color variation better.

How did you do this mani!? I neeeeeeed to know



Thanks! I'll just describe the bottom look, since I liked it better, and the two are the same concept with different colors anyway lol.

*I began with a base coat, two coats of China Glaze Sun of a Peach, and a coat of Seche Vite top coat.*





*Then, I chose Finger Paints Cordur-Orange and Bundle Monster plate BM-308 to stamp the orange slices design on each nail. Lastly, I sealed the design with another coat of Seche Vite.*

*If you'd like to know more about nail stamping, there are tons of tutorials and tips on youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whoa, this is so creative! Looks like something I would see on a runway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank-you for such a flattering compliment. I'm really touched.


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #3 - **YELLOW*

This one didn't start out well. Both my peach and gold developed bubbles as they dried. I don't know exactly why as the yellow didn't. So I went with it! I tried that "drop some nail polish onto distilled water and spray it with acetone mixed with water from a spray bottle" technique I first saw in Polish and Pearls' tutorial for Turquoise stone nails. I dropped gold and yellow, so the yellow nails developed a gold texture, the gold nails got some yellow features (focused on the tips), and the peach nails got gold and yellow (the yellow I again directed toward the tips of the nails). This gave the nails quite a bit of texture and reminded me of Impressionist painting for some reason. Then I added some flowers.

I used all Bondi polishes for this mani. They are Brick Road, Central Park Blossom and Fool's for the base, and Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Chasing the Sun (and a bit more Fool's) for the flowers, with Tavern on the.. for the stems and leaves.









The texture effect was best on the pinky and index finger here. I'll have to play more with this technique; the final result was really interesting. In real life it's something in between the two photos.
Hmm. This could be my 'yellow', 'flowers', 'artwork,' or 'tutorial'!


This is gorgeous Monika!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #3 - **YELLOW*

This one didn't start out well. Both my peach and gold developed bubbles as they dried. I don't know exactly why as the yellow didn't. So I went with it! I tried that "drop some nail polish onto distilled water and spray it with acetone mixed with water from a spray bottle" technique I first saw in Polish and Pearls' tutorial for Turquoise stone nails. I dropped gold and yellow, so the yellow nails developed a gold texture, the gold nails got some yellow features (focused on the tips), and the peach nails got gold and yellow (the yellow I again directed toward the tips of the nails). This gave the nails quite a bit of texture and reminded me of Impressionist painting for some reason. Then I added some flowers.

I used all Bondi polishes for this mani. They are Brick Road, Central Park Blossom and Fool's for the base, and Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Chasing the Sun (and a bit more Fool's) for the flowers, with Tavern on the.. for the stems and leaves.









The texture effect was best on the pinky and index finger here. I'll have to play more with this technique; the final result was really interesting. In real life it's something in between the two photos.



Hmm. This could be my 'yellow', 'flowers', 'artwork,' or 'tutorial'!


OH MY GOODNESS, this is INCREDIBLE! So chic! Absolutely outstanding


----------



## acostakk

Yellow should not have been difficult. I only own one, Julep Leila. Problem is, A) it's an awful formula that B) looks awful on me. First attempt, with "advice" from the husband:



Eeesh. Thanks for the help Sweetie, but I don't think so. Now I've got this:



Avon Lucky Penny, Julep Leila, Vera and Laura. Not a lot of yellow, but it's there!


----------



## nikkimouse

Mani 3: yellow




Loreal: tweet me and butter london: west end wonder land This was the first time doing moons. I'm not in love with it but I'm not a yellow fan.


----------



## Smileys

I want to join!  I think I'll be able to keep up with this schedule too.  I'm not the most creative, but I think this will also help me push myself and try more things out.  Ironically, I had painted my nails yellow yesterday morning so I am already on schedule.

This is Model's Own Lemon Meringue with Color Club Daisy Does It.





Noticed after posting this - I hope this will also help me with my poor photography skills!


----------



## lissa1307

here's my yellow from the other day,since im doing the 31 day challenge

it's bondi brick road, ring finger is bisected with lightening from sally hansons insta dri  and some gold nail studs


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  here's my yellow from the other day,since im doing the 31 day challenge

it's bondi brick road, ring finger is bisected with lightening from sally hansons insta dri  and some gold nail studs




Love it! So simple and elegant, and very on-trend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msladyday

Game Day!









Bondi Brick Road

Sephora by OPI White Hot

Sephora by OPI What's a Tire Jack


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Your manis are always so clean and perfect, I love it!




Thanks!  Now I need to work on my creativity - yours are always a treat to see.


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Polishes used: Color Club Mod in Manhattan, Bondi The Limelight, Lime Crime Crema de Limon, nail art gems




So nice and clean!  Love the design.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #3 - **YELLOW*

This one didn't start out well. Both my peach and gold developed bubbles as they dried. I don't know exactly why as the yellow didn't. So I went with it! I tried that "drop some nail polish onto distilled water and spray it with acetone mixed with water from a spray bottle" technique I first saw in Polish and Pearls' tutorial for Turquoise stone nails. I dropped gold and yellow, so the yellow nails developed a gold texture, the gold nails got some yellow features (focused on the tips), and the peach nails got gold and yellow (the yellow I again directed toward the tips of the nails). This gave the nails quite a bit of texture and reminded me of Impressionist painting for some reason. Then I added some flowers.

I used all Bondi polishes for this mani. They are Brick Road, Central Park Blossom and Fool's for the base, and Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Chasing the Sun (and a bit more Fool's) for the flowers, with Tavern on the.. for the stems and leaves.









The texture effect was best on the pinky and index finger here. I'll have to play more with this technique; the final result was really interesting. In real life it's something in between the two photos.
Hmm. This could be my 'yellow', 'flowers', 'artwork,' or 'tutorial'!


----------



## JC327

So here is my orange, I painted them on Friday but kept forgetting to take a pic.



Julie G Tangerine Dream


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  here's my yellow from the other day,since im doing the 31 day challenge

it's bondi brick road, ring finger is bisected with lightening from sally hansons insta dri  and some gold nail studs





That's a beautiful yellow, and looks great with the gold studs.

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Game Day!









Bondi Brick Road

Sephora by OPI White Hot

Sephora by OPI What's a Tire Jack

Great colors and the strip on an angle looks great.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is my orange, I painted them on Friday but kept forgetting to take a pic.



Julie G Tangerine Dream

So pretty!  Is that one of the gumdrops?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Manicure 3: Yellow Nails*​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ *Bondi New York Brick Road*​ *Zoya Gilty Gold Flakes*​ *â€‹Bundle Monster Plate BM-313*​


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  here's my yellow from the other day,since im doing the 31 day challenge

it's bondi brick road, ring finger is bisected with lightening from sally hansons insta dri  and some gold nail studs





That's a beautiful yellow, and looks great with the gold studs.

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Game Day!









Bondi Brick Road

Sephora by OPI White Hot

Sephora by OPI What's a Tire Jack

Great colors and the strip on an angle looks great.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is my orange, I painted them on Friday but kept forgetting to take a pic.



Julie G Tangerine Dream

So pretty!  Is that one of the gumdrops?





 it is one of the gumdrops that collection is so pretty and the color reminds me of orange soda.


----------



## mariahk83

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I'll just describe the bottom look, since I liked it better, and the two are the same concept with different colors anyway lol.

*I began with a base coat, two coats of China Glaze Sun of a Peach, and a coat of Seche Vite top coat.*





*Then, I chose Finger Paints Cordur-Orange and Bundle Monster plate BM-308 to stamp the orange slices design on each nail. Lastly, I sealed the design with another coat of Seche Vite.*

*If you'd like to know more about nail stamping, there are tons of tutorials and tips on youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Thank you!!!  I have nail stamps, but I can never get mine this perfect looking    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

I've come to realize that yellow is NOT my favorite color to polish with LOL! My yellows were not cooperating so I simplified my mani, then I didn't like the particular yellows I was using, so I redid my whole mani with different colors! FINALLY, I finished it!

*MANI #3 - YELLOW *









From Left to Right:

OPI - Oy, Not Another Polish Joke!

Julep - Blake

Bondi - I'm Vers (for bottom and top coat)


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've come to realize that yellow is NOT my favorite color to polish with LOL! My yellows were not cooperating so I simplified my mani, then I didn't like the particular yellows I was using, so I redid my whole mani with different colors! FINALLY, I finished it!

*MANI #3 - YELLOW *









From Left to Right:

OPI - Oy, Not Another Polish Joke!

Julep - Blake

Bondi - I'm Vers (for bottom and top coat)





How do you like the Bondi I'm Vers Base and Top Coat? I've thought of getting it, but I'm not sure how it stands up to others.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
This is gorgeous Monika!  






Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OH MY GOODNESS, this is INCREDIBLE! So chic! Absolutely outstanding


Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





Thank-you so much! It's such a wonderful feeling getting compliments from such talented people! I wasn't at all sure how it would turn out, but I was happy with the result, despite it being yellow.



I'm so glad this more relaxed challenge exists, as there is no way I'd manage with the faster-paced one!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've come to realize that yellow is NOT my favorite color to polish with LOL! My yellows were not cooperating so I simplified my mani, then I didn't like the particular yellows I was using, so I redid my whole mani with different colors! FINALLY, I finished it!

*MANI #3 - YELLOW *





Wow! That precise striping must have taken a lot of patience, especially considering your previous trials! I admire your patience in getting a lovely graphic result, and I think that adding the shimmery gold elevated it. The photography with the gold fabric is a really nice touch. You must have felt a little rich with that combination, no?

Yellow is certainly a challenge for us pink undertoned ladies! I had the slight advantage of a bit of a tan from this summer, but I agree. NOT my favourite either! I like that you chose a paler yellow like Blake for the base, as I think that does work better with our tone.

A note for reference for Bondi fans - using Central Park Blossom under a single coat of Brick Road helps to tone it down a bit. But I only learned that -after- doing most of my mani with the intense yellow tone. I suppose white would do the same. I wonder what using serious pink would do. I don't usually layer different colours for a base for the entire nail as it gets thick with the details on top of that, but maybe I'll play with it a bit more - I don't anticipate having particularly many shades of yellow...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 3: yellow



Loreal: tweet me and butter london: west end wonder land
This was the first time doing moons. I'm not in love with it but I'm not a yellow fan.
Congrats on the moons! I love seeing Butter London colours (many of them are appealing), but I find them pretty expensive, so haven't shopped for them. How do you compare them to other brands?

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Game Day!









Bondi Brick Road

Sephora by OPI White Hot

Sephora by OPI What's a Tire Jack

More Brick Road! This one is really nice to apply, isn't it? We're having a bit of a Bondi-fest on these marathons too! This really does remind me of a team logo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the studs are so cute as an accent.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Manicure 3: Yellow Nails*​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ *Bondi New York Brick Road*​ *Zoya Gilty Gold Flakes*​ *â€‹Bundle Monster Plate BM-313*​ 
I love it! The Brick Road! So cute and such a great contrast._  Follow the yellow..._


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is my orange, I painted them on Friday but kept forgetting to take a pic.



Julie G Tangerine Dream

So, so flattering on you! It looks great.


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 3: yellow



Loreal: tweet me and butter london: west end wonder land
This was the first time doing moons. I'm not in love with it but I'm not a yellow fan.
Congrats on the moons! I love seeing Butter London colours (many of them are appealing), but I find them pretty expensive, so haven't shopped for them. How do you compare them to other brands?

 
This is my first one. I got it in a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   So far I like it, it is a very fine gold glitter with a lot of color depth.  Without a top coat it is rough like a liquid sand polish but with a top coat it was smooth and shiny.  I would really like to try on of their creamer colors.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #3 - **YELLOW*

This one didn't start out well. Both my peach and gold developed bubbles as they dried. I don't know exactly why as the yellow didn't. So I went with it! I tried that "drop some nail polish onto distilled water and spray it with acetone mixed with water from a spray bottle" technique I first saw in Polish and Pearls' tutorial for Turquoise stone nails. I dropped gold and yellow, so the yellow nails developed a gold texture, the gold nails got some yellow features (focused on the tips), and the peach nails got gold and yellow (the yellow I again directed toward the tips of the nails). This gave the nails quite a bit of texture and reminded me of Impressionist painting for some reason. Then I added some flowers.

I used all Bondi polishes for this mani. They are Brick Road, Central Park Blossom and Fool's for the base, and Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Chasing the Sun (and a bit more Fool's) for the flowers, with Tavern on the.. for the stems and leaves.









The texture effect was best on the pinky and index finger here. I'll have to play more with this technique; the final result was really interesting. In real life it's something in between the two photos.
Hmm. This could be my 'yellow', 'flowers', 'artwork,' or 'tutorial'!


I thought I had commented on this before, this is one of the prettiest manis I have ever seen. Great job!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is my orange, I painted them on Friday but kept forgetting to take a pic.



Julie G Tangerine Dream

So, so flattering on you! It looks great.


Thanks!


----------



## bonita22

Yellow mani



I used sinful colors Pull Over. I tried to do nail art but it just wasn't working out for me, so I cheated and used some old flower stickers I had. I'm just not feeling the yellow.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first one. I got it in a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   So far I like it, it is a very fine gold glitter with a lot of color depth.  Without a top coat it is rough like a liquid sand polish but with a top coat it was smooth and shiny.  I would really like to try on of their creamer colors.

I look forward to hearing how they work! Thanks for the feedback on your first.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yellow mani




I used sinful colors Pull Over. I tried to do nail art but it just wasn't working out for me, so I cheated and used some old flower stickers I had. I'm just not feeling the yellow.

It's so cute with the flowers. It's such a nice accent. And it's not cheating; it's called a technique.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thought I had commented on this before, this is one of the prettiest manis I have ever seen. Great job!

Thank-you so much! I'm really happy that you enjoy it Jay. I wonder if you can tell that I garden...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Color #2: Orange! *





*First attempt at flame nails.*

*Polishes used:*






*Revlon Charismatic* 
*Zoya Channing*
*Nailtini MaiTai*
*Zoya Destiny*
*Bondi Chasing The Sun*
*Zoya Maria-Luisa*
 
I think I missed this earlier (as I suspect I occasionally do with some; please know no slight is intended); it is a phenomenal effect. I would definitely keep that on for several days.



  It's so cool that peach actually works in this fire!

Did you do some mixing of the colours on the nail or did you layer only?


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How do you like the Bondi I'm Vers Base and Top Coat? I've thought of getting it, but I'm not sure how it stands up to others.
I love it, it's a very unique polish. It's a very, very smooth bottom coat and really helps make the manicure last. As a top coat, you either love it or you hate it. It's a bit thin for a top coat, so it doesn't give you that very glossy, well hardened finish like Seche Vite or Julep Freedom does unless you do two coats. What I LOVE about it though is that it doesn't smear your nail design if say you did stripes, dots, etc! It's very lightweight but evens out quickly and spreads nicely, and like I said, if you want a glossier finish instead of a thin satin-gloss, then you just add another coat!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow! That precise striping must have taken a lot of patience, especially considering your previous trials! I admire your patience in getting a lovely graphic result, and I think that adding the shimmery gold elevated it. The photography with the gold fabric is a really nice touch. You must have felt a little rich with that combination, no?

Yellow is certainly a challenge for us pink undertoned ladies! I had the slight advantage of a bit of a tan from this summer, but I agree. NOT my favourite either! I like that you chose a paler yellow like Blake for the base, as I think that does work better with our tone.

A note for reference for Bondi fans - using Central Park Blossom under a single coat of Brick Road helps to tone it down a bit. But I only learned that -after- doing most of my mani with the intense yellow tone. I suppose white would do the same. I wonder what using serious pink would do. I don't usually layer different colours for a base for the entire nail as it gets thick with the details on top of that, but maybe I'll play with it a bit more - I don't anticipate having particularly many shades of yellow...




It did feel luxurious with the gold, haha! Yeah, my Hubby does NOT like yellow on me with my peaches and cream pale skin. It's such a shame because I adored that bright sherbert-y neon yellow that was big in the summer, but I could never buy anything because I knew he'd just hate it lol I just can't tan so if it doesn't look good on my skin tone, well that's the way it's gonna be unfortunately!





Thanks for the compliments and thanks for the info with the bondi polishes! I'll definitely have to try it with Central Park Blossom and Brick Road!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yellow mani




I used sinful colors Pull Over. I tried to do nail art but it just wasn't working out for me, so I cheated and used some old flower stickers I had. I'm just not feeling the yellow.

So cute! I know whatcha mean....yellow is not cooperating with anyone this week! LOL but I think this mani is adorable!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I missed this earlier (as I suspect I occasionally do with some; please know no slight is intended); it is a phenomenal effect. I would definitely keep that on for several days.



  It's so cool that peach actually works in this fire!

Did you do some mixing of the colours on the nail or did you layer only?

It's just layers. I practiced on a nail wheel first then I just went for it. lol

It is definitely a technique I will use again. Like opening weekend for Catching Fire!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thought I had commented on this before, this is one of the prettiest manis I have ever seen. Great job!

Thank-you so much! I'm really happy that you enjoy it Jay. I wonder if you can tell that I garden...


I can definitely tell lol. I sent my mom a pic of your mani since she gardens and loves tulips.


----------



## chrysalis101

Yellow Nails

So, the hubby doesn't like this one at all. I must say, I'm not as fond of it as I was hoping to be. But it's the best that's going to happen in my busy life that just got busier for the next few days. I think it's the yellow that everyone's having problems with, maybe I should have looked for (or created) a more muted yellow?

MOPS (Mothers of Pre-Schoolers) started today, and the theme for the year is "A Beautiful Mess". So I thought I'd make this mani work double time with a splatter technique. I used Sinful Colors Let's Meet and then mixed several acrylics to get the other colors of the rainbow. I used one of my daughter's "art" brushes (you know, those plastic freebies you get in water color packs) to get the splatter. I like this technique because I can flip the paint on, put on top coat, wash my hands and the mess is gone.


----------



## acostakk

> Yellow Nails So, the hubby doesn't like this one at all. I must say, I'm not as fond of it as I was hoping to be. But it's the best that's going to happen in my busy life that just got busier for the next few days. I think it's the yellow that everyone's having problems with, maybe I should have looked for (or created)Â a more muted yellow? MOPS (Mothers of Pre-Schoolers) started today, and the theme for the year is "A Beautiful Mess". So I thought I'd make this mani work double time with a splatter technique. I used Sinful Colors Let's Meet and then mixed several acrylics to get the other colors of the rainbow. I used one of my daughter's "art" brushes (you know, those plastic freebies you get in water color packs) to get the splatter. I like this technique because I can flip the paint on, put on top coat, wash my hands and the mess is gone.


 That is really cute, but yeah. Yellow. Nobody in my house was feeling the yellow (well, I kinda liked my second one, hubs not so much). I certainly have enough acrylic paints and cheap brushes around here (thank you four year old and artist husband). I'm thinking I need to try your technique!


----------



## jennm149

> *Mani #3 -* *YELLOW* This one didn't start out well. Both my peach and gold developed bubbles as they dried. I don't know exactly why as the yellow didn't. So I went with it! I tried that "drop some nail polish onto distilled water and spray it with acetone mixed with water from a spray bottle" technique I first saw in Polish and Pearls' tutorial for Turquoise stone nails. I dropped gold and yellow, so the yellow nails developed a gold texture, the gold nails got some yellow features (focused on the tips), and the peach nails got gold and yellow (the yellow I again directed toward the tips of the nails). This gave the nails quite a bit of texture and reminded me of Impressionist painting for some reason. Then I added some flowers. I used all Bondi polishes for this mani. They are Brick Road, Central Park Blossom and Fool's for the base, and Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Chasing the Sun (and a bit more Fool's) for the flowers, with Tavern on the.. for the stems and leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: With no flash (and odd, poor lighting that doesn't show many colour features) even more of the texture shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The texture effect was best on the pinky and index finger here. I'll have to play more with this technique; the final result was really interesting. In real life it's something in between the two photos.





Spoiler: With no flash (and odd, poor lighting that doesn't show many colour features) even more of the texture shows.



Hmm. This could be my 'yellow', 'flowers', 'artwork,' or 'tutorial'! So many gorgeous yellows, I can't stand it. I realized that the only "yellow" I have is Julep Kathleen. Gold is a shade of yellow, right?



I'm on my way to Reno for work. Does it count if I get a mani at the spa? I hope so, because after 9 hours in transit, that's where I'm heading tonight!


----------



## mhammill

Here's my yellow one.  I used Julep Nadia for the base (never again this was the WORST formulation I've ever encountered - love the color though).  Blue dots are Orly Sweet Peacock and purple dots are Orly Velvet Rope.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 it is one of the gumdrops that collection is so pretty and the color reminds me of orange soda.

Thank you for confirming!  I must admit that sometimes I get orange soda for my drink at some places.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've come to realize that yellow is NOT my favorite color to polish with LOL! My yellows were not cooperating so I simplified my mani, then I didn't like the particular yellows I was using, so I redid my whole mani with different colors! FINALLY, I finished it!

*MANI #3 - YELLOW *



From Left to Right:

OPI - Oy, Not Another Polish Joke!

Julep - Blake

Bondi - I'm Vers (for bottom and top coat)
I think that looks great with the gold!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yellow mani


I used sinful colors Pull Over. I tried to do nail art but it just wasn't working out for me, so I cheated and used some old flower stickers I had. I'm just not feeling the yellow.
I love the flowers - not cheating at all!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yellow Nails

So, the hubby doesn't like this one at all. I must say, I'm not as fond of it as I was hoping to be. But it's the best that's going to happen in my busy life that just got busier for the next few days. I think it's the yellow that everyone's having problems with, maybe I should have looked for (or created) a more muted yellow?

MOPS (Mothers of Pre-Schoolers) started today, and the theme for the year is "A Beautiful Mess". So I thought I'd make this mani work double time with a splatter technique. I used Sinful Colors Let's Meet and then mixed several acrylics to get the other colors of the rainbow. I used one of my daughter's "art" brushes (you know, those plastic freebies you get in water color packs) to get the splatter. I like this technique because I can flip the paint on, put on top coat, wash my hands and the mess is gone.
I really like this, and quite appropriate for the theme!

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my yellow one.  I used Julep Nadia for the base (never again this was the WORST formulation I've ever encountered - love the color though).  Blue dots are Orly Sweet Peacock and purple dots are Orly Velvet Rope.
Dotted manicures always look so nice!


----------



## OiiO

Green!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Reposted from my original 31 day challenge entry.


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Green!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Reposted from my original 31 day challenge entry.





very pretty! It reminds me of the ipsy bag from a few months ago.  It is actually the bag I keep my nail polish in in my purse


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
very pretty! It reminds me of the ipsy bag from a few months ago.  It is actually the bag I keep my nail polish in in my purse

You're absolutely correct! It looks like the May bag, and it was one of my favorite Ipsy bags ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my yellow one.  I used Julep Nadia for the base (never again this was the WORST formulation I've ever encountered - love the color though).  Blue dots are Orly Sweet Peacock and purple dots are Orly Velvet Rope.





So pretty. I love dots!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My first jelly sandwich: Sation Abbacadazzle and Nicole by OPI Inner Sparkle.

Congrats on a first! I don't know if I've done one; I have only one shade that could be considered a jelly, and I can't recall everything I've done with it over time. Funny.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yellow Nails

So, the hubby doesn't like this one at all. I must say, I'm not as fond of it as I was hoping to be. But it's the best that's going to happen in my busy life that just got busier for the next few days. I think it's the yellow that everyone's having problems with, maybe I should have looked for (or created) a more muted yellow?

MOPS (Mothers of Pre-Schoolers) started today, and the theme for the year is "A Beautiful Mess". So I thought I'd make this mani work double time with a splatter technique. I used Sinful Colors Let's Meet and then mixed several acrylics to get the other colors of the rainbow. I used one of my daughter's "art" brushes (you know, those plastic freebies you get in water color packs) to get the splatter. I like this technique because I can flip the paint on, put on top coat, wash my hands and the mess is gone.
I think this is fab! It's so artistic! It looks like a paint splattered wall, love it






Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So many gorgeous yellows, I can't stand it. I realized that the only "yellow" I have is Julep Kathleen. Gold is a shade of yellow, right?





I'm on my way to Reno for work. Does it count if I get a mani at the spa? I hope so, because after 9 hours in transit, that's where I'm heading tonight!
It absolutely counts! Mainly because now I want to go to a spa LOL Beautiful mani btw!

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my yellow one.  I used Julep Nadia for the base (never again this was the WORST formulation I've ever encountered - love the color though).  Blue dots are Orly Sweet Peacock and purple dots are Orly Velvet Rope.




Super cute! Love the dots!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that looks great with the gold!
Thanks Smileys





Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Green!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Reposted from my original 31 day challenge entry.





Haha, yep, that's the first thing I thought too! OOOOO, Ipsy Glam Bag! LOL Adore this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So many gorgeous yellows, I can't stand it. I realized that the only "yellow" I have is Julep Kathleen. Gold is a shade of yellow, right?




I'm on my way to Reno for work. Does it count if I get a mani at the spa? I hope so, because after 9 hours in transit, that's where I'm heading tonight!
I really only used one shade of yellow too (my only yellow) - Bondi Brick Road. The other base colours were gold (I think it kind of counts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and pale peach, but when they got very lightly touched with Brick Road, the overall effect was many yellow shades.

A spa mani is less of a challenge for you personally (then again, you do have to travel there and trust the technician), but I don't mind seeing it for curiousity, though you would be showcasing their work and not your own (and should make that clear). Then you can compare the success of your own manis to that one in the future, and be able to say: "now I can do it better than.."! Do you think you should also ask permission to post it? Folks? Thoughts? I guess honestly I wouldn't think of it in the case of a new haircut, so... hmm.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Green!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Reposted from my original 31 day challenge entry.





This gives me such an Arizona/Texas feel. I so admire your skill in precision!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yellow Nails

So, the hubby doesn't like this one at all. I must say, I'm not as fond of it as I was hoping to be. But it's the best that's going to happen in my busy life that just got busier for the next few days. I think it's the yellow that everyone's having problems with, maybe I should have looked for (or created) a more muted yellow?

MOPS (Mothers of Pre-Schoolers) started today, and the theme for the year is "A Beautiful Mess". So I thought I'd make this mani work double time with a splatter technique. I used Sinful Colors Let's Meet and then mixed several acrylics to get the other colors of the rainbow. I used one of my daughter's "art" brushes (you know, those plastic freebies you get in water color packs) to get the splatter. I like this technique because I can flip the paint on, put on top coat, wash my hands and the mess is gone.

When I first spotted this, I thought: "now that's a yellow mani!" I think it really works! The splatters play with the notion that it is a bright yellow, and remind me of those neon splattered 80's fabrics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's cute that it goes with the school theme. I wonder how much of a mess you'll need to deal with this year, though. Yikes!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yellow should not have been difficult. I only own one, Julep Leila. Problem is, A) it's an awful formula that B) looks awful on me. First attempt, with "advice" from the husband:



Eeesh. Thanks for the help Sweetie, but I don't think so. Now I've got this:



Avon Lucky Penny, Julep Leila, Vera and Laura. Not a lot of yellow, but it's there!
Ach, those yellows! I've had the same problem with glitters not exactly distributing over a base the way I hoped and expected, but the idea of a thinner coat of contrasting glitter is a good one. It almost makes the yellow look green here. I mentioned in the 'nail polish you're wearing' thread I really love your base copper in the second one, and no one said we needed over 50% yellow here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The dots look 3D. Neat!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to join!  I think I'll be able to keep up with this schedule too.  I'm not the most creative, but I think this will also help me push myself and try more things out.  Ironically, I had painted my nails yellow yesterday morning so I am already on schedule.

This is Model's Own Lemon Meringue with Color Club Daisy Does It.





Noticed after posting this - I hope this will also help me with my poor photography skills!

Welcome! It's nice to have at least one person who naturally likes to wear yellow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What is the surface finish for this one?  And, oh yes, those fingers - mine never want to behave when I'm photographing. My pinky likes to hide under the ring finger, and my index finger loves to point at the camera rather than stay flat, and the thumbs.. oh, the thumbs. Sometimes they're just banished out of the shot, but I try. On all these counts you did well. There are no rules on what to do, anyway. As you keep experimenting, you'll find what you like best!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Welcome! It's nice to have at least one person who naturally likes to wear yellow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What is the surface finish for this one?  And, oh yes, those fingers - mine never want to behave when I'm photographing. My pinky likes to hide under the ring finger, and my index finger loves to point at the camera rather than stay flat, and the thumbs.. oh, the thumbs. Sometimes they're just banished out of the shot, but I try. On all these counts you did well. There are no rules on what to do, anyway. As you keep experimenting, you'll find what you like best!

Thank you for the encouragement - this was about the 5th attempt to get a kind-of-decent shot.  I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "surface finish," so please let me know if my answer is headed in the wrong direction.  The Daisy Does It has kind of a gold shimmery fleck to it - not really textured though, and the top coat I used was Out The Door.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Green!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Reposted from my original 31 day challenge entry.




That is a great color combination and makes me want to try a chevron.


----------



## mama2358

SH Magnetic in Electric Emerald, my first time using magnetic polish. I like it! It looks really pretty.



OmbrÃ© on my toes: SH Jungle Gem, Icing Cote D'Azur, Icing Little Blue Box, Bondi Lady Liberty, and Color Club Silver Lake. I was going to do this on my fingernails, but couldn't decide if it was more green or more blue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149

> I really only used one shade of yellow too (my only yellow) - Bondi Brick Road. The other base colours were gold (I think it kind of counts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and pale peach, but when they got very lightly touched with Brick Road, the overall effect was many yellow shades. A spa mani is less of a challenge for you personally (then again, you do have to travel there and trust the technician), but I don't mind seeing it for curiousity, though you would be showcasing their work and not your own (and should make that clear). Then you can compare the success of your own manis to that one in the future, and be able to say: "now I can do it better than.."! Do you think you should also ask permission to post it? Folks? Thoughts? I guess honestly I wouldn't think of it in the case of a new haircut, so... hmm.


 As it turned out, the only greens they had that I liked were totally not work-appropriate for my fingers, so I had the nail tech do a more neutral color on my fingers, which I will add green to when I'm done meeting clients for the week. My cuticles look good and she straightened the shape out. I think I need periodic professional help there. What was interesting was the polish, called SpaRitual. My toes are Crystal Waters, described as a turquoise shimmer. Photo does NOT do this justice, but I think I have to hunt it down.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A spa mani is less of a challenge for you personally (then again, you do have to travel there and trust the technician), but I don't mind seeing it for curiousity, though you would be showcasing their work and not your own (and should make that clear). Then you can compare the success of your own manis to that one in the future, and be able to say: "now I can do it better than.."! Do you think you should also ask permission to post it? Folks? Thoughts? I guess honestly I wouldn't think of it in the case of a new haircut, so... hmm.
The essence of this type of challenge lies in us expanding our nail art knowledge, technique, and skills. It's a way for us to take on the challenge tasks and share them with our peers. I don't see the point in posting a nail art or color that you did not personally do yourself, since that's the whole point of the 'challenge'. I would say those would be better suited for the 'nail polish you're wearing right now' thread. 

I'm currently working on my Green nails...I hope they come out like I want so I can post them tomorrow!


----------



## MissTrix

I cannot take a decent picture of this mani to save my life! I will try again tomorrow in daylight but for now...





Illamasqua Veridian, Julep Esmeralda, Sephora X Ariel

Without glitter gradient...


----------



## nikkimouse

I'm submitting this as my green it is sloppy and not cleaned up but I have been working a lot this week.  This was my first Bondi and I love love love this color!!!!  I really want to get the copper color now and lightly sponge this over it to make an antiqued look...   I have so many I ideas planned for this color.

So any way

Mani 4: Green Bondi in Lady Liberty





Ps this color is so spot on it make me home sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

And it's Green day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Again, not my historically favourite colour, but I like this combination. Green is growing on me.





*Mani #4 - GREEN*
I used the 4 Bondi greens: The Limelight, Tavern on the..., Lady Liberty, and Teal Magnolia and used Iâ€™m Vers for the base and top coats. I also used a little of Zoya Charla and Nubar Sour Candy for a touch of a â€˜gradientâ€™ by dry-brushing it on from the nail-bed end under the stripes. The few odd Sour Candy glitters don't work out as they seem like a mistake (I should have placed more large glitter); and you can see the gradient better on the lighter nails.









The polishes I used: Charla, The Limelight, Tavern on the..., Teal Magnolia, Lady Liberty, Sour Candy (in the order they are shown).


----------



## jessicalriley

> I cannot take a decent picture of this mani to save my life! I will try again tomorrow in daylight but for now...
> 
> Illamasqua Veridian, Julep Esmeralda, Sephora X Ariel Without glitter gradient...


 I love Viridian and Esmeralda together! I've got to try this.


----------



## jesemiaud

My first freehand attempt at a french tip. I was too busy to wait for the polish to dry enough to use a stencil, so it's a little shaky. Bondi Teal Magnolia and Lady Liberty


----------



## lissa1307

you did good!! doesn't look shaky to me.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first freehand attempt at a french tip. I was too busy to wait for the polish to dry enough to use a stencil, so it's a little shaky. Bondi Teal Magnolia and Lady Liberty


----------



## latinafeminista

such pretty colors! I've been dying to join in on the challenge, just been super busy at work.  I have some free time tonight though so I'll be taking off Zoya's Tomoko and trying my hand at a pretty green mani!


----------



## acostakk

Green was so much easier than yellow!



Avon Absinthe and a no-name Destined glitter I picked up at Tillys yesterday. The redeeming factor to picking my big kid up from work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!


----------



## acostakk

> Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!


 How cute!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!





that is so cute! i keep telling myself i'm going to do an icecream theme mani...and then boom! you make this yummy little bit of art and i want to make one even more now!...though i might try to lick the polish if i do,lol


----------



## mama2358

> Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!


 Oh! That is so neat!


----------



## Bizgirlva

I want to participate in this, but I have NO green polish.  Just one teal color.  Maybe my challenge should be to acquire more polish variety?

I'm not much for nail art, other than simple stuff so maybe this isn't the challenge for me?


----------



## bonita22

Here's my green mani



This is my first time trying to do frogs. I used Zoya Kristen, Ulta Love Fern &amp; a green from LA Colors.


----------



## lissa1307

my green from the other day of the 31 day challenge: Lizard Eyes

Bondi the limelight, with a coat of salon perfect sugar cube(makes that nice lizardy yello green)

abd sally hanson xtreme wear black out( plus a little more of the white for the "shine"


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!





Sweet!


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!





That is adorable! I have to try and re-create this.


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot take a decent picture of this mani to save my life! I will try again tomorrow in daylight but for now...





Illamasqua Veridian, Julep Esmeralda, Sephora X Ariel

Without glitter gradient...





Took a daylight pic today:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!




How cute! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!





that is so cute! i keep telling myself i'm going to do an icecream theme mani...and then boom! you make this yummy little bit of art and i want to make one even more now!...though i might try to lick the polish if i do,lol



Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!





Oh! That is so neat! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!





Sweet!



Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!





That is adorable! I have to try and re-create this.


Thank you everyone! I LOVE these!! I don't usually do freehand painting, so I am pretty proud of this one


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Took a daylight pic today:




WOW, that looks so much more beautiful in the daylight pic!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And it's Green day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Again, not my historically favourite colour, but I like this combination. Green is growing on me.





*Mani #4 - GREEN*
I used the 4 Bondi greens: The Limelight, Tavern on the..., Lady Liberty, and Teal Magnolia and used Iâ€™m Vers for the base and top coats. I also used a little of Zoya Charla and Nubar Sour Candy for a touch of a â€˜gradientâ€™ by dry-brushing it on from the nail-bed end under the stripes. The few odd Sour Candy glitters don't work out as they seem like a mistake (I should have placed more large glitter); and you can see the gradient better on the lighter nails.








I love this! It reminds me of a watermelon! Mmmmmmmm.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot take a decent picture of this mani to save my life! I will try again tomorrow in daylight but for now...





Illamasqua Veridian, Julep Esmeralda, Sephora X Ariel

Without glitter gradient...




So gorgeous! The richness of the color is fantastic!





Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first freehand attempt at a french tip. I was too busy to wait for the polish to dry enough to use a stencil, so it's a little shaky. Bondi Teal Magnolia and Lady Liberty




Those two colors look SMASHING together. Love myself some Bondi!

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Green was so much easier than yellow!



Avon Absinthe and a no-name Destined glitter I picked up at Tillys yesterday. The redeeming factor to picking my big kid up from work




What beautiful colors! I really love the Absinthe!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!




How AMAZING! MMmmmm, and it's making me hungry! WAIT! I have some ice cream here!





Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my green mani




This is my first time trying to do frogs. I used Zoya Kristen, Ulta Love Fern &amp; a green from LA Colors.
Oh my goodness, THE CUTE FACES! Ahahahaha, adorable!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 my green from the other day of the 31 day challenge: Lizard Eyes

Bondi the limelight, with a coat of salon perfect sugar cube(makes that nice lizardy yello green)

abd sally hanson xtreme wear black out( plus a little more of the white for the "shine"
I....can't....look....away. LOL That is too cute! Beautiful application, too.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to participate in this, but I have NO green polish.  Just one teal color.  Maybe my challenge should be to acquire more polish variety?

I'm not much for nail art, other than simple stuff so maybe this isn't the challenge for me?  

I would say go for the teal and join us! Welcome! I find the simple stuff also very attractive. Other than the colour or thematic guidelines, there are no restrictions on what kind of manis you want to submit. It's nice to have a challenge to guide mani ideas and share with others, and changing up manis every 3/4 days is still more than what I would typically do, be they simple or complex. I hope you decide to share some lovely colours!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot take a decent picture of this mani to save my life! I will try again tomorrow in daylight but for now...





Illamasqua Veridian, Julep Esmeralda, Sephora X Ariel

Without glitter gradient...





Ooooh. That is a beautiful combination. When I did my glitter gradient under my stripes for the green mani, I found it a challenge. Any tips, other than making sure the mani base colour matches or is darker than the glitter base shade if it's suspended in a coloured base (that made some nails a lot easier for me, at least, but doing the opposite is sometimes my desire)?


----------



## Monika1

Aaargh! Has this ever happened to someone else? You go through the process of commenting here, and then move to SUBMIT, and accidentally, though you seem to click on SUBMIT, the page is still loading, and it registers the 'View our sponsors showcase' instead. Grumble, grumble, grumble. Going back to this page, all the comments are gone. Take 2 - in smaller bits at a time:

Lady Liberty and Teal Magnolia are lovely greens, and they go together beautifully!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm submitting this as my green it is sloppy and not cleaned up but I have been working a lot this week.  This was my first Bondi and I love love love this color!!!!  I really want to get the copper color now and lightly sponge this over it to make an antiqued look...   I have so many I ideas planned for this color.

So any way

Mani 4: Green Bondi in Lady Liberty





Ps this color is so spot on it make me home sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Is is time for a Lady Liberty visit weaaring Lady Liberty? I can't wait for Copp'a Fool to play with the idea of patina.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first freehand attempt at a french tip. I was too busy to wait for the polish to dry enough to use a stencil, so it's a little shaky. Bondi Teal Magnolia and Lady Liberty




It worked wonderfully! I would be scared to do it freehand too, but now maybe I'll have the guts, since it worked well for you. The combo is really flattering.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to participate in this, but I have NO green polish.  Just one teal color.  Maybe my challenge should be to acquire more polish variety?

I'm not much for nail art, other than simple stuff so maybe this isn't the challenge for me?  

I have not really ventured into nail art, so you won't be alone, lol. I may get adventurous one of these days, but so far, the green french manicure is the most adventurous I've been. I also used Bondi's Teal Magnolia for my green, so I'd say that it counts as green.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Green was so much easier than yellow!



Avon Absinthe and a no-name Destined glitter I picked up at Tillys yesterday. The redeeming factor to picking my big kid up from work





I'm so amazed by what a diverse group 'green' really is. It's wonderful that there are so many colours to choose from. The no-name one is neat! Is it also over Absinthe? Is it modified much by what is underneath? I'm sitting here wondering how Absinthe will go with Bondi Meadow Moss. A lovely mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!





Wow! So neat! This -has- to be viewed close up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the whole thing! However, I'm more of a chocolate/chocolate mocha almond fan.



The So Delicious coconut ice 'cream' with almonds is amazing!


----------



## Bizgirlva

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have not really ventured into nail art, so you won't be alone, lol. I may get adventurous one of these days, but so far, the green french manicure is the most adventurous I've been. I also used Bondi's Teal Magnolia for my green, so I'd say that it counts as green.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would say go for the teal and join us! Welcome! I find the simple stuff also very attractive. Other than the colour or thematic guidelines, there are no restrictions on what kind of manis you want to submit. It's nice to have a challenge to guide mani ideas and share with others, and changing up manis every 3/4 days is still more than what I would typically do, be they simple or complex. I hope you decide to share some lovely colours!






Ok, I'll get on my teal nails tonight hopefully.  I did do two yellows this week but one scraped off so bad after a particularly intense workout on Monday night.  I'm currently still wearing my BL Cheeky Chops.  I get SO many compliments on this color every time I wear it.  Of course it's chipped though so I'm not taking a pic.  ha!

Looking forward to participating.  This challenge aligns nicely with my diet challenge at my gym, having to paint my nails and wait for them to dry keeps me from snacking in the evenings.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my green mani




This is my first time trying to do frogs. I used Zoya Kristen, Ulta Love Fern &amp; a green from LA Colors.
So cute! Congrats on the frogs.

Now does the frog eat the lizard or vice-versa? I hope they both sit in the sun on their rock together.






Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 my green from the other day of the 31 day challenge: Lizard Eyes

Bondi the limelight, with a coat of salon perfect sugar cube(makes that nice lizardy yello green)

abd sally hanson xtreme wear black out( plus a little more of the white for the "shine"
Love the shine effect! Such a great trick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  such pretty colors! I've been dying to join in on the challenge, just been super busy at work.  I have some free time tonight though so I'll be taking off Zoya's Tomoko and trying my hand at a pretty green mani!
Zoya Tomoko is on my wishlist. So Beautiful! I look forward to seeing the green. Welcome!


----------



## acostakk

> I'm so amazed by what a diverse group 'green' really is. It's wonderful that there are so many colours to choose from. The no-name one is neat! Is it also over Absinthe? Is it modified much by what is underneath? I'm sitting here wondering how Absinthe will go with Bondi Meadow Moss. A lovely mani!


 Thank you! The glitter has a greenish-gold base on its own, so the Absinthe amplifies it without modifying it much.


----------



## CheshireCookie

I need to catch up here, I am running late this week, lol!

*Mani #4 - GREEN*





I'm not 100% happy with it, but I don't dislike it either....I'm somewhat in the middle with it lol

I was going for a stained glass effect....don't think I QUITE got there, but it's still unusual, which I like!

What DIDN'T I use....let's see.....

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Francis

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Angela
Julep - Etta

Julep - Adele (top coat for shimmery stained glass effect)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Bondi - I'm Vers (bottom and top coat)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to catch up here, I am running late this week, lol!

*Mani #4 - GREEN*





I'm not 100% happy with it, but I don't dislike it either....I'm somewhat in the middle with it lol

I was going for a stained glass effect....don't think I QUITE got there, but it's still unusual, which I like!

What DIDN'T I use....let's see.....

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Francis

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Angela
Julep - Etta

Julep - Adele (top coat for shimmery stained glass effect)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Bondi - I'm Vers (bottom and top coat)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)

Whoa! That's so awesome! I'm not sure what you had in mind, but that turned out really nicely! Did you just paint blobs of green on your nail and then go back and paint the black lines?


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whoa! That's so awesome! I'm not sure what you had in mind, but that turned out really nicely! Did you just paint blobs of green on your nail and then go back and paint the black lines?
Yup! Pretty much! and thank you! It was like painting a puzzle LOL I just randomly selected any color, wiped off most of the polish from the brush and gently applied in any sort of shape I wanted! Then I lined it with the black



The good thing is, all of the colors were pretty much opaque in one coat for the small shapes I wanted. The only one I did twice was Etta (the pale shimmery light green that almost matches the material I'm holding).


----------



## jessicalriley

> I need to catch up here, I am running late this week, lol! *Mani #4 - **GREEN*
> 
> I'm not 100% happy with it, but I don't dislike it either....I'm somewhat in the middle with it lol I was going for a stained glass effect....don't think I QUITE got there, but it's still unusual, which I like! What DIDN'T I use....let's see..... Bondi - The Limelight Bondi - Tavern on the Julep - Denver Julep - Francis Julep - Angelina Julep - Angela Julep - Etta Julep - Adele (top coat for shimmery stained glass effect) OPI - Black Onyx (lines) Bondi - I'm Vers (bottom and top coat) Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)


 Wow, Cookie. That is amazing! I thought it was a stamp, but your process sounds like something I could actually do... All of you ladies are inspiring me! I have a long list of things to try, I just need to find the time to try them.


----------



## latinafeminista

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Tomoko is on my wishlist. So Beautiful! I look forward to seeing the green. Welcome!

It is a seriously gorgeous color, I could not stop looking at my nails.  Such a wearable glittery gold! Doing my green mani tonight instead  hope its not too late! Thanks for the welcome btw.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to catch up here, I am running late this week, lol!

*Mani #4 - GREEN*





I'm not 100% happy with it, but I don't dislike it either....I'm somewhat in the middle with it lol

I was going for a stained glass effect....don't think I QUITE got there, but it's still unusual, which I like!

What DIDN'T I use....let's see.....

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Francis

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Angela
Julep - Etta

Julep - Adele (top coat for shimmery stained glass effect)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Bondi - I'm Vers (bottom and top coat)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)

O...M...G... this is sooooooooo amazing, i absolutely love it, one of my favorites so far!


----------



## mhammill

This is my green - single color, nothing fancy.  But this doesn't need anything besides itself.  It's one of the new ultachromes by I Love Nail Polish.  This one is Mutagen.  I'm in love.  My stallion is thinking to himself "thank heavens it's too expensive for her to paint my hooves".  Not that I've ever done that.  Nope.  Ok maybe I did it in pink glitter once...  ok more than once.

And... on another topic, as you can maybe tell in the photos, i am trying to grow out the gel nails I have on.  I'm afraid of removing them with acetone as the last time one had to be removed and replaced, the nail under it was paper thin and very fragile.  Do you have any tips for making this grow out process less noticable?

Sunlight





Shade Indoors


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to catch up here, I am running late this week, lol!

*Mani #4 - GREEN*





I'm not 100% happy with it, but I don't dislike it either....I'm somewhat in the middle with it lol

I was going for a stained glass effect....don't think I QUITE got there, but it's still unusual, which I like!

What DIDN'T I use....let's see.....

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Francis

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Angela
Julep - Etta

Julep - Adele (top coat for shimmery stained glass effect)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Bondi - I'm Vers (bottom and top coat)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)

Wow! I absolutely love, love, love this! The overall effect really appeals to me and the execution is awesome too. I will really love to try this sometime. I agree it doesn't speak to me as much as 'stained glass' as 'abstract art'. Maybe using some small aspect of iconography or creating 'window-frames' would help with that goal? It's so neat you set up a photography 'set' again!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



SH Magnetic in Electric Emerald, my first time using magnetic polish. I like it! It looks really pretty.



OmbrÃ© on my toes: SH Jungle Gem, Icing Cote D'Azur, Icing Little Blue Box, Bondi Lady Liberty, and Color Club Silver Lake. I was going to do this on my fingernails, but couldn't decide if it was more green or more blue.




I love magnetics, and good idea to do the toes too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot take a decent picture of this mani to save my life! I will try again tomorrow in daylight but for now...

Illamasqua Veridian, Julep Esmeralda, Sephora X Ariel

Without glitter gradient...
This is really pretty!  I love the gradient.

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm submitting this as my green it is sloppy and not cleaned up but I have been working a lot this week.  This was my first Bondi and I love love love this color!!!!  I really want to get the copper color now and lightly sponge this over it to make an antiqued look...   I have so many I ideas planned for this color.

So any way

Mani 4: Green Bondi in Lady Liberty

Ps this color is so spot on it make me home sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's a really nice color and I think it would look great with the copper!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And it's Green day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Again, not my historically favourite colour, but I like this combination. Green is growing on me.





*Mani #4 - GREEN*
I used the 4 Bondi greens: The Limelight, Tavern on the..., Lady Liberty, and Teal Magnolia and used Iâ€™m Vers for the base and top coats. I also used a little of Zoya Charla and Nubar Sour Candy for a touch of a â€˜gradientâ€™ by dry-brushing it on from the nail-bed end under the stripes. The few odd Sour Candy glitters don't work out as they seem like a mistake (I should have placed more large glitter); and you can see the gradient better on the lighter nails.

The polishes I used: Charla, The Limelight, Tavern on the..., Teal Magnolia, Lady Liberty, Sour Candy (in the order they are shown).
So many colors that work really well together - good job!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first freehand attempt at a french tip. I was too busy to wait for the polish to dry enough to use a stencil, so it's a little shaky. Bondi Teal Magnolia and Lady Liberty
I think you did great with your freehand french tips and I like the color combo.  I've not been brave enough to try it (especially on my wrong hand).

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Green was so much easier than yellow!

Avon Absinthe and a no-name Destined glitter I picked up at Tillys yesterday. The redeeming factor to picking my big kid up from work




Those colors look so good together!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!

 
This makes me hungry!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to participate in this, but I have NO green polish.  Just one teal color.  Maybe my challenge should be to acquire more polish variety?

I'm not much for nail art, other than simple stuff so maybe this isn't the challenge for me?  
I currently do the simple nail art myself, but I'm viewing this as a challenge to improve my skills.  You should join!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my green - single color, nothing fancy.  But this doesn't need anything besides itself.  It's one of the new ultachromes by I Love Nail Polish.  This one is Mutagen.  I'm in love.  My stallion is thinking to himself "thank heavens it's too expensive for her to paint my hooves".  Not that I've ever done that.  Nope.  Ok maybe I did it in pink glitter once...  ok more than once.

And... on another topic, as you can maybe tell in the photos, i am trying to grow out the gel nails I have on.  I'm afraid of removing them with acetone as the last time one had to be removed and replaced, the nail under it was paper thin and very fragile.  Do you have any tips for making this grow out process less noticable?

Sunlight





Shade Indoors





I don't have experience with that, but one idea I have would be to deliberately highlight the transition, incorporating a colour change in nail art into the line. Then it looks intentional. They could be very tidy moons, for example. I hope others have tips to make them less obvious - I haven't tried gel nails.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
So many colors that work really well together - good job!  
Thank-you very much! I've enjoyed wearing this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is a seriously gorgeous color, I could not stop looking at my nails.  Such a wearable glittery gold! Doing my green mani tonight instead  hope its not too late! Thanks for the welcome btw. 

You're welcome!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my green mani


This is my first time trying to do frogs. I used Zoya Kristen, Ulta Love Fern &amp; a green from LA Colors.
So cute!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 my green from the other day of the 31 day challenge: Lizard Eyes

Bondi the limelight, with a coat of salon perfect sugar cube(makes that nice lizardy yello green)

abd sally hanson xtreme wear black out( plus a little more of the white for the "shine"
This is really neat!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to catch up here, I am running late this week, lol!

*Mani #4 - GREEN*

I'm not 100% happy with it, but I don't dislike it either....I'm somewhat in the middle with it lol

I was going for a stained glass effect....don't think I QUITE got there, but it's still unusual, which I like!

What DIDN'T I use....let's see.....

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Francis

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Angela
Julep - Etta

Julep - Adele (top coat for shimmery stained glass effect)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Bondi - I'm Vers (bottom and top coat)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)
I saw "puzzle" too when I saw this.  Amazing!

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my green - single color, nothing fancy.  But this doesn't need anything besides itself.  It's one of the new ultachromes by I Love Nail Polish.  This one is Mutagen.  I'm in love.  My stallion is thinking to himself "thank heavens it's too expensive for her to paint my hooves".  Not that I've ever done that.  Nope.  Ok maybe I did it in pink glitter once...  ok more than once.

And... on another topic, as you can maybe tell in the photos, i am trying to grow out the gel nails I have on.  I'm afraid of removing them with acetone as the last time one had to be removed and replaced, the nail under it was paper thin and very fragile.  Do you have any tips for making this grow out process less noticable?

Sunlight

Shade Indoors
I love the shine on the ultrachrome!  Unfortunately I don't have any tips on the grow out.  I have one nail that is naturally super thin and is slightly painful when I press down on it.  I hate that one and wish I could figure out how to make it thicker like my other nails.  Do you think buffing down the gel would help?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Took a daylight pic today:





That green intensity is beautiful in daylight too!


----------



## Smileys

Here's my green mani.  I used Julep Popova for the base, and L'Oreal New Money for the lighter tone.  I tried using Essie Navigate Her on top of New Money, but the colors were too similar.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this! It reminds me of a watermelon! Mmmmmmmm.
Thank-you! Good point - I could do something like this if I wanted to create a watermelon mani too! I think especially Tavern on the... with The Limelight gives that effect. Too bad the next challenge theme isn't fruit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my green mani.  I used Julep Popova for the base, and L'Oreal New Money for the lighter tone.  I tried using Essie Navigate Her on top of New Money, but the colors were too similar.





I like it! The contrast of greens is lovely, and it's a bit of an illusion the way one curve is concave and the other convex!


----------



## mhammill

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the shine on the ultrachrome!  Unfortunately I don't have any tips on the grow out.  I have one nail that is naturally super thin and is slightly painful when I press down on it.  I hate that one and wish I could figure out how to make it thicker like my other nails.  Do you think buffing down the gel would help?

This polish is so great, I am sad I could not capture all the awesomeness that it is - it goes from bright kelly green to teal to blue to purple to this screaming bright magenta.  Just lovely.

I am so afraid to buff or file anything down - just so afraid of damaging what nail I have left.  I like the moon mani idea though - that might have to be my design for the next couple months.  Thankfully, my nails grow really really fast.


----------



## mama2358

Had to do my blue tonight, as I am working or camping all weekend. This is my first time doing something other than painting my nail all one color. I definitely need some practice, but it didn't turn out too bad and I will be happily staring at it all weekend:




SH Insta-dri Silver Sweep, China Glaze Sexy and the City, and SH Gem Crush Showgirl Chic.


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 4- Green Nails: Melty Mint Chip Waffle Cones!




Adorable!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my green mani




This is my first time trying to do frogs. I used Zoya Kristen, Ulta Love Fern &amp; a green from LA Colors.
Cute!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 my green from the other day of the 31 day challenge: Lizard Eyes

Bondi the limelight, with a coat of salon perfect sugar cube(makes that nice lizardy yello green)

abd sally hanson xtreme wear black out( plus a little more of the white for the "shine"
A-mazing!


----------



## msladyday

OPI: Here Today...Aragon Tomorrow


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow, Cookie. That is amazing! I thought it was a stamp, but your process sounds like something I could actually do... All of you ladies are inspiring me! I have a long list of things to try, I just need to find the time to try them.


Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
O...M...G... this is sooooooooo amazing, i absolutely love it, one of my favorites so far!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow! I absolutely love, love, love this! The overall effect really appeals to me and the execution is awesome too. I will really love to try this sometime. I agree it doesn't speak to me as much as 'stained glass' as 'abstract art'. Maybe using some small aspect of iconography or creating 'window-frames' would help with that goal? It's so neat you set up a photography 'set' again!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I saw "puzzle" too when I saw this.  Amazing!

Thanks very much ladies!



I'm really loving how everyone's manis are so incredibly different! It's so fun and exciting to see everyone's take on themes, colors, etc!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had to do my blue tonight, as I am working or camping all weekend. This is my first time doing something other than painting my nail all one color. I definitely need some practice, but it didn't turn out too bad and I will be happily staring at it all weekend:





SH Insta-dri Silver Sweep, China Glaze Sexy and the City, and SH Gem Crush Showgirl Chic.

Congrats on jumping out of the box with something brave and different!  The silver and blue combination looks super. I agree, sometimes it's such fun to 'watch' our nails.


----------



## jennm149

Home and green at last.



Butter London British Racing Green, with SpaRitual Gold Digger on pinky.


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had to do my blue tonight, as I am working or camping all weekend. This is my first time doing something other than painting my nail all one color. I definitely need some practice, but it didn't turn out too bad and I will be happily staring at it all weekend:





SH Insta-dri Silver Sweep, China Glaze Sexy and the City, and SH Gem Crush Showgirl Chic.

Looks great!  Blue and silver are such a nice combination.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to catch up here, I am running late this week, lol!

*Mani #4 - GREEN*





I'm not 100% happy with it, but I don't dislike it either....I'm somewhat in the middle with it lol

I was going for a stained glass effect....don't think I QUITE got there, but it's still unusual, which I like!

What DIDN'T I use....let's see.....

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Francis

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Angela
Julep - Etta

Julep - Adele (top coat for shimmery stained glass effect)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Bondi - I'm Vers (bottom and top coat)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)

I'm really going to have to try to get more creative -- this is amazing and inspiring!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Took a daylight pic today:





So pretty in the natural light -- flash can really screw up pictures of manicures.

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my green mani




This is my first time trying to do frogs. I used Zoya Kristen, Ulta Love Fern &amp; a green from LA Colors.

Those frogs are so sweet and I like the speckles on the other nails, too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And it's Green day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Again, not my historically favourite colour, but I like this combination. Green is growing on me.





*Mani #4 - GREEN*
I used the 4 Bondi greens: The Limelight, Tavern on the..., Lady Liberty, and Teal Magnolia and used Iâ€™m Vers for the base and top coats. I also used a little of Zoya Charla and Nubar Sour Candy for a touch of a â€˜gradientâ€™ by dry-brushing it on from the nail-bed end under the stripes. The few odd Sour Candy glitters don't work out as they seem like a mistake (I should have placed more large glitter); and you can see the gradient better on the lighter nails.









The polishes I used: Charla, The Limelight, Tavern on the..., Teal Magnolia, Lady Liberty, Sour Candy (in the order they are shown).





The striped effect is so cool, kind of like wax melting down the side of a bottle.


----------



## OiiO

My blue mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Blue nails:

Bondi Blue Skies, Pure ice French kiss, Salon Perfect Sugar Cube

Sponge paint marble


----------



## chrysalis101

We're already doing blues? Eeekkk...I don't have my green done yet. Gotta get my tail in gear.

On a side note, my hubby laughed at me today. It's the first day in a while that it's nice enough to have windows open. I made him open them because they'd break my nails. They really would, they're not easy windows to open. He said it's a pathetic reason, and then opened the windows anyway.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We're already doing blues? Eeekkk...I don't have my green done yet. Gotta get my tail in gear.

On a side note, my hubby laughed at me today. It's the first day in a while that it's nice enough to have windows open. I made him open them because they'd break my nails. They really would, they're not easy windows to open. He said it's a pathetic reason, and then opened the windows anyway.

LOL...I think thats a very good reason! of course my hubby has about the same perspective on my nails...

hubby :"why do you need to paint them all the time"

me: "because  it makes me happy/ I want to/ I'm doing a challenge"

hubby: "I still don't see why"

me: "you never will, just be happy I'm happy...it means I'm nicer to you"

hubby: cracks a grin cause he knows I'm implying no nail art = grumpy wife and no nookie "ooohhh....ok"


----------



## chrysalis101

Green Mani - Turquoise nails, that's a green color right? Can it be my blue too? Cause I'm loving this one! IDK why I haven't tried this technique before. I looked up turquoise stones, and I think my nails match them pretty well. Google it and let me know what you think.

Base color: NYC 152 Tudor City Teal. Veining effect: Revlon 880 Black Star and Revlon 932 Copper Penny





Outdoors/Sunlight (sorry, pinky got lost, I couldn't see my viewfinder in the sunlight)





Indoors


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL...I think thats a very good reason! of course my hubby has about the same perspective on my nails...

hubby :"why do you need to paint them all the time"

me: "because  it makes me happy/ I want to/ I'm doing a challenge"

hubby: "I still don't see why"

me: "you never will, just be happy I'm happy...it means I'm nicer to you"

hubby: cracks a grin cause he knows I'm implying no nail art = grumpy wife and no nookie "ooohhh....ok"

We have a saying in our house. "Happy wife, Happy life." It's so true. Growing up it was, "If Momma ain't happy, ain't no body happy."


----------



## mama2358

> Green Mani - Turquoise nails, that's a green color right? Can it be my blue too? Cause I'm loving this one! IDK why I haven't tried this technique before. I looked up turquoise stones, and I think my nails match them pretty well. Google it and let me know what you think. Base color: NYC 152 Tudor City Teal. Veining effect: Revlon 880 Black Star and Revlon 932 Copper Penny
> 
> Outdoors/Sunlight (sorry, pinky got lost, I couldn't see my viewfinder in the sunlight)
> 
> Indoors


 That is very pretty! I'm going to have to add that to the list of manis I want to try and copy. Excellent job!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL...I think thats a very good reason! of course my hubby has about the same perspective on my nails...

hubby :"why do you need to paint them all the time"

me: "because  it makes me happy/ I want to/ I'm doing a challenge"

hubby: "I still don't see why"

me: "you never will, just be happy I'm happy...it means I'm nicer to you"

hubby: cracks a grin cause he knows I'm implying no nail art = grumpy wife and no nookie "ooohhh....ok"

We have a saying in our house. "Happy wife, Happy life." It's so true. Growing up it was, "If Momma ain't happy, ain't no body happy."

I tell my family that all the time ("If Momma ain't happy...)!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Green Mani - Turquoise nails, that's a green color right? Can it be my blue too? Cause I'm loving this one! IDK why I haven't tried this technique before. I looked up turquoise stones, and I think my nails match them pretty well. Google it and let me know what you think.

Base color: NYC 152 Tudor City Teal. Veining effect: Revlon 880 Black Star and Revlon 932 Copper Penny





Outdoors/Sunlight (sorry, pinky got lost, I couldn't see my viewfinder in the sunlight)





Indoors
How did you do this? Gorgeous!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My blue mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





How do you get your circles so darn perfect!? Do you use some sort of stencil? So gorgeous!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How did you do this? Gorgeous!
If you've ever done a water marble, it's very similar, there's just one more step. Spray the polish on the water with rubbing alcohol. Check the link below to my pinterest board for the tutorial I copied. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/91268329920641660/

I guess I could use this one for green, blue, water marble and tutorial...hmmm....


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How do you get your circles so darn perfect!? Do you use some sort of stencil? So gorgeous!

Thank you for the compliment, Maria! I freehanded those, because I misplaced my stencils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you for the compliment, Maria! I freehanded those, because I misplaced my stencils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

amazing..you do great freehand work!


----------



## bonita22

Here's my blue mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Inside




Outside


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*30 Mani Marathon, Manicure 5: Blue Nails*

*Orly Snowcone + Wet n Wild At the After party*


----------



## Monika1

It looks like these deep greens are getting more popular as we move further into Fall!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 OPI: Here Today...Aragon Tomorrow
Wow! - This cleanup (or coordination) is impressive for such a dark colour! I'm scared to do my edges now in case I get Smurf-blue cuticles!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Home and green at last.





Butter London British Racing Green, with SpaRitual Gold Digger on pinky.
An interesting combo. Does Gold Digger have a green overtone or did you choose it just as green and gold are great together?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gifThe striped effect is so cool, kind of like wax melting down the side of a bottle.

Thank-you! I see what you mean! Now I'm thinking of candles! As it gets colder it will come to be time I have my bath with a beeswax candle for company again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've seem this as dripping candle wax, watermelon rinds, grass, and now canning jar lids - you'll see what I mean soon...


----------



## Monika1

I've commented on some of these beautiful green and blue manis previously posted in the 31 Day Challenge. I have to say I am so very impressed by the ability to post such gorgeous and creative manis daily. They are just amazing, and that is amazing too!


----------



## dressupthedog

It's been a heck of a week. Here is my green manicure gone wrong. I've dubbed it Moldy Nails. Bah.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like it! The contrast of greens is lovely, and it's a bit of an illusion the way one curve is concave and the other convex!

Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had to do my blue tonight, as I am working or camping all weekend. This is my first time doing something other than painting my nail all one color. I definitely need some practice, but it didn't turn out too bad and I will be happily staring at it all weekend:



SH Insta-dri Silver Sweep, China Glaze Sexy and the City, and SH Gem Crush Showgirl Chic.
Great job! I love silver and blue together.

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  OPI: Here Today...Aragon Tomorrow
That color is always a winner.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Home and green at last.



Butter London British Racing Green, with SpaRitual Gold Digger on pinky.
One of my favorite greens, and great accent color.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My blue mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love this!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blue nails:

Bondi Blue Skies, Pure ice French kiss, Salon Perfect Sugar Cube

Sponge paint marble

That's really pretty.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We're already doing blues? Eeekkk...I don't have my green done yet. Gotta get my tail in gear.

On a side note, my hubby laughed at me today. It's the first day in a while that it's nice enough to have windows open. I made him open them because they'd break my nails. They really would, they're not easy windows to open. He said it's a pathetic reason, and then opened the windows anyway.

Definitely a good reason not to open them yourself - great hubby!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Green Mani - Turquoise nails, that's a green color right? Can it be my blue too? Cause I'm loving this one! IDK why I haven't tried this technique before. I looked up turquoise stones, and I think my nails match them pretty well. Google it and let me know what you think.

Base color: NYC 152 Tudor City Teal. Veining effect: Revlon 880 Black Star and Revlon 932 Copper Penny

Outdoors/Sunlight (sorry, pinky got lost, I couldn't see my viewfinder in the sunlight)

Indoors
That is really amazing!  I'm going to have to try this sometime.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani




Inside


Outside
 

Your designs are really fun!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *30 Mani Marathon, Manicure 5: Blue Nails*

*Orly Snowcone + Wet n Wild At the After party*

That's really nice - I love Snowcone.  Why didn't I get it on the CVS 50% off sale when they were getting rid of the old bottles?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've commented on some of these beautiful green and blue manis previously posted in the 31 Day Challenge. I have to say I am so very impressed by the ability to post such gorgeous and creative manis daily. They are just amazing, and that is amazing too!
I am amazed as well - everyone is so creative with designs!  I also enjoy seeing those without designs because the color chosen is so beautiful.

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's been a heck of a week. Here is my green manicure gone wrong. I've dubbed it Moldy Nails. Bah.

 
I hate when it doesn't turn out as expected.  The combination of colors is really pretty.


----------



## jessicalriley

> We have a saying in our house. "Happy wife, Happy life." It's so true. Growing up it was, "If Momma ain't happy, ain't no body happy."


 Unfortunately, I have always had a Queen Bee mentality, which means if I'm not happy, I can ruin everyone's day. Growing up, my entire family catered to my whims, &amp; now that I have my own family, the same is true. I know, I'm so spoiled!


> *30 Mani Marathon, Manicure 5: Blue Nails* *Orly Snowcone + Wet n Wild At the After party*


 Nicely done, as always!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 






Awesome! I had intentions to do this as my blue mani, but now have done something else. I love turquoise though, so it's in my future plans.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I read about this technique a while ago, and it happened to save my yellow mani! I really like yours, and it's nice to see it really reminds me of turquoise even without the black 'saran wrap' technique used in combination with the 'drop and spray'.

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Lovely! I'm glad you included the inside and outside shots, as they each show some special aspects of this, and the sunlight shows how well the colours are balanced, as well as the detail on the one I'll call the 'heart'. I didn't realize it was effectively an animal print-style graphic until I saw the sunlight photo.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


What a gorgeous blue! And you show us how to manage a proper and awesome glitter gradient. How do you do it and what do you recommend? Mine can get blotchy.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



This does result in a cool effect, perhaps unintended. No worries! Now you have a great Haunted House look. It also reminds me of certain natural stones.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Please forgive the late submission! Here are my yellow nails. It's my first time trying a dotting tool, thank goodness for YouTube tutorials! I'll catch up over the next few days with green and blue. I'm so inspired by all the beautiful manis!!!



Colors are Sally Hansen's Mellow Yellow and Ulta's Bam-blue-zled. SH Double Duty for base coat and Insta-Dri for top coat.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please forgive the late submission! Here are my yellow nails. It's my first time trying a dotting tool, thank goodness for YouTube tutorials! I'll catch up over the next few days with green and blue. I'm so inspired by all the beautiful manis!!!





Colors are Sally Hansen's Mellow Yellow and Ulta's Bam-blue-zled. SH Double Duty for base coat and Insta-Dri for top coat.
What a sweet mani! It's incredible how well those dotting tools work, isn't it! Great job.


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #5 - BLUE*:

So here I made use of my last mani to create a new look! My colours are all Bondi: Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, The Limelight, and Tavern on the... at the tips, and Starry Night as the blue. A friend says this reminds her of something like blueberry jam in jars, where the green part is the lid. I think if the blue was red, they would be great watermelons. Blue watermelons? I used Bondi I'm Vers as the base and topcoat, and here I had a lovely smooth finish (though there were some challenges due to canine with that blue part - I needed to fix that up), and Starry Night is beautifully glossy even without it.


----------



## JC327

The past week has been super hectic and I am really far behind. I am hoping to catch up soon. Here is my yellow:






Sinful colors neon melon &amp; Zoya Electra


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please forgive the late submission! Here are my yellow nails. It's my first time trying a dotting tool, thank goodness for YouTube tutorials! I'll catch up over the next few days with green and blue. I'm so inspired by all the beautiful manis!!!



Colors are Sally Hansen's Mellow Yellow and Ulta's Bam-blue-zled. SH Double Duty for base coat and Insta-Dri for top coat.

This is really cute, and I love YouTube for this purpose as well!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The past week has been super hectic and I am really far behind. I am hoping to catch up soon. Here is my yellow:



Sinful colors neon melon &amp; Zoya Electra
Great one!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #5 - BLUE*:

So here I made use of my last mani to create a new look! My colours are all Bondi: Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, The Limelight, and Tavern on the... at the tips, and Starry Night as the blue. A friend says this reminds her of something like blueberry jam in jars, where the green part is the lid. I think if the blue was red, they would be great watermelons. Blue watermelons? I used Bondi I'm Vers as the base and topcoat, and here I had a lovely smooth finish (though there were some challenges due to canine with that blue part - I needed to fix that up), and Starry Night is beautifully glossy even without it.
I think I said this on another thread, but I like this one - the brightness of the tips contrast really well with the darkness of Starry Night.


----------



## Smileys

Here's my blue.  It was so difficult to decide which ones to use!  But I ended up choosing Orly Bailimos and Glitzology Blue Lagoon.


----------



## jesemiaud

Illamasqua Freckled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Illamasqua Freckled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I'm personally a huge fan of this color, and it looks fabulous on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please forgive the late submission! Here are my yellow nails. It's my first time trying a dotting tool, thank goodness for YouTube tutorials! I'll catch up over the next few days with green and blue. I'm so inspired by all the beautiful manis!!!



Colors are Sally Hansen's Mellow Yellow and Ulta's Bam-blue-zled. SH Double Duty for base coat and Insta-Dri for top coat.

This is really cute, and I love YouTube for this purpose as well!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The past week has been super hectic and I am really far behind. I am hoping to catch up soon. Here is my yellow:



Sinful colors neon melon &amp; Zoya Electra
Great one!


Thanks!


----------



## dressupthedog

Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.



the little fish on the index finger is so cute!


----------



## acostakk

> Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.


 Very cool!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.



The underwater idea is a great one! I like the swirly wavy effect on the ring finger.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The past week has been super hectic and I am really far behind. I am hoping to catch up soon. Here is my yellow:







Sinful colors neon melon &amp; Zoya Electra

Neat! Bar glitter looks totally different on here.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I said this on another thread, but I like this one - the brightness of the tips contrast really well with the darkness of Starry Night.
Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my blue.  It was so difficult to decide which ones to use!  But I ended up choosing Orly Bailimos and Glitzology Blue Lagoon.




These are both beautiful blues. And if I was wearing these shades I would probably be OK without needing to remove it before going to see grandparents, but with the dark one, it's just easier to change it... Some people adapt to new fashions faster than others!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Illamasqua Freckled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





This is cute and really wonderful with your skint tone!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.
I love the fishies and jelly!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!

These are both beautiful blues. And if I was wearing these shades I would probably be OK without needing to remove it before going to see grandparents, but with the dark one, it's just easier to change it... Some people adapt to new fashions faster than others!
I completely understand.  All of my grandparents are gone, but it took my mom some time to get used to blue (or anything other than nearly sheer pink)!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.



Wow!!! Your nails look like a mini-aquarium!  I love it!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.



Sooo cool! I love the effect!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm personally a huge fan of this color, and it looks fabulous on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
This is cute and really wonderful with your skint tone!
Thanks, Ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Blue!


----------



## dressupthedog

> Blue!


That's really pretty! I like how subtle the blue stripe is.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Blue!




i like the blue, and the shimmery stripe is a perfect accent!


----------



## CheshireCookie

I'm so far behind, so forgive me this post will be long! LOL But all of these manis are awesome!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blue nails:

Bondi Blue Skies, Pure ice French kiss, Salon Perfect Sugar Cube

Sponge paint marble





I don't know why....this makes me want a snowcone! Mmmmm....I'm ready for Winter now! LOL Love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Green Mani - Turquoise nails, that's a green color right? Can it be my blue too? Cause I'm loving this one! IDK why I haven't tried this technique before. I looked up turquoise stones, and I think my nails match them pretty well. Google it and let me know what you think.

Base color: NYC 152 Tudor City Teal. Veining effect: Revlon 880 Black Star and Revlon 932 Copper Penny




OMG, this is stunning! I've always wanted to try this, but I'm chicken lol, but that gem is one of my favs





Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani




Inside




Outside



Adorable! LOVING the mix! I'm afraid I haven't quite mastered the all different nail looks, but you've got it girl! Cute!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *30 Mani Marathon, Manicure 5: Blue Nails*

*Orly Snowcone + Wet n Wild At the After party*




Perfection, as always!





Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's been a heck of a week. Here is my green manicure gone wrong. I've dubbed it Moldy Nails. Bah.




LMAO moldy nails! I think it's lovely! I love the shimmer in it, it's like a classic old japanese vase!





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please forgive the late submission! Here are my yellow nails. It's my first time trying a dotting tool, thank goodness for YouTube tutorials! I'll catch up over the next few days with green and blue. I'm so inspired by all the beautiful manis!!!





Colors are Sally Hansen's Mellow Yellow and Ulta's Bam-blue-zled. SH Double Duty for base coat and Insta-Dri for top coat.
Oh my goodness, polkadot cuteness! I love this! And can I say I want Bam-blue-zled just cause of the name? LOL Love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #5 - BLUE*:

So here I made use of my last mani to create a new look! My colours are all Bondi: Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, The Limelight, and Tavern on the... at the tips, and Starry Night as the blue. A friend says this reminds her of something like blueberry jam in jars, where the green part is the lid. I think if the blue was red, they would be great watermelons. Blue watermelons? I used Bondi I'm Vers as the base and topcoat, and here I had a lovely smooth finish (though there were some challenges due to canine with that blue part - I needed to fix that up), and Starry Night is beautifully glossy even without it.








What a smart idea! and it went together so well! Very unique, clever and pretty!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The past week has been super hectic and I am really far behind. I am hoping to catch up soon. Here is my yellow:







Sinful colors neon melon &amp; Zoya Electra
Love that color on you!





Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my blue.  It was so difficult to decide which ones to use!  But I ended up choosing Orly Bailimos and Glitzology Blue Lagoon.




I must have Blue Lagoon! It is so lovely! Pretty color choices!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Illamasqua Freckled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




WHY don't I have any freckled polishes yet? I must remedy this immediately LOL Love the mani!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.


ADORABLE! Do I spy Mermaid's Tale in your hand! That's one of my new fav glitters!

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Blue!



Oooooo, the stripe is so clever! I love how you can barely see it but it still stand out! Fabulous!

If I missed anyone, I do apologize!



All the manis look fab this weekend!


----------



## msladyday

Bondi NYPD


----------



## Lolo22

I missed a few but I'm back for blue! DL Sarah Smile, Glitter Guilty Sharp as a Tack accent nails and Bondi Starry Night hearts.


----------



## CheshireCookie

I was determined to do a stamping mani this time! lol, so it took me a day or so longer than I wanted because...well let's face it....I suck at stamping! LOL I kept messing up and had to start over! FINALLY did something I was ok with...so here it is!

*Mani #5 - BLUE*





I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD, along with striping tape for the stripes, two stamping plates and a dotting tool. Oh! and french tip stickers to line for the two tips.



Here are the plates I used:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was determined to do a stamping mani this time! lol, so it took me a day or so longer than I wanted because...well let's face it....I suck at stamping! LOL I kept messing up and had to start over! FINALLY did something I was ok with...so here it is!

*Mani #5 - BLUE*





I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD, along with striping tape for the stripes, two stamping plates and a dotting tool. Oh! and french tip stickers to line for the two tips.




Here are the plates I used:

















This mani makes me want to go to Paris!  It's so cute and French and.... ooh la la!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Blue!




Gorgeous!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This mani makes me want to go to Paris!  It's so cute and French and.... ooh la la!
Aw, thanks Leigh! lol! Oui Oui!

On a secondary note...I just noticed how fuzzy the picture is....it's no where near as fuzzy on my computer.....weeeeird.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a smart idea! and it went together so well! Very unique, clever and pretty!
Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Bondi NYPD
Awesome! I find it looks darker on than in most photos, but it's still a great colour.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I missed a few but I'm back for blue! DL Sarah Smile, Glitter Guilty Sharp as a Tack accent nails and Bondi Starry Night hearts.




What a fantastic nude! And I really enjoy how the blue is the accent for this one. The hearts are great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was determined to do a stamping mani this time! lol, so it took me a day or so longer than I wanted because...well let's face it....I suck at stamping! LOL I kept messing up and had to start over! FINALLY did something I was ok with...so here it is!

*Mani #5 - BLUE*





I think you did a beautiful job! I didn't realize how beautifully Blue Skies and NYPD go together. The combination of stamps and accents is super! I'd love to wear this!

And I'm not seeing the fuzzies you mention...


----------



## MissTrix

*BLUE!*

*I looove how this turned out!*





*Zoya Song and ILNP My Little Glacier*

*Another angle on the multichrome...*





*I'll try another pic in daylight tomorrow. Multichromes are so hard to capture!*


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think you did a beautiful job! I didn't realize how beautifully Blue Skies and NYPD go together. The combination of stamps and accents is super! I'd love to wear this!

And I'm not seeing the fuzzies you mention...
Aw, thank you! I had some fun with this one



It just looks a little out of focus in a few spots, silly iPhone!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *BLUE!*

*I looove how this turned out!*





*Zoya Song and ILNP My Little Glacier*

*Another angle on the multichrome...*





*I'll try another pic in daylight tomorrow. Multichromes are so hard to capture!*
Trix, I loooooooove dat blue! It is gorgeous! Snazzy angled french tip, too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Slowly but surely catching up!  Here's my green mani!  I used my brand-spankin'-new Ruffian Hedge Fund from Birchbox and I'm in LUV.  It's a perfect fall green shot through with gold microglitter.  So I pumped up the glittah by tipping my nails with the #3 shade from the Kiss Gradation Kit that I won as a Brand Challenge prize from Influenster.





Hopefully I'll have my blue mani up in the next day or two, and then I'll be caught up!


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Illamasqua Freckled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I was debating getting one of these speckled polishes, as I thought they wouldn't work for the winter, but now that I see it, I think it would work year-round.  So pretty!

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please forgive the late submission! Here are my yellow nails. It's my first time trying a dotting tool, thank goodness for YouTube tutorials! I'll catch up over the next few days with green and blue. I'm so inspired by all the beautiful manis!!!





Colors are Sally Hansen's Mellow Yellow and Ulta's Bam-blue-zled. SH Double Duty for base coat and Insta-Dri for top coat.
This is cute -- the yellow and blue combination is so classic.  Your dotting looks great.  I tried it with my greeen, but it looked awful, so I ended up with solid green nails instead.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #5 - BLUE*:

So here I made use of my last mani to create a new look! My colours are all Bondi: Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, The Limelight, and Tavern on the... at the tips, and Starry Night as the blue. A friend says this reminds her of something like blueberry jam in jars, where the green part is the lid. I think if the blue was red, they would be great watermelons. Blue watermelons? I used Bondi I'm Vers as the base and topcoat, and here I had a lovely smooth finish (though there were some challenges due to canine with that blue part - I needed to fix that up), and Starry Night is beautifully glossy even without it.




Smart repurposing, as I bet those stripes took a long time.  I like the color combinations.

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's been a heck of a week. Here is my green manicure gone wrong. I've dubbed it Moldy Nails. Bah.





I think it looks kind of cool -- more like the patina of copper that's been outside.  But I LOL'd at "Moldy Nails."

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *30 Mani Marathon, Manicure 5: Blue Nails*

*Orly Snowcone + Wet n Wild At the After party*





So elegant

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani




Inside





This is adorable!  Did you stamp the hearts or are they done with a dotter?

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blue nails:

Bondi Blue Skies, Pure ice French kiss, Salon Perfect Sugar Cube

Sponge paint marble





Your sponge painting technique is so perfect!  I need a lot more patience next time I try it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My blue mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I love how shiny and smooth this looks -- what top coat did you use?


----------



## jennm149

Blue:



Bondi Blue Skies and Fools, with Zoya Jacqueline and Maria-Luisa.


----------



## acostakk

> Slowly but surely catching up! Â Here's my green mani! Â I used my brand-spankin'-new Ruffian Hedge Fund from Birchbox and I'm in LUV. Â It's a perfect fall green shot through with gold microglitter. Â So I pumped up the glittah by tipping my nails with the #3 shade from the Kiss Gradation Kit that I won as a Brand Challenge prize from Influenster.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have my blue mani up in the next day or two, and then I'll be caught up! Â


 Love this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slowly but surely catching up!  Here's my green mani!  I used my brand-spankin'-new Ruffian Hedge Fund from Birchbox and I'm in LUV.  It's a perfect fall green shot through with gold microglitter.  So I pumped up the glittah by tipping my nails with the #3 shade from the Kiss Gradation Kit that I won as a Brand Challenge prize from Influenster.





Hopefully I'll have my blue mani up in the next day or two, and then I'll be caught up!  

A really cool combo Leigh!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Thanks ladies!!!  I'm getting braver as we move through the rainbow


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Blue:





Bondi Blue Skies and Fools, with Zoya Jacqueline and Maria-Luisa.

Oooh, love this!  The blue &amp; gold combo is perfect!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Blue:





Bondi Blue Skies and Fools, with Zoya Jacqueline and Maria-Luisa.

The 5-free polishes combo looks very glowy. Jaqueline at the tips really helps. Nice!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Smart repurposing, as I bet those stripes took a long time.  I like the color combinations.

Thanks! It was enough that it was nice to make use of the feature for a few more days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Bondi NYPD
A gorgeous bright blue!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I missed a few but I'm back for blue! DL Sarah Smile, Glitter Guilty Sharp as a Tack accent nails and Bondi Starry Night hearts.
 

That looks really nice!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was determined to do a stamping mani this time! lol, so it took me a day or so longer than I wanted because...well let's face it....I suck at stamping! LOL I kept messing up and had to start over! FINALLY did something I was ok with...so here it is!

*Mani #5 - BLUE*

I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD, along with striping tape for the stripes, two stamping plates and a dotting tool. Oh! and french tip stickers to line for the two tips.



Here are the plates I used:


How creative, and it looks really good!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *BLUE!*

*I looove how this turned out!*

*Zoya Song and ILNP My Little Glacier*

*Another angle on the multichrome...*

*I'll try another pic in daylight tomorrow. Multichromes are so hard to capture!*
Another great bright blue!  I love multi-chrome and can see a shift to green in the second picture.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slowly but surely catching up!  Here's my green mani!  I used my brand-spankin'-new Ruffian Hedge Fund from Birchbox and I'm in LUV.  It's a perfect fall green shot through with gold microglitter.  So I pumped up the glittah by tipping my nails with the #3 shade from the Kiss Gradation Kit that I won as a Brand Challenge prize from Influenster.

Hopefully I'll have my blue mani up in the next day or two, and then I'll be caught up!  
Great combo, big glitter with microglitter!  I love that Ruffian bottle.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Blue:



Bondi Blue Skies and Fools, with Zoya Jacqueline and Maria-Luisa.
That's a really nice manicure.


----------



## mama2358

Here's my violet: China Glaze Coconut Kiss and Sexy in the City and Sinful Colors Frenzy. My first time using striping tape- very fun!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #6 - VIOLET*

For this one I used a base coat of Bondi I'm Vers and then two coats of Bondi Botanical Beauty. Botanical Beauty is the thickest of the Bondi Summer line I've tried so far, but it did apply very smoothly without major issues despite that. I haven't thinned it yet, but will likely do before applying again. I used Nubar Diamont as the topcoat over Botanical Beauty. Then I created a pattern that I see as (well, purple) sea sponges, coral, and sea fans with Bondi Uptown Girl, Sally Hansen White On, and Zoya Aurora. On the accent nails I used the Pueen13 image plate with Konad Special White, with Aurora dots beneath.





The match to this fabric is so close that it's visually distracting, so I might go back to holding polish bottles. Not sure what I think about this one; but it was a good experiment, and it is purple...













And with the Uptown Girl bottle, for interest.


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #6 - VIOLET*

For this one I used a base coat of Bondi I'm Vers and then two coats of Bondi Botanical Beauty. Botanical Beauty is the thickest of the Bondi Summer line I've tried so far, but it did apply very smoothly without major issues despite that. I haven't thinned it yet, but will likely do before applying again. I used Nubar Diamont as the topcoat over Botanical Beauty. Then I created a pattern that I see as (well, purple) sea sponges, coral, and sea fans with Bondi Uptown Girl, Sally Hansen White On, and Zoya Aurora. On the accent nails I used the Pueen13 image plate with Konad Special White, with Aurora dots beneath.





The match to this fabric is so close that it's visually distracting, so I might go back to holding polish bottles. Not sure what I think about this one; but it was a good experiment, and it is purple...













And with the Uptown Girl bottle, for interest.





this mani is breath taking you are a very skilled artist


----------



## nikkimouse

I'm running a little behind I did 3 diffrent blue manis but hated 2 of them then my nails needed a rest. So here is mani 5: blue!



Blue glitter bomb I used nailtini adios as a base then topped it in maybelline blue marks the spot and china glaze mosaic madness.


----------



## chrysalis101

I love all the random striping. And the accent nail reminds me of daisies.
 
I think I have to agree with you about the fabric, though, it does pull attention away from the beautiful mani.
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #6 - VIOLET*

For this one I used a base coat of Bondi I'm Vers and then two coats of Bondi Botanical Beauty. Botanical Beauty is the thickest of the Bondi Summer line I've tried so far, but it did apply very smoothly without major issues despite that. I haven't thinned it yet, but will likely do before applying again. I used Nubar Diamont as the topcoat over Botanical Beauty. Then I created a pattern that I see as (well, purple) sea sponges, coral, and sea fans with Bondi Uptown Girl, Sally Hansen White On, and Zoya Aurora. On the accent nails I used the Pueen13 image plate with Konad Special White, with Aurora dots beneath.





The match to this fabric is so close that it's visually distracting, so I might go back to holding polish bottles. Not sure what I think about this one; but it was a good experiment, and it is purple...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's my violet: China Glaze Coconut Kiss and Sexy in the City and Sinful Colors Frenzy. My first time using striping tape- very fun!

Congrats on the striping tape experiment. It was a success, and the colour combination is really nice! Do you have a really particularly wide tape or several strips? Or did you cut Scotch tape? I find sometimes the ultra-thin widths don't show up well for me outside of photos, especially when there is limited contrast between the colours. This width looks really great here!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm running a little behind I did 3 diffrent blue manis but hated 2 of them then my nails needed a rest. So here is mani 5: blue!



Blue glitter bomb
I used nailtini adios as a base then topped it in maybelline blue marks the spot and china glaze mosaic madness.

That is a great celebration of blue! I enjoy how the icy blue glows through in the photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


OK, folks - now I've had the experience of a blank quote window too. All that showed up is: Originally Posted by chrysalis101. None of her text is there. Hmm... The other thing I notice about her post is that I don't have the option to multi-quote it the way I can normally do with others'. That button isn't there. Is this a bug on the site? What is going on?

In response to chrysalis101, thank-you! Yup. This just wasn't the right fabric! I'm tempted to re-photograph this mani as I'm still wearing it, and I wasn't happy with these photos. It's just these things take time. So for now, I have the visually cluttered photo. Maybe later today I can take a better photo. I didn't topcoat it (again, time) so I hope it will be OK then; I imagine it will.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

OK, folks - now I've had the experience of a blank quote window too. All that showed up is: Originally Posted by chrysalis101. None of her text is there. Hmm... The other thing I notice about her post is that I don't have the option to multi-quote it the way I can normally do with others'. That button isn't there. Is this a bug on the site? What is going on?

In response to chrysalis101, thank-you! Yup. This just wasn't the right fabric! I'm tempted to re-photograph this mani as I'm still wearing it, and I wasn't happy with these photos. It's just these things take time. So for now, I have the visually cluttered photo. Maybe later today I can take a better photo. I didn't topcoat it (again, time) so I hope it will be OK then; I imagine it will.

IDK if this makes a difference, but when I quoted Monika1 I took out the last couple of pictures just to make the post a bit shorter. Maybe it didn't like me truncating the quote?


----------



## CheshireCookie

The mods and staff have been discussing this, as we all have had a few little bugs with quoting and the html code. We're going to be doing an update tomorrow that should take care of it!


----------



## mama2358

> Congrats on the striping tape experiment. It was a success, and the colour combination is really nice! Do you have a really particularly wide tape or several strips? Or did you cut Scotch tape? I find sometimes the ultra-thin widths don't show up well for me outside of photos, especially when there is limited contrast between the colours. This width looks really great here!


 Thanks! I do love how it turned out. The pinstriping tape is 3/32". It was what they had at the hobby shop my hubby goes to. I always do my nails at night after the kids are in bed because they almost never need me again until morning, but I got tired of waiting for the blue to dry, so I wore it until the next night, then I did the stripes with the purple. I love both of these colors so much!


----------



## chrysalis101

Blue mani I got the hang of waterless marble on the last nail. At least it's the accent nail. All polishes used are from the SH Lustre line. Azure, Moonstone &amp; Plume.


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Blue mani
I got the hang of waterless marble on the last nail. At least it's the accent nail.
All polishes used are from the SH Lustre line. Azure, Moonstone &amp; Plume.

Oh my -- that is  gorgeous!


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #6 - VIOLET*

For this one I used a base coat of Bondi I'm Vers and then two coats of Bondi Botanical Beauty. Botanical Beauty is the thickest of the Bondi Summer line I've tried so far, but it did apply very smoothly without major issues despite that. I haven't thinned it yet, but will likely do before applying again. I used Nubar Diamont as the topcoat over Botanical Beauty. Then I created a pattern that I see as (well, purple) sea sponges, coral, and sea fans with Bondi Uptown Girl, Sally Hansen White On, and Zoya Aurora. On the accent nails I used the Pueen13 image plate with Konad Special White, with Aurora dots beneath.





The match to this fabric is so close that it's visually distracting, so I might go back to holding polish bottles. Not sure what I think about this one; but it was a good experiment, and it is purple...













And with the Uptown Girl bottle, for interest.





These patterns are spectacular!  How long does it take to do something like that?  I'm not sure I would have the patience to sit still for it, much less to try to do it on my own.  Just beautiful.


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slowly but surely catching up!  Here's my green mani!  I used my brand-spankin'-new Ruffian Hedge Fund from Birchbox and I'm in LUV.  It's a perfect fall green shot through with gold microglitter.  So I pumped up the glittah by tipping my nails with the #3 shade from the Kiss Gradation Kit that I won as a Brand Challenge prize from Influenster.





Hopefully I'll have my blue mani up in the next day or two, and then I'll be caught up!
This is another very elegant mani.  I love the touches of glitter.  I'm also liking Hedge Fund more than I'd like to ...


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a really nice manicure.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 5-free polishes combo looks very glowy. Jaqueline at the tips really helps. Nice!

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   

Oooh, love this!  The blue &amp; gold combo is perfect!



Thanks, ladies.  I think I'm also getting braver as we move along.  It's nice when I have a few days with no customer meetings, so I can do something a little more than just "basic" polish.  Back to boring tonight!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #6 - VIOLET*

For this one I used a base coat of Bondi I'm Vers and then two coats of Bondi Botanical Beauty. Botanical Beauty is the thickest of the Bondi Summer line I've tried so far, but it did apply very smoothly without major issues despite that. I haven't thinned it yet, but will likely do before applying again. I used Nubar Diamont as the topcoat over Botanical Beauty. Then I created a pattern that I see as (well, purple) sea sponges, coral, and sea fans with Bondi Uptown Girl, Sally Hansen White On, and Zoya Aurora. On the accent nails I used the Pueen13 image plate with Konad Special White, with Aurora dots beneath.





The match to this fabric is so close that it's visually distracting, so I might go back to holding polish bottles. Not sure what I think about this one; but it was a good experiment, and it is purple...













And with the Uptown Girl bottle, for interest.




This manicure is stunning, Monika! There's so much going on in that pattern, and it's like watching the clouds - everyone will see something different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So fun!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
IDK if this makes a difference, but when I quoted
Hmm.. I don't know if that makes a difference, but it's a great observation! Now we can try something - taking out the word Monika1 onward from above. Let's see if I have multiquote disabled on this message as a result.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
IDK if this makes a difference, but when I quoted Monika1 I took out the last couple of pictures just to make the post a bit shorter. Maybe it didn't like me truncating the quote?

So cool! when I messed with your quote it did prevent the next user from multiquoting my message. Now I will not disrupt your original message and see what that does...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So cool! when I messed with your quote it did prevent the next user from multiquoting my message. Now I will not disrupt your original message and see what that does...

WOW! I think chrysalis101 definitely identified the behaviour for which the multiquote will not work! If you have any questions or need for clarification, just look at this little experiment, or let me, or her, know!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WOW! I think chrysalis101 definitely identified the behaviour for which the multiquote will not work! If you have any questions or need for clarification, just look at this little experiment, or let me, or her, know!

I edited my own message here, and that also disabled the multiquote on the document I am quoting. Another case for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: It was only disabled temporarily. Now when I go back, multiquote is enabled again. Interesting.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Blue mani
I got the hang of waterless marble on the last nail. At least it's the accent nail.
All polishes used are from the SH Lustre line. Azure, Moonstone &amp; Plume.

The accent nail is definitely my favourite! It's a beautiful colour combination over all! How did you do the waterless marble?

I can stare at this one all day, I'm back to looking at it again! What a great mani. And that is such a beautiful blue. Aaaahhh!


----------



## Geek

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mods and staff have been discussing this, as we all have had a few little bugs with quoting and the html code. We're going to be doing an update tomorrow that should take care of it!





 the update happened yesterday. Please report any new issues in the support forums. thanks


----------



## mhammill

Blue:  OPI DS Luxurious topped with China Glaze Mosaid Madness.  I realize that it would have been far more appropriate in the orange mani, plus it did not turn out nearly as good as looked in my head but I had no time to change it.  So here it is.





Purple:  Some random black polish I had topped with Butter London Knackered, and because there can't be enough holo glitter in my life, topped with Out The Door Northern Lights.  This doesn't show the purple well enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wish I could figure out the camera thing like some of you guys can.





Please excuse the amateurish attempts - I have never really done my nails before.  I used my extensive stash of polish to make jewelry.  Hopefully by the time I'm finished with this challenge I'll be as good as all of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Director* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   the update happened yesterday. Please report any new issues in the support forums. thanks

Thanks! Will do!


----------



## Monika1

These are great! It's fun to see a blue mani with a big orange feature.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There's no rule against it! The contrast is striking and brings ideas to my mind like a starry deep blue background with vibrant orange and red flowers. Thanks for the inspiration!

Your purple is good to view close-up, where all of the sparkles show. I imagine that combo is nice to 'watch' when you wear it.



 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blue:  OPI DS Luxurious topped with China Glaze Mosaid Madness.  I realize that it would have been far more appropriate in the orange mani, plus it did not turn out nearly as good as looked in my head but I had no time to change it.  So here it is.





Purple:  Some random black polish I had topped with Butter London Knackered, and because there can't be enough holo glitter in my life, topped with Out The Door Northern Lights.  This doesn't show the purple well enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wish I could figure out the camera thing like some of you guys can.





Please excuse the amateurish attempts - I have never really done my nails before.  I used my extensive stash of polish to make jewelry.  Hopefully by the time I'm finished with this challenge I'll be as good as all of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mhammill

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Weird.  I can't see what I'm quoting.  Hopefully it works out.  Monika that's funny, the orange and blue one was to match a skirt with big tangerine orange flowers on it that I wear with a royal blue tank top - the colors did match perfectly.  Next time though I think I will just do a glitter sponge on the tip, but keep the same polish combo.

The purple one is completely mesmerizing mostly because of the sparkles but it is also a duochrome and changes to this interesting green color that is NOT the turquoise that's in the bottle.  Very distracting when driving, lol.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love all the random striping. And the accent nail reminds me of daisies.
I think I have to agree with you about the fabric, though, it does pull attention away from the beautiful mani.
Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
this mani is breath taking you are a very skilled artist
Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
These patterns are spectacular!  How long does it take to do something like that?  I'm not sure I would have the patience to sit still for it, much less to try to do it on my own.  Just beautiful.
Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
This manicure is stunning, Monika! There's so much going on in that pattern, and it's like watching the clouds - everyone will see something different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So fun!

Thank-you so very much for these comments. It's so wonderful to hear encouraging words!

The process for this mani wasn't particularly complex, but it is true that it involved a few steps. I used a dotting tool for some dots on the base pink. Then I dropped a few drops of one colour at a time onto my bubble wrap and used a fine brush to paint on the lines. The nice thing about using a small brush is that the lines are quite thin and they dry much faster than a full layer of polish. But it meant that for the final Aurora (sparkly purple) lines I needed to go over some of them to get enough intensity. Due to fast drying, you can do one colour on all the nails, clean the brush, and immediately start the next layer of lines. I layered and offset the lines. Then I used the stamp for the accent nails. I don't always pay much attention to exactly how long it takes, since I tend to do one part and then go do something else around the house for a while, and then get back to it for another step. I wore Botanical Beauty alone for most of the weekend. As there is very little structure to this one, it was fast to draw the lines - they didn't have to be straight, and could go in any direction! I would be surprised if the designs took more than one to two minutes total per nail.

I didn't like these nails displayed with the fabric as it was too overwhelming. Here they are with my Botanical Beauty bottle instead:


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird.  I can't see what I'm quoting.  Hopefully it works out.  Monika that's funny, the orange and blue one was to match a skirt with big tangerine orange flowers on it that I wear with a royal blue tank top - the colors did match perfectly.  Next time though I think I will just do a glitter sponge on the tip, but keep the same polish combo.

The purple one is completely mesmerizing mostly because of the sparkles but it is also a duochrome and changes to this interesting green color that is NOT the turquoise that's in the bottle.  Very distracting when driving, lol.

Awesome! I also did that recently. I have a blouse that is quite colourful with a teal base and a pattern, and I wore my Bondi Starry Night mani with the green tips, and did a Bondi Lady Liberty based pedi with the blouse pattern on my big toes (and dots on the others) and it matched really well. It certainly entertained me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I find it challenging to create smooth glitter coverage, tips, or gradients (and do you find it works for you with a sponge?), but I think doing the tips would be a good approach.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love all the random striping. And the accent nail reminds me of daisies.
I think I have to agree with you about the fabric, though, it does pull attention away from the beautiful mani.
Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
this mani is breath taking you are a very skilled artist
Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
These patterns are spectacular!  How long does it take to do something like that?  I'm not sure I would have the patience to sit still for it, much less to try to do it on my own.  Just beautiful.
Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
This manicure is stunning, Monika! There's so much going on in that pattern, and it's like watching the clouds - everyone will see something different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So fun!

Thank-you so very much for these comments. It's so wonderful to hear encouraging words!

The process for this mani wasn't particularly complex, but it is true that it involved a few steps. I used a dotting tool for some dots on the base pink. Then I dropped a few drops of one colour at a time onto my bubble wrap and used a fine brush to paint on the lines. The nice thing about using a small brush is that the lines are quite thin and they dry much faster than a full layer of polish. But it meant that for the final Aurora (sparkly purple) lines I needed to go over some of them to get enough intensity. Due to fast drying, you can do one colour on all the nails, clean the brush, and immediately start the next layer of lines. I layered and offset the lines. Then I used the stamp for the accent nails. I don't always pay much attention to exactly how long it takes, since I tend to do one part and then go do something else around the house for a while, and then get back to it for another step. I wore Botanical Beauty alone for most of the weekend. As there is very little structure to this one, it was fast to draw the lines - they didn't have to be straight, and could go in any direction! I would be surprised if the designs took more than one to two minutes total per nail.

I didn't like these nails displayed with the fabric as it was too overwhelming. Here they are with my Botanical Beauty bottle instead:










I love this mani even more now!  Botanical Beauty is my favorite Bondi shade (well, it's tied with Tavern On The), and you made the pink/purple contrast pop with the nail art!  Beautiful!


----------



## mhammill

Honestly I haven't tried it with a big chunky glitter.  It has worked well for somewhat smaller glitters on my pendants, so I think that would transfer well to a nail.  On the pendants, with the big chunky glitter, sometimes I had to use a toothpick to position the glitter pieces the way I wanted them and that may be the way I have to do it with the nails too.  I am going to experiment until I find just the right way to do it for me.


----------



## jesemiaud

My purple mani...I started out with Julep Millie because it really did look like a deep plum in the bottle, lol. However, on my nails it looked more navy. So I topped it with SH Insta-dry in Orchid Express and SH Snow Globe. I tried to do it "ruffian-ish", but in the picture it just looks like I didn't clean up well. Ah well...never promised perfection!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Blue "Cinderella" mani! I love this Milani Holographic polish in Cyberspace, but it's really sheer. So I used one coat of Zoya Blu underneath to make it glow! Then I did a rhinestone on each nail. I tried to do a crown effect with 3 rhinestones on my thumbnails, but I don't think it turned out well. I'm pretty pleased with this one, though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 6: Violet nails Zoya Pinta + Kleancolor Holo Chrome


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.



super cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The past week has been super hectic and I am really far behind. I am hoping to catch up soon. Here is my yellow:







Sinful colors neon melon &amp; Zoya Electra

Neat! Bar glitter looks totally different on here.


Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so far behind, so forgive me this post will be long! LOL But all of these manis are awesome!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blue nails:

Bondi Blue Skies, Pure ice French kiss, Salon Perfect Sugar Cube

Sponge paint marble





I don't know why....this makes me want a snowcone! Mmmmm....I'm ready for Winter now! LOL Love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Green Mani - Turquoise nails, that's a green color right? Can it be my blue too? Cause I'm loving this one! IDK why I haven't tried this technique before. I looked up turquoise stones, and I think my nails match them pretty well. Google it and let me know what you think.

Base color: NYC 152 Tudor City Teal. Veining effect: Revlon 880 Black Star and Revlon 932 Copper Penny




OMG, this is stunning! I've always wanted to try this, but I'm chicken lol, but that gem is one of my favs





Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani




Inside




Outside



Adorable! LOVING the mix! I'm afraid I haven't quite mastered the all different nail looks, but you've got it girl! Cute!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *30 Mani Marathon, Manicure 5: Blue Nails*

*Orly Snowcone + Wet n Wild At the After party*




Perfection, as always!





Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's been a heck of a week. Here is my green manicure gone wrong. I've dubbed it Moldy Nails. Bah.




LMAO moldy nails! I think it's lovely! I love the shimmer in it, it's like a classic old japanese vase!





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please forgive the late submission! Here are my yellow nails. It's my first time trying a dotting tool, thank goodness for YouTube tutorials! I'll catch up over the next few days with green and blue. I'm so inspired by all the beautiful manis!!!





Colors are Sally Hansen's Mellow Yellow and Ulta's Bam-blue-zled. SH Double Duty for base coat and Insta-Dri for top coat.
Oh my goodness, polkadot cuteness! I love this! And can I say I want Bam-blue-zled just cause of the name? LOL Love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #5 - BLUE*:

So here I made use of my last mani to create a new look! My colours are all Bondi: Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, The Limelight, and Tavern on the... at the tips, and Starry Night as the blue. A friend says this reminds her of something like blueberry jam in jars, where the green part is the lid. I think if the blue was red, they would be great watermelons. Blue watermelons? I used Bondi I'm Vers as the base and topcoat, and here I had a lovely smooth finish (though there were some challenges due to canine with that blue part - I needed to fix that up), and Starry Night is beautifully glossy even without it.








What a smart idea! and it went together so well! Very unique, clever and pretty!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The past week has been super hectic and I am really far behind. I am hoping to catch up soon. Here is my yellow:







Sinful colors neon melon &amp; Zoya Electra
Love that color on you!





Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my blue.  It was so difficult to decide which ones to use!  But I ended up choosing Orly Bailimos and Glitzology Blue Lagoon.




I must have Blue Lagoon! It is so lovely! Pretty color choices!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Illamasqua Freckled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




WHY don't I have any freckled polishes yet? I must remedy this immediately LOL Love the mani!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my blue mani. It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but it's my take on an underwater mani.


ADORABLE! Do I spy Mermaid's Tale in your hand! That's one of my new fav glitters!

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Blue!



Oooooo, the stripe is so clever! I love how you can barely see it but it still stand out! Fabulous!

If I missed anyone, I do apologize!



All the manis look fab this weekend!

Thanks Cookie!


----------



## Smileys

Wow - I have missed so many.  Everyone is so inspiring - I love seeing new designs, and color combinations.  I am really excited to use the techniques so many of you use:  striping tape, stamping, fun french, marble veining, and more dots!


----------



## Smileys

This is my violet submission - Orly Charged Up with Essie Full Steam Ahead.  I've tried sponging a gradient a few times, and am mostly happy with the way this turned out.

I don't know why I my picture doesn't post right side up!


----------



## mhammill

Black and White

White:  Julep Isla

Grey:  Sephora by OPI Shiny Dancer

Black:  Sinful Colors Black on Black

Out the Door Northern Lights Silver


----------



## lissa1307

since i'm doing the 31 day and 30 manis...and so far have kept up with the quicker pace, i need to catch up to you guys on here.

heres what i did for my violet and b&amp;w

for the violet its in essie play date and a fan brush to add pure ice no means no

for the black and white its salon perfect sugar cube and sally hanson black out and a few random silver studs


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Black and White

White:  Julep Isla

Grey:  Sephora by OPI Shiny Dancer

Black:  Sinful Colors Black on Black

Out the Door Northern Lights Silver









That looks really pretty especially with the sparkly top coat.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  since i'm doing the 31 day and 30 manis...and so far have kept up with the quicker pace, i need to catch up to you guys on here.

heres what i did for my violet and b&amp;w

for the violet its in essie play date and a fan brush to add pure ice no means no

for the black and white its salon perfect sugar cube and sally hanson black out and a few random silver studs








Love the silver studs with the black and white.  And I think I need a fan brush now.  Play date is one of favorite purples.


----------



## Lolo22

Purple! GlitterDaze Neon Lights


----------



## acostakk

Totally forgot to put my violet mani up here:



And today I got all brave and daring and ventured a sponge gradient! I think I figured out a few things that will make it go better next time. It's definitely something that can fit into my small windows of available mani time, so I'm a happy girl!



Sinful Colors Snow Me White, Julep Meryl, SC Black on Black


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this mani even more now!  Botanical Beauty is my favorite Bondi shade (well, it's tied with Tavern On The), and you made the pink/purple contrast pop with the nail art!  Beautiful!  
Thank-you so much! I'm glad I ended up taking some better photos; sometimes the photo makes a huge difference in how something looks!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my violet submission - Orly Charged Up with Essie Full Steam Ahead.  I've tried sponging a gradient a few times, and am mostly happy with the way this turned out.

I don't know why I my picture doesn't post right side up!





Congrats on the gradient. I love these bright blurple tones! Those I would be staring at constantly if I was wearing them! I suspect there's more contrast irl but you can really see how it looks like three colours rather than just two here.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I so love the sharp look of your purple mani. It's so clean and fresh. Your gradient looks really striking; before I saw it in the post, I noticed it in the photos on the right.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



What a fun way to do purple. You have such lovely length in your fingers and nails!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


This purple mani is one I really love. The colours are so great, and now I'm thinking I need a fan brush too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 






That is a really bold transition! I like it, and the shimmer in the white really enhances it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


The combination of those colours is really pretty, as is the top glitter with it. I think this mani is definitely worth repeating in the future with  a wider band at the bottom. Such a gorgeous purple!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Cyberspace really does glow as a result of your base, and I do get the Cinderella vibe! I think now I'll be wanting a blue holo.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




And Zoya Pinta, and Kleancolor Holo Chrome. Wow. That sparkle and intensity is really spectacular!


----------



## jesemiaud

Black &amp; White - Dollish Polish's Man in Black and Iocane Powder from her Princess Bride Collection. I wish I could have captured the depth of this black, but my camera just isn't that good. It's a black jelly with a beautiful multi-colored iridescent microglitter.





Oh and go Jags!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

I kept waiting for a nice sunny day to take pics but the weather is not cooperating. The bad light plus a cell phone camera equals pics that don't do justice to this purple. It's got some gray undertones, but it really is purple. I hadn't seen anyone do fishtail nails yet, so thought I'd give it a try. Colors used: Revlon Pop Star, Cover Girl 603 bronze beauty, and SH hard as nails 850 pumping iron.


----------



## bonita22

Here's my violet nails



My intention was to try some nail art but I ran out of time this week. I used Ulta Ultra Violet Femme. I moved on to Black &amp; White nails.



I used Kleancolor Winter Waltz &amp; Black


----------



## mama2358

Here's my black and white. I don't really like it, just not my style. SH Black Heart and Hard to Get. The white was awful, it was streaky and thick. The black was actually nice though.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's my black and white. I don't really like it, just not my style. SH Black Heart and Hard to Get. The white was awful, it was streaky and thick. The black was actually nice though.

Am I seeing matte topcoat on part of the black in the close-up? If so, neat effect! I used SH White On, which seems pretty good in two simple coats.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I kept waiting for a nice sunny day to take pics but the weather is not cooperating. The bad light plus a cell phone camera equals pics that don't do justice to this purple. It's got some gray undertones, but it really is purple.
I hadn't seen anyone do fishtail nails yet, so thought I'd give it a try.

Colors used: Revlon Pop Star, Cover Girl 603 bronze beauty, and SH hard as nails 850 pumping iron.





I really like your metallic braid &lt; as I call it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I tried that fairly recently and had trouble 'braiding' in a straight line. Yours looks great, and I enjoy the overall effect of the mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





 
I really like both of these - the violet is such a fantastic colour, and the dot mani is a lot of fun!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Black &amp; White - Dollish Polish's Man in Black and Iocane Powder from her Princess Bride Collection. I wish I could have captured the depth of this black, but my camera just isn't that good. It's a black jelly with a beautiful multi-colored iridescent microglitter.





Oh and go Jags!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It looks great! I feel the same way about my B&amp;W photos, I just couldn't get the fantastic shimmer I saw under the streetlights when walking my pup this evening, let alone the effect the eye sees in the sunlight. But we got the idea. There are so many fantastic interpretations here for every colour category!


----------



## nikkimouse

Mani 6: Violet



I used zoya aurora and storm. I made my own temples for the stars. It was harder then I expected but over all I like it.


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #7 - BLACK &amp; WHITE*

Well, black with white makes grey, so I used that too. I welcome all feedback on stamping here too. My challenges were: not getting as intensely coloured a pattern with the stamp as I wanted to, (a little bit of top coat smearing, whups!), not getting the stamp to pick up the colour from the image plate, and having nails that seem to be bigger than the 'full nail' images. I wonder whether these plates are a bit shallow. All advice is welcome! Thanks in advance.





I find it odd that I used three base/top coats, but I did! Bondi I'm Vers was the base coat and the final top coat. Nubar Diamont went over the main colours Bondi Top of the Rock and Sally Hansen White On (not too bad in two coats, for those who are interested). And then Konad White and Gold Black stamping was topped with the Konad Top Coat. After that, I applied one coat of Nubar Holographic Glitter followed by I'm Vers. 3 top coats. Hmm.




Pueen38 - the bottom middle floral





Pueen46 - the two middle spiral images.

I almost wonder whether these are all a bit too shallow as I had so much trouble creating a solid print. Thoughts?
I chose grey and white for my bases as grey is a little less of a harsh contrast with white than is black. I still felt odd walking around with the undecorated grey and white nails. Sorry I didn't photograph them pre-stamping - this white is not bad. White On is pretty stark for me to wear on it's own, but two coats was good for what I needed. A final coat might have been a plus if I left them plain.





Obviously I missed some fine lines in the print on my index finger. All advice on that is welcome!





I find it interesting that Top of the Rock looks like a darker colour with a black print than with a white print. Fun with optical illusions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22

> *Mani #7 - BLACK **&amp;* *WHITE*


 You did a great job with this mani, your nails look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats on the gradient. I love these bright blurple tones! Those I would be staring at constantly if I was wearing them! I suspect there's more contrast irl but you can really see how it looks like three colours rather than just two here.

Thank you!  I love, love, love bright colors.  When I was trying to photograph a lot of them did come out blue, so blurple it is!  The contrast is still fairly light, but there is more than in the picture.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Purple!
GlitterDaze Neon Lights
 

That's really pretty with the glitter!

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally forgot to put my violet mani up here:


And today I got all brave and daring and ventured a sponge gradient! I think I figured out a few things that will make it go better next time. It's definitely something that can fit into my small windows of available mani time, so I'm a happy girl!

Sinful Colors Snow Me White, Julep Meryl, SC Black on Black

Love the bright violet, and the butterflies are a great touch.  Are those decals?

Great job on the sponge gradient; I'm still trying to figure it out as well.  It looks nice.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Black &amp; White - Dollish Polish's Man in Black and Iocane Powder from her Princess Bride Collection. I wish I could have captured the depth of this black, but my camera just isn't that good. It's a black jelly with a beautiful multi-colored iridescent microglitter.

Oh and go Jags!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That looks like it would be even more amazing in real life.  Beautiful pick!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I kept waiting for a nice sunny day to take pics but the weather is not cooperating. The bad light plus a cell phone camera equals pics that don't do justice to this purple. It's got some gray undertones, but it really is purple.
I hadn't seen anyone do fishtail nails yet, so thought I'd give it a try.

Colors used: Revlon Pop Star, Cover Girl 603 bronze beauty, and SH hard as nails 850 pumping iron.

 
Great call to do the braiding, and even if the colors didn't photograph true, it's still really pretty!

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Here's my black and white. I don't really like it, just not my style. SH Black Heart and Hard to Get. The white was awful, it was streaky and thick. The black was actually nice though.
That's too bad the white was so difficult to work with.  I like the contrast on each of the nails though.

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 6: Violet

I used zoya aurora and storm. I made my own temples for the stars. It was harder then I expected but over all I like it.

Great job on creating your own template.  I love all the sparkle!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #7 - BLACK &amp; WHITE*

Well, black with white makes grey, so I used that too. I welcome all feedback on stamping here too. My challenges were: not getting as intensely coloured a pattern with the stamp as I wanted to, (a little bit of top coat smearing, whups!), not getting the stamp to pick up the colour from the image plate, and having nails that seem to be bigger than the 'full nail' images. I wonder whether these plates are a bit shallow. All advice is welcome! Thanks in advance.



I find it odd that I used three base/top coats, but I did! Bondi I'm Vers was the base coat and the final top coat. Nubar Diamont went over the main colours Bondi Top of the Rock and Sally Hansen White On (not too bad in two coats, for those who are interested). And then Konad White and Gold Black stamping was topped with the Konad Top Coat. After that, I applied one coat of Nubar Holographic Glitter followed by I'm Vers. 3 top coats. Hmm.
Pueen38 - the bottom middle floral

Pueen46 - the two middle spiral images.

I almost wonder whether these are all a bit too shallow as I had so much trouble creating a solid print. Thoughts?
I chose grey and white for my bases as grey is a little less of a harsh contrast with white than is black. I still felt odd walking around with the undecorated grey and white nails. Sorry I didn't photograph them pre-stamping - this white is not bad. White On is pretty stark for me to wear on it's own, but two coats was good for what I needed. A final coat might have been a plus if I left them plain.

Obviously I missed some fine lines in the print on my index finger. All advice on that is welcome!

I find it interesting that Top of the Rock looks like a darker colour with a black print than with a white print. Fun with optical illusions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have zero experience with stamping, so I have absolutely no advice.  I love the colors and designs you chose!  It looks absolutely gorgeous to me!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Violet Mani! Ruffian manicure with Delirium am Hedge Fund.




Obviously I need to practice, lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I kept waiting for a nice sunny day to take pics but the weather is not cooperating. The bad light plus a cell phone camera equals pics that don't do justice to this purple. It's got some gray undertones, but it really is purple.
I hadn't seen anyone do fishtail nails yet, so thought I'd give it a try.

Colors used: Revlon Pop Star, Cover Girl 603 bronze beauty, and SH hard as nails 850 pumping iron.




Wow!  That fishtail shows AMAZING talent!  I love how all the colors work together, too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my violet nails




My intention was to try some nail art but I ran out of time this week. I used Ulta Ultra Violet Femme. I moved on to Black &amp; White nails.





I used Kleancolor Winter Waltz &amp; Black
Thank you so much for using the Ultra Violet Femme!  I was just looking at it in the store yesterday, I think it's a pretty close dupe for the Ruffian Delirium polish that was sent in Sept Birchboxes!  It looks amazing on you, and I am in love with your black &amp; white mani!  It looks like Pop Art!

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's my black and white. I don't really like it, just not my style. SH Black Heart and Hard to Get. The white was awful, it was streaky and thick. The black was actually nice though.
I think it turned out great!  Very subtle and pretty!

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 6: Violet



I used zoya aurora and storm. I made my own temples for the stars. It was harder then I expected but over all I like it.
Ooooh, nice!  How did you make your own template?  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #7 - BLACK &amp; WHITE*

Well, black with white makes grey, so I used that too. I welcome all feedback on stamping here too. My challenges were: not getting as intensely coloured a pattern with the stamp as I wanted to, (a little bit of top coat smearing, whups!), not getting the stamp to pick up the colour from the image plate, and having nails that seem to be bigger than the 'full nail' images. I wonder whether these plates are a bit shallow. All advice is welcome! Thanks in advance.





I find it odd that I used three base/top coats, but I did! Bondi I'm Vers was the base coat and the final top coat. Nubar Diamont went over the main colours Bondi Top of the Rock and Sally Hansen White On (not too bad in two coats, for those who are interested). And then Konad White and Gold Black stamping was topped with the Konad Top Coat. After that, I applied one coat of Nubar Holographic Glitter followed by I'm Vers. 3 top coats. Hmm.




Pueen38 - the bottom middle floral





Pueen46 - the two middle spiral images.

I almost wonder whether these are all a bit too shallow as I had so much trouble creating a solid print. Thoughts?
I chose grey and white for my bases as grey is a little less of a harsh contrast with white than is black. I still felt odd walking around with the undecorated grey and white nails. Sorry I didn't photograph them pre-stamping - this white is not bad. White On is pretty stark for me to wear on it's own, but two coats was good for what I needed. A final coat might have been a plus if I left them plain.

Obviously I missed some fine lines in the print on my index finger. All advice on that is welcome!





I find it interesting that Top of the Rock looks like a darker colour with a black print than with a white print. Fun with optical illusions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This.  Is.  Amazing!!!  You could rock these nails to a formal event anytime!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Violet Mani! Ruffian manicure with Delirium am Hedge Fund.





Obviously I need to practice, lol

Delirium is such a good name for that color!  I love how the two two colors look together.


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 6: Violet

I used zoya aurora and storm. I made my own temples for the stars. It was harder then I expected but over all I like it.
Ooooh, nice!  How did you make your own template?  

I used scotch tape. I printed small stars on paper put the tape on the paper (need to be the kind that pulls off without tearing up the paper. it is the one with the matte finish) then i folded the paper in half down the start and very carefully cut out the star. then i pealed the tape off also very carefully and put the now cut out tape on my nail and painted over it.  I was hoping the black would stand out more on the purple but i like that they have the same glitter you almost have to look for the stars.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 6: Violet



I used zoya aurora and storm. I made my own temples for the stars. It was harder then I expected but over all I like it.

I really like how Aurora looks on you. How many coats did you use?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Violet Mani! Ruffian manicure with Delirium am Hedge Fund.





Obviously I need to practice, lol

I love this!


----------



## JC327

I have a lot do catching up to to do! Here is my green:



Zoya Logan &amp; Color Club London Calling Here is my blue:



Zoya Sunshine Here is my purple:



Zoya Carter &amp; Arabella Still have to catch up on the black and white and metallic.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This.  Is.  Amazing!!!  You could rock these nails to a formal event anytime!
Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have zero experience with stamping, so I have absolutely no advice.  I love the colors and designs you chose!  It looks absolutely gorgeous to me!
Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
You did a great job with this mani, your nails look great





Thank-you so much! No weddings this weekend; too bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really enjoying this look, and I learned how the stamping (and light coat of holo microglitter) mutes the intensity of the bright white. It's really nice that nail polish (5-free) is reinforcing my nails so I've been able to grow them to a length I like. The nails on my dominant hand even have a chance they'll maybe catch up! [i do a little bit more 'using them as a tool' than is good for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ]

I'm happy I decided to try stamping - it does give the option of finer detail than painting, even with a fine brush (at least with my painting ability - I've seen spectacular things done with a brush too).


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a lot do catching up to to do!

Here is my green:



Zoya Logan &amp; Color Club London Calling

Here is my blue:



Zoya Sunshine

Here is my purple:



Zoya Carter &amp; Arabella

Still have to catch up on the black and white and metallic.

They're great! I especially like the last one and the textures! And the greens are gorgeous on you too.


----------



## CheshireCookie

I'm playing catch up as well! lol and I'm working on my Black and White mani as I...well....not as I type I suppose, but as soon as I'm done typing it'll be back to polishing! LOL

*Mani #6 - VIOLET*









From Left to Right: Ruffian - Delirium, Bondi - Uptown Girl, NCLA - As If!, Bondi - I'm Vers


----------



## mama2358

T



> I'm playing catch up as well! lol and I'm working on my Black and White mani as I...well....not as I type I suppose, but as soon as I'm done typing it'll be back to polishing! LOL *Mani #6 - **VIOLET*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Polishes I used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Left to Right: Ruffian - Delirium, Bondi - Uptown Girl, NCLA - As If!, Bondi - I'm Vers





Spoiler: Polishes I used!



That is so beautiful! It even made As If look good, and that's saying something! Love it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm playing catch up as well! lol and I'm working on my Black and White mani as I...well....not as I type I suppose, but as soon as I'm done typing it'll be back to polishing! LOL

*Mani #6 - VIOLET*









From Left to Right: Ruffian - Delirium, Bondi - Uptown Girl, NCLA - As If!, Bondi - I'm Vers

I really like the whole thing; especially the nail tips! Beautiful.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a lot do catching up to to do!

Here is my green:



Zoya Logan &amp; Color Club London Calling

Here is my blue:



Zoya Sunshine

Here is my purple:



Zoya Carter &amp; Arabella

Still have to catch up on the black and white and metallic.
Great color choices for each of those!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm playing catch up as well! lol and I'm working on my Black and White mani as I...well....not as I type I suppose, but as soon as I'm done typing it'll be back to polishing! LOL

*Mani #6 - VIOLET*









From Left to Right: Ruffian - Delirium, Bondi - Uptown Girl, NCLA - As If!, Bondi - I'm Vers
Another beautiful fishtail!  Those are a great combo of colors.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Black &amp;White! My first time trying out stamping, too! I used Sally Hansen's Black Heart, and the white polish that came with my cheapy clearanced "Heart 2 Art" set. I am now Officially Back On Schedule!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a lot do catching up to to do!

Here is my green:



Zoya Logan &amp; Color Club London Calling

Here is my blue:



Zoya Sunshine

Here is my purple:



Zoya Carter &amp; Arabella

Still have to catch up on the black and white and metallic.

They're great! I especially like the last one and the textures! And the greens are gorgeous on you too.


Thank you so much!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm playing catch up as well! lol and I'm working on my Black and White mani as I...well....not as I type I suppose, but as soon as I'm done typing it'll be back to polishing! LOL

*Mani #6 - VIOLET*









From Left to Right: Ruffian - Delirium, Bondi - Uptown Girl, NCLA - As If!, Bondi - I'm Vers
love it


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a lot do catching up to to do!

Here is my green:



Zoya Logan &amp; Color Club London Calling

Here is my blue:



Zoya Sunshine

Here is my purple:



Zoya Carter &amp; Arabella

Still have to catch up on the black and white and metallic.
Great color choices for each of those!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm playing catch up as well! lol and I'm working on my Black and White mani as I...well....not as I type I suppose, but as soon as I'm done typing it'll be back to polishing! LOL

*Mani #6 - VIOLET*









From Left to Right: Ruffian - Delirium, Bondi - Uptown Girl, NCLA - As If!, Bondi - I'm Vers
Another beautiful fishtail!  Those are a great combo of colors.


Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp;White! My first time trying out stamping, too! I used Sally Hansen's Black Heart, and the white polish that came with my cheapy clearanced "Heart 2 Art" set. I am now Officially Back On Schedule!





So cute &amp; like the black and white pic too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 7, Black &amp; White


----------



## JC327

> Manicure 7, Black &amp; White


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

Black &amp; white




Zoya Raven base &amp; Essence silver and white tip painters.


----------



## DonnaD

If I ever do a challenge like this again, it will be like this one and not the 31 day challenge.  I am so freakin' sick of painting my nails right now, even I don't believe it.  I have grown to hate this whole challenge thing so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And my poor battered fingers and cuticles.  Ugh.


----------



## mama2358

> If I ever do a challenge like this again, it will be like this one and not the 31 day challenge. Â I am so freakin'Â sick of painting my nails right now, even I don't believe it. Â I have grown to hate this whole challenge thing so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And my poor battered fingers and cuticles. Â Ugh.


I believe it! Mine are drying put pretty badly on the 30 day! Fall air isn't helping much either.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #7 - BLACK &amp; WHITE*

  



This is phenomenally gorgeous! It's such a busy pattern but it works perfectly together. I'm such a sucker for swirls





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Violet Mani! Ruffian manicure with Delirium am Hedge Fund.





Obviously I need to practice, lol
Are you as much in love with that Ruffian as I am? I mean, ADORE IT, I can't stop looking at it! LOL Such a cute ruffian mani! Love that color on you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a lot do catching up to to do!

Here is my green:



Zoya Logan &amp; Color Club London Calling

Here is my blue:



Zoya Sunshine

Here is my purple:



Zoya Carter &amp; Arabella

Still have to catch up on the black and white and metallic.
Loving these! They are look gorgeous on you...and I can tell someone loves Zoya



lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp;White! My first time trying out stamping, too! I used Sally Hansen's Black Heart, and the white polish that came with my cheapy clearanced "Heart 2 Art" set. I am now Officially Back On Schedule!




STUNNING! It looks so classic and elegant in black and white, too

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 7, Black &amp; White




How unique and adorable! It looks like little tuxedos to me! Superdupes cute





Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp; white




Zoya Raven base &amp; Essence silver and white tip painters.
How many Zoyas do you have! LOL LOVING the stripes with this one!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is so beautiful! It even made As If look good, and that's saying something! Love it!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really like the whole thing; especially the nail tips! Beautiful.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another beautiful fishtail!  Those are a great combo of colors.


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  love it


Thank you everyone! I loved working with the purples! (Even As If! lol you're right, it's the best I've seen it haha, it's a funky color to work with).


----------



## Lolo22

Chopped off my nails for black &amp; white. This is Sea Lore Beluga Blizzard with CC Where's the SoirÃ©e dots.


----------



## msladyday

Bondi Uptown Girl



Sephora by OPI White Hot &amp; What's a Tire Jack?


----------



## Lolo22

> *Mani #7 - BLACK **&amp;* *WHITE* Well, black with white makes grey, so I used that too. I welcome all feedback on stamping here too. My challenges were: not getting as intensely coloured a pattern with the stamp as I wanted to, (a little bit of top coat smearing, whups!), not getting the stamp to pick up the colour from the image plate, and having nails that seem to be bigger than the 'full nail' images. I wonder whether these plates are a bit shallow. All advice is welcome! Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here are the polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it odd that I used three base/top coats, but I did! Bondi I'm Vers was the base coat and the final top coat. Nubar Diamont went over the main colours Bondi Top of the Rock and Sally Hansen White On (not too bad in two coats, for those who are interested). And then Konad White and Gold Black stamping was topped with the Konad Top Coat. After that, I applied one coat of Nubar Holographic Glitter followed by I'm Vers. 3 top coats. Hmm.





Spoiler: Here are the polishes






Spoiler: and the plates I used.





 Pueen38 - the bottom middle floral 

 Pueen46 - the two middle spiral images. I almost wonder whether these are all a bit too shallow as I had so much trouble creating a solid print. Thoughts?

I chose grey and white for my bases as grey is a little less of a harsh contrast with white than is black. I still felt odd walking around with the undecorated grey and white nails. Sorry I didn't photograph them pre-stamping - this white is not bad. White On is pretty stark for me to wear on it's own, but two coats was good for what I needed. A final coat might have been a plus if I left them plain. 

 Obviously I missed some fine lines in the print on my index finger. All advice on that is welcome! 

 I find it interesting that Top of the Rock looks like a darker colour with a black print than with a white print. Fun with optical illusions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So pretty!!! Somehow I missed this one until I saw it quoted. Awesome job!


----------



## mama2358

> Thank you everyone! I loved working with the purples! (Even As If! lol you're right, it's the best I've seen it haha, it's a funky color to work with).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I shouldn't rag on As If so badly. Getting it in my Popsugar box and then using it made me want some pretty polish, which led me here, which led me to Bondi. So, basically I owe a lot to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
So pretty!!! Somehow I missed this one until I saw it quoted. Awesome job!
Thank-you so much!

I find it easy to miss manis too - there's no really good way to have a marker of where I was before in my reading of the thread, as I don't check every time I get an update.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is phenomenally gorgeous! It's such a busy pattern but it works perfectly together. I'm such a sucker for swirls




Thank-you! I'm happy it worked and you like it. I agree that it's busy. And I used not one busy pattern, but three. It's counter my type, as is black and white, really. So going out of the box is a great thing to force us to make interesting discoveries..


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp;White! My first time trying out stamping, too! I used Sally Hansen's Black Heart, and the white polish that came with my cheapy clearanced "Heart 2 Art" set. I am now Officially Back On Schedule!





Congrats on the stamping experiment! It looks good - and I like your B&amp;W photo to fit the colour theme. It seems this marathon is a great "beginner stamping" forum too, which is cool. I have now done a total of two manis with stamping, and I like stamping for its place in getting fine detail on the nail that would be fantastically tough for me with a brush. [DH calls it cheating but I'll ignore him on that like _I thought_ he mostly ignored me on the manis. The comment actually means he noticed I usually hand-paint features... interesting. But he still teases me on this being my second tweendom.



If stamping was easier, maybe I might be a bit bothered, but it really is another technique in which it's necessary to develop skill. And there are some really cool effects I think I can achieve with it in the future.]

This is one of those stamping scenarios where alignment is crucial - I'm lost on how to ensure it. Any advice from those who have done this more? Thoughts based on your experience now Leigh?


----------



## mama2358

Metallic! Barielle Shades Gelt Me to the Party and Butter London Chancer.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Uptown Girl looks great on you. So pretty! Cute stripes!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Your 'chopped' nails are as long as my 'long' nails! This is another really striking and flattering look.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



This brings to mind fireworks! It looks great on you.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I am so impressed by this. City Slicker looks surreal under the hexagons, and this is really fantastically striking. I would never have come up with it, and I love it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Ow, ow, ow! I saw your earlier comment about how your cuticles are holding up and now see what you mean. Do you have any strategies you can use to make them feel better? They look really sore - and I thought that would only happen with the daily challenge. I've been using two different Silk Naturals' moisturizers (depending on where I am and they are at the time), and find that has really helped. One of them is their Chocolate Cream Cuticle Balm - it's a bit separated due to temperature fluctuations here, but it still works well. The other is just their plain olive oil based hand/body moisturizer. I use both on the cuticles, fingers, and really the whole hand. With winter coming, that doesn't help. Of course, being in the water often, you have to make a habit to re-apply. But even if that's hit-and-miss, I'm doing something that seems to work. I find sometimes the more dense and less thin balms and creams are more helpful than a thin oil. Of course, if a cuticle oil works, that's great too. I hope they feel better.

The finish on the berry red (very attractive) Butter London looks better than that on the Barielle. How is your experience with them? Does anyone have any thoughts on what company shares production with the same manufacturer as Bondi? I've been curious about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I ever do a challenge like this again, it will be like this one and not the 31 day challenge.  I am so freakin' sick of painting my nails right now, even I don't believe it.  I have grown to hate this whole challenge thing so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And my poor battered fingers and cuticles.  Ugh.

What if you take a day to do three manis and then take three or four days off with a good one you like (the third of the three)? With yours I would have trouble choosing from all the great ones, but I'm sure you would be able to choose something to be happy with for a few days to give your hands a break. Just a thought for getting through it. Once they're photographed, you can then keep up with the posting. If you need even more of a break, you could also delay a bit and then do several right when you get back to it too.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on the stamping experiment! It looks good - and I like your B&amp;W photo to fit the colour theme. It seems this marathon is a great "beginner stamping" forum too, which is cool. I have now done a total of two manis with stamping, and I like stamping for its place in getting fine detail on the nail that would be fantastically tough for me with a brush. [DH calls it cheating but I'll ignore him on that like _I thought_ he mostly ignored me on the manis. The comment actually means he noticed I usually hand-paint features... interesting. But he still teases me on this being my second tweendom.



If stamping was easier, maybe I might be a bit bothered, but it really is another technique in which it's necessary to develop skill. And there are some really cool effects I think I can achieve with it in the future.]

This is one of those stamping scenarios where alignment is crucial - I'm lost on how to ensure it. Any advice from those who have done this more? Thoughts based on your experience now Leigh?
Thank you!  If stamping is cheating, then I'm going to cheat my head off!  It's so much easier than trying to paint with finicky little brushes.  One of the best tips I saw on a YouTube video (I forget which one, but if I find it later, I'll link it here) was instead of rolling the stamper across your nails, hold the stamper with the design facing up and roll your nail across the stamper.  This gives you better placement because you can see exactly where the design is and how it's going to hit your nail.  I still need a whole bunch of practice (and the scraper that came with my kit is so crappy! I've been using a store discount card to scrape it instead), but it's definitely my new favorite nail art technique!


----------



## mama2358

> Ow, ow, ow! I saw your earlier comment about how your cuticles are holding up and now see what you mean. Do you have any strategies you can use to make them feel better? They look really sore - and I thought that would only happen with the daily challenge. I've been using two different Silk Naturals' moisturizers (depending on where I am and they are at the time), and find that has really helped. One of them is their Chocolate Cream Cuticle Balm - it's a bit separated due to temperature fluctuations here, but it still works well. The other is just their plain olive oil based hand/body moisturizer. I use both on the cuticles, fingers, and really the whole hand. With winter coming, that doesn't help. Of course, being in the water often, you have to make a habit to re-apply. But even if that's hit-and-miss, I'm doing something that seems to work. I find sometimes the more dense and less thin balms and creams are more helpful than a thin oil. Of course, if a cuticle oil works, that's great too. I hope they feel better. The finish on the berry red (very attractive) Butter London looks better than that on the Barielle. How is your experience with them? Does anyone have any thoughts on what company shares production with the same manufacturer as Bondi? I've been curious about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My cuticles don't look near as bad in person as they do in the pic, thankfully. Only one of them is sore, I'm not sure if I bumped it or what. The weather got dry here seemingly overnight. I think I'm gonna get some of those gloves you wear overnight with lotion on. Also I really need to stop chewing around my nails. I transferred from biting my nails to biting the skin around in junior high! Not going to be easy to break a 20 year habit. I used Seche Vite as my topcoat and yes, it is noticeably shinier over the Butter London. The Barielle Shades is such a pretty color though, a little different from usual golds, more brassy. It was on the thin side, but went on very smoothly. I got a ton of Barielle Shades at TJ Maxx very cheaply and I really like the colors. The Butter London is fabulous. If I could afford it, I would have half the line. I only have 3 of their polishes and I've used 2 of them and they pretty much go on like butter. On my accent nail I had put on the Barielle because I was going to do a gold glitter, but decided it didn't match well enough, so the BL is over the top of that, but it still only took one coat. I wish my pic showed how gorgeous this color is. In person the glitter is so shiny. I'll have to go outside and take a pic of it later. I love Butter London. If they ever did a subscription box I will be the first to sign up.


----------



## jesemiaud

Metallic Nails: Color Club Editorial topped with Julep's Matte Topcoat


----------



## mhammill

Metallic Mani - I used the saran wrap technique for the first time.  I like the effect but think I need more practice and definitely better cleanup now that I see the picture, lol.

Polishes:

Base - Butter London Diamond Geezer

1st layer - Orly Sweet Peacock

2nd layer - Kleancolor Metallic Black (which to me looks like a really dark gray in the bottle)


----------



## lissa1307

Metallic themed mani:

OPI still into pink for the matte background, Bondi Fool's and Sally Hanso Instadri Silver sweep for the metals, Used SH Black Out to outling and used it with a fan brush to roughen up the gears and sheet metal, silver studs for rivets


----------



## DonnaD

Mine aren't nearly as bad, thankfully.  I'm using the Dr Lipp nipple balm for lips sample from birch box as cuticle cream right now.  It seems to be keeping them intact without shredding for now.  I also bought cotton gloves and have been slathering my fav hand cream Herbacin Kamille on at night and wearing the cotton gloves.  It could be much worse I suppose.

 RANT: It's annoying to me that Dr Lipp  wants to sell you lanolin under a brand name for $15 when you can just get a tube of it at cvs for $3.  /RANT

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ow, ow, ow! I saw your earlier comment about how your cuticles are holding up and now see what you mean. Do you have any strategies you can use to make them feel better? They look really sore - and I thought that would only happen with the daily challenge. I've been using two different Silk Naturals' moisturizers (depending on where I am and they are at the time), and find that has really helped. One of them is their Chocolate Cream Cuticle Balm - it's a bit separated due to temperature fluctuations here, but it still works well. The other is just their plain olive oil based hand/body moisturizer. I use both on the cuticles, fingers, and really the whole hand. With winter coming, that doesn't help. Of course, being in the water often, you have to make a habit to re-apply. But even if that's hit-and-miss, I'm doing something that seems to work. I find sometimes the more dense and less thin balms and creams are more helpful than a thin oil. Of course, if a cuticle oil works, that's great too. I hope they feel better.

The finish on the berry red (very attractive) Butter London looks better than that on the Barielle. How is your experience with them? Does anyone have any thoughts on what company shares production with the same manufacturer as Bondi? I've been curious about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Metallic! Barielle Shades Gelt Me to the Party and Butter London Chancer.

Very pretty colors!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Metallic Nails: Color Club Editorial topped with Julep's Matte Topcoat




I like how it looks matte!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Metallic Mani - I used the saran wrap technique for the first time.  I like the effect but think I need more practice and definitely better cleanup now that I see the picture, lol.

Polishes:

Base - Butter London Diamond Geezer

1st layer - Orly Sweet Peacock

2nd layer - Kleancolor Metallic Black (which to me looks like a really dark gray in the bottle)





Those colors look great together.  I'm going to have to try the saran wrap technique; I think you did a great job!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Metallic themed mani:

OPI still into pink for the matte background, Bondi Fool's and Sally Hanso Instadri Silver sweep for the metals, Used SH Black Out to outling and used it with a fan brush to roughen up the gears and sheet metal, silver studs for rivets





Your mani is so clever - what a good idea to go with metallic.


----------



## Smileys

My metallic using Essie Blue Rhapsody and OPI Pros &amp; Bronze.  I forgot how horrible Blue Rhapsody is to work with, at least for me!  But I still love the color and will continue to use it.  With Pros &amp; Bronze, I think I should have used three coats instead of two.


----------



## mama2358

I never thought about using that. I still have a ton of lanolin from the early days of breastfeeding my daughter when I was cracking a lot. I may have to put it to use as cuticle cream.


----------



## nikkimouse

Here is my Black and white mani   





Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte white   And a little pixi Dust on top

I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!


----------



## acostakk

> Here is my Black and white mani Â Â
> 
> Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte whiteÂ Â  And a little pixi Dust on top I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!


 This looks great!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Here is my Black and white mani Â Â
> 
> Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte whiteÂ Â  And a little pixi Dust on top I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!


 Nice!


----------



## MissTrix

*I have fallen waaaay behind. I cheated a bit for my Violet Mani and added on to my blue one...*





*Zoya Song, ILNP My Little Glacier, ILNP Birefringence*

*And here's my black &amp; white:*





*Black: Colors by Llarowe Black Gold, Texas Tea*

*White: Wet 'n Wild French White Creme*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Metallics! I was trying to evoke fall leaves with all different shades of browns &amp; golds. I love how it looks in person, but I could NOT get it to photograph well!




Polishes: Sally Girl mini for the base (no color listed on bottle), dots are: Revlon Silhouette (darker color), Mary Kay Gold Leaf, and Kiss Gold Gradation Kit Polish #1


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Metallic Nails: Color Club Editorial topped with Julep's Matte Topcoat




Seeing the matte top coat on this gives me so many ideas. Very pretty. It's amazing how many golds are out there. It's fun to see more of them.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My metallic using Essie Blue Rhapsody and OPI Pros &amp; Bronze.  I forgot how horrible Blue Rhapsody is to work with, at least for me!  But I still love the color and will continue to use it.  With Pros &amp; Bronze, I think I should have used three coats instead of two.




Blue Rhapsody is beautiful. As annoying as it might be to use (I wasn't familiar with it) I think it's one really worth using for you too. It looks great! The OPI I think would also be perfect for a fiery Fall mani with hot oranges and browns.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Metallics! I was trying to evoke fall leaves with all different shades of browns &amp; golds. I love how it looks in person, but I could NOT get it to photograph well!





Polishes: Sally Girl mini for the base (no color listed on bottle), dots are: Revlon Silhouette (darker color), Mary Kay Gold Leaf, and Kiss Gold Gradation Kit Polish #1

I was just mentioning my dreams of a nice Fall mani. Yay! What a cute effect. I'm not entirely sure of my stash of Fall shades to be able to pull it off for metallics. When I get Copp'a Feel, it will be easier. I'm glad you're getting the season in with the counterpoint of the marathon themes, Leigh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have fallen waaaay behind. I cheated a bit for my Violet Mani and added on to my blue one...*





*Zoya Song, ILNP My Little Glacier, ILNP Birefringence*

*And here's my black &amp; white:*





*Black: Colors by Llarowe Black Gold, Texas Tea*

*White: Wet 'n Wild French White Creme*

MissTrix, you could get your blue, and violet, and metallics in with that same mani! I like the added violet effect! And I'm contemplating the same strategy myself, again, soon.




 

Your b&amp;w is so striking and sweet at the same time. And it could double-purpose for dots... When I looked at it up close, it's interesting that the photo comes off as navy. Of course, I'm looking forward to seeing your metallics and dots creations too.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!  If stamping is cheating, then I'm going to cheat my head off!  It's so much easier than trying to paint with finicky little brushes.  One of the best tips I saw on a YouTube video (I forget which one, but if I find it later, I'll link it here) was instead of rolling the stamper across your nails, hold the stamper with the design facing up and roll your nail across the stamper.  This gives you better placement because you can see exactly where the design is and how it's going to hit your nail.  I still need a whole bunch of practice (and the scraper that came with my kit is so crappy! I've been using a store discount card to scrape it instead), but it's definitely my new favorite nail art technique!

Tee, hee, I'm going to be _cheating_ a lot in the near future too! Thanks for the alignment tip. I'll look forward to the link, if you happen to spot it. Funny, I've only done two manis but I could almost say I'm now set in my ways rolling the stamper rather than the nail. I think it might be quite awkward to try it the opposite way! But it's a good point - it would make seeing the orientation of the pattern a lot easier. I'm a bit worried about how much longer that step would take me as I'm finding sometimes my polish is drying before I even get around to stamping it on the nail. I'm still a bit slow with it. But there are a lot of patterns with lines that I'm excited to try!

I'm currently using my metal scraper and seeing how it scratches the plate. That is a bit scary, but it seems there are reassurances it will not influence the pattern. I haven't tried the card technique to compare at this point. Many do that deliberately though.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Black and white mani   





Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte white   And a little pixi Dust on top

I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!

I'm loving all the stamping I see on this thread.  You did a really nice job!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have fallen waaaay behind. I cheated a bit for my Violet Mani and added on to my blue one...*





*Zoya Song, ILNP My Little Glacier, ILNP Birefringence*

*And here's my black &amp; white:*





*Black: Colors by Llarowe Black Gold, Texas Tea*

*White: Wet 'n Wild French White Creme*
I love using the holo black with white dots.  I bet it looks amazing in the sunshine!

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Metallics! I was trying to evoke fall leaves with all different shades of browns &amp; golds. I love how it looks in person, but I could NOT get it to photograph well!





Polishes: Sally Girl mini for the base (no color listed on bottle), dots are: Revlon Silhouette (darker color), Mary Kay Gold Leaf, and Kiss Gold Gradation Kit Polish #1
I like those different shades, very autumnal.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seeing the matte top coat on this gives me so many ideas. Very pretty. It's amazing how many golds are out there. It's fun to see more of them.

Quote:

Blue Rhapsody is beautiful. As annoying as it might be to use (I wasn't familiar with it) I think it's one really worth using for you too. It looks great! The OPI I think would also be perfect for a fiery Fall mani with hot oranges and browns.

Thank you!  I love the idea of a firey Fall mani - I'll have to dig through my stash and start to get ideas!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Metallic Mani - I used the saran wrap technique for the first time.  I like the effect but think I need more practice and definitely better cleanup now that I see the picture, lol.

Polishes:

Base - Butter London Diamond Geezer

1st layer - Orly Sweet Peacock

2nd layer - Kleancolor Metallic Black (which to me looks like a really dark gray in the bottle)





Wow! This looks great. I would wear this any time. I'm a sucker for blue and cool tones.



  I'm also admiring the lovely blue sky in the background!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Metallic themed mani:

OPI still into pink for the matte background, Bondi Fool's and Sally Hanso Instadri Silver sweep for the metals, Used SH Black Out to outling and used it with a fan brush to roughen up the gears and sheet metal, silver studs for rivets




Lissa, I'm most impressed that the metal is even properly riveted together! So cool and such a creative idea.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Black and white mani   





Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte white   And a little pixi Dust on top

I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!

Awesome! I've been admiring this pattern in my Pueen set. Is that the one you used or is this a very common pattern in multiple sets? It looks so lively!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!  If stamping is cheating, then I'm going to cheat my head off!  It's so much easier than trying to paint with finicky little brushes.  One of the best tips I saw on a YouTube video (I forget which one, but if I find it later, I'll link it here) was instead of rolling the stamper across your nails, hold the stamper with the design facing up and roll your nail across the stamper.  This gives you better placement because you can see exactly where the design is and how it's going to hit your nail.  I still need a whole bunch of practice (and the scraper that came with my kit is so crappy! I've been using a store discount card to scrape it instead), but it's definitely my new favorite nail art technique!

Tee, hee, I'm going to be _cheating_ a lot in the near future too! Thanks for the alignment tip. I'll look forward to the link, if you happen to spot it. Funny, I've only done two manis but I could almost say I'm now set in my ways rolling the stamper rather than the nail. I think it might be quite awkward to try it the opposite way! But it's a good point - it would make seeing the orientation of the pattern a lot easier. I'm a bit worried about how much longer that step would take me as I'm finding sometimes my polish is drying before I even get around to stamping it on the nail. I'm still a bit slow with it. But there are a lot of patterns with lines that I'm excited to try!

I'm currently using my metal scraper and seeing how it scratches the plate. That is a bit scary, but it seems there are reassurances it will not influence the pattern. I haven't tried the card technique to compare at this point. Many do that deliberately though.


Found it!  I'm thinking the plastic/credit card-ish thing is actually the best scraper (I'm using an Eddie Bauer store discount card.  I would recommend using one with a barcode instead of a magnetic strip to scrape, just in case you ever need to use the card again!) 

  I found the link!  And seriously, I hope this chick is using an expired/deactivated credit card as a scraper, because throughout the video, you see the whole thing!  Yikes!  Start at about 1:15 to see her roll her nail across the stamper.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Found it!  I'm thinking the plastic/credit card-ish thing is actually the best scraper (I'm using an Eddie Bauer store discount card.  I would recommend using one with a barcode instead of a magnetic strip to scrape, just in case you ever need to use the card again!) 

  I found the link!  And seriously, I hope this chick is using an expired/deactivated credit card as a scraper, because throughout the video, you see the whole thing!  Yikes!  Start at about 1:15 to see her roll her nail across the stamper.  





Thank-you! I noticed another related video there too, so I watched both. Youtube is such a rabbit hole - then I watched some others... But I notice that even her patterns on the coral nails are not super precise - admittedly it's hard to talk, and demonstrate, and be really accurate - fast enough that the polish doesn't dry. But it also suggests that maybe I'm just too picky about how things work out on the nail.



Without these close-up photos, it probably doesn't matter that much, but the little things are really noticeable on photos. Regardless, stamping is awesome - I don't want to take this one off to do my metallic yet! I imagine you feel the same way.

But then again, I could always stamp on the next one too...


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Black and white mani   





Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte white   And a little pixi Dust on top

I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!

Awesome! I've been admiring this pattern in my Pueen set. Is that the one you used or is this a very common pattern in multiple sets? It looks so lively!

yes this is from the pueen plate I have both sets. I was looking to use a pattern with thin lines because they seem to stamp better the wide open spaces. at least for me.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #7 - BLACK &amp; WHITE*

  



This is phenomenally gorgeous! It's such a busy pattern but it works perfectly together. I'm such a sucker for swirls





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Violet Mani! Ruffian manicure with Delirium am Hedge Fund.





Obviously I need to practice, lol
Are you as much in love with that Ruffian as I am? I mean, ADORE IT, I can't stop looking at it! LOL Such a cute ruffian mani! Love that color on you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a lot do catching up to to do!

Here is my green:



Zoya Logan &amp; Color Club London Calling

Here is my blue:



Zoya Sunshine

Here is my purple:



Zoya Carter &amp; Arabella

Still have to catch up on the black and white and metallic.
Loving these! They are look gorgeous on you...and I can tell someone loves Zoya



lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp;White! My first time trying out stamping, too! I used Sally Hansen's Black Heart, and the white polish that came with my cheapy clearanced "Heart 2 Art" set. I am now Officially Back On Schedule!




STUNNING! It looks so classic and elegant in black and white, too

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 7, Black &amp; White




How unique and adorable! It looks like little tuxedos to me! Superdupes cute





Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp; white




Zoya Raven base &amp; Essence silver and white tip painters.
How many Zoyas do you have! LOL LOVING the stripes with this one!






Lmao  thanks Cookie!



  Actually I only have about 20 but as you can tell I love them.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Uptown Girl looks great on you. So pretty! Cute stripes!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Your 'chopped' nails are as long as my 'long' nails! This is another really striking and flattering look.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



This brings to mind fireworks! It looks great on you.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I am so impressed by this. City Slicker looks surreal under the hexagons, and this is really fantastically striking. I would never have come up with it, and I love it.


Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Black and white mani  





Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte white   And a little pixi Dust on top

I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!

That's awesome!


----------



## JC327

I cant recall if this has been discussed before, but can anyone recommend a good stamping kit for beginners?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 8: Metallic Nails


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Found it!  I'm thinking the plastic/credit card-ish thing is actually the best scraper (I'm using an Eddie Bauer store discount card.  I would recommend using one with a barcode instead of a magnetic strip to scrape, just in case you ever need to use the card again!) 

  I found the link!  And seriously, I hope this chick is using an expired/deactivated credit card as a scraper, because throughout the video, you see the whole thing!  Yikes!  Start at about 1:15 to see her roll her nail across the stamper.  




Thank you so much for posting this!  I've had stamping plates and a stamper for about 3 weeks, and have been just staring at it on my dining room table with no idea where to start.  After watching this, I finally tried it out today and I think I'm going to really enjoy stamping!  

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cant recall if this has been discussed before, but can anyone recommend a good stamping kit for beginners?
I am no where near experienced in stamping (see above), but I bought some plates a few weeks ago.  They were intended as a gift, until I found out she had that set already.  So then I bought a stamper separately.  Finally after watching the video above and trying what I have, I'm addicted.  I'm sure there are experts who can give you a great answer since I have about 1 hour of experience with stamping!!!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 8: Metallic Nails





That is really good!  I love the fuzzy striping.  Edited to add:  I just saw that's stamping!  Great idea to offset a design in different colors.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cant recall if this has been discussed before, but can anyone recommend a good stamping kit for beginners?

I'm also a beginner, but I can tell you what I learned through research and based on my little bit of experience, as a basis for those with more or different experience to respond:


the* stamper and scraper* are crucial; many online recommend getting a Konad stamper rather than other options [i got a Konad 2-ended stamper; it seems to work; I might need to file the surface a bit so it picks up the polish more eaily. The scaper that came with is metal and works but does scrape the plate.]  I have read that some use a credit card instead but have not tried it yet.
the *metal image plates* need to be engraved deeply enough that the polish can create a sufficiently intense image
have (if full-nail images) images that are large enough to cover the width of your individual nails; some are wider (and longer) than others
have images you like
not be so sharp they cut you
[i got Pueen plates in a set due to pricing and images, and a few individual Konad plates that were in a Konad set with the stamper; the Pueen images _might_ be a bit shallow, or I might need thicker polish and more experience]

[*]image plate companies include Konad (the original), Pueen, Bundle Monster, Shany, Mash, Cheeky, and many others; I don't know which are best
[*]the *polish* needs to be thick; this can be Konad special polish OR any older super-thick polish that you already own; it looks like some Bondi polish works but I haven't yet tried it [i got some Konad polish and their top coat; the polish isn't as thick as I thought it would be; they mean it when they say *don't got over the image with the top coat brush and polish more than once*]

You will see online that there is also the notion of a stamping machine, which takes specially shaped plates and holds the stamper and scraper in position so you can slide them along and do a somewhat more automated stamp. I think it _might_ help with alignment of the stamp on the nail, but that is about it. Cleanup seems to be more of a pain because you have to take your machine apart to do it, and still have to do it fairly often. But I haven't tried "a machine" to compare.

I would say find a little cheap kit (or value-priced kit for what you anticipate your use will be if you are confident you will be stamping a lot) that includes the stamp and scraper and a plate, and give it a try. Once you've tried it , you'll know better what you prefer. Alternately, buy a few pieces online in parts, and try them out to form an opinion. I got a few Konad polishes as I thought I should at least know what sort of behaviour I was looking for from the polish before I tried others. I think that was useful as I wouldn't have expected the quick drying and otherwise might have blamed it on the polish.

Good luck! Hopefully some others can give you more input based on experience. I couldn't find a "Konading beginners" thread on here, but maybe I didn't look hard enough.

Edit: I found some commentary on one kit here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124011/salon-express-stamper


----------



## mama2358

> Here is my Black and white mani Â Â
> 
> Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte whiteÂ Â  And a little pixi Dust on top I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!


 They look really great! You're catching on quickly!


----------



## mama2358

> Manicure 8: Metallic Nails


 Oh wow! I really love this- I think it's my favorite so far!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 7, Black &amp; White





*Love this! I've never seen this done before but I really like it! *

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp; white




Zoya Raven base &amp; Essence silver and white tip painters.

*Looks great! One of these days I'm going to stop being afraid of striping brushes so I can give this a try!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Chopped off my nails for black &amp; white. This is Sea Lore Beluga Blizzard with CC Where's the SoirÃ©e dots.



*This is so pretty and feminine! Absolutely love!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora by OPI White Hot &amp; What's a Tire Jack?



* Did you freehand this? Reminds me of a white tiger! RAAWR!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Black and white mani   





Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte white   And a little pixi Dust on top

I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!

*Unreal that you only just started stamping! Looks amazing!! *


----------



## mama2358

Ok, so the past couple days I've been swingin' a sledgehammer, knocking down cabinets and drywall, and my metallic mani had a lot of tip wear, which I can't stand, so I did rainbow just now. My base is Bondi Blue Skies, which I loved so much once I got it on, I almost stopped right there and left it. It is gorgeous, and that's with one coat! Rather than list all the colors, I just took a pic of the bottles:



I decided to do French tips, which I've never done, with all the glitters. I realize how terrible I did with clean-up, but as my cuticles are dry (even more so from the drywall dust) I wanted to keep the remover to a minimum, so I only got the bad patches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






I love how it turned out. Much better than I expected when I came up with the idea!


----------



## acostakk

> Ok, so the past couple days I've been swingin' a sledgehammer, knocking down cabinets and drywall, and my metallic mani had a lot of tip wear, which I can't stand, so I did rainbow just now. My base is Bondi Blue Skies, which I loved so much once I got it on, I almost stopped right there and left it. It is gorgeous, and that's with one coat! Rather than list all the colors, I just took a pic of the bottles:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do French tips, which I've never done, with all the glitters. I realize how terrible I did with clean-up, but as my cuticles are dry (even more so from the drywall dust) I wanted to keep the remover to a minimum, so I only got the bad patches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how it turned out. Much better than I expected when I came up with the idea!


 How cute!


----------



## MissTrix

It was my intention to catch up and comment on all of the gorgeous manis but there are just so many and I don't want to make a 10 foot long post, so...

AMAZING JOB EVERYBODY!!

Things I am inspired to try thanks to all of your gorgeous manis:

1. Stamping! I own everything I need to start but I've only ever attempted stamping one time. That needs to change! 

2. Fishtail braids! How the?! They look so amazing and complicated and impressive, but mostly amazing. I will figure this one out! 

3. Hand placed glitter and other glue-able stuff! I love how "finished" and dimensional they make your designs look. 



 

Thank you all for the inspiration and kind words! 


Bonus: My mani in the dark...


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so the past couple days I've been swingin' a sledgehammer, knocking down cabinets and drywall, and my metallic mani had a lot of tip wear, which I can't stand, so I did rainbow just now. My base is Bondi Blue Skies, which I loved so much once I got it on, I almost stopped right there and left it. It is gorgeous, and that's with one coat! Rather than list all the colors, I just took a pic of the bottles:





I decided to do French tips, which I've never done, with all the glitters. I realize how terrible I did with clean-up, but as my cuticles are dry (even more so from the drywall dust) I wanted to keep the remover to a minimum, so I only got the bad patches.
 












I love how it turned out. Much better than I expected when I came up with the idea!

Looks great!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 8: Metallic Nails





That is really good!  I love the fuzzy striping.  Edited to add:  I just saw that's stamping!  Great idea to offset a design in different colors.

Thanks! I wasn't sure what you meant by 'fuzzy' lol...but after your edit I realized I didn't specify that this was stamped, so it kinda looks like jagged painted stripes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 8: Metallic Nails
Oh wow! I really love this- I think it's my favorite so far! Thank you,  I really like it too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 7, Black &amp; White





*Love this! I've never seen this done before but I really like it! *

Thanks!! I was meh about this when I did it, because it didn't look like what I had envisioned. But as I look at it more, I realize that it's very pretty and unique in it's own way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was my intention to catch up and comment on all of the gorgeous manis but there are just so many and I don't want to make a 10 foot long post, so...

AMAZING JOB EVERYBODY!!

Things I am inspired to try thanks to all of your gorgeous manis:

1. Stamping! I own everything I need to start but I've only ever attempted stamping one time. That needs to change! 

2. Fishtail braids! How the?! They look so amazing and complicated and impressive, but mostly amazing. I will figure this one out!

3. Hand placed glitter and other glue-able stuff! I love how "finished" and dimensional they make your designs look. 






Thank you all for the inspiration and kind words! 


Bonus: My mani in the dark... 




 





That is awesome!!!! I love that it glows in the dark.


----------



## CheshireCookie

OH MY! Everyone's manis look fantastic! So much incredible stamping, glow in the dark nails, metallics are looking phenomenal! I'm with Trix though, I'd love to comment on everyone's but it would be incredibly long...needless to say, I am LOVING them all!

So I think I'm just going to continue to be the white rabbit yelling "I'm late, I'm late!" with all of my manis LOL





Here is my *BLACK* &amp; *WHITE*!





I want to call this my Phantom of the Opera mani! LOL and huzzah for my 2nd stamping experience! Silly me, I forgot I had my special Konad top coat and I forgot to use it, and instead used Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat (because I am currently reviewing it) and I smudged a few nails....oopsie! Teehee!

For this mani I used a white polish and konad's special black polish, along with two plates from bundle monster, one for the chandelier and one for the swirls. I used a tiny dotting tool for the chain for the chandelier and I placed a teardrop rhinestone on the bottom of it, and small dot rhinestones on the end of each swirl on the other nails! Here are the polishes and plates I used:





Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat, Konad Black polish and Nailgirls in White#1





Bundle Monster plate #BM08





Bundle Monster plate #BM21
Also, I had to perform emergency surgery on my pinky nail! LOL I ripped it from the center of the bottom of the tip all through the white, straight up to the edge of the pink! I had to patch that baby right up! My first time applying a tea bag patch, but it worked amazingly. Can't tell at all


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY! Everyone's manis look fantastic! So much incredible stamping, glow in the dark nails, metallics are looking phenomenal! I'm with Trix though, I'd love to comment on everyone's but it would be incredibly long...needless to say, I am LOVING them all!

So I think I'm just going to continue to be the white rabbit yelling "I'm late, I'm late!" with all of my manis LOL





Here is my *BLACK* &amp; *WHITE*!





I want to call this my Phantom of the Opera mani! LOL and huzzah for my 2nd stamping experience! Silly me, I forgot I had my special Konad top coat and I forgot to use it, and instead used Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat (because I am currently reviewing it) and I smudged a few nails....oopsie! Teehee!

For this mani I used a white polish and konad's special black polish, along with two plates from bundle monster, one for the chandelier and one for the swirls. I used a tiny dotting tool for the chain for the chandelier and I placed a teardrop rhinestone on the bottom of it, and small dot rhinestones on the end of each swirl on the other nails! Here are the polishes and plates I used:





Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat, Konad Black polish and Nailgirls in White#1





Bundle Monster plate #BM08





Bundle Monster plate #BM21
Also, I had to perform emergency surgery on my pinky nail! LOL I ripped it from the center of the bottom of the tip all through the white, straight up to the edge of the pink! I had to patch that baby right up! My first time applying a tea bag patch, but it worked amazingly. Can't tell at all






Amazing job, can't tell that you're a beginner at all!


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY! Everyone's manis look fantastic! So much incredible stamping, glow in the dark nails, metallics are looking phenomenal! I'm with Trix though, I'd love to comment on everyone's but it would be incredibly long...needless to say, I am LOVING them all!

So I think I'm just going to continue to be the white rabbit yelling "I'm late, I'm late!" with all of my manis LOL





Here is my *BLACK* &amp; *WHITE*!





I want to call this my Phantom of the Opera mani! LOL and huzzah for my 2nd stamping experience! Silly me, I forgot I had my special Konad top coat and I forgot to use it, and instead used Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat (because I am currently reviewing it) and I smudged a few nails....oopsie! Teehee!

For this mani I used a white polish and konad's special black polish, along with two plates from bundle monster, one for the chandelier and one for the swirls. I used a tiny dotting tool for the chain for the chandelier and I placed a teardrop rhinestone on the bottom of it, and small dot rhinestones on the end of each swirl on the other nails! Here are the polishes and plates I used:





Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat, Konad Black polish and Nailgirls in White#1





Bundle Monster plate #BM08





Bundle Monster plate #BM21
Also, I had to perform emergency surgery on my pinky nail! LOL I ripped it from the center of the bottom of the tip all through the white, straight up to the edge of the pink! I had to patch that baby right up! My first time applying a tea bag patch, but it worked amazingly. Can't tell at all





I love this it is so fancy. (I wish you could hear the way I said fancy like a proper southern lady)   and the white rabbit/alice in wonderland/Cheshire  sounds like I might have an idea for what your "movie or book" mani might be.....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so the past couple days I've been swingin' a sledgehammer, knocking down cabinets and drywall, and my metallic mani had a lot of tip wear, which I can't stand, so I did rainbow just now. My base is Bondi Blue Skies, which I loved so much once I got it on, I almost stopped right there and left it. It is gorgeous, and that's with one coat! Rather than list all the colors, I just took a pic of the bottles:





I decided to do French tips, which I've never done, with all the glitters. I realize how terrible I did with clean-up, but as my cuticles are dry (even more so from the drywall dust) I wanted to keep the remover to a minimum, so I only got the bad patches.













I love how it turned out. Much better than I expected when I came up with the idea!

Love this!  Such a creative take on the Rainbow Manicure and it looks great!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY! Everyone's manis look fantastic! So much incredible stamping, glow in the dark nails, metallics are looking phenomenal! I'm with Trix though, I'd love to comment on everyone's but it would be incredibly long...needless to say, I am LOVING them all!

So I think I'm just going to continue to be the white rabbit yelling "I'm late, I'm late!" with all of my manis LOL





Here is my *BLACK* &amp; *WHITE*!





I want to call this my Phantom of the Opera mani! LOL and huzzah for my 2nd stamping experience! Silly me, I forgot I had my special Konad top coat and I forgot to use it, and instead used Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat (because I am currently reviewing it) and I smudged a few nails....oopsie! Teehee!

For this mani I used a white polish and konad's special black polish, along with two plates from bundle monster, one for the chandelier and one for the swirls. I used a tiny dotting tool for the chain for the chandelier and I placed a teardrop rhinestone on the bottom of it, and small dot rhinestones on the end of each swirl on the other nails! Here are the polishes and plates I used:





Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat, Konad Black polish and Nailgirls in White#1





Bundle Monster plate #BM08





Bundle Monster plate #BM21
Also, I had to perform emergency surgery on my pinky nail! LOL I ripped it from the center of the bottom of the tip all through the white, straight up to the edge of the pink! I had to patch that baby right up! My first time applying a tea bag patch, but it worked amazingly. Can't tell at all






Yay Phantom of the Manicure!  Looks beautiful!  

  ...and now I must find those stamping plates and BUY THEM IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## chrysalis101

I know I already did a waterless marble, but I felt like I was just figuring it out at the end of the mani, so I wanted to do another. This is Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl and Sinful colors secret admirer. I've actually had this on for several days, I'm just bad at taking pics and posting.


----------



## nikkimouse

Mani 8: metallic





china glaze platinum on whole nail. strip of wet and wild fergie color down middle and zoya hazel on the sides.

This challenge has really started to push my nail art skills this is my first time doing stripes I did these free hand.  I really like it.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so the past couple days I've been swingin' a sledgehammer, knocking down cabinets and drywall, and my metallic mani had a lot of tip wear, which I can't stand, so I did rainbow just now. My base is Bondi Blue Skies, which I loved so much once I got it on, I almost stopped right there and left it. It is gorgeous, and that's with one coat! Rather than list all the colors, I just took a pic of the bottles:





I decided to do French tips, which I've never done, with all the glitters. I realize how terrible I did with clean-up, but as my cuticles are dry (even more so from the drywall dust) I wanted to keep the remover to a minimum, so I only got the bad patches.













I love how it turned out. Much better than I expected when I came up with the idea!
That looks awesome!  Great job on the french tips, mine never look that even.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was my intention to catch up and comment on all of the gorgeous manis but there are just so many and I don't want to make a 10 foot long post, so...

AMAZING JOB EVERYBODY!!

Things I am inspired to try thanks to all of your gorgeous manis:

1. Stamping! I own everything I need to start but I've only ever attempted stamping one time. That needs to change! 

2. Fishtail braids! How the?! They look so amazing and complicated and impressive, but mostly amazing. I will figure this one out! 

3. Hand placed glitter and other glue-able stuff! I love how "finished" and dimensional they make your designs look. 



 

Thank you all for the inspiration and kind words! 


Bonus: My mani in the dark... 




 




I love glow in the dark!  I agree, I'm inspired by everyone's techniques.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY! Everyone's manis look fantastic! So much incredible stamping, glow in the dark nails, metallics are looking phenomenal! I'm with Trix though, I'd love to comment on everyone's but it would be incredibly long...needless to say, I am LOVING them all!

So I think I'm just going to continue to be the white rabbit yelling "I'm late, I'm late!" with all of my manis LOL





Here is my *BLACK* &amp; *WHITE*!





I want to call this my Phantom of the Opera mani! LOL and huzzah for my 2nd stamping experience! Silly me, I forgot I had my special Konad top coat and I forgot to use it, and instead used Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat (because I am currently reviewing it) and I smudged a few nails....oopsie! Teehee!

For this mani I used a white polish and konad's special black polish, along with two plates from bundle monster, one for the chandelier and one for the swirls. I used a tiny dotting tool for the chain for the chandelier and I placed a teardrop rhinestone on the bottom of it, and small dot rhinestones on the end of each swirl on the other nails! Here are the polishes and plates I used:





Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat, Konad Black polish and Nailgirls in White#1





Bundle Monster plate #BM08





Bundle Monster plate #BM21
Also, I had to perform emergency surgery on my pinky nail! LOL I ripped it from the center of the bottom of the tip all through the white, straight up to the edge of the pink! I had to patch that baby right up! My first time applying a tea bag patch, but it worked amazingly. Can't tell at all





This is really beautiful.  And I'm glad you were able to save your pinky nail!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I know I already did a waterless marble, but I felt like I was just figuring it out at the end of the mani, so I wanted to do another.

This is Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl and Sinful colors secret admirer.

I've actually had this on for several days, I'm just bad at taking pics and posting.

I really like the way this looks - great colors.

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mani 8: metallic





china glaze platinum on whole nail. strip of wet and wild fergie color down middle and zoya hazel on the sides.

This challenge has really started to push my nail art skills this is my first time doing stripes I did these free hand.  I really like it.
I love metallic stripes - good job!


----------



## Smileys

Here's my rainbow:





I used:  Kleancolor Jewelry Red, OPI Chop-Sticking to My Story, Julep (name fell off), OPI Uh Oh Roll Down the Window, Essie Mesmerized, Sally Hansen The Deepest of Violets, and Color Club Starry on top of it all.  This was a messy one, and looking at the pic it's clear I need to do some additional clean up.  Oh well - it was really fun to do!


----------



## acostakk

> Here's my rainbow:
> 
> I used: Â Kleancolor Jewelry Red, OPI Chop-Sticking to My Story, Julep (name fell off), OPI Uh Oh Roll Down the Window, Essie Mesmerized, Sally Hansen The Deepest of Violets, and Color Club Starry on top of it all. Â This was a messy one, and looking at the pic it's clear I need to do some additional clean up. Â Oh well - it was really fun to do!


 Lovely!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my rainbow:





I used:  Kleancolor Jewelry Red, OPI Chop-Sticking to My Story, Julep (name fell off), OPI Uh Oh Roll Down the Window, Essie Mesmerized, Sally Hansen The Deepest of Violets, and Color Club Starry on top of it all.  This was a messy one, and looking at the pic it's clear I need to do some additional clean up.  Oh well - it was really fun to do!

You did great!  I love it!  The gradients are well done, and the top coat blends everything to perfection!  Beautiful job!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lovely!


Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You did great!  I love it!  The gradients are well done, and the top coat blends everything to perfection!  Beautiful job!

Thank you so much!!  The top coat hides a lot


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so the past couple days I've been swingin' a sledgehammer, knocking down cabinets and drywall, and my metallic mani had a lot of tip wear, which I can't stand, so I did rainbow just now. My base is Bondi Blue Skies, which I loved so much once I got it on, I almost stopped right there and left it. It is gorgeous, and that's with one coat! Rather than list all the colors, I just took a pic of the bottles:





I decided to do French tips, which I've never done, with all the glitters. I realize how terrible I did with clean-up, but as my cuticles are dry (even more so from the drywall dust) I wanted to keep the remover to a minimum, so I only got the bad patches.













I love how it turned out. Much better than I expected when I came up with the idea!

Congrats on your first French tips! Blue Skies looks great on you.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 




What fun! At first I thought it was some kind of joke because I have my monitor lighting set fairly low, but then I saw them. That mani is awesome, and that it glows in the dark makes it even more adorable.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY! Everyone's manis look fantastic! So much incredible stamping, glow in the dark nails, metallics are looking phenomenal! I'm with Trix though, I'd love to comment on everyone's but it would be incredibly long...needless to say, I am LOVING them all!

So I think I'm just going to continue to be the white rabbit yelling "I'm late, I'm late!" with all of my manis LOL





Here is my *BLACK* &amp; *WHITE*!





I want to call this my Phantom of the Opera mani! LOL and huzzah for my 2nd stamping experience! Silly me, I forgot I had my special Konad top coat and I forgot to use it, and instead used Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat (because I am currently reviewing it) and I smudged a few nails....oopsie! Teehee!

For this mani I used a white polish and konad's special black polish, along with two plates from bundle monster, one for the chandelier and one for the swirls. I used a tiny dotting tool for the chain for the chandelier and I placed a teardrop rhinestone on the bottom of it, and small dot rhinestones on the end of each swirl on the other nails! Here are the polishes and plates I used:





Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat, Konad Black polish and Nailgirls in White#1





Bundle Monster plate #BM08





Bundle Monster plate #BM21
Also, I had to perform emergency surgery on my pinky nail! LOL I ripped it from the center of the bottom of the tip all through the white, straight up to the edge of the pink! I had to patch that baby right up! My first time applying a tea bag patch, but it worked amazingly. Can't tell at all






What a beautiful result! I'm very impressed. I completely feel the "Phantom" vibe, and the rhinestones are a flawless touch. They are also the perfect size. I've been looking around for something nice and small; which ones are these? How are you finding the Bundle Monster plates and do you have anything else to compare them with? I'm trying to decide whether I should try some.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I know I already did a waterless marble, but I felt like I was just figuring it out at the end of the mani, so I wanted to do another.

This is Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl and Sinful colors secret admirer.

I've actually had this on for several days, I'm just bad at taking pics and posting.

What an amazing effect. Would you please tell us how you accomplished it and what you learned through the process? It looks beautiful and might save us from losing a few "water marble haters" when we get to that step!



  I would totally wear it for several days too! Gorgeous!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Amazing job, can't tell that you're a beginner at all! 





Thank you, I get good tips from an awesome stamping pro






teehee!

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this it is so fancy. (I wish you could hear the way I said fancy like a proper southern lady)   and the white rabbit/alice in wonderland/Cheshire  sounds like I might have an idea for what your "movie or book" mani might be.....
Bless my heart, why darlin', you are muuuuch too kind. ::southern drawl::.....there are times when it's good to be from the south LOL and oh my goodness, I hadn't thought of that, but :lans:: OOoooooo....

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay Phantom of the Manicure!  Looks beautiful!  

  ...and now I must find those stamping plates and BUY THEM IMMEDIATELY.
STAMPING PLATE MANIA!



and thank you!





Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
This is really beautiful.  And I'm glad you were able to save your pinky nail!
Thank you very much!



and would you believe, I just went and broke my middle finger nail too?! It's like...come ooooooon LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What a beautiful result! I'm very impressed. I completely feel the "Phantom" vibe, and the rhinestones are a flawless touch. They are also the perfect size. I've been looking around for something nice and small; which ones are these? How are you finding the Bundle Monster plates and do you have anything else to compare them with? I'm trying to decide whether I should try some.

Thank you very much Monika! I bought a large set of rhinestones wheels from Amazon. They're made by Cheeky and contains 2 wheels of 1500 regular rhinestones in 24 different colors (total), 1 wheel of 1,000 multicolor different shapes rhinestones, 1 wheel of 1,000 clear different shapes rhinestones, and 1 wheel of 2,400 clear regular rhinestones. It only cost a little more than $5! Very affordable! Here's the link to then on Amazon:

Cheeky Rhinestone Wheels on Amazon.com

I love the Bundle Monster plates, I have two sets of Bundle Monster and a few Konad individual plates and I chose both because out of all of the reviews I read (and I read QUITE a few), Konad seems to be the best quality, but Bundle Monster is a close 2nd. Other brands seem to not be as good quality, such as not having as crisp and clean of designs that stamp on well or they don't have quite as nice detail in the engraving. Konad is just a tad more expensive, so I chose to buy bundle packs of Bundle Monster and just pick out individual Konad plates that Bundle Monster doesn't have anything similar to.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cant recall if this has been discussed before, but can anyone recommend a good stamping kit for beginners?

I'm also a beginner, but I can tell you what I learned through research and based on my little bit of experience, as a basis for those with more or different experience to respond:


the* stamper and scraper* are crucial; many online recommend getting a Konad stamper rather than other options [i got a Konad 2-ended stamper; it seems to work; I might need to file the surface a bit so it picks up the polish more eaily. The scaper that came with is metal and works but does scrape the plate.]  I have read that some use a credit card instead but have not tried it yet.
the *metal image plates* need to be engraved deeply enough that the polish can create a sufficiently intense image
have (if full-nail images) images that are large enough to cover the width of your individual nails; some are wider (and longer) than others
have images you like
not be so sharp they cut you
[i got Pueen plates in a set due to pricing and images, and a few individual Konad plates that were in a Konad set with the stamper; the Pueen images _might_ be a bit shallow, or I might need thicker polish and more experience]

[*]image plate companies include Konad (the original), Pueen, Bundle Monster, Shany, Mash, Cheeky, and many others; I don't know which are best
[*]the *polish* needs to be thick; this can be Konad special polish OR any older super-thick polish that you already own; it looks like some Bondi polish works but I haven't yet tried it [i got some Konad polish and their top coat; the polish isn't as thick as I thought it would be; they mean it when they say *don't got over the image with the top coat brush and polish more than once*]

You will see online that there is also the notion of a stamping machine, which takes specially shaped plates and holds the stamper and scraper in position so you can slide them along and do a somewhat more automated stamp. I think it _might_ help with alignment of the stamp on the nail, but that is about it. Cleanup seems to be more of a pain because you have to take your machine apart to do it, and still have to do it fairly often. But I haven't tried "a machine" to compare.

I would say find a little cheap kit (or value-priced kit for what you anticipate your use will be if you are confident you will be stamping a lot) that includes the stamp and scraper and a plate, and give it a try. Once you've tried it , you'll know better what you prefer. Alternately, buy a few pieces online in parts, and try them out to form an opinion. I got a few Konad polishes as I thought I should at least know what sort of behaviour I was looking for from the polish before I tried others. I think that was useful as I wouldn't have expected the quick drying and otherwise might have blamed it on the polish.

Good luck! Hopefully some others can give you more input based on experience. I couldn't find a "Konading beginners" thread on here, but maybe I didn't look hard enough.

Edit: I found some commentary on one kit here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124011/salon-express-stamper


Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Found it!  I'm thinking the plastic/credit card-ish thing is actually the best scraper (I'm using an Eddie Bauer store discount card.  I would recommend using one with a barcode instead of a magnetic strip to scrape, just in case you ever need to use the card again!)

  I found the link!  And seriously, I hope this chick is using an expired/deactivated credit card as a scraper, because throughout the video, you see the whole thing!  Yikes!  Start at about 1:15 to see her roll her nail across the stamper.  




Thank you so much for posting this!  I've had stamping plates and a stamper for about 3 weeks, and have been just staring at it on my dining room table with no idea where to start.  After watching this, I finally tried it out today and I think I'm going to really enjoy stamping!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cant recall if this has been discussed before, but can anyone recommend a good stamping kit for beginners?
I am no where near experienced in stamping (see above), but I bought some plates a few weeks ago.  They were intended as a gift, until I found out she had that set already.  So then I bought a stamper separately.  Finally after watching the video above and trying what I have, I'm addicted.  I'm sure there are experts who can give you a great answer since I have about 1 hour of experience with stamping!!!


Thank you so much for taking the time to write out these tips. I will definitely try them.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 8: Metallic Nails





Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have fallen waaaay behind. I cheated a bit for my Violet Mani and added on to my blue one...*





*Zoya Song, ILNP My Little Glacier, ILNP Birefringence*

*And here's my black &amp; white:*





*Black: Colors by Llarowe Black Gold, Texas Tea*

*White: Wet 'n Wild French White Creme*

Love these!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 7, Black &amp; White





*Love this! I've never seen this done before but I really like it! *

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp; white




Zoya Raven base &amp; Essence silver and white tip painters.

*Looks great! One of these days I'm going to stop being afraid of striping brushes so I can give this a try!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Chopped off my nails for black &amp; white. This is Sea Lore Beluga Blizzard with CC Where's the SoirÃ©e dots.



*This is so pretty and feminine! Absolutely love!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora by OPI White Hot &amp; What's a Tire Jack?



* Did you freehand this? Reminds me of a white tiger! RAAWR!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Black and white mani  





Zoya storm stamped with kleancolor matte white   And a little pixi Dust on top

I'm really enjoying learning how to stamp!

*Unreal that you only just started stamping! Looks amazing!! *


Thanks!  I love stripping nail polishes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was my intention to catch up and comment on all of the gorgeous manis but there are just so many and I don't want to make a 10 foot long post, so...

AMAZING JOB EVERYBODY!!

Things I am inspired to try thanks to all of your gorgeous manis:

1. Stamping! I own everything I need to start but I've only ever attempted stamping one time. That needs to change! 

2. Fishtail braids! How the?! They look so amazing and complicated and impressive, but mostly amazing. I will figure this one out!

3. Hand placed glitter and other glue-able stuff! I love how "finished" and dimensional they make your designs look. 






Thank you all for the inspiration and kind words! 


Bonus: My mani in the dark... 




 




 That's awesome!

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so the past couple days I've been swingin' a sledgehammer, knocking down cabinets and drywall, and my metallic mani had a lot of tip wear, which I can't stand, so I did rainbow just now. My base is Bondi Blue Skies, which I loved so much once I got it on, I almost stopped right there and left it. It is gorgeous, and that's with one coat! Rather than list all the colors, I just took a pic of the bottles:





I decided to do French tips, which I've never done, with all the glitters. I realize how terrible I did with clean-up, but as my cuticles are dry (even more so from the drywall dust) I wanted to keep the remover to a minimum, so I only got the bad patches.













I love how it turned out. Much better than I expected when I came up with the idea!
so cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY! Everyone's manis look fantastic! So much incredible stamping, glow in the dark nails, metallics are looking phenomenal! I'm with Trix though, I'd love to comment on everyone's but it would be incredibly long...needless to say, I am LOVING them all!

So I think I'm just going to continue to be the white rabbit yelling "I'm late, I'm late!" with all of my manis LOL





Here is my *BLACK* &amp; *WHITE*!





I want to call this my Phantom of the Opera mani! LOL and huzzah for my 2nd stamping experience! Silly me, I forgot I had my special Konad top coat and I forgot to use it, and instead used Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat (because I am currently reviewing it) and I smudged a few nails....oopsie! Teehee!

For this mani I used a white polish and konad's special black polish, along with two plates from bundle monster, one for the chandelier and one for the swirls. I used a tiny dotting tool for the chain for the chandelier and I placed a teardrop rhinestone on the bottom of it, and small dot rhinestones on the end of each swirl on the other nails! Here are the polishes and plates I used:





Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat, Konad Black polish and Nailgirls in White#1





Bundle Monster plate #BM08





Bundle Monster plate #BM21
Also, I had to perform emergency surgery on my pinky nail! LOL I ripped it from the center of the bottom of the tip all through the white, straight up to the edge of the pink! I had to patch that baby right up! My first time applying a tea bag patch, but it worked amazingly. Can't tell at all





So ladylike and pretty! Glad you were able to repair your nail.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mani 8: metallic





china glaze platinum on whole nail. strip of wet and wild fergie color down middle and zoya hazel on the sides.

This challenge has really started to push my nail art skills this is my first time doing stripes I did these free hand.  I really like it.

I'm so glad you're getting brave with this and testing out your free-hand chops. Awesome! Having a stash of blue metallics to play with must be nice too - blue is my fave colour, so I'm working on that - so far I have Bondi Starry Night (/shimmer?) and Zoya Charla (not really a metallic as much as a glitter/microglitter?? and maybe more teal) but pretty!

Anyway, your mani is making me think of a beautiful crisp icy winter (one when there is no commuting or scraping of snow off the windshield required



).


----------



## jesemiaud

Rainbow Mani - Color Club Mamba, Zoya Coraline, Color Club Tweet Me, Bondix Teal Magnolia, Zoya Phoebe, OPI Black Spotted


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my rainbow:





I used:  Kleancolor Jewelry Red, OPI Chop-Sticking to My Story, Julep (name fell off), OPI Uh Oh Roll Down the Window, Essie Mesmerized, Sally Hansen The Deepest of Violets, and Color Club Starry on top of it all.  This was a messy one, and looking at the pic it's clear I need to do some additional clean up.  Oh well - it was really fun to do!

What a fantastic rainbow. You did a beautiful job with the transitions and the whole thing!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rainbow Mani - Color Club Mamba, Zoya Coraline, Color Club Tweet Me, Bondix Teal Magnolia, Zoya Phoebe, OPI Black Spotted




It seems like playing with the spotted polishes is a lot of fun! What a great idea to downplay the colourful nature of a rainbow.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Thank you very much Monika! I bought a large set of rhinestones wheels from Amazon.

I love the Bundle Monster plates, I have two sets of Bundle Monster and a few Konad individual plates and I chose both because out of all of the reviews I read (and I read QUITE a few), Konad seems to be the best quality, but Bundle Monster is a close 2nd.

Thank-you so much for the info Cookie! Did you go the  "fulfillment by Amazon" route or the other alternative? I have to play with my few Konad plates to get more experience before I can really accurately compare them to the Pueen ones I have. At some point, I might still end up getting the Bundle Monster ones too, but I feel a bit like I have to use a bunch of stamps from what I have first!


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you very much! 



 and would you believe, I just went and broke my middle finger nail too?! It's like...come ooooooon LOL

Hopefully the bad luck streak won't happen in 3s!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rainbow Mani - Color Club Mamba, Zoya Coraline, Color Club Tweet Me, Bondix Teal Magnolia, Zoya Phoebe, OPI Black Spotted




That is really nice, and love it with the Black Spotted!  Really good job.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What a fantastic rainbow. You did a beautiful job with the transitions and the whole thing!

Thank you so much!  I keep staring at it and know it's going to be difficult to remove it.  Difficult as in I won't want to remove it!


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rainbow Mani - Color Club Mamba, Zoya Coraline, Color Club Tweet Me, Bondix Teal Magnolia, Zoya Phoebe, OPI Black Spotted




I Love this. i'm not normally a fan of the spotted top coat but I really like it here!!!


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp; white




Zoya Raven base &amp; Essence silver and white tip painters.
Very cool!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uptown Girl looks great on you. So pretty! Cute stripes!
Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Metallic themed mani:

OPI still into pink for the matte background, Bondi Fool's and Sally Hanso Instadri Silver sweep for the metals, Used SH Black Out to outling and used it with a fan brush to roughen up the gears and sheet metal, silver studs for rivets




Awesome idea!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have fallen waaaay behind. I cheated a bit for my Violet Mani and added on to my blue one...*





*Zoya Song, ILNP My Little Glacier, ILNP Birefringence*

*And here's my black &amp; white:*





*Black: Colors by Llarowe Black Gold, Texas Tea*

*White: Wet 'n Wild French White Creme*

Love 'em both!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  * Did you freehand this? Reminds me of a white tiger! RAAWR!*
Yes, with a small brush.  It was a bit more time consuming than I anticipated.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY! Everyone's manis look fantastic! So much incredible stamping, glow in the dark nails, metallics are looking phenomenal! I'm with Trix though, I'd love to comment on everyone's but it would be incredibly long...needless to say, I am LOVING them all!

So I think I'm just going to continue to be the white rabbit yelling "I'm late, I'm late!" with all of my manis LOL





Here is my *BLACK* &amp; *WHITE*!





I want to call this my Phantom of the Opera mani! LOL and huzzah for my 2nd stamping experience! Silly me, I forgot I had my special Konad top coat and I forgot to use it, and instead used Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat (because I am currently reviewing it) and I smudged a few nails....oopsie! Teehee!

For this mani I used a white polish and konad's special black polish, along with two plates from bundle monster, one for the chandelier and one for the swirls. I used a tiny dotting tool for the chain for the chandelier and I placed a teardrop rhinestone on the bottom of it, and small dot rhinestones on the end of each swirl on the other nails! Here are the polishes and plates I used:





Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat, Konad Black polish and Nailgirls in White#1





Bundle Monster plate #BM08





Bundle Monster plate #BM21
Also, I had to perform emergency surgery on my pinky nail! LOL I ripped it from the center of the bottom of the tip all through the white, straight up to the edge of the pink! I had to patch that baby right up! My first time applying a tea bag patch, but it worked amazingly. Can't tell at all





Absolutely GORGEOUS!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rainbow Mani - Color Club Mamba, Zoya Coraline, Color Club Tweet Me, Bondix Teal Magnolia, Zoya Phoebe, OPI Black Spotted




Such a cool effect....makes me want to look into OPI Spotted...


----------



## msladyday

Julep Fina



Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora by OPI Paisley Attention to Me, Bondi Brick Road, Bondi Tavern on the, Bondi NYPD, Sephora by OPI Seriously, it's a Naan-Issue


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Smileys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you so much!  I keep staring at it and know it's going to be difficult to remove it.  Difficult as in I won't want to remove it!

Well, I just wore my last mani for an entire week. I'm just starting on metallics now. You have loooots of time!


----------



## Monika1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Julep Fina





Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora by OPI Paisley Attention to Me, Bondi Brick Road, Bondi Tavern on the, Bondi NYPD, Sephora by OPI Seriously, it's a Naan-Issue

These are both so clean and crisp and lovely! Your hands and nails look fantastic! For the rainbow mani I kind of wish they could all be solid, because the solid blocks of colour look so great. You really suit this kind of mani. The colours look fantastic too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

These are both so clean and crisp and lovely! Your hands and nails look fantastic! For the rainbow mani I kind of wish they could all be solid, because the solid blocks of colour look so great. You really suit this kind of mani. The colours look fantastic too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks so much!  My nails always seem to break at a certain point so I try to keep them shaped nicely at least.  I was planning on just doing the orange and skipping the yellow but decided last minute squeeze the yellow in there and then was too lazy to change it.


----------



## Smileys

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Julep Fina





Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora by OPI Paisley Attention to Me, Bondi Brick Road, Bondi Tavern on the, Bondi NYPD, Sephora by OPI Seriously, it's a Naan-Issue
I love both of these!  Fina looks so smooth, and is such a pretty color.  And the rainbow - wow!  Great color selection, it's really pretty.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, I just wore my last mani for an entire week. I'm just starting on metallics now. You have loooots of time!
Yeah - I'm really taking this into consideration.  I can get away with a lot at work, but this might be pushing it.  I'll see how brave I am on Sunday evening!

I'm on vacation this week, so have done everything without consideration to work.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Rainbow! I tried doing white nails and stamping the pattern in rainbow colors, but failed miserably. This is my second try with colors on the nail, using white to stamp!



Colors are: Nailtini's Bloody Mary, Ulta's Eye Popping Poppy, Color Club's Wild Cactus, Sally Hansen's Blue Me Away, and Cover Girl in Vio-last. And the white from the stamp kit! ETA: So sorry for the bad cleanup/cuticles! I was racing to get this done &amp; photographed before I picked up the kids from school. Yikes!


----------



## Lolo22

Finished my metallic entry: Essie Tart Deco, Julep Sienna, Julep Paris and a Swarovski crystal.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 8: Rainbow nails Rainbow Rhinestones


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black &amp; white




Zoya Raven base &amp; Essence silver and white tip painters.
Very cool!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uptown Girl looks great on you. So pretty! Cute stripes!
Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Metallic themed mani:

OPI still into pink for the matte background, Bondi Fool's and Sally Hanso Instadri Silver sweep for the metals, Used SH Black Out to outling and used it with a fan brush to roughen up the gears and sheet metal, silver studs for rivets




Awesome idea!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have fallen waaaay behind. I cheated a bit for my Violet Mani and added on to my blue one...*





*Zoya Song, ILNP My Little Glacier, ILNP Birefringence*

*And here's my black &amp; white:*





*Black: Colors by Llarowe Black Gold, Texas Tea*

*White: Wet 'n Wild French White Creme*

Love 'em both!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  * Did you freehand this? Reminds me of a white tiger! RAAWR!*
Yes, with a small brush.  It was a bit more time consuming than I anticipated.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH MY! Everyone's manis look fantastic! So much incredible stamping, glow in the dark nails, metallics are looking phenomenal! I'm with Trix though, I'd love to comment on everyone's but it would be incredibly long...needless to say, I am LOVING them all!

So I think I'm just going to continue to be the white rabbit yelling "I'm late, I'm late!" with all of my manis LOL






Here is my *BLACK* &amp; *WHITE*!





I want to call this my Phantom of the Opera mani! LOL and huzzah for my 2nd stamping experience! Silly me, I forgot I had my special Konad top coat and I forgot to use it, and instead used Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat (because I am currently reviewing it) and I smudged a few nails....oopsie! Teehee!

For this mani I used a white polish and konad's special black polish, along with two plates from bundle monster, one for the chandelier and one for the swirls. I used a tiny dotting tool for the chain for the chandelier and I placed a teardrop rhinestone on the bottom of it, and small dot rhinestones on the end of each swirl on the other nails! Here are the polishes and plates I used:





Nails Inc. Caviar Top Coat, Konad Black polish and Nailgirls in White#1





Bundle Monster plate #BM08





Bundle Monster plate #BM21
Also, I had to perform emergency surgery on my pinky nail! LOL I ripped it from the center of the bottom of the tip all through the white, straight up to the edge of the pink! I had to patch that baby right up! My first time applying a tea bag patch, but it worked amazingly. Can't tell at all





Absolutely GORGEOUS!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rainbow Mani - Color Club Mamba, Zoya Coraline, Color Club Tweet Me, Bondix Teal Magnolia, Zoya Phoebe, OPI Black Spotted




Such a cool effect....makes me want to look into OPI Spotted...

Thank you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Julep Fina





Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora by OPI Paisley Attention to Me, Bondi Brick Road, Bondi Tavern on the, Bondi NYPD, Sephora by OPI Seriously, it's a Naan-Issue
Love both of these so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 8: Rainbow nails

Rainbow Rhinestones





Perfect!


----------



## bonita22

I finally got around to my metallic mani



I used Bondi City Slicker &amp; Debra Lippmann Happy Birthday.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rainbow! I tried doing white nails and stamping the pattern in rainbow colors, but failed miserably. This is my second try with colors on the nail, using white to stamp!





Colors are: Nailtini's Bloody Mary, Ulta's Eye Popping Poppy, Color Club's Wild Cactus, Sally Hansen's Blue Me Away, and Cover Girl in Vio-last. And the white from the stamp kit!

ETA: So sorry for the bad cleanup/cuticles! I was racing to get this done &amp; photographed before I picked up the kids from school. Yikes!

I'm glad you have a successful experiment, Leigh. Sorry the first one didn't work out! This one is really sweet; and I like your selective take on the rainbow too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finished my metallic entry: Essie Tart Deco, Julep Sienna, Julep Paris and a Swarovski crystal.




I think it was very smart to decide to show restraint with the metallic feature. This looks really great and is fantastically wearable. I think I went a bit too metallic...

Is the nude coral base colour the Essie? It is a fantastic colour and I want something just like it! It looks so very flattering and chic. Wow!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 8: Rainbow nails

Rainbow Rhinestones





I love the rhinestone feature and that all of them fit so beautifully on your perfect rainbow stripes. What a fun mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got around to my metallic mani





I used Bondi City Slicker &amp; Debra Lippmann Happy Birthday.

It looks cute on you with Happy Birthday! I am starting to be convinced I have a different bottle of City Slicker than some people because it looks so much darker! How many coats did you apply to get it to glow and shimmer on you like that?


----------



## bonita22

> It looks cute on you with Happy Birthday! I am starting to be convinced I have a different bottle of City Slicker than some people because it looks so much darker! How many coats did you apply to get it to glow and shimmer on you like that?


 Thanks! I did two coats of City Slicker. I used Sally Hansen InstaDry top coat &amp; then I added Happy Birthday.


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #8 - METALLIC*

OK, so Cookie has the hare, so I'll have the 









. I will catch up... eventually?




 

I started with a base of gold Bondi Fool's. It just really doesn't suit me as a main colour, though it has been great for nail art touches when other colours are in play. Then I added a layer of Bondi City Slicker, taping off part of the nail (sorry this is pre-cleanup, just for interest).





I decided it needed something, and I really wanted a really sparkly silver glitter, but don't have one; so I used Sally Hansen White On for a line topped with Nubar Holographic Glitter to get something close-ish. This one will not be lasting long. I've got a few still to do; and more, I feel this design is old-fashioned, or maybe more aptly, not fresh, chic, edgy, or contemporary, especially with the metallic gold and gunmetal colour selection. The fun thing with wearing only a thin topcoat on this is that these have a 3D ridge to touch across the middle of each nail. Good for a fidgety time.



I used both Bondi I'm Vers (I DID use it to sandwich the whole mani, base to top! Tee, hee!) and Nubar Diamont (for the pre-tape part, after I first forgot, and messed up a couple nails by pulling day-dry polish off them with the tape).




The glitter shows better irl, but the effect would have been better with a silver glitter polish. Maybe it was better pre-stripe, but I had to try it.


----------



## bonita22

> *Mani #8 - **METALLIC* OK, so Cookie has the hare, so I'll have theÂ  :turtle: :turtle: :turtle: . I will catch up... eventually? :smilehappyyes: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Process and polishes
> 
> 
> 
> I started with a base of gold Bondi Fool's. It just really doesn't suit me as a main colour, though it has been great for nail art touches when other colours are in play. Then I added a layer of Bondi City Slicker, taping off part of the nail (sorry this is pre-cleanup, just for interest).
> 
> I decided it needed something, and I really wanted a really sparkly silver glitter, but don't have one; so I used Sally Hansen White On for a line topped with Nubar Holographic Glitter to get something close-ish. This one will not be lasting long. I've got a few still to do; and more, I feel this design is old-fashioned, or maybe more aptly, not fresh, chic, edgy, or contemporary, especially with the metallic gold and gunmetal colour selection. The fun thing with wearing only a thin topcoat on this is that these have a 3D ridge to touch across the middle of each nail. Good for a fidgety time.  I used both Bondi I'm Vers (I DID use it to sandwich the whole mani, base to top! Tee, hee!) and Nubar Diamont (for the pre-tape part, after I first forgot, and messed up a couple nails by pulling day-dry polish off them with the tape).





Spoiler: Process and polishes





 The glitter shows better irl, but the effect would have been better with a silver glitter polish. Maybe it was better pre-stripe, but I had to try it. That's really pretty!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #8 - METALLIC*

OK, so Cookie has the hare, so I'll have the 









. I will catch up... eventually?




 

I started with a base of gold Bondi Fool's. It just really doesn't suit me as a main colour, though it has been great for nail art touches when other colours are in play. Then I added a layer of Bondi City Slicker, taping off part of the nail (sorry this is pre-cleanup, just for interest).





I decided it needed something, and I really wanted a really sparkly silver glitter, but don't have one; so I used Sally Hansen White On for a line topped with Nubar Holographic Glitter to get something close-ish. This one will not be lasting long. I've got a few still to do; and more, I feel this design is old-fashioned, or maybe more aptly, not fresh, chic, edgy, or contemporary, especially with the metallic gold and gunmetal colour selection. The fun thing with wearing only a thin topcoat on this is that these have a 3D ridge to touch across the middle of each nail. Good for a fidgety time.



I used both Bondi I'm Vers (I DID use it to sandwich the whole mani, base to top! Tee, hee!) and Nubar Diamont (for the pre-tape part, after I first forgot, and messed up a couple nails by pulling day-dry polish off them with the tape).




The glitter shows better irl, but the effect would have been better with a silver glitter polish. Maybe it was better pre-stripe, but I had to try it.


I really like this!  It has a more classic vibe than new/edgy, but I like classic!  I can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finished my metallic entry: Essie Tart Deco, Julep Sienna, Julep Paris and a Swarovski crystal.




Lolo this is beautiful!  I really do like the metallic accent with the coral cream, it's a lovely "goodbye summer" mani!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got around to my metallic mani





I used Bondi City Slicker &amp; Debra Lippmann Happy Birthday.

Bonita, this is awesome!  I love the subtle base color with the flashy glitter!  Very pretty!


----------



## jesemiaud

> *Mani #8 - **METALLIC* OK, so Cookie has the hare, so I'll have theÂ  :turtle: :turtle: :turtle: . I will catch up... eventually? :smilehappyyes: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Process and polishes
> 
> 
> 
> I started with a base of gold Bondi Fool's. It just really doesn't suit me as a main colour, though it has been great for nail art touches when other colours are in play. Then I added a layer of Bondi City Slicker, taping off part of the nail (sorry this is pre-cleanup, just for interest).
> 
> I decided it needed something, and I really wanted a really sparkly silver glitter, but don't have one; so I used Sally Hansen White On for a line topped with Nubar Holographic Glitter to get something close-ish. This one will not be lasting long. I've got a few still to do; and more, I feel this design is old-fashioned, or maybe more aptly, not fresh, chic, edgy, or contemporary, especially with the metallic gold and gunmetal colour selection. The fun thing with wearing only a thin topcoat on this is that these have a 3D ridge to touch across the middle of each nail. Good for a fidgety time.  I used both Bondi I'm Vers (I DID use it to sandwich the whole mani, base to top! Tee, hee!) and Nubar Diamont (for the pre-tape part, after I first forgot, and messed up a couple nails by pulling day-dry polish off them with the tape).





Spoiler: Process and polishes





 The glitter shows better irl, but the effect would have been better with a silver glitter polish. Maybe it was better pre-stripe, but I had to try it. I like it better with the stripe, even though you had something more sparkly in mind. Very pretty!


----------



## msladyday

Oooh... I may have to use this design...and I like the stripe.  I just realized it's giving me a Steelers vibe, haha.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #8 - METALLIC*

OK, so Cookie has the hare, so I'll have the 









. I will catch up... eventually?




 

I started with a base of gold Bondi Fool's. It just really doesn't suit me as a main colour, though it has been great for nail art touches when other colours are in play. Then I added a layer of Bondi City Slicker, taping off part of the nail (sorry this is pre-cleanup, just for interest).





I decided it needed something, and I really wanted a really sparkly silver glitter, but don't have one; so I used Sally Hansen White On for a line topped with Nubar Holographic Glitter to get something close-ish. This one will not be lasting long. I've got a few still to do; and more, I feel this design is old-fashioned, or maybe more aptly, not fresh, chic, edgy, or contemporary, especially with the metallic gold and gunmetal colour selection. The fun thing with wearing only a thin topcoat on this is that these have a 3D ridge to touch across the middle of each nail. Good for a fidgety time.



I used both Bondi I'm Vers (I DID use it to sandwich the whole mani, base to top! Tee, hee!) and Nubar Diamont (for the pre-tape part, after I first forgot, and messed up a couple nails by pulling day-dry polish off them with the tape).




The glitter shows better irl, but the effect would have been better with a silver glitter polish. Maybe it was better pre-stripe, but I had to try it.


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got around to my metallic mani





I used Bondi City Slicker &amp; Debra Lippmann Happy Birthday.
I love this Bonita! I think Happy Birthday is such a fun glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it was very smart to decide to show restraint with the metallic feature. This looks really great and is fantastically wearable. I think I went a bit too metallic...

Is the nude coral base colour the Essie? It is a fantastic colour and I want something just like it! It looks so very flattering and chic. Wow!
Thanks! It's hard to balance glitter, sparkle and metallic but I try to remind myself that I'm usually wearing jewelry too so I better scale it back a notch LOL



  At first I had a whole ring of rhinestones along my cuticle and it was too much.  The coral is Essie Tart Deco.  It's one of my favorites and a perfect coral.  Not too bright, not too orange and almost a one-coater. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lolo this is beautiful!  I really do like the metallic accent with the coral cream, it's a lovely "goodbye summer" mani!
Thank you!  I think "Goodbye Summer" is a perfect description for it and exactly what I was going for


----------



## mhammill

I am really enjoying this challenge - I have learned so much from you all!!  I had to skip the rainbow because i could not come up with an idea that would work for business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe I'll do it over a long weekend later.

Here is my gradient.

Base:  Butter London,  Brown Sugar

Middle: Sally Hansen Insta Dri, Chop Chop Copper

Tip:  Cover Girl Glosstini, Scalding Emerald from their Catching Fire collection

So far, this I think is my favorite of the ones I"ve done.  Please excuse the dirty hot tub cover


----------



## mhammill

I really really like this.  I think it looks better with the stripe, personally.

Edited to add, this was to Monika1's stripey mani, forgot to quote


----------



## CheshireCookie

OOooooh my goodness, I FINALLY did my metallic mani! LOL Between rushing my kitty to the vet (she's ok now



), having to stay late at work, getting sick and staying up all night coughing, I am SO ready for this weekend to be quiet and drama-free! Haha! So I told my Hubby: "Now look here, I'm doing this metallic mani...if my phone rings, YOU answer it, if someone wants something, tell them I'm not here. If it's an emergency, tell them so is my mani...."





*MANI #8 - METALLIC*





and here's what I used and how I did it!...





From Left to Right:

Essie - Matte About You

Bondi New York - Top of the Rock

Bondi New York - City Slicker

Essie - No Place Like Chrome

CoverGirl - Perfect Penny

Sally Hansen Lustre Shine - Firefly

I used two coats of Top of the Rock, then Essie's Matte About You to mattify it. Then I used striping tape, varying the spacing (1, 2 or 3) and the additional four colors for the stripes! No top coat because I wanted the Top of the Rock to remain matte and the stripes to be shiny!
I've already taken it off lol and am figuring out what I want to do with rainbow!


----------



## Parasoul

Shame on you for taking off something so stunning CC. Seriously that looked awesome! Excellent job.


----------



## OiiO

Very nice, Cookie! I like the contrast of matte base and metallic stripes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And that SH Firefly is to die for!


----------



## acostakk

> I am really enjoying this challenge - I have learned so much from you all!!Â  I had to skip the rainbow because i could not come up with an idea that would work for business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Maybe I'll do it over a long weekend later. Here is my gradient. Base:Â  Butter London,Â  Brown Sugar Middle: Sally Hansen Insta Dri, Chop Chop Copper Tip:Â  Cover Girl Glosstini, Scalding Emerald from their Catching Fire collection So far, this I think is my favorite of the ones I"ve done.Â  Please excuse the dirty hot tub cover


 I love this!


----------



## acostakk

> OOooooh my goodness, I FINALLY did my metallic mani! LOL Between rushing my kitty to the vet (she's ok now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), having to stay late at work, getting sick and staying up all night coughing, I am SO ready for this weekend to be quiet and drama-free! Haha! So I told my Hubby: "Now look here, I'm doing this metallic mani...if my phone rings, YOU answer it, if someone wants something, tell them I'm not here. If it's an emergency, tell them so is my mani...."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*MANI #8 - **METALLIC*
> 
> and here's what I used and how I did it!...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Polishes I used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Left to Right: Essie - Matte About You Bondi New York - Top of the Rock Bondi New York - City Slicker Essie - No Place Like Chrome CoverGirl - Perfect Penny Sally Hansen Lustre Shine - Firefly I used two coats of Top of the Rock, then Essie's Matte About You to mattify it. Then I used striping tape, varying the spacing (1, 2 or 3) and the additional four colors for the stripes! No top coat because I wanted the Top of the Rock to remain matte and the stripes to be shiny!





Spoiler: Polishes I used!



I've already taken it off lol and am figuring out what I want to do with rainbow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So pretty. I'd be sad to take it off so soon


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OOooooh my goodness, I FINALLY did my metallic mani! LOL Between rushing my kitty to the vet (she's ok now




), having to stay late at work, getting sick and staying up all night coughing, I am SO ready for this weekend to be quiet and drama-free! Haha! So I told my Hubby: "Now look here, I'm doing this metallic mani...if my phone rings, YOU answer it, if someone wants something, tell them I'm not here. If it's an emergency, tell them so is my mani...."





*MANI #8 - METALLIC*






and here's what I used and how I did it!... 





From Left to Right:
Essie - Matte About You
Bondi New York - Top of the Rock
Bondi New York - City Slicker
Essie - No Place Like Chrome
CoverGirl - Perfect Penny
Sally Hansen Lustre Shine - Firefly

I used two coats of Top of the Rock, then Essie's Matte About You to mattify it. Then I used striping tape, varying the spacing (1, 2 or 3) and the additional four colors for the stripes! No top coat because I wanted the Top of the Rock to remain matte and the stripes to be shiny!
I've already taken it off lol and am figuring out what I want to do with rainbow!



So pretty. I'd be sad to take it off so soon 
So beautiful!  I love it!  I need to move on and do gradient, but my rainbow nails are so awesome that I just can't!  I don't know how you removed something so pretty already!


----------



## JC327

Loving all the manis on here! I have lots of catching up to do too. I am still wearing my black and white lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I just wanted to thank everyone who has been a part of this marathon, and congratulate you all on a job well done as the first month of the challenge comes to a close! I have been having such a good time with this, and I'm so glad you are all here participating with us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To mark the end of the first leg of the journey, I've compiled a collage of my manicures for the first 9 challenges. 1 month down, 2 months to go!Â 



​

Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow.
​


----------



## nikkimouse

Mani 9: rainbow



The polishes I used



The hardest thing about this one was getting a good picture of both hands. Lol


----------



## Monika1

Quotes: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
That's really pretty!
Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I really like this!  It has a more classic vibe than new/edgy, but I like classic!  I can't wait to see what you do next!
Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I like it better with the stripe, even though you had something more sparkly in mind. Very pretty!
Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Oooh... I may have to use this design...and I like the stripe.  I just realized it's giving me a Steelers vibe, haha.
Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I really really like this.  I think it looks better with the stripe, personally.

Thank-you so much, everyone! I am so impressed with what everyone comes up with here. It's been really a lot of fun to do this 'marathon'. And we're almost one third done! I have really learned so much by doing it and seeing all of the ideas and fantastic execution. It's nice that we all have different ideas and tastes, and with your support, even a personal 'flop' doesn't end up being quite as discouraging.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 9: rainbow



The polishes I used



The hardest thing about this one was getting a good picture of both hands. Lol

Nice! What is your blue Zoya? And did you use Strawberry Fields as your orange? It actually works in this context! I totally understand the challenge of getting both hands. I like to do it especially when I did slightly different things on each, but it is really hard to photograph with one hand, let alone using the left when the camera is built to use with the right!


----------



## chrysalis101

Matalic Mani. IDK what it was about this mani, but it wasn't working for me at all. I think it just looked too juvenile or something. I didn't even bother cleaning it up, it was on for less than 12 hours. I tried putting the gems on it to help...it didn't. It's gone now. But here's what I used. Revlon Copper Penny, Revlon Metallic and Wen'nWild Caribbean Frost.





Rainbow Mani. This one I like a lot better And I considered doing the dots on all nails, but it takes so long to just do one on each nail. But I think this one will stay for a while. I used: Revelon Metallic (which my hubby hates, IDK why), CG Sassy Strawberry 523, Spoiled Jail Bait, SH Insta-dry 10 Lightening, SH Hard as Nails 620 Limestone, Spoiled Your Fly is Down (which lost it's sticker, but I loved the name so much I remembered it), and SH Insta-dry Berry Fast.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really enjoying this challenge - I have learned so much from you all!!  I had to skip the rainbow because i could not come up with an idea that would work for business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe I'll do it over a long weekend later.

Here is my gradient.

Base:  Butter London,  Brown Sugar

Middle: Sally Hansen Insta Dri, Chop Chop Copper

Tip:  Cover Girl Glosstini, Scalding Emerald from their Catching Fire collection

So far, this I think is my favorite of the ones I"ve done.  Please excuse the dirty hot tub cover









That looks beautiful! It could be 'metallic' just as easily as gradient due to the appearance of the copper, gold, and silver colours; and it could also do double-duty for glitter. I really like the look of Brown Sugar; I thought it would look darker, but it has a lovely coppery look. It demonstrates the impact of context, I guess.


----------



## nikkimouse

> Mani 9: rainbow
> 
> The polishes I used
> 
> The hardest thing about this one was getting a good picture of both hands. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What is your blue Zoya? And did you use Strawberry Fields as your orange? It actually works in this context! I totally understand the challenge of getting both hands. I like to do it especially when I did slightly different things on each, but it is really hard to photograph with one hand, let alone using the left when the camera is built to use with the right!
Click to expand...

 for the blue I used zoya phoebe and yes I used strawberry fields for the orange I don't have an orange but it seemed to work when I laid out the bottles so I went with it. I think using such a bright red ans yrllow helped pull out the mutef orangeness og the strawberry fields.  and yes. I use my phone for all my pictures I downloaded a collage app just to put the pictures together.


----------



## CheshireCookie

I'm so sorry I've been neglecting ya'll! I had a splitting headache yesterday and kept trying to concentrate but I swear, my attention span was spazzy! LOL All the nail art looks fantastic!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #8 - METALLIC*

OK, so Cookie has the hare, so I'll have the 









. I will catch up... eventually?




 

I started with a base of gold Bondi Fool's. It just really doesn't suit me as a main colour, though it has been great for nail art touches when other colours are in play. Then I added a layer of Bondi City Slicker, taping off part of the nail (sorry this is pre-cleanup, just for interest).





I decided it needed something, and I really wanted a really sparkly silver glitter, but don't have one; so I used Sally Hansen White On for a line topped with Nubar Holographic Glitter to get something close-ish. This one will not be lasting long. I've got a few still to do; and more, I feel this design is old-fashioned, or maybe more aptly, not fresh, chic, edgy, or contemporary, especially with the metallic gold and gunmetal colour selection. The fun thing with wearing only a thin topcoat on this is that these have a 3D ridge to touch across the middle of each nail. Good for a fidgety time.



I used both Bondi I'm Vers (I DID use it to sandwich the whole mani, base to top! Tee, hee!) and Nubar Diamont (for the pre-tape part, after I first forgot, and messed up a couple nails by pulling day-dry polish off them with the tape).




The glitter shows better irl, but the effect would have been better with a silver glitter polish. Maybe it was better pre-stripe, but I had to try it.

OOooo, Monika, LOVE the contrast! I actually love them both! I think the striped one looks like a fancy flag



LOL a Bondi flag!

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really enjoying this challenge - I have learned so much from you all!!  I had to skip the rainbow because i could not come up with an idea that would work for business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe I'll do it over a long weekend later.

Here is my gradient.

Base:  Butter London,  Brown Sugar

Middle: Sally Hansen Insta Dri, Chop Chop Copper

Tip:  Cover Girl Glosstini, Scalding Emerald from their Catching Fire collection

So far, this I think is my favorite of the ones I"ve done.  Please excuse the dirty hot tub cover








OH my, how divine! That Brown Sugar is calling my name! WHY is it not in my stash yet?! Beautiful gradiant





Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shame on you for taking off something so stunning CC. Seriously that looked awesome! Excellent job.
Hahaha, I sawry



and thank you very much!

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very nice, Cookie! I like the contrast of matte base and metallic stripes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And that SH Firefly is to die for!
Thanks Anastasia! UGH, I know, Firefly is one of those that look pretty in the bottle but once you put it on your nail, it's like WOOOOOOOW ::STARE::

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So pretty. I'd be sad to take it off so soon
I shed a little mani tear on the inside! Hahaha! I knew that was one of the reasons I'd have a hard time doing the 31 Day Nail Challenge, taking them off is SO hard after just a few hours of wear!

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So beautiful!  I love it!  I need to move on and do gradient, but my rainbow nails are so awesome that I just can't!  I don't know how you removed something so pretty already!
LOL! I seriously didn't look while I did it! I just watched tv and kept sticking my fingers in the sponge jar! When I finally looked down, all of it was gone



Can't wait to see your gradiant!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just wanted to thank everyone who has been a part of this marathon, and congratulate you all on a job well done as the first month of the challenge comes to a close! I have been having such a good time with this, and I'm so glad you are all here participating with us





To mark the end of the first leg of the journey, I've compiled a collage of my manicures for the first 9 challenges. 1 month down, 2 months to go!  

​ Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow.​ OH how CUTE! I love the collage idea! Now I just need to get to finishing my rainbow so I can do one as well! LOL Or you can do it for me



cause your collage making skills ROCK!





Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 9: rainbow



The polishes I used



The hardest thing about this one was getting a good picture of both hands. Lol
Perfect rainbow! How gorgeous! and what a fab selection of polishes, love the variety 



  Hahaha, I think it's so funny to recognize the "sub" polishes because I have them too! LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Matalic Mani. IDK what it was about this mani, but it wasn't working for me at all. I think it just looked too juvenile or something. I didn't even bother cleaning it up, it was on for less than 12 hours. I tried putting the gems on it to help...it didn't. It's gone now. But here's what I used. Revlon Copper Penny, Revlon Metallic and Wen'nWild Caribbean Frost.





Rainbow Mani. This one I like a lot better And I considered doing the dots on all nails, but it takes so long to just do one on each nail. But I think this one will stay for a while. I used: Revelon Metallic (which my hubby hates, IDK why), CG Sassy Strawberry 523, Spoiled Jail Bait, SH Insta-dry 10 Lightening, SH Hard as Nails 620 Limestone, Spoiled Your Fly is Down (which lost it's sticker, but I loved the name so much I remembered it), and SH Insta-dry Berry Fast. 





I don't think it looks that juvenile, I think the flowers are adorable! The rainbows mani is absolutely darling too. Wonderful color selection for the dots!


----------



## jesemiaud

Ok, y'all...I'm really struggling with this gradient. This has been the toughest one yet for me. Not a nail artist for sure. This is my first attempt (Bondi Horny Mistress, Bondi Strawberry Fields &amp; Sephora by OPI White Hot, topped with Nails Inc Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat)





I really wasn't a fan, so I tried something different (Deborah Lippman Ray of Light &amp; Mermaid Eyes, Butter London Scuppered). While I like the way this one looks, I cannot for the life of me get all the glitter cleaned up off of my fingers. I used a sponge to put it on my nails and now I'm wondering if there is a better way.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, y'all...I'm really struggling with this gradient. This has been the toughest one yet for me. Not a nail artist for sure. This is my first attempt (Bondi Horny Mistress, Bondi Strawberry Fields &amp; Sephora by OPI White Hot, topped with Nails Inc Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat)





I really wasn't a fan, so I tried something different (Deborah Lippman Ray of Light &amp; Mermaid Eyes, Butter London Scuppered). While I like the way this one looks, I cannot for the life of me get all the glitter cleaned up off of my fingers. I used a sponge to put it on my nails and now I'm wondering if there is a better way. 





I think they look lovely!  I love the effect of the blue &amp; gold one.  It's not a classic gradient, but it looks like a beautiful beach!  One of the best tips I saw while watching YouTube tutorials today was to paint your nails with 2 coats of either the lightest shade you're using OR white before you start sponging, this gives you a base to work off of so your natural nail color doesn't show through.  Then both ladies I watched used a Q-tip to clean the bigger areas around the nail, and a small brush dipped in pure acetone to clean the close edges.  Not sure how well that would work with glitter (I only watched tutorials with cream shades), but it might help?  

Again, I LOVE both of the manis you've posted!  Just wanted to share some "newbie" tips, because I'll be trying a gradient for the first time tonight after my kids are in bed!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 10: Gradient ​  ​ This is a gradient of two holographic polishes. Literary Lacquers Laters baby (grey), and Hits Ares (red)​ 


​


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just wanted to thank everyone who has been a part of this marathon, and congratulate you all on a job well done as the first month of the challenge comes to a close! I have been having such a good time with this, and I'm so glad you are all here participating with us





To mark the end of the first leg of the journey, I've compiled a collage of my manicures for the first 9 challenges. 1 month down, 2 months to go!  

​ Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow.​ OH how CUTE! I love the collage idea! Now I just need to get to finishing my rainbow so I can do one as well! LOL Or you can do it for me



cause your collage making skills ROCK!





Thanks Cookie 



 I'd be happy to collage your pics any time!


----------



## OiiO

I think the last manicure I posted here was my blue one, here are some more up to Gradient.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 10: Gradient ​  ​ This is a gradient of two holographic polishes. Literary Lacquers Laters baby (grey), and Hits Ares (red)​ 


​ 
This looks amazing, it's like a mix of holographic parrots and watermelons... I know it makes no sense, but to me it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I really wasn't a fan, so I tried something different (Deborah Lippman Ray of Light &amp; Mermaid Eyes, Butter London Scuppered). While I like the way this one looks, I cannot for the life of me get all the glitter cleaned up off of my fingers. I used a sponge to put it on my nails and now I'm wondering if there is a better way. 




That is a fantastic color combo, in fact I'm actually trying to add similar accents to my apartment - silvers, coppers and blues!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22

Here's my rainbow mani:




I was originally going to try to do a gradient with this mani but my 11 year old sister insisted on doing polka dots. I painted the base colors and she did the polka dots. I hope her helping me is not considered cheating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

Mani 10:  Gradient   





Another first for me! Again I am loving pushing my nail boundaries!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Mani 10:Â  GradientÂ Â Â
> 
> Another first for me! Again I am loving pushing my nail boundaries!!


Well keep pushing those boundaries!! These turned out awesome. It makes me want to take a crack at it. :&gt;


----------



## JC327

Sorry in advance for the super long post  I am loving everyones nails!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mani 10:  Gradient  





Another first for me! Again I am loving pushing my nail boundaries!!
Love the colors!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my rainbow mani:




I was originally going to try to do a gradient with this mani but my 11 year old sister insisted on doing polka dots. I painted the base colors and she did the polka dots. I hope her helping me is not considered cheating




So pretty I love the dots!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 10: Gradient​  ​ This is a gradient of two holographic polishes. Literary Lacquers Laters baby (grey), and Hits Ares (red)​ 


​ I always love your nails!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, y'all...I'm really struggling with this gradient. This has been the toughest one yet for me. Not a nail artist for sure. This is my first attempt (Bondi Horny Mistress, Bondi Strawberry Fields &amp; Sephora by OPI White Hot, topped with Nails Inc Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat)





I really wasn't a fan, so I tried something different (Deborah Lippman Ray of Light &amp; Mermaid Eyes, Butter London Scuppered). While I like the way this one looks, I cannot for the life of me get all the glitter cleaned up off of my fingers. I used a sponge to put it on my nails and now I'm wondering if there is a better way.





Im loving the color combos you picked.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Matalic Mani. IDK what it was about this mani, but it wasn't working for me at all. I think it just looked too juvenile or something. I didn't even bother cleaning it up, it was on for less than 12 hours. I tried putting the gems on it to help...it didn't. It's gone now. But here's what I used. Revlon Copper Penny, Revlon Metallic and Wen'nWild Caribbean Frost.





Rainbow Mani. This one I like a lot better And I considered doing the dots on all nails, but it takes so long to just do one on each nail. But I think this one will stay for a while. I used: Revelon Metallic (which my hubby hates, IDK why), CG Sassy Strawberry 523, Spoiled Jail Bait, SH Insta-dry 10 Lightening, SH Hard as Nails 620 Limestone, Spoiled Your Fly is Down (which lost it's sticker, but I loved the name so much I remembered it), and SH Insta-dry Berry Fast.




Love the rainbow mani!

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mani 9: rainbow



The polishes I used



The hardest thing about this one was getting a good picture of both hands. Lol
So cute!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just wanted to thank everyone who has been a part of this marathon, and congratulate you all on a job well done as the first month of the challenge comes to a close! I have been having such a good time with this, and I'm so glad you are all here participating with us





To mark the end of the first leg of the journey, I've compiled a collage of my manicures for the first 9 challenges. 1 month down, 2 months to go! 

​ Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow.​ Love the collage!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the last manicure I posted here was my blue one, here are some more up to Gradient.





















These are all great!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Newbie Gradient! I'm so glad I watched a few tutorials first. I like it, but I still have a lot to learn!






Polishes used: Essie's First Timer (ha!), Bondi's Teal Magnolia, and Color Club's Wild Cactus. My thoughts: 1) this is messy! But SO fun! 2) how do you get the color all the way into the corners? I need to practice this! 3) I need a small brush for cleanup. Q-tips just aren't workin anymore!


----------



## JC327

> Newbie Gradient! I'm so glad I watched a few tutorials first. I like it, but I still have a lot to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishes used: Essie's First Timer (ha!), Bondi's Teal Magnolia, and Color Club's Wild Cactus. My thoughts: 1) this is messy! But SO fun! 2) how do you get the color all the way into the corners? I need to practice this! 3) I need a small brush for cleanup. Q-tips just aren't workin anymore!


 I think it looks great, I definitely have to watch some videos for when I do mine.


----------



## JC327

Here is my metallic:






I used two magnetic polishes for this Essie snake,rattle &amp; roll and Pure Ice High Voltage. I used a Kiss stripping polish for the line. I was thinking about doing my rainbow right after since I have a lot of catching up to do but I might just be a tad attached to this one.


----------



## mama2358

Here is my gradient, and what a messy pain that was! Of course I had to keep bumping stuff and doing it over, too. It looks pretty though, so totally worth it! All Bondi: Fuschia-istic, Chasing the Sun, and Brick Road.


----------



## Parasoul

> Here is my gradient, and what a messy pain that was! Of course I had to keep bumping stuff and doing it over, too. It looks pretty though, so totally worth it! All Bondi: Fuschia-istic, Chasing the Sun, and Brick Road.


These look sweet! It really makes me want to own more colors so that I can mimic some of the things you guys do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want a mango or a raspberry lemonade now.


----------



## chrysalis101

I know there's a lot of Bondi fan girls on here. I have a question. Is it really worth more than $10 a bottle for it? I've never tried any of them. I tend to not spend more than $5/bottle and that's even for brands like China Glaze. But I'd be willing to spend more if I really thought it would be worth it.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know there's a lot of Bondi fan girls on here. I have a question. Is it really worth more than $10 a bottle for it? I've never tried any of them. I tend to not spend more than $5/bottle and that's even for brands like China Glaze. But I'd be willing to spend more if I really thought it would be worth it.

I positively adore them, and would definitely say they're worth it. They glide on super smooth, all but a couple even themselves out during application without you needing to even it out yourself with your brushwork and they last so many days with no chipping or heavy wear. Mine even dry ridiculously fast compared to other brands.



Let me know if there's any color you're curious about and I can show you swatches!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know there's a lot of Bondi fan girls on here. I have a question. Is it really worth more than $10 a bottle for it? I've never tried any of them. I tend to not spend more than $5/bottle and that's even for brands like China Glaze. But I'd be willing to spend more if I really thought it would be worth it.

I'm the same way, but i do feel bondi is worth it, if you get a sub you get 3 for $20 plus a beauty gift, when you place an order they send you coupons, but being a cheap polish girl i have to say they are worth the extra few dollars...the colors are vivid and true, and the amount of time they last is ridiculous! i normally chip polish within hours, I'm very rough on my nails and i work with my hands...bondi typically lasts 5 days with no chips and i have to change from boredom (i don't like keeping my nails the same so long,lol) i would recommend getting a single box before you buy polishes individually, just because of the discount and being able to try out several to see if you like it. you can sign up month to month and then cancel if you don't like it.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they look lovely!  I love the effect of the blue &amp; gold one.  It's not a classic gradient, but it looks like a beautiful beach!  One of the best tips I saw while watching YouTube tutorials today was to paint your nails with 2 coats of either the lightest shade you're using OR white before you start sponging, this gives you a base to work off of so your natural nail color doesn't show through.  Then both ladies I watched used a Q-tip to clean the bigger areas around the nail, and a small brush dipped in pure acetone to clean the close edges.  Not sure how well that would work with glitter (I only watched tutorials with cream shades), but it might help?  
Again, I LOVE both of the manis you've posted!  Just wanted to share some "newbie" tips, because I'll be trying a gradient for the first time tonight after my kids are in bed!  Wish me luck!


Thanks, Leigh! If I'm brave enough to try another gradient, I'll give this a try.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 10: Gradient ​  ​ This is a gradient of two holographic polishes. Literary Lacquers Laters baby (grey), and Hits Ares (red)​ 


​ Wow! Beautiful...teach me your ways!


----------



## mama2358

> I know there's a lot of Bondi fan girls on here. I have a question. Is it really worth more than $10 a bottle for it? I've never tried any of them. I tend to not spend more than $5/bottle and that's even for brands like China Glaze. But I'd be willing to spend more if I really thought it would be worth it.


 I agree with the other ladies here. Some of them I've only needed to apply one coat even! I usually redo my nails every 3 days or so, but I've never had more than minor tip wear, no chipping, and I clean offices, so my hands have cleaner on them all the time, plus I do farm chores every day, so my nails are definitely tested! I've been a subscriber to the box since the first month, so I've gotten mine that way and with coupon codes, so I've never paid full price. The colors are unique and the formula is great. I highly recommend Bondi.


----------



## mhammill

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my gradient, and what a messy pain that was! Of course I had to keep bumping stuff and doing it over, too. It looks pretty though, so totally worth it! All Bondi: Fuschia-istic, Chasing the Sun, and Brick Road.





OMG that looks like a tequila sunrise...  is it too early for a cocktail?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mhammill

Here's my submission for dots...  This is the first time I've tried to freehand anything, you can see I started on my thumb and worked my way to the pinkie and obviously I got better towards the end, lol.  I think this is cute cute cute...  I saw a ladybug on my tomato plants this morning and got inspired!


----------



## Parasoul

> Here's my submission for dots...Â  This is the first time I've tried to freehand anything, you can seeÂ I started on my thumb and worked my way to the pinkie and obviously I got better towards the end, lol.Â  I think this is cute cute cute...Â  I saw a ladybug on my tomato plants this morning and got inspired!


That is way cute. Excellent job on your first freehand. Is this is your first I can't wait to see you get comfortable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358

> Here's my submission for dots...Â  This is the first time I've tried to freehand anything, you can seeÂ I started on my thumb and worked my way to the pinkie and obviously I got better towards the end, lol.Â  I think this is cute cute cute...Â  I saw a ladybug on my tomato plants this morning and got inspired!


 I love it! I may have to try this one sometime. Great job!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my gradient, and what a messy pain that was! Of course I had to keep bumping stuff and doing it over, too. It looks pretty though, so totally worth it! All Bondi: Fuschia-istic, Chasing the Sun, and Brick Road.





The colors are so vivid! love it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my submission for dots...  This is the first time I've tried to freehand anything, you can see I started on my thumb and worked my way to the pinkie and obviously I got better towards the end, lol.  I think this is cute cute cute...  I saw a ladybug on my tomato plants this morning and got inspired!





That's adorable!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 11: polka dots Sinful shine My krypronite (green) + Royal flush (pink)




The half and half is freehand, large dotting tool for the dots.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 11: polka dots

Sinful shine My krypronite (green) + Royal flush (pink)





The half and half is freehand, large dotting tool for the dots.

I LOVE THIS!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 11: polka dots

Sinful shine My krypronite (green) + Royal flush (pink)





The half and half is freehand, large dotting tool for the dots.
This looks awesome, I so want you to do my nails!


----------



## nikkimouse

Mani 10: polka dots



All I could think of was dice. But I already picked out my colors. So I did pink and blue sparkly dice. Zoya pixie dust in Miranda and Liberty.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 11: polka dots

Sinful shine My krypronite (green) + Royal flush (pink)

The half and half is freehand, large dotting tool for the dots.

I LOVE THIS!! 



Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 11: polka dots

Sinful shine My krypronite (green) + Royal flush (pink)

The half and half is freehand, large dotting tool for the dots.
This looks awesome, I so want you to do my nails!

Thanks!


----------



## bonita22

> Manicure 11: polka dots Sinful shine My krypronite (green) + Royal flush (pink)
> 
> 
> 
> The half and half is freehand, large dotting tool for the dots.


 How cute! You have some great nail art skills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22

> Mani 10: polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> All I could think of was dice. But I already picked out my colors. So I did pink and blue sparkly dice. Zoya pixie dust in Miranda and Liberty.


 Great job! I love the pink &amp; blue combination.


----------



## bonita22

> Here's my submission for dots...Â  This is the first time I've tried to freehand anything, you can seeÂ I started on my thumb and worked my way to the pinkie and obviously I got better towards the end, lol.Â  I think this is cute cute cute...Â  I saw a ladybug on my tomato plants this morning and got inspired!


 I love this! I would have never thought of doing lady bugs.


----------



## bonita22

> Here is my gradient, and what a messy pain that was! Of course I had to keep bumping stuff and doing it over, too. It looks pretty though, so totally worth it! All Bondi: Fuschia-istic, Chasing the Sun, and Brick Road.


 Very pretty!


----------



## jesemiaud

It took my four tries to get a polka dot manicure that I could live with, lol. Unfortunately, now I have to take it off because I just received a call for an interview this afternoon. Nothing screams, "Take me seriously, I'm a professional!" like polka dots. 





Julep Amy, Angela, &amp; Rose


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOooo, Monika, LOVE the contrast! I actually love them both! I think the striped one looks like a fancy flag



LOL a Bondi flag

LOL! I seriously didn't look while I did it! I just watched tv and kept sticking my fingers in the sponge jar! When I finally looked down, all of it was gone



Can't wait to see your gradiant!
I can't believe I'm now  three  days  behind  on this thread!  Wow there are a lot of beautiful developments!

Cookie - thank-you! I see what you mean about a flag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I want to hear about this sponge jar - what are you doing to take off nail polish?


----------



## Monika1

Awesome metallics, rainbows, and gradients, folks!  I'm looking forward to a mighty catch-up and my gradient as the next 'to-do', and there are so many amazing colour combinations to admire here. I don't know what I'll choose to try yet.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 


Congrats on the experiments! They're both really pretty. My fave is the 'less typical' second one, because those blues are awesome on that backdrop. I think it is more successful, actually, than it could have been as a traditional gradient.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

​ I see what Anastasia means by parrot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get it! I imagine this was absolutely awesome irl with the sun and light shining on it. I would love to see something like that, but it means I would need some holos!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Having a sister to share in the fun is not cheating in my mind. What a unique play on rainbow, with a more pastel version of the palette.

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


I agree, it's so awesome that this marathon gets us to try new things. This combination looks beautiful.

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay for another first! I think of them all, these are my favourite colours. I love blue! I can have a favourite, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In terms of getting in the corners, from my little experience, I know that once you have that brush, you can pop a bit of polish on a piece of plastic packaging destined for recycling, pick it up with the brush, and fill in the bits you want to fix. Tiny brushes are really handy!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Jay, I had the same problem with my black and white. I couldn't take it off. So now I'm behind. This is cool - I would be happy looking a silvery and blue goodness for a while. I feel like this one would be really pretty with a zig-zag (like a heartbeat graphic) running between the two colours. I don't know why I was thinking of that.

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Fantastic! Now that you did this colour combo, I'll be thinking of something else, but those Bondis go so fantastically together!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know there's a lot of Bondi fan girls on here. I have a question. Is it really worth more than $10 a bottle for it? I've never tried any of them. I tend to not spend more than $5/bottle and that's even for brands like China Glaze. But I'd be willing to spend more if I really thought it would be worth it.

I'm also super happy with their polishes for the sub box price especially. I am not one to buy anything in the range of typical Butter London pricing, but this is fantastic at $6.33, especially knowing that the profits primarily go to charity on top of it being a great polish. I imagine you've seen some of the recent drama taking place with Bondi - I don't think any of it would happen if people were not interested in the quality polishes on offer or spoiled (compared to other companies' craptastic communication and customer service) by the humanity and commitment of the staff there.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


I think you've done a great job for your first freehand, and they are adorable! I love how there are so many ways that people express the idea of ladybugs on nails - it's a great 'dot' submission.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I so enjoy the vibrant nature of this mani! The pink dots really look like they've been cut out from the teal with a hole-punch to let the pink shine through! The illusion effect is what makes this so amazing, I think.

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Zoya Pixie Dice - very cute! Miranda looks more 'soft' as a colour than I thought it was based on other swatches. How did you get it to look like that? I'm still dreaming of getting some Pixie dust or something like it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Congrats on getting the interview! How did it go? Did you apply something else for it? I really like that style of dot mani.. so pretty, but I agree, not very serious.


----------



## mama2358

Dots is probably the mani I've been looking forward to least. I'm not a huge fan of doing it, nor do I particularly like how mine turned out. You ladies have done some amazing ones though! My only dotting tool is tiny, so I used the handle end instead and did something from one of MissJenFabulous' tutorials. It looked much cuter on her.



Polishes used: Bondi Strawberry Fields, Limelight, Brick Road, and. Blue Skies; Icing Blowpop; and Sation Happy Wine-y People.


----------



## bonita22

Here's my gradient mani. I'm not too fond of it but I think it's not too bad for my first try. I used Sally Hansen Honeymoon Red, Ulta Violet Femme &amp; Sinful Colors Endless Blue.



Dots are my favorite, mostly because they are so easy to do. I used Marc Jacobs Nirvana &amp; Sephora by Opi Caught with my Khakis Down.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dots is probably the mani I've been looking forward to least. I'm not a huge fan of doing it, nor do I particularly like how mine turned out. You ladies have done some amazing ones though! My only dotting tool is tiny, so I used the handle end instead and did something from one of MissJenFabulous' tutorials. It looked much cuter on her.





Polishes used: Bondi Strawberry Fields, Limelight, Brick Road, and. Blue Skies; Icing Blowpop; and Sation Happy Wine-y People.

I think they turned out very pretty. They remind me of falling balloons...you know, at a big party and someone pulls a rip cord and all the balloons fall from the ceiling.

I've done this to myself a lot on this challenge. We're are our own worst critics. And we can sometimes loose sight of the fact that this challenge isn't to show off our skills to others; it's to push ourselves to try new things, hone skills that we've given up on, and gain inspiration from others.


----------



## mama2358

> I think they turned out very pretty. They remind me of falling balloons...you know, at a big party and someone pulls a rip cord and all the balloons fall from the ceiling. I've done this to myself a lot on this challenge. We're are our own worst critics. And we can sometimes loose sight of the fact that this challenge isn't to show off our skills to others;Â it's to push ourselves to try new things, hone skills that we've given up on,Â and gain inspiration from others.


 I never thought about that, it does look like balloons! You're definitely right about us being our own worst critics. I'm such a perfectionist and it's really irritating. I think I like them a little more this morning and looking at all of them at once looks kind of cool, as opposed to looking at one nail at a time. Thank you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dots is probably the mani I've been looking forward to least. I'm not a huge fan of doing it, nor do I particularly like how mine turned out. You ladies have done some amazing ones though! My only dotting tool is tiny, so I used the handle end instead and did something from one of MissJenFabulous' tutorials. It looked much cuter on her.





Polishes used: Bondi Strawberry Fields, Limelight, Brick Road, and. Blue Skies; Icing Blowpop; and Sation Happy Wine-y People.

I really love this!  The random pattern of the overlapping dots, the beautiful colors you used, and the 2 different base colors all work really well together!  Awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It took my four tries to get a polka dot manicure that I could live with, lol. Unfortunately, now I have to take it off because I just received a call for an interview this afternoon. Nothing screams, "Take me seriously, I'm a professional!" like polka dots. 






Julep Amy, Angela, &amp; Rose





I love this!  Too bad you had to take it off right away! I really hope the interview went well for you.  I'm sure you did awesome!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Here's my gradient mani. I'm not too fond of it but I think it's not too bad for my first try. I used Sally Hansen Honeymoon Red, Ulta Violet Femme &amp; Sinful Colors Endless Blue.




Dots are my favorite, mostly because they are so easy to do. I used Marc Jacobs Nirvana &amp; Sephora by Opi Caught with my Khakis Down.

Awesome gradient!  I love the color mix!  Also, very nice on the polka dots, I think it would look great with evening wear or even a suit!  Love it.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Congrats on getting the interview! How did it go? Did you apply something else for it? I really like that style of dot mani.. so pretty, but I agree, not very serious.

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love this!  Too bad you had to take it off right away! I really hope the interview went well for you.  I'm sure you did awesome!
Thanks for asking...it seemed like it went well. I guess we'll see. I actually used Julep Maya. Plenty neutral enough. The only thing I worry about with a new job is nail polish rules. I can pretty much do whatever I want at my current job, but I know other companies may not be so lax. Now that my collection of nail polish has grown, it would be a shame to not be able to use 95% of it during the week.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was really happy to see this. It is very cute and I see the balloon analogy for sure. I like the way there is a cluster of dots at the bottom with two "eXcaping" at the top! Tee,hee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I feel like I'm looking at Summer and then Fall here. The first reminds me of a dress I made for myself - it has a lot of black combined with those colours in it. That colour combination is wonderful! I like the idea of using the dots for a French mani!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they turned out very pretty. They remind me of falling balloons...you know, at a big party and someone pulls a rip cord and all the balloons fall from the ceiling.

I've done this to myself a lot on this challenge. We're are our own worst critics. And we can sometimes loose sight of the fact that this challenge isn't to show off our skills to others; it's to push ourselves to try new things, hone skills that we've given up on, and gain inspiration from others.
You are so right. I'm glad you mention this! When would I otherwise try orange and yellow nail polish and actually grow to like it? Admittedly, I didn't get all-the-way on the black nail polish with the B&amp;W challenge, but maybe next time! 



I feel also that the benefit of sharing our attempts and victories with others is that we can gain perspective on them. We're not the only beginners on this or that technique. Comments from other nail polish enthusiasts really help to encourage, and prevent us from giving up on those less-tried methods. And when some of us have, let's say, people who "less appreciate" our exploration, around us, it's nice to share the enjoyment of this interest with others who enjoy it. Thanks for being around, folks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I never thought about that, it does look like balloons! You're definitely right about us being our own worst critics. I'm such a perfectionist and it's really irritating. I think I like them a little more this morning and looking at all of them at once looks kind of cool, as opposed to looking at one nail at a time. Thank you!
I totally feel you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And after a few comments, I've also had the experience of completely changing my mind, from being disappointed about a mani, to being really proud and happy I'm wearing it. Perspective is such a funny thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOooooh my goodness, I FINALLY did my metallic mani! LOL Between rushing my kitty to the vet (she's ok now



), having to stay late at work, getting sick and staying up all night coughing, I am SO ready for this weekend to be quiet and drama-free! Haha! So I told my Hubby: "Now look here, I'm doing this metallic mani...if my phone rings, YOU answer it, if someone wants something, tell them I'm not here. If it's an emergency, tell them so is my mani...."





*MANI #8 - METALLIC*





and here's what I used and how I did it!...





From Left to Right:

Essie - Matte About You

Bondi New York - Top of the Rock

Bondi New York - City Slicker

Essie - No Place Like Chrome

CoverGirl - Perfect Penny

Sally Hansen Lustre Shine - Firefly

I used two coats of Top of the Rock, then Essie's Matte About You to mattify it. Then I used striping tape, varying the spacing (1, 2 or 3) and the additional four colors for the stripes! No top coat because I wanted the Top of the Rock to remain matte and the stripes to be shiny!
I've already taken it off lol and am figuring out what I want to do with rainbow!






Cookie, this is my favourite metallic mani. I am so impressed with the matte base and how it both downplays the "metallic-ness" and also highlights it! The shades of the metallics end up being highlighted in an amazing way by the backdrop, and those stripes are so perfect. How do you do that? Any tips? I will so enjoy trying this idea in the future. It's beautiful and so chic.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 






Nice! Believe it or not, though you might prefer the rainbow mani, I actually prefer your metallic mani. In terms of colours like Revlon Metallic, and other super metallics, I think the ultra-sparkly and -shininess can make it look juvenile because it's easy to associate with overdoing it like a child might. I think different people have a different threshold of tolerance for that based on what they're accustomed to wearing, and spouses similarly have different thresholds of tolerance based on what they're used to seeing you wear. For me, I actually don't have as much tolerance for seeing metallics (and glitter, for that matter) on myself as I do on others. What I especially love about your metallic one is how it looks like the flowers and stems are melted into the metal! And it is better without the 'rhinestones'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

The second one? Cool use of rainbows as an inspiration!


----------



## Monika1

yup...

*Mani #9 - RAINBOW*

This one took a while. I used Anastasia's advice to try making Central Park Blossom work, and it pretty much did, with I think 7 coats. I started losing track after a while. She advised super-thin layers with dry-time in between, and using a matte topcoat in between layers to help keep things smooth, but I don't yet have one, so that might enable using less coats; don't know.

I had problems when I used a topcoat other than Bondi I'm Vers, though. I ended up with bubbles both with Nubar Diamont and Konad Top Coat, but not with I'm Vers. Interesting. The finish was perfect on all nails until I added the top coat. When I noticed what was happening, I tried other top coats. Maybe the layers, as they continue to dry, release something that passes through I'm Vers, but causes bubbles under Nubar or Konad top coats?? This hasn't happened in other cases, but I had a lot of layers of this polish.
I used the Konad m45 image plate to do the French tips, but wasn't very good at placing it consistently (I think the best placement was on Blue Skies - the light blue on the middle finger, right hand), and found that the intensity of colour stamped varied a lot. So I took a brush and filled in/painted over the tips to get more intensity on several - even the Konad ones!, and then regretted not doing it for all of them, or maybe just painting them instead of using the stamp. I have to say - Horny Mistress is awesome for stamping in comparison to a lot of others. I used: Bondi Horny Mistress, Strawberry Fields, Chasing the Sun; Konad Yellow; Bondi Teal Magnolia; Konad Jungle Green; Bondi Blue Skies, NYPD, Uptown Girl; Zoya Aurora &lt; one I really should have 'painted over'.








A friend said I should have painted numbers on these - they remind her of billiard balls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
                    









    yup...

*Mani #9 - RAINBOW*

This one took a while. I used Anastasia's advice to try making Central Park Blossom work, and it pretty much did, with I think 7 coats. I started losing track after a while. She advised super-thin layers with dry-time in between, and using a matte topcoat in between layers to help keep things smooth, but I don't yet have one, so that might enable using less coats; don't know.

I had problems when I used a topcoat other than Bondi I'm Vers, though. I ended up with bubbles both with Nubar Diamont and Konad Top Coat, but not with I'm Vers. Interesting. The finish was perfect on all nails until I added the top coat. When I noticed what was happening, I tried other top coats. Maybe the layers, as they continue to dry, release something that passes through I'm Vers, but causes bubbles under Nubar or Konad top coats?? This hasn't happened in other cases, but I had a lot of layers of this polish.
I used the Konad m45 image plate to do the French tips, but wasn't very good at placing it consistently (I think the best placement was on Blue Skies - the light blue on the middle finger, right hand), and found that the intensity of colour stamped varied a lot. So I took a brush and filled in/painted over the tips to get more intensity on several - even the Konad ones!, and then regretted not doing it for all of them, or maybe just painting them instead of using the stamp. I have to say - Horny Mistress is awesome for stamping in comparison to a lot of others. I used: Bondi Horny Mistress, Strawberry Fields, Chasing the Sun; Konad Yellow; Bondi Teal Magnolia; Konad Jungle Green; Bondi Blue Skies, NYPD, Uptown Girl; Zoya Aurora &lt; one I really should have 'painted over'.








A friend said I should have painted numbers on these - they remind her of billiard balls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is so beautiful and very classy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad you could make CPB work, it's a gorgeous color and looks fantastic on you! The reason it reacted that way is because Bondi polishes are 5-free, so they're best used with a 5-free top coat. I believe Konad and Nubar polishes are 3-free.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Polka Dots!






Polishes used: Sally Hansen Blue Me Away, Pure Ice Superstar and Free Spirit, Color Club London Calling and Reign in Spain, and Ulta's Eye-Popping Poppy.


----------



## chrysalis101

Gradient Mani: I tried doing something with the accent nail with a gradient of another color on top, but the first one peeking out. Every time I try to use striping tape this is what it ends up looking like, with the jagged edges. Does anyone have any tips? How do I make it more smooth?





Colors used: (please excuse the mess in the background and my well, loved bottles.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gradient Mani: I tried doing something with the accent nail with a gradient of another color on top, but the first one peeking out. *Every time I try to use striping tape this is what it ends up looking like, with the jagged edges. Does anyone have any tips? How do I make it more smooth?*

Colors used: (please excuse the mess in the background and my well, loved bottles.)
Make sure you are pulling the tape off immediately after painting over it....if the polish dries over the tape, it will make jagged edges when you pull it off.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is so beautiful and very classy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad you could make CPB work, it's a gorgeous color and looks fantastic on you! The reason it reacted that way is because Bondi polishes are 5-free, so they're best used with a 5-free top coat. I believe Konad and Nubar polishes are 3-free.

Thanks so much for the tip and the comments! I actually thought Nubar was 5-free, but maybe not! I haven't previously had problems with it on Zoya polishes, but now it's close to the end and I've thinned it quite a bit too (with Zoya Renew) so I don't know if that is contributing to the problem with Diamont on CPB. Anyway, as a result, I'm Vers is growing on me - though it can take several coats to get a smooth finish and takes too long to dry,at least I get no bubbles, well, most of the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Polka Dots!









Polishes used: Sally Hansen Blue Me Away, Pure Ice Superstar and Free Spirit, Color Club London Calling and Reign in Spain, and Ulta's Eye-Popping Poppy.

Leigh, that is so great! The blue background is awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the dots with the accent of flowers. How did you do them?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



I'm glad your bottles are well-loved!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The colours are great, and reverse gradients are beautiful. The challenge with them is potentially needing to do multiple taped coats to get that top gradient to look good. You might have to tape, polish, remove, dry, and then tape again to avoid the 'dry polish tape removal cracks' if you can't do the gradient all in one layer. I've figured out a shortcut for the gradient I'm sure someone has mentioned in a tutorial out there somewhere: after, or even instead of painting the lightest coloured base layer, paint the main colours freehand on the nail in their general locations. That way, when doing the reverse gradient, you at least have a base for starting, especially in the area where light has to go on dark. But when needing multiple layers of polish, I still haven't figured out a good way to make it work without needing to remove the tape in between.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Leigh, that is so great! The blue background is awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the dots with the accent of flowers. How did you do them?

Thanks!  I used a large dotting tool to make circles for the darker/brighter flower color, and a medium tool to make the darker green leaves.  Then I used the smallest tool I could find for the light/bright coral and green accents.  I really wish the tiny brushes I ordered would come in, I think it would have gone much better!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks!  I used a large dotting tool to make circles for the darker/brighter flower color, and a medium tool to make the darker green leaves.  Then I used the smallest tool I could find for the light/bright coral and green accents.  I really wish the tiny brushes I ordered would come in, I think it would have gone much better!

I think it looks fantastic! It that's what you can do with dotting tools, I'll be excited to see what you can do with brushes! One pet peeve I have with my few brushes is that there isn't a really fine but short one - and I don't really want to cut any of the existing ones. I hope you'll be getting a nice fine &amp; short brush; I think that would be a great tool for those really little details.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At some point I'll have to hunt down and order one.  Your flowers and mani are beautiful! I hope you're still enjoying it!


----------



## Monika1

. . .

*Mani #10 - GRADIENT*

I used my existing Bondi Central Park Blossom as a base for this, so now I'm at something like twelve layers? And I'm considering using this as a base for 'dots' or 'stripes'! This will be interesting to remove... This is all Bondi - CPB, Blue Skies, and NYPD, with I'm Vers x2 as the top coat. I was a bit impatient with the gradient, so some nails are smoother in the transition than others, but I like it! And the eye doesn't see as much as the camera.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I took photos before and after topcoat, so they're all here for interest.





It suggests I didn't wait for polish to dry between sponge layers... yes... and the more uneven transitions were mostly from having too much polish on the sponge; but it's an interesting effect, and something to exaggerate in a future mani, perhaps.




This is after applying topcoat:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 12: Stripes Stripey Stampwich



2 coats of China Glaze Aqua Baby, stamped with Konad White and Bundle Monster plate 423, topped with 3 coats of China Glaze Isle See You Later and a coat of Seche Vite.


----------



## JC327

> Congrats on the experiments! They're both really pretty. My fave is the 'less typical' second one, because those blues are awesome on that backdrop. I think it is more successful, actually, than it could have been as a traditional gradient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what Anastasia means by parrot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get it! I imagine this was absolutely awesome irl with the sun and light shining on it. I would love to see something like that, but it means I would need some holos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having a sister to share in the fun is not cheating in my mind. What a unique play on rainbow, with a more pastel version of the palette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, it's so awesome that this marathon gets us to try new things. This combination looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for another first! I think of them all, these are my favourite colours. I love blue! I can have a favourite, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In terms of getting in the corners, from my little experience, I know that once you have that brush, you can pop a bit of polish on a piece of plastic packaging destined for recycling, pick it up with the brush, and fill in the bits you want to fix. Tiny brushes are really handy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jay, I had the same problem with my black and white. I couldn't take it off. So now I'm behind. This is cool - I would be happy looking a silvery and blue goodness for a while. I feel like this one would be really pretty with a zig-zag (like a heartbeat graphic) running between the two colours. I don't know why I was thinking of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic! Now that you did this colour combo, I'll be thinking of something else, but those Bondis go so fantastically together!
Click to expand...

 It's funny you mention that because that is what I wanted to do in the beginning but couldn't get it to look right. The hubby really liked this one I was so sad when I chipped it cleaning the house.


----------



## JC327

> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â Â  yup... *Mani #9 - **R**A**I**N**B**O**W*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bondi Central Park Blossom, Anastasia's tips &lt; they worked!, and topcoat adventures.
> 
> 
> 
> This one took a while. I used Anastasia's advice to try making Central Park Blossom work, and it pretty much did, with I think 7 coats. I started losing track after a while. She advised super-thin layers with dry-time in between, and using a matte topcoat in between layers to help keep things smooth, but I don't yet have one, so that might enable using less coats; don't know. I had problems when I used a topcoat other than Bondi I'm Vers, though. I ended up with bubbles both with Nubar Diamont and Konad Top Coat, but not with I'm Vers. Interesting. The finish was perfect on all nails until I added the top coat. When I noticed what was happening, I tried other top coats. Maybe the layers, as they continue to dry, release something that passes through I'm Vers, but causes bubbles under Nubar or Konad top coats?? This hasn't happened in other cases, but I had a lot of layers of this polish.





Spoiler: Bondi Central Park Blossom, Anastasia's tips &lt; they worked!, and topcoat adventures.






Spoiler: Colours, image plate, and process critique



I used the Konad m45 image plate to do the French tips, but wasn't very good at placing it consistently (I think the best placement was on Blue Skies - the light blue on the middle finger, right hand), and found that the intensity of colour stamped varied a lot. So I took a brush and filled in/painted over the tips to get more intensity on several - even the Konad ones!, and then regretted not doing it for all of them, or maybe just painting them instead of using the stamp. I have to say - Horny Mistress is awesome for stamping in comparison to a lot of others. I used: Bondi Horny Mistress, Strawberry Fields, Chasing the Sun; Konad Yellow; Bondi Teal Magnolia; Konad Jungle Green; Bondi Blue Skies, NYPD, Uptown Girl; Zoya Aurora &lt; one I really should have 'painted over'.



 

 A friend said I should have painted numbers on these - they remind her of billiard balls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it it reminds me of candy.


----------



## JC327

> Polka Dots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishes used: Sally Hansen Blue Me Away, Pure Ice Superstar and Free Spirit, Color Club London Calling and Reign in Spain, and Ulta's Eye-Popping Poppy.


 That looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . *Mani #10 - **GR**AD**IE**NT* I used my existing Bondi Central Park Blossom as a base for this, so now I'm at something like twelve layers? And I'm considering using this as a base for 'dots' or 'stripes'! This will be interesting to remove... This is all Bondi - CPB, Blue Skies, and NYPD, with I'm Vers x2 as the top coat. I was a bit impatient with the gradient, so some nails are smoother in the transition than others, but I like it! And the eye doesn't see as much as the camera.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I took photos before and after topcoat, so they're all here for interest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before top coat. Strangely, my application created much more texture on one hand than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It suggests I didn't wait for polish to dry between sponge layers... yes... and the more uneven transitions were mostly from having too much polish on the sponge; but it's an interesting effect, and something to exaggerate in a future mani, perhaps.





Spoiler: Before top coat. Strangely, my application created much more texture on one hand than the other.



This is after applying topcoat: 

 P 

 Pretty colors!


----------



## JC327

> Manicure 12: Stripes Stripey Stampwich
> 
> 
> 
> 2 coats of China Glaze Aqua Baby, stamped with Konad White and Bundle Monster plate 423, topped with 3 coats of China Glaze Isle See You Later and a coat of Seche Vite.


 As always great job!


----------



## JC327

Here is my rainbow, I wanted the background to look like the sky and the rainbow to look like it exploded. Not sure it came out the way I saw it in my head.






KleanKolor Pastel teal and OPI The Living Daylights I also wanted to add that Pastel Teal is pretty close in color to China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
                     






. . .

*Mani #10 - GRADIENT*

I used my existing Bondi Central Park Blossom as a base for this, so now I'm at something like twelve layers? And I'm considering using this as a base for 'dots' or 'stripes'! This will be interesting to remove... This is all Bondi - CPB, Blue Skies, and NYPD, with I'm Vers x2 as the top coat. I was a bit impatient with the gradient, so some nails are smoother in the transition than others, but I like it! And the eye doesn't see as much as the camera.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I took photos before and after topcoat, so they're all here for interest.





It suggests I didn't wait for polish to dry between sponge layers... yes... and the more uneven transitions were mostly from having too much polish on the sponge; but it's an interesting effect, and something to exaggerate in a future mani, perhaps.




This is after applying topcoat:










I really like this!  It has that "melting ice" vibe, and it looks amazing!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 12: Stripes

Stripey Stampwich





2 coats of China Glaze Aqua Baby, stamped with Konad White and Bundle Monster plate 423, topped with 3 coats of China Glaze Isle See You Later and a coat of Seche Vite.

What a great idea!  Stamp with white, then put a jelly color to tint the white to the right color... oh, the possibilities!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my rainbow, I wanted the background to look like the sky and the rainbow to look like it exploded. Not sure it came out the way I saw it in my head.








KleanKolor Pastel teal and OPI The Living Daylights

I also wanted to add that Pastel Teal is pretty close in color to China Glaze For Audrey

Rainbow explosion!  YES!  It's perfect!

(and where can you get KleanKolor nailpolish? I love the Pastel Teal color!)


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
                     






. . .

*Mani #10 - GRADIENT*

I used my existing Bondi Central Park Blossom as a base for this, so now I'm at something like twelve layers? And I'm considering using this as a base for 'dots' or 'stripes'! This will be interesting to remove... This is all Bondi - CPB, Blue Skies, and NYPD, with I'm Vers x2 as the top coat. I was a bit impatient with the gradient, so some nails are smoother in the transition than others, but I like it! And the eye doesn't see as much as the camera.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I took photos before and after topcoat, so they're all here for interest.





It suggests I didn't wait for polish to dry between sponge layers... yes... and the more uneven transitions were mostly from having too much polish on the sponge; but it's an interesting effect, and something to exaggerate in a future mani, perhaps.




This is after applying topcoat:










I really like this!  It has that "melting ice" vibe, and it looks amazing!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 12: Stripes

Stripey Stampwich





2 coats of China Glaze Aqua Baby, stamped with Konad White and Bundle Monster plate 423, topped with 3 coats of China Glaze Isle See You Later and a coat of Seche Vite.

What a great idea!  Stamp with white, then put a jelly color to tint the white to the right color... oh, the possibilities!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my rainbow, I wanted the background to look like the sky and the rainbow to look like it exploded. Not sure it came out the way I saw it in my head.








KleanKolor Pastel teal and OPI The Living Daylights

I also wanted to add that Pastel Teal is pretty close in color to China Glaze For Audrey

Rainbow explosion!  YES!  It's perfect!

(and where can you get KleanKolor nailpolish? I love the Pastel Teal color!)


Thanks! I got mine from Ebay they have tons and at pretty good prices.


----------



## mama2358

This is all I managed for stripes. I screwed up so many times and redid almost every nail tonight. Just a bad night I guess, but I like these two colors together- Zoya Happi and Neve.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 12: Stripes

Stripey Stampwich





2 coats of China Glaze Aqua Baby, stamped with Konad White and Bundle Monster plate 423, topped with 3 coats of China Glaze Isle See You Later and a coat of Seche Vite.

Way cool! Ingenious!


----------



## jesemiaud

Stripes - Kind of boring, but it's all I could come up with, lol. Zoya Raven &amp; Sarah. Pre clean up and terrible lighting. Still dark and getting ready to leave for the day. Band competition!


----------



## nikkimouse

I had a great idea for strips in my head I started working on it tonight and failed miserably....  sigh  the stupid tape stuck to the polish and pull up all the layers i'll try again tomorrow or try another idea   I'm so glad we have more then one day. It gives me a change to try new ideas out.


----------



## Parasoul

> I had a great idea for strips in my head I started working on it tonight and failed miserably....Â  sighÂ  the stupid tape stuck to the polish and pull up all the layers i'll try again tomorrow or try another ideaÂ Â  I'm so glad we have more then one day. It gives me a change to try new ideas out.


Make sure you're patient in regards to tape work. Use the tape on your hand a few times to remove some of the stickiness and allow your nails to dry completely before applying tape to make sure you don't get any unwanted results. Keep trying, you'll get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a great idea for strips in my head I started working on it tonight and failed miserably....  sigh  the stupid tape stuck to the polish and pull up all the layers i'll try again tomorrow or try another idea   I'm so glad we have more then one day. It gives me a change to try new ideas out.
Make sure you're patient in regards to tape work. Use the tape on your hand a few times to remove some of the stickiness and allow your nails to dry completely before applying tape to make sure you don't get any unwanted results. Keep trying, you'll get it.




I love how you are giving us advice now "the student has become the master"    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I think that is what it was I didn't let the layer of top coat dry quite all the way before putting on the tape for the next line.  I also used a base polish that goes on way too thick and takes for ever to dry.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I love this colour combo, and it looks so accurate! Am I right that you stamped with white and then painted it in with the blue? How? Just trying to understand your method for getting all that vibrancy.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



What a great way to do rainbow and maintain a blue base!

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



  Very pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Love it it reminds me of candy.
Thank-you! Eeep, candy-talk and now I'm getting hungry! Is it the base that reminds you of something or the rainbow tips?

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Pretty colors!
Thank-you Jay!

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I really like this!  It has that "melting ice" vibe, and it looks amazing! 
What a great idea!  Stamp with white, then put a jelly color to tint the white to the right color... oh, the possibilities!
Leigh, I see what you mean by ice. Thanks!

Ah! That's how she does it. I guess because you know it's a jelly you could figure it out. I'm not that familiar with all these polish colours. I was trying to figure out how she could paint in the lines that absolutely perfectly. What an absolutely cool and beautiful trick!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stripes - Kind of boring, but it's all I could come up with, lol. Zoya Raven &amp; Sarah. Pre clean up and terrible lighting. Still dark and getting ready to leave for the day. Band competition!





That looks like a lovely, cooler, red! What tape did you use for these wider stripes? Band colours?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Stripes! Messy and smudged, but that's what happens when I try do do my nails when the kids are awake. C'est la vie!


----------



## jesemiaud

That looks like a lovely, cooler, red! What tape did you use for these wider stripes? Band colours? No, not band colors... just colors I like. I need to get some silver and royal blue. Those are their colors and I have neither color. Hmmm. I need to remedy this travesty immediately!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Stripes! Messy and smudged, but that's what happens when I try do do my nails when the kids are awake. C'est la vie!





That is stunning!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
That looks like a lovely, cooler, red! What tape did you use for these wider stripes? Band colours?



No, not band colors... just colors I like. I need to get some silver and royal blue. Those are their colors and I have neither color. Hmmm. I need to remedy this travesty immediately! 
I don't have a proper silver either. And for me, for whom it's my favourite metallic, that is just odd. I have gunmetal, gold, copper (on its way) but NO silver! I don't count holo glitter suspended in clear. So folks? Any great silver recs?

For royal blue, there are so many different options depending on what you like and what finish and hue you're looking for. I'm very happy with Bondi NYPD. Zoya Song is too dark for my ideal royal preferences, and causes staining. I've seen, but don't have, the Pixie Dusts, and that's another great option in my future plans.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't have a proper silver either. And for me, for whom it's my favourite metallic, that is just odd. I have gunmetal, gold, copper (on its way) but NO silver! I don't count holo glitter suspended in clear. So folks? Any great silver recs?

For royal blue, there are so many different options depending on what you like and what finish and hue you're looking for. I'm very happy with Bondi NYPD. Zoya Song is too dark for my ideal royal preferences, and causes staining. I've seen, but don't have, the Pixie Dusts, and that's another great option in my future plans.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Monika, I just got a beautiful SILVER in my Julep box this month ... Missy, described as a titanium metallic. I love the swatch, but haven't actually used it on my nails yet.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't have a proper silver either. And for me, for whom it's my favourite metallic, that is just odd. I have gunmetal, gold, copper (on its way) but NO silver! I don't count holo glitter suspended in clear. So folks? Any great silver recs?

For royal blue, there are so many different options depending on what you like and what finish and hue you're looking for. I'm very happy with Bondi NYPD. Zoya Song is too dark for my ideal royal preferences, and causes staining. I've seen, but don't have, the Pixie Dusts, and that's another great option in my future plans.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have several silvers (I had a thing for grey and silver a while back), but some of my faves are also some of the cheaper ones. SH Hard as Nails Pumping Iron and SC Polar Opposites (IDK if you can still get this one in the stores, I got it at Big Lots). Pumping Iron is thin, but it goes on even and dries fast and covers in one coat. It's a Dupe for Nicole by OPI Positive Energy. Polar Opposites is a silvery grey with blue glitter suspended in it. I think it's supposed to be a magnetic polish, but because I got it from Big Lots it didn't come with a magnet. And that's fine with me because those never work for me anyway.


----------



## mhammill

My absolute favorite silver is Butter London's Diamond Geezer.  I just love the formula.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Monika, I just got a beautiful SILVER in my Julep box this month ... Missy, described as a titanium metallic. I love the swatch, but haven't actually used it on my nails yet.

I look forward to seeing it on your nails! Thanks for mentioning it. Without a Julep sub can I still buy it if it ends up being a top contender?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have several silvers (I had a thing for grey and silver a while back), but some of my faves are also some of the cheaper ones. SH Hard as Nails Pumping Iron and SC Polar Opposites (IDK if you can still get this one in the stores, I got it at Big Lots). Pumping Iron is thin, but it goes on even and dries fast and covers in one coat. It's a Dupe for Nicole by OPI Positive Energy. Polar Opposites is a silvery grey with blue glitter suspended in it. I think it's supposed to be a magnetic polish, but because I got it from Big Lots it didn't come with a magnet. And that's fine with me because those never work for me anyway.

Thanks for mentioning these! I've been fairly happy with the few SH polishes I have, so I have nothing at all against them. I peeked at it on silvernail's review. Though she apparently needed 3 coats; this is the shade of icy white silver I hope to get. SC I agree I might not be able to get. And these don't end up being very different from an Essie or Opi for price here here unless I hunt very hard or get it online and luck out with free shipping.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My absolute favorite silver is Butter London's Diamond Geezer.  I just love the formula.

It looks like that icy silver I want. Perhaps this should be my first Butter London; but I read about unfriendly wear. How does it last on you? Do you do three coats with this?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I love this colour combo, and it looks so accurate! Am I right that you stamped with white and then painted it in with the blue? How? Just trying to understand your method for getting all that vibrancy.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



What a great way to do rainbow and maintain a blue base!

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



  Very pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #11 - POLKA DOTS*

It may be a bit early for this theme










, but here are my polka dots in the context of a blizzard. I'm happy with the result, but I really like the tidy dots on one of the index fingers (second photo here). I got a bit impatient with cleaning off the dotting tool, so the dots on the other fingers got a bit lopsided. But to the point, I think this would have been a visually appealing mani also with dots like that (with/without the gradient base) only.


----------



## JC327

> *Mani #11 - P**O**LKA D**O**TS* It may be a bit early for this theme :brrrr: :brrrr: :brrrr: , but here are my polka dots in the context of a blizzard. I'm happy with the result, but I really like the tidy dots on one of the index fingers (second photo here). I got a bit impatient with cleaning off the dotting tool, so the dots on the other fingers got a bit lopsided. But to the point, I think this would have been a visually appealing mani also with dots like that (with/without the gradient base) only.


----------



## mhammill

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It looks like that icy silver I want. Perhaps this should be my first Butter London; but I read about unfriendly wear. How does it last on you? Do you do three coats with this?

I generally do three thin coats - and I've never had a problem with any kind of wear with it.  At least not any more than any other brand with the torture I put my hands through on a daily basis.  I have four horses here at home so I do all feeding, cleaning, daily grooming and hoof care myself.  I am not easy on my hands.

You do have to make sure to wrap your nails with both the polish and your topcoat and I always get about a week with minor tipwear and no chipping.  I use dazzle dry top coat and it helps a lot.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 13: Animal print​  ​ Ferret Tracks​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Two coats of Zoya Megan, Konad black stamping polish + plate M48​  ​  ​


----------



## jesemiaud

> *Mani #11 - P**O**LKA D**O**TS* It may be a bit early for this theme :brrrr: :brrrr: :brrrr: , but here are my polka dots in the context of a blizzard. I'm happy with the result, but I really like the tidy dots on one of the index fingers (second photo here). I got a bit impatient with cleaning off the dotting tool, so the dots on the other fingers got a bit lopsided. But to the point, I think this would have been a visually appealing mani also with dots like that (with/without the gradient base) only.


 So gorgeous!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Manicure 13: Animal print
> ​
> 
> Ferret Tracks
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Two coats of Zoya Megan, Konad black stamping polish + plate M48
> ​


 That's so fun! Gorgeous purple.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #11 - POLKA DOTS*

It may be a bit early for this theme









, but here are my polka dots in the context of a blizzard. I'm happy with the result, but I really like the tidy dots on one of the index fingers (second photo here). I got a bit impatient with cleaning off the dotting tool, so the dots on the other fingers got a bit lopsided. But to the point, I think this would have been a visually appealing mani also with dots like that (with/without the gradient base) only.









AMAZING!  I am loving how you keep this mani going!  (Although after you worked so hard on that Central Park Blossom, I don't blame you one bit!)  It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mama2358

Tiger stripes with SH Black Heart and CC Flamingo.


----------



## bonita22

> Tiger stripes with SH Black Heart and CC Flamingo.


 That's really cute!


----------



## bonita22

> Stripes! Messy and smudged, but that's what happens when I try do do my nails when the kids are awake. C'est la vie!


 Love the color combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22

I used Bondi the limelight and LA Colors green. My first attempt at stripes free hand.


----------



## mama2358

> I used Bondi the limelight and LA Colors green. My first attempt at stripes free hand.


 That is really good! I love the greens and you did an awesome job on the stripes!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I generally do three thin coats - and I've never had a problem with any kind of wear with it.  At least not any more than any other brand with the torture I put my hands through on a daily basis.  I have four horses here at home so I do all feeding, cleaning, daily grooming and hoof care myself.  I am not easy on my hands.

You do have to make sure to wrap your nails with both the polish and your topcoat and I always get about a week with minor tipwear and no chipping.  I use dazzle dry top coat and it helps a lot.
Good to know. I do wrap with both as a general practice, so that would be no stretch. With your activities, it sounds like your wear-week might be equivalent to two for someone else!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








Thanks!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So gorgeous!
Thank-you!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I used Bondi the limelight and LA Colors green. My first attempt at stripes free hand.

Love those colors together and wow...amazing job on the free hand stripes!


----------



## jesemiaud

Animal Print...I think this is the most successful stamping I've done to date. Unfortunately it's pretty subtle and you can just barely see the stamping. Next time I need to use more of a contrast in my colors. Julep Angela topped with Sephora OPI It looks like Rain, Dear. Stamped with Nails Inc Shaftesbury Avenue, PUEEN 10 plate. I was going for lizard, lol.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





It looks really great. A pretty, fresh look, and amazing lines. Nice ring too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


It looks really good!




Looking at the plate I was thinking of how tiny and intricate the pattern is, yet it looks really big when nails our displayed at double-plus the size. I can see lizard in the - whups, my kid poured glitter on it! - way, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also see, due to the colours, the intricate embossed frame-edge of some Christmas cards. I've been planning 'snake' for mine, though I noticed I have a plate that might also work for 'cow'. I'm so glad that I have lots of company here in learning stamping.

Any advice on getting the full-nail stamps on successfully? With my last one, I don't know how many times I ended up having to clean it off due to a shift midway when I tried to get the whole pattern on the nail. How do you prevent that?


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks really good!



Looking at the plate I was thinking of how tiny and intricate the pattern is, yet it looks really big when nails our displayed at double-plus the size. I can see lizard in the - whups, my kid poured glitter on it! - way, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also see, due to the colours, the intricate embossed frame-edge of some Christmas cards. I've been planning 'snake' for mine, though I noticed I have a plate that might also work for 'cow'. I'm so glad that I have lots of company here in learning stamping.

Any advice on getting the full-nail stamps on successfully? With my last one, I don't know how many times I ended up having to clean it off due to a shift midway when I tried to get the whole pattern on the nail. How do you prevent that?
Well, I am by NO means an expert since this is what I would consider my first successful attempt at stamping, but I read somewhere (sorry if it was here and I can't remember you) that if you hold the stamper upright and roll your nail over that, you will have more control over placement. That's what I did and although it felt really awkward, I did seem to be able to get the entire stamp on my nail.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 13: Animal print​  ​ Ferret Tracks​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Two coats of Zoya Megan, Konad black stamping polish + plate M48​  ​  ​ That is beautiful! I love the print. The little empty circle voids in the 'toes' on your thumb are neat. It makes me wonder whether you have a ferret?

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tiger stripes with SH Black Heart and CC Flamingo.




Well, I'm not wondering if you have a tiger, lol. But if you have a pink and black soft, squishy, and cuddly one I'd be OK with it. 



The combination looks great and the stripes worked out perfectly. Is Flamingo opaque enough that you could do that in one coat?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I am by NO means an expert since this is what I would consider my first successful attempt at stamping, but I read somewhere (sorry if it was here and I can't remember you) that if you hold the stamper upright and roll your nail over that, you will have more control over placement. That's what I did and although it felt really awkward, I did seem to be able to get the entire stamp on my nail. 

I know that bit of advice, but I'm worried I'm maybe twisting/rotating my wrist as I squish my nail against the stamp. It wasn't a problem with the less-intricate patterns, but I'm finding it an issue now. I want the print to look like it would stamped on paper, but I get a smudge mid-way. On the flat surface, that doesn't happen, obviously. It's worst on my right ring finger and pinky nails, which are very arched. (Actually looking at it, the side walls of the nail point toward each other - the nail forms more than the 'half-circle' - if that makes sense.) Where are you holding the stamp and your nail relative to your body? I have a feeling I just have to practise a bit with the empty stamper, so that I can find a better position, and get better at rotating in only one plane. But it's frustrating as I'd like to try some more complex all-stamped nails where I can't just keep removing and re-trying easily.


----------



## mama2358

> Well, I'm not wondering if you have a tiger, lol. But if you have a pink and black soft, squishy, and cuddly one I'd be OK with it.Â :icon_lol: The combination looks great and the stripes worked out perfectly. Is Flamingo opaque enough that you could do that in one coat?


 Dang. I didn't put the polishes I used for the stripes. I have some of those nail art polishes with the thin brushes and those are what I used for the stripes. I think the pink one was Sinful Colors and it was probably as thin as the CC Flamingo, so I had to put it on fairly thick. I probably could have used Flamingo for the stripes if I had had a thin brush to do it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I used Bondi the limelight and LA Colors green. My first attempt at stripes free hand.

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tiger stripes with SH Black Heart and CC Flamingo.




Loving the color combos!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Animal Print...I think this is the most successful stamping I've done to date. Unfortunately it's pretty subtle and you can just barely see the stamping. Next time I need to use more of a contrast in my colors. Julep Angela topped with Sephora OPI It looks like Rain, Dear. Stamped with Nails Inc Shaftesbury Avenue, PUEEN 10 plate. I was going for lizard, lol.




Pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
AMAZING!  I am loving how you keep this mani going!  (Although after you worked so hard on that Central Park Blossom, I don't blame you one bit!)  It is absolutely gorgeous!

Thanks! I think it is my best of this CPB series. It's an interesting process to use the previous mani as an additional constraint for the next theme. Well, the next one is going to be a strrreeeetch, and then that. is. it... really.


----------



## mhammill

I'm running behind... too much to do, not enough day.  Here's my submission for stripes.  First time using striping tape and what a pain in the tuckus.  Love the results, hate the process.  I used SH Insta-Dri Chop Chop Copper and SOPI Teal We Meet Again.

I'm sure doing a lot of firsts through this challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Dang. I didn't put the polishes I used for the stripes. I have some of those nail art polishes with the thin brushes and those are what I used for the stripes. I think the pink one was Sinful Colors and it was probably as thin as the CC Flamingo, so I had to put it on fairly thick. I probably could have used Flamingo for the stripes if I had had a thin brush to do it.

Ah. No problem. It makes sense. I haven't actually tried a nail art polish yet; I've just used brushes here and there. When you do get a brush, please let me know how it compares!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



Congrats on another first! It looks good. My favourite of these is your middle finger; it's a neat look. Beautiful colour combination too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 13: Animal print​ Ferret Tracks​   

​ Two coats of Zoya Megan, Konad black stamping polish + plate M48​ 
That's so fun! Gorgeous purple. Thanks! I really love this color 





Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 13: Animal print​  ​ Ferret Tracks​  ​ Two coats of Zoya Megan, Konad black stamping polish + plate M48​  ​  ​ That is beautiful! I love the print. The little empty circle voids in the 'toes' on your thumb are neat. It makes me wonder whether you have a ferret?

Thanks! I have 5 ferrets right now, have had 7 total


----------



## Monika1

. . . almost caught up

*Mani #12 - STRIPES*

With this mani I can ask two questions: Is tomorrow a snow day or sick day? tsk! or Curtains or blinds?

I continued with the existing base, but this is the last layer for many reasons. My nails have got to be about 3mm thick; I'm not thrilled with this mani - though I like my pull-cord for the blinds and the 'brocade' print on the curtains (grey nails with a shimmery brown print are certainly on my future mani list), the tie-back &amp; tassels and the valance/pelmet for the curtains are messy, and the wrinkles/folds in the curtains really didn't work that well - I wanted to draw some finer lines so should have pulled out an extra-fine Sharpie; I think cream or white blinds would have been more obvious; and I certainly can't figure out how to do an animal print as a follow-on to this mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 'outside view from the window' includes Bondi Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, and NYPD in the gradient, Nubar White Polka Dots and Hologram Glitter, Konad Deep Jungle and White, and Sally Hansen White On. The blinds and curtains are Bondi Top of the Rock; pull-cord and curtain details are Revlon Knockout, Pueen11; and brocade is Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction, Pueen22.








And the answer: Blinds of course, since those create stripes.


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
                       



. . . almost caught up

*Mani #12 - STRIPES*

With this mani I can ask two questions: Is tomorrow a snow day or sick day? tsk! or Curtains or blinds?

I continued with the existing base, but this is the last layer for many reasons. My nails have got to be about 3mm thick; I'm not thrilled with this mani - though I like my pull-cord for the blinds and the 'brocade' print on the curtains (grey nails with a shimmery brown print are certainly on my future mani list), the tie-back &amp; tassels and the valance/pelmet for the curtains are messy, and the wrinkles/folds in the curtains really didn't work that well - I wanted to draw some finer lines so should have pulled out an extra-fine Sharpie; I think cream or white blinds would have been more obvious; and I certainly can't figure out how to do an animal print as a follow-on to this mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 'outside view from the window' includes Bondi Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, and NYPD in the gradient, Nubar White Polka Dots and Hologram Glitter, Konad Deep Jungle and White, and Sally Hansen White On. The blinds and curtains are Bondi Top of the Rock; pull-cord and curtain details are Revlon Knockout, Pueen11; and brocade is Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction, Pueen22.








And the answer: Blinds of course, since those create stripes.

now for animal print you need to add a cat looking out the window  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm loving watching the progression of this mani!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
                       



. . . almost caught up

*Mani #12 - STRIPES*

With this mani I can ask two questions: Is tomorrow a snow day or sick day? tsk! or Curtains or blinds?

I continued with the existing base, but this is the last layer for many reasons. My nails have got to be about 3mm thick; I'm not thrilled with this mani - though I like my pull-cord for the blinds and the 'brocade' print on the curtains (grey nails with a shimmery brown print are certainly on my future mani list), the tie-back &amp; tassels and the valance/pelmet for the curtains are messy, and the wrinkles/folds in the curtains really didn't work that well - I wanted to draw some finer lines so should have pulled out an extra-fine Sharpie; I think cream or white blinds would have been more obvious; and I certainly can't figure out how to do an animal print as a follow-on to this mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 'outside view from the window' includes Bondi Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, and NYPD in the gradient, Nubar White Polka Dots and Hologram Glitter, Konad Deep Jungle and White, and Sally Hansen White On. The blinds and curtains are Bondi Top of the Rock; pull-cord and curtain details are Revlon Knockout, Pueen11; and brocade is Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction, Pueen22.








And the answer: Blinds of course, since those create stripes.


So very clever! Love Nikki's idea of adding a cat,lol.


----------



## JC327

> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  :turtle: . . . almost caught up *Mani #12 - **S**T**R**I**P**E**S* With this mani I can ask two questions: Is tomorrow a snow day or sick day? tsk! or Curtains or blinds?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Colours, plates, &amp; comments
> 
> 
> 
> I continued with the existing base, but this is the last layer for many reasons. My nails have got to be about 3mm thick; I'm not thrilled with this mani - though I like my pull-cord for the blinds and the 'brocade' print on the curtains (grey nails with a shimmery brown print are certainly on my future mani list), the tie-back &amp; tassels and the valance/pelmet for the curtains are messy, and the wrinkles/folds in the curtains really didn't work that well - I wanted to draw some finer lines so should have pulled out an extra-fine Sharpie; I think cream or white blinds would have been more obvious; and I certainly can't figure out how to do an animal print as a follow-on to this mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The 'outside view from the window' includes Bondi Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, and NYPD in the gradient, Nubar White Polka Dots and Hologram Glitter, Konad Deep Jungle and White, and Sally Hansen White On. The blinds and curtains are Bondi Top of the Rock; pull-cord and curtain details are Revlon Knockout, Pueen11; and brocade is Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction, Pueen22.





Spoiler: Colours, plates, &amp; comments





 

 And the answer: Blinds of course, since those create stripes. I love watching how this mani keeps evolving! Very ordinal and talented, I agree with everyone we need the cat!


----------



## JC327

My first ever attempt at a gradient mani, not nearly as good as many of the ones here. I used Zoya Ziv and Blaze. Also sorry for the mess clean up was a pain in the behind.


----------



## bonita22

Here's my attempt at animal print. It's supposed to be leopard print. I used Skylark Dream Catcher as a base, Nailtini Millionaire &amp; black from an unknown brand.


----------



## bonita22

> My first ever attempt at a gradient mani, not nearly as good as many of the ones here. I used Zoya Ziv and Blaze. Also sorry for the mess clean up was a pain in the behind.


 Really cute!


----------



## bonita22

> Animal Print...I think this is the most successful stamping I've done to date. Unfortunately it's pretty subtle and you can just barely see the stamping. Next time I need to use more of a contrast in my colors. Julep Angela topped with SephoraÂ OPI It looks like Rain, Dear. Stamped with Nails Inc Shaftesbury Avenue, PUEEN 10 plate. I was going for lizard, lol.


 Love that base color!


----------



## bonita22

> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  :turtle: . . . almost caught up *Mani #12 - **S**T**R**I**P**E**S* With this mani I can ask two questions: Is tomorrow a snow day or sick day? tsk! or Curtains or blinds?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Colours, plates, &amp; comments
> 
> 
> 
> I continued with the existing base, but this is the last layer for many reasons. My nails have got to be about 3mm thick; I'm not thrilled with this mani - though I like my pull-cord for the blinds and the 'brocade' print on the curtains (grey nails with a shimmery brown print are certainly on my future mani list), the tie-back &amp; tassels and the valance/pelmet for the curtains are messy, and the wrinkles/folds in the curtains really didn't work that well - I wanted to draw some finer lines so should have pulled out an extra-fine Sharpie; I think cream or white blinds would have been more obvious; and I certainly can't figure out how to do an animal print as a follow-on to this mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The 'outside view from the window' includes Bondi Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, and NYPD in the gradient, Nubar White Polka Dots and Hologram Glitter, Konad Deep Jungle and White, and Sally Hansen White On. The blinds and curtains are Bondi Top of the Rock; pull-cord and curtain details are Revlon Knockout, Pueen11; and brocade is Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction, Pueen22.





Spoiler: Colours, plates, &amp; comments





 

 And the answer: Blinds of course, since those create stripes. I love how you kept this mani going. Very creative! Great job!


----------



## bonita22

> Manicure 13: Animal print
> ​
> 
> Ferret Tracks
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Two coats of Zoya Megan, Konad black stamping polish + plate M48
> ​


 Love this! I really like the way Zoya Megan looks on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I really love this color 





Thanks! I have 5 ferrets right now, have had 7 total 




Wow! Five ferrets! I can't even conceive of what it's like to own a ferret. What are they like? I have a dog, so wonder, how do they interact with you in comparison to that? Do they need a cage? Do they make noises?


----------



## disconik

Can I jump in halfway through??


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I jump in halfway through??
Of course!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I really love this color 





Thanks! I have 5 ferrets right now, have had 7 total 




5 ferrets! thats awesome! and i thought i was a busy girl with 2 dogs, 4 cats, and 2 rats (and the little girl wants a fish for her birthday...oh well, we've had fish, she can have the enormous tank thats sitting empty in my room,lol) how do they get along? i've always wanted ferrets, but was scared to get one since the only interaction ive had with them was my neighbors getting loose and blocking my mother in the front door hissing at her when i was a little girl(it was pretty funny)


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Of course!
Yay!!!


----------



## Monika1

Thank-you very much, ladies. I so love the idea of the cat; it would have been a perfect finish to that mani. I can see the cat sitting on the window-ledge, peering out into the snow with disdain, eyeing birds with interest, and perhaps viewing the rabbit tracks (which I did consider making) with curiosity. Sadly, it was time; that mani is gone. I hope one of you will be able to take that idea and create a cute cat winter mani!

Quotes:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
now for animal print you need to add a cat looking out the window  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm loving watching the progression of this mani!!!
Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
So very clever! Love Nikki's idea of adding a cat,lol.
Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I love watching how this mani keeps evolving! Very ordinal and talented, I agree with everyone we need the cat!
Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I love how you kept this mani going. Very creative! Great job!


----------



## Monika1

Ooooh more pretty manis!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Wow - I feel like your dipped your fingers in the raspberry jelly jar. Perfect! Congrats on your gradient, too. I'm interested in how Blaze looks so pink in this context as I thought it was more of a red.

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Very pretty!


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
                       



. . . almost caught up

*Mani #12 - STRIPES*

With this mani I can ask two questions: Is tomorrow a snow day or sick day? tsk! or Curtains or blinds?

I continued with the existing base, but this is the last layer for many reasons. My nails have got to be about 3mm thick; I'm not thrilled with this mani - though I like my pull-cord for the blinds and the 'brocade' print on the curtains (grey nails with a shimmery brown print are certainly on my future mani list), the tie-back &amp; tassels and the valance/pelmet for the curtains are messy, and the wrinkles/folds in the curtains really didn't work that well - I wanted to draw some finer lines so should have pulled out an extra-fine Sharpie; I think cream or white blinds would have been more obvious; and I certainly can't figure out how to do an animal print as a follow-on to this mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 'outside view from the window' includes Bondi Central Park Blossom, Blue Skies, and NYPD in the gradient, Nubar White Polka Dots and Hologram Glitter, Konad Deep Jungle and White, and Sally Hansen White On. The blinds and curtains are Bondi Top of the Rock; pull-cord and curtain details are Revlon Knockout, Pueen11; and brocade is Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction, Pueen22.




And the answer: Blinds of course, since those create stripes.

Wow the brocade look is so pretty, especially the color you chose!!  Is that a stamp?  I dont know what Pueen means, but I'm assuming that's the plate? Almost looks like something I could attempt to do with the saran wrap method.  Thanks for the inspiration and great job!!  Gosh you ladies are so creative


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's my attempt at animal print. It's supposed to be leopard print. I used Skylark Dream Catcher as a base, Nailtini Millionaire &amp; black from an unknown brand.
So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My first ever attempt at a gradient mani, not nearly as good as many of the ones here. I used Zoya Ziv and Blaze. Also sorry for the mess clean up was a pain in the behind.

Really cute! Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh more pretty manis!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Wow - I feel like your dipped your fingers in the raspberry jelly jar. Perfect! Congrats on your gradient, too. I'm interested in how Blaze looks so pink in this context as I thought it was more of a red.

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Very pretty!

Thank you so much!



I was a bit nervous since it was my first gradient. I painted my whole nails in Ziv first and then did the gradient I wonder if that's what made Blaze look so pink.


----------



## mhammill

My submission for animal print.  I wanted to do something a little different - based on a frog's pattern.  I used OPI DS Classic as the base, SOPI Skinny Jeans, and Pure Ice I'll Never Tell for shading.  I did this freehand...  and I don't like it.  oh well.  This is going to be my last submission for a little while, my hands are trashed and can't handle any more polish remover for a while.  I'll jump back in once they look and feel better.

My submission:





My inspiration:


----------



## mama2358

> My submission for animal print.Â  I wanted to do something a little different - based on a frog's pattern.Â  I used OPI DS Classic as the base, SOPI Skinny Jeans, and Pure Ice I'll Never Tell for shading.Â  I did this freehand...Â  and I don't like it.Â  oh well.Â  This is going to be my last submission for a little while, my hands are trashed and can't handle any more polish remover for a while.Â  I'll jump back in once they look and feel better. My submission:
> 
> My inspiration:


 You did a great job of duplicating the pattern. I like it! I know what you're saying about taking a break. My nails are peeling, plus I'm getting burnt out and kinda just want to paint my nails one boring color for awhile.


----------



## lissa1307

oh wow...i haven't been keeping up with this thread, i finished the 31dc and kinda said heck with it and went bare nail for awhile and didnt bother to keep up here. so to catch up everyone's manis are so pretty and creative(too many to comment on each, but i do especially like the frog mani)

i'll do my catch up in a spoiler so it's not an ungodly long post



Spoiler



all the manis up to now,lol





red





orange





yellow





green





blue





violet





black and white





metallic





rainbow





gradient





polka dot





stripes





animal





flowers


----------



## bonita22

[@]lissa1307[/@] You did a great job on all your manis. My favorite is your green mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow the brocade look is so pretty, especially the color you chose!!  Is that a stamp?  I dont know what Pueen means, but I'm assuming that's the plate? Almost looks like something I could attempt to do with the saran wrap method.  Thanks for the inspiration and great job!!  Gosh you ladies are so creative




Thank-you! Yes, the brocade was done using a stamp. Pueen is another fauxnad (not-Konad - the original) image plate brand. I gave the brand and image plate number. But I agree, you could get something comparable using saran wrap. I'll look forward to seeing it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh wow...i haven't been keeping up with this thread, i finished the 31dc and kinda said heck with it and went bare nail for awhile and didnt bother to keep up here. so to catch up everyone's manis are so pretty and creative(too many to comment on each, but i do especially like the frog mani)

i'll do my catch up in a spoiler so it's not an ungodly long post



Spoiler



all the manis up to now,lol





red





orange





yellow





green





blue





violet





black and white





metallic





rainbow





gradient





polka dot





stripes





animal





flowers


 I was keeping up on that thread until very close to the end, but somehow I think I missed your 'polka dots'! Very cute. They're all awesome! Your violet, though simple, is my favourite of this series.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My submission for animal print.  I wanted to do something a little different - based on a frog's pattern.  I used OPI DS Classic as the base, SOPI Skinny Jeans, and Pure Ice I'll Never Tell for shading.  I did this freehand...  and I don't like it.  oh well.  This is going to be my last submission for a little while, my hands are trashed and can't handle any more polish remover for a while.  I'll jump back in once they look and feel better.

My submission:





My inspiration:




This colour combination is beautiful! It's interesting to observe that you could almost interpret your rendition of the print as a frog. I see the legs at the tips of your fingers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much!




I was a bit nervous since it was my first gradient. I painted my whole nails in Ziv first and then did the gradient I wonder if that's what made Blaze look so pink.
I think maybe it's more of a cool red than I thought anyway. It's beautiful.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My submission for animal print.  I wanted to do something a little different - based on a frog's pattern.  I used OPI DS Classic as the base, SOPI Skinny Jeans, and Pure Ice I'll Never Tell for shading.  I did this freehand...  and I don't like it.  oh well.  This is going to be my last submission for a little while, my hands are trashed and can't handle any more polish remover for a while.  I'll jump back in once they look and feel better.

My submission:





My inspiration:




That's so cool!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh wow...i haven't been keeping up with this thread, i finished the 31dc and kinda said heck with it and went bare nail for awhile and didnt bother to keep up here. so to catch up everyone's manis are so pretty and creative(too many to comment on each, but i do especially like the frog mani)

i'll do my catch up in a spoiler so it's not an ungodly long post



Spoiler



all the manis up to now,lol





red





orange





yellow





green





blue





violet





black and white





metallic





rainbow





gradient





polka dot





stripes





animal





flowers


 Awesome manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much!



I was a bit nervous since it was my first gradient. I painted my whole nails in Ziv first and then did the gradient I wonder if that's what made Blaze look so pink.
I think maybe it's more of a cool red than I thought anyway. It's beautiful.

I agree its a beautiful color, the pictures don't do it justice the whole Ornate collection is amazing!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My submission for animal print.  I wanted to do something a little different - based on a frog's pattern.  I used OPI DS Classic as the base, SOPI Skinny Jeans, and Pure Ice I'll Never Tell for shading.  I did this freehand...  and I don't like it.  oh well.  This is going to be my last submission for a little while, my hands are trashed and can't handle any more polish remover for a while.  I'll jump back in once they look and feel better.

My submission:





My inspiration:




Oooh, I like your representation of the frog...pretty colors!


----------



## jesemiaud

Flower mani: Keep in mind that I'm still trying to get the hang of my dotting tools, lol. I think I mostly like how it turned out. Deborah Lippman Girls Just Want to Have Fun, Zoya Phoebe &amp; Blu &amp; Sally Hansen Forbidden Fudge





ETA: That must be a weird angle...my nails look really short, lol.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Flower mani: Keep in mind that I'm still trying to get the hang of my dotting tools, lol. I think I mostly like how it turned out. Deborah Lippman Girls Just Want to Have Fun, Zoya Phoebe &amp; Blu &amp; Sally Hansen Forbidden Fudge





ETA: That must be a weird angle...my nails look really short, lol.
So pretty!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #13 - A**NI**MAL PRINT*

I did a 'snakeskin print' for this one. It's my first animal print. I ended up changing it after a day, so here are both versions for interest. I like it better with the added white layer.

I used Bondi Top of the Rock as the base, and added layers with Bondi Chasing the Sun, City Slicker, and Fool's; Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction; Konad Black Gold and White; and Zoya Charla. The image plates used are Pueen 10 and 14.


        




          



And then with the white; the nails with the black print in the background have the most depth and are my favourites. The stamping is a bit messy overall, but it's not very obvious outside of photos.:



        



I just edited to put the photos side-by-side, because I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #13 - A**NI**MAL PRINT*

I did a 'snakeskin print' for this one. It's my first animal print. I ended up changing it after a day, so here are both versions for interest. I like it better with the added white layer.

I used Bondi Top of the Rock as the base, and added layers with Bondi Chasing the Sun, City Slicker, and Fool's; Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction; Konad Black Gold and White; and Zoya Charla. The image plates used are Pueen 10 and 14.















And then with the white; the nails with the black print in the background have the most depth and are my favourites. The stamping is a bit messy overall, but it's not very obvious outside of photos.:









They both look great!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 14: Flowers​ 
 ​ 

​  ​ The flowers are Bondi Nyc Brick Road, Teal magnolia, Strawberry Fields, and Uptown Girl​ Stem is China Glaze Starboard​


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Flower mani: Keep in mind that I'm still trying to get the hang of my dotting tools, lol. I think I mostly like how it turned out. Deborah Lippman Girls Just Want to Have Fun, Zoya Phoebe &amp; Blu &amp; Sally Hansen Forbidden Fudge





ETA: That must be a weird angle...my nails look really short, lol.
It's a great mani! You're doing fantastically with the tools! I'd certainly be happy wearing that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They both look great!
Thank-you! I think the one with white is more obvious irl, but the original print adds something unique to the grey and works if you want  an interesting but surprisingly subtle dark mani. You see nowhere near the detail you see with the camera looking right at the nails.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 14: Flowers​ 
 ​ 

​  ​ The flowers are Bondi Nyc Brick Road, Teal magnolia, Strawberry Fields, and Uptown Girl​ Stem is China Glaze Starboard​ I love your tulips! The leaves and stem are just fantastic! Very cool.

And seeing a bit of your thumbnail, I've learned a little more about how you file your nails to get such a beautiful shape, unless, of course, they're just like that! For me, I like a fairly square tip, but haven't managed to figure out exactly how best to do the sides on a few of the nails where straight across the whole nail would result in a splayed tip. You're giving me some ideas... thanks!


----------



## mama2358

Okay, I'm definitely not a flowery sort of person. I actually considered skipping this one, but talked myself into just a few flower stamps that I think I can live with for a few days.



With Butter London Trout Pout and Slapper.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 14: Flowers​ 
 ​ 

​  ​ The flowers are Bondi Nyc Brick Road, Teal magnolia, Strawberry Fields, and Uptown Girl​ Stem is China Glaze Starboard​ This is gorgeous!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 14: Flowers​  ​ The flowers are Bondi Nyc Brick Road, Teal magnolia, Strawberry Fields, and Uptown Girl​ Stem is China Glaze Starboard​ I love your tulips! The leaves and stem are just fantastic! Very cool.

And seeing a bit of your thumbnail, I've learned a little more about how you file your nails to get such a beautiful shape, unless, of course, they're just like that! For me, I like a fairly square tip, but haven't managed to figure out exactly how best to do the sides on a few of the nails where straight across the whole nail would result in a splayed tip. You're giving me some ideas... thanks!



Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 14: Flowers​  ​ The flowers are Bondi Nyc Brick Road, Teal magnolia, Strawberry Fields, and Uptown Girl​ Stem is China Glaze Starboard​ This is gorgeous!

Thanks! I'm really enjoying it


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, I'm definitely not a flowery sort of person. I actually considered skipping this one, but talked myself into just a few flower stamps that I think I can live with for a few days.





With Butter London Trout Pout and Slapper.
I'm glad you tried it! You must hate the typical set of image plates then, there are so so so many flowers! Slapper is an amazing colour! Trout Pout is a bit orange for my hopeful perfect nude-pink - yeah, I'm still hunting for one of those...


----------



## mama2358

> I'm glad you tried it! You must hate the typical set of image plates then, there are so so so many flowers! Slapper is an amazing colour! Trout Pout is a bit orange for my hopeful perfect nude-pink - yeah, I'm still hunting for one of those...


 My set of plates doesn't have a ton of flowers, maybe I have enough plates that there's enough other images that I don't notice the flowers much. Trout Pout is one of my favorite polishes- it's a perfect salmon pink, but yeah, definitely not a nude pink. Slapper looks different on than in the bottle. I like it, but I like it in the bottle better.


----------



## chrysalis101

Have I mentioned that I'm terrible at taking the pix and posting them? I haven't had the dots on for several days. Had the strips on till this morning and now I'm working on my animal print (I'll finish it tonight, probably). But I just didn't post the pix...I'm bad. ok, so, here goes.

Dots Mani: I was going for gumballs in a machine, but I've had several people say that they look like confetti or party lights. At any rate, they were a show stopper that I'll have to do again. I don't think I've ever had so many people comment on a mani before.









Stripes Mani: I wanted something with a fall feel. We are having the Fall Festival where I live, and I was working one of the booths several days this week. (Best week of the year to me.) Polish used: SH Luster Shine Firefly and lava and CG Agro


----------



## angismith

Check out this thread for some Christmas cheer: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013 Merry Christmas, ladies!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, I'm definitely not a flowery sort of person. I actually considered skipping this one, but talked myself into just a few flower stamps that I think I can live with for a few days.





With Butter London Trout Pout and Slapper.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have I mentioned that I'm terrible at taking the pix and posting them? I haven't had the dots on for several days. Had the strips on till this morning and now I'm working on my animal print (I'll finish it tonight, probably). But I just didn't post the pix...I'm bad. ok, so, here goes.

Dots Mani: I was going for gumballs in a machine, but I've had several people say that they look like confetti or party lights. At any rate, they were a show stopper that I'll have to do again. I don't think I've ever had so many people comment on a mani before.









Stripes Mani: I wanted something with a fall feel. We are having the Fall Festival where I live, and I was working one of the booths several days this week. (Best week of the year to me.) Polish used: SH Luster Shine Firefly and lava and CG Agro




 Love that dots mani and great job on the stripes!


----------



## JC327

Here is my dots:




I wasn't ready to let go of Zoya blaze and the dots were done with a silver striper.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree its a beautiful color, the pictures don't do it justice the whole Ornate collection is amazing!
Jay, I've eyed that collection several times but never pulled the trigger. Problem is, I have Aurora, so getting the whole bunch I'd have an extra... not so much of a problem if I jointed the swap circle...


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Check out this thread for some Christmas cheer:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013

Merry Christmas, ladies!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My set of plates doesn't have a ton of flowers, maybe I have enough plates that there's enough other images that I don't notice the flowers much. Trout Pout is one of my favorite polishes- it's a perfect salmon pink, but yeah, definitely not a nude pink. Slapper looks different on than in the bottle. I like it, but I like it in the bottle better.
Aww, that's disappointing for Slapper. I think it looks great on your nails though! Trout Pout is a lovely salmon-pink for sure, so if I ever want one (another - as I have a warm pink or two) I know what to get. It gives you a lovely tanned and summery look, but it's subtle enough to be a natural all-season shade.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Check out this thread for some Christmas cheer:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013

Merry Christmas, ladies!
Awesome! Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my dots:




I wasn't ready to let go of Zoya blaze and the dots were done with a silver striper.
Cute! It must be fun to be wearing such a shimmery combo. Interesting that now Blaze looks much deeper than before - I guess it's the lighting.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have I mentioned that I'm terrible at taking the pix and posting them? I haven't had the dots on for several days. Had the strips on till this morning and now I'm working on my animal print (I'll finish it tonight, probably). But I just didn't post the pix...I'm bad. ok, so, here goes.

Dots Mani: I was going for gumballs in a machine, but I've had several people say that they look like confetti or party lights. At any rate, they were a show stopper that I'll have to do again. I don't think I've ever had so many people comment on a mani before.









Stripes Mani: I wanted something with a fall feel. We are having the Fall Festival where I live, and I was working one of the booths several days this week. (Best week of the year to me.) Polish used: SH Luster Shine Firefly and lava and CG Agro




Your nails are growing a lot! I have this silly habit of filing mine between manis.



It's nice you got so much positive attention on your dots!  I think they don't look as much like gumballs because they are not solid - as some of the dots are a bit less than fully opaque, it gives more of the 'lights' effect. Fun anyway! I really like your Fall stripes and the colours you chose.

So why is the festival the best week of the year?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree its a beautiful color, the pictures don't do it justice the whole Ornate collection is amazing!
Jay, I've eyed that collection several times but never pulled the trigger. Problem is, I have Aurora, so getting the whole bunch I'd have an extra... not so much of a problem if I jointed the swap circle...

I say go for it! That was the first collection I had to have al the polishes in. I am sure you can always figure something to do with the spare.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my dots:




I wasn't ready to let go of Zoya blaze and the dots were done with a silver striper.
Cute! It must be fun to be wearing such a shimmery combo. Interesting that now Blaze looks much deeper than before - I guess it's the lighting.

Thanks! it looks pretty dark on my hands maybe is because I did 3 coats. Too bad we have not had decent sunlight  in about a week so I could do a pic in the sunlight,  we actually had snow today!


----------



## CheshireCookie

I am so embarrassed



I got so far behind doing my manis since I was sick the last few weeks and I finally just started busting them out as quick as I could to catch up...not there just yet, but I almost am! Everyone's manis have been soooooo amazing! Inspiration comes from so many different places, it's exciting to see everyone's visions and designs



LOVE them all!

Here's my quick catch up pics! -

#9 - RAINBOW





#10 - GRADIENT





#11 - POLKA DOTS





#12 - STRIPES


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your nails are growing a lot! I have this silly habit of filing mine between manis.



It's nice you got so much positive attention on your dots!  I think they don't look as much like gumballs because they are not solid - as some of the dots are a bit less than fully opaque, it gives more of the 'lights' effect. Fun anyway! I really like your Fall stripes and the colours you chose.

So why is the festival the best week of the year?
Thanks, Monika, but Shhh....I'll tell you a secret...the only way I've been able to get my nails to grow out has been gel nails. What you're seeing is tips on the ends of my nails. Although, when I took off the strips mani I noticed that most of my nails are now long enough to not have tips on them anymore. Though, there's still a gel overlay, there's only two nails with fake tips on them now. Yay!

As for the Fall Fest take a look here http://www.nutclub.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=category&amp;id=21&amp;Itemid=36 That's just the food at the festival, which I think is the best part. There's also contests and rides (though I'm not a fan of those as much). If you can dream up the food, it's probably there. Plus, all of these booths are charities, and the West Side Nut Club is itself a charity. So, this festival is put on by a charity to help support other area charities (churches, schools and clubs which contribute to the local community). People come from all over the tri-state area to go to the Fall Fest. Our hotels book up from people coming in from out of town. It brings a lot of revenue to the area also. I love the opportunity to volunteer for my mom's church at their booth. I love the food. I love seeing all of the people. I love watching the community coming together to support each other.  And I love watching so many people having so much fun.

PS if there's a food that you can think of that's not on the list, let me know so we can add it next year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 15: Delicate print​  ​ Laces​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Base - Zoya Gie Gie​ Laces &amp; Corset - Stamping plate BM-420 &amp; Konad Black stamping polish​ Buttons - China Glaze Cheers to You &amp; small dotting tool​  ​  ​ 

​


----------



## chrysalis101

Animal print mani Some people have said they are cow print and some have said dalmatian. Personally, I think Creuella DeVille would kill for these nails.



Cover Girl White Night and Sinful colors black on black with Shanty plate 225. Actually, I had this plate at the end of my book because I never thought I would use it. So glad I joined this challenge. Please forgive the dead plant in the background. I can paint my thumbnail green but it's still a black thumb.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 15: Delicate print​  ​ Laces​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Base - Zoya Gie Gie​ Laces &amp; Corset - Stamping plate BM-420 &amp; Konad Black stamping polish​ Buttons - China Glaze Cheers to You &amp; small dotting tool​  ​  ​ 

​ Wow! So pretty and so clean!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so embarrassed



I got so far behind doing my manis since I was sick the last few weeks and I finally just started busting them out as quick as I could to catch up...not there just yet, but I almost am! Everyone's manis have been soooooo amazing! Inspiration comes from so many different places, it's exciting to see everyone's visions and designs



LOVE them all!

Here's my quick catch up pics! -

#9 - RAINBOW





#10 - GRADIENT





#11 - POLKA DOTS





#12 - STRIPES




Oooh Cookie it's such fun to see all of these. Your cityscape idea is fantastic and the colours are beautiful. And I really like your rhinestone feature on the pink one!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Animal print mani

Some people have said they are cow print and some have said dalmatian. Personally, I think Creuella DeVille would kill for these nails.




Cover Girl White Night and Sinful colors black on black with Shanty plate 225. Actually, I had this plate at the end of my book because I never thought I would use it. So glad I joined this challenge.

Please forgive the dead plant in the background. I can paint my thumbnail green but it's still a black thumb.
Very cute - I can't decide... maybe Dalmatian. So sad about the plant. My mom is the same way; cut flowers are just better.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, Monika, but Shhh....I'll tell you a secret...the only way I've been able to get my nails to grow out has been gel nails. What you're seeing is tips on the ends of my nails. Although, when I took off the strips mani I noticed that most of my nails are now long enough to not have tips on them anymore. Though, there's still a gel overlay, there's only two nails with fake tips on them now. Yay!

As for the Fall Fest take a look here http://www.nutclub.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=category&amp;id=21&amp;Itemid=36 That's just the food at the festival, which I think is the best part. There's also contests and rides (though I'm not a fan of those as much). If you can dream up the food, it's probably there. Plus, all of these booths are charities, and the West Side Nut Club is itself a charity. So, this festival is put on by a charity to help support other area charities (churches, schools and clubs which contribute to the local community). People come from all over the tri-state area to go to the Fall Fest. Our hotels book up from people coming in from out of town. It brings a lot of revenue to the area also. I love the opportunity to volunteer for my mom's church at their booth. I love the food. I love seeing all of the people. I love watching the community coming together to support each other.  And I love watching so many people having so much fun.

PS if there's a food that you can think of that's not on the list, let me know so we can add it next year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Aah! That's a good way to get them to 'grow' quickly but also to support them. I find even just having the polish on them helps them to not break as much. I'm nowhere near as consistent without a challenge.

The Fest sounds like it is a lot of fun. I might have some food ideas, but at some point people will not be able to eat or buy more!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #14 - FLOWERS*

This was done with Bondi NYPD, The Limelight, Brick Road, and a touch of white. I used a brush and dotting tools. I did this closer to the beginning of the marathon and saved it, which is why my nail lengths are a bit different. I notice I was holding the bottle differently too. Better? Worse?


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 15: Delicate print​  ​ Laces​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Base - Zoya Gie Gie​ Laces &amp; Corset - Stamping plate BM-420 &amp; Konad Black stamping polish​ Buttons - China Glaze Cheers to You &amp; small dotting tool​  ​  ​  ​ 
OOooooooooo, how gorgeous! I love that shade of pink 




Wait a second....I have that color! WHY haven't I used it yet?!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Animal print mani

Some people have said they are cow print and some have said dalmatian. Personally, I think Creuella DeVille would kill for these nails.




Cover Girl White Night and Sinful colors black on black with Shanty plate 225. Actually, I had this plate at the end of my book because I never thought I would use it. So glad I joined this challenge.

Please forgive the dead plant in the background. I can paint my thumbnail green but it's still a black thumb.

Oh my goodness, how adorable! I wouldn't even have thought to do a dalmation print! It is too darn cute.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #14 - FLOWERS*

This was done with Bondi NYPD, The Limelight, Brick Road, and a touch of white. I used a brush and dotting tools. I did this closer to the beginning of the marathon and saved it, which is why my nail lengths are a bit different. I notice I was holding the bottle differently too. Better? Worse?








Seriously, gorgeous! i think the contrast in the colors is what makes it extra special! (The flash is bouncing off the bottle making it hard to see the brand if you are wanting to promote the brand).


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #14 - FLOWERS*

This was done with Bondi NYPD, The Limelight, Brick Road, and a touch of white. I used a brush and dotting tools. I did this closer to the beginning of the marathon and saved it, which is why my nail lengths are a bit different. I notice I was holding the bottle differently too. Better? Worse?









Gorgeous combo! I love the blue and yellow contrast!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Hooray! I did another mani today that I was behind on! LOL





*MANI #13 -* ANIMAL PRINT





I know it's so incredibly cliche to do a leopard print lol, but I LOOOOOVE leopard print! It was an absolute MUST!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously, gorgeous! i think the contrast in the colors is what makes it extra special! (The flash is bouncing off the bottle making it hard to see the brand if you are wanting to promote the brand).
Thanks Angi - yeah I've gotten better at that (aiming the flash) part since, but it was a good photo for showing the nice colours, so I chose it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Gorgeous combo! I love the blue and yellow contrast!
Thanks Cookie! I always think about the Swedish flag with blue and yellow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hooray! I did another mani today that I was behind on! LOL





*MANI #13 -* ANIMAL PRINT





I know it's so incredibly cliche to do a leopard print lol, but I LOOOOOVE leopard print! It was an absolute MUST!




I love the print and I love the combo! Lady Liberty and Teal Magnolia look absolutely fantastic here - this mani makes me even happier I have them!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #14 - FLOWERS*

This was done with Bondi NYPD, The Limelight, Brick Road, and a touch of white. I used a brush and dotting tools. I did this closer to the beginning of the marathon and saved it, which is why my nail lengths are a bit different. I notice I was holding the bottle differently too. Better? Worse?










Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously, gorgeous! i think the contrast in the colors is what makes it extra special! (The flash is bouncing off the bottle making it hard to see the brand if you are wanting to promote the brand).


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks Angi - yeah I've gotten better at that (aiming the flash) part since, but it was a good photo for showing the nice colours, so I chose it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@Monika1 I hope you KNOW I was not criticizing your picture ... reading back over this, I think maybe I took your "Better? Worse?" as a request for critique of your photograph? That's why I said what I did about the flash on the bottle. 



 I seriously love your mani here, as I do most of your manis. This one is a particular favorite as it has two of my all-time favorite colors in it - my school colors of blue and gold! Just 'splainin....and hoping you didn't take offense...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

I see so many pretty manis! I'm gonna go back thru later and give them some love, but for now here's my Animal Print! Who could have guessed that my fave animal is the peacock?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Base color: Sephora/Pantone Reflecting Pond, accents are Mary Kay Gold Leaf, Pure Ice Superstar, and SH Black Heart. ETA: It started to rain right as I took these pictures. I love the mini raindrop on the peacock's neck! The light was very weird/filtered/cloudy, so apologies for the weird shiny reflections in parts of the pics!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the print and I love the combo! Lady Liberty and Teal Magnolia look absolutely fantastic here - this mani makes me even happier I have them!

Thanks Monica! Haha, I know what you mean! I've seen manis that I fall in love with and I think: OOooo, that color is gorgeous! What is it?! OH! I HAVE THAT!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I see so many pretty manis! I'm gonna go back thru later and give them some love, but for now here's my Animal Print! Who could have guessed that my fave animal is the peacock?









Base color: Sephora/Pantone Reflecting Pond, accents are Mary Kay Gold Leaf, Pure Ice Superstar, and SH Black Heart.

ETA: It started to rain right as I took these pictures. I love the mini raindrop on the peacock's neck! The light was very weird/filtered/cloudy, so apologies for the weird shiny reflections in parts of the pics!

Oh my goodness, I looooooove this! So chic!


----------



## Lolo22

Well I hate to admit it, but I have sort of dropped out of the marathon.  I realized I am not talented enough at nail art and I can't really get away with wearing many of the challenges at work



.  I made a solid effort at my first gradient and it was horrible.  I think I will still try a few of them and see if I can get a little better and I definitely will keep an eye on everyone's mani entries.  I really don't know how you guys do some of these! 

For animal print - I tried to make leopard spots but it just looked like blobs so I went for the nail strips (cheating, I know) and Julep Eileen.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I hate to admit it, but I have sort of dropped out of the marathon.  I realized I am not talented enough at nail art and I can't really get away with wearing many of the challenges at work



.  I made a solid effort at my first gradient and it was horrible.  I think I will still try a few of them and see if I can get a little better and I definitely will keep an eye on everyone's mani entries.  I really don't know how you guys do some of these! 

For animal print - I tried to make leopard spots but it just looked like blobs so I went for the nail strips (cheating, I know) and Julep Eileen.




totally NOT cheating! It's called using your resources. I am terrible at nail art, so I am taking advantage of stamping. I have a couple manis planned out that will use temp tattoo paper. I love those nail strips, by the way...what are they?


----------



## jesemiaud

Delicate Print - I used Deborah Lippman Mermaid Eyes and Bondi Starry Night. Stamping plate PUEEN-13

When I think of delicate...lace comes to mind, but when I was looking through my stamping plates, this one begged to be used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Monika1 I hope you KNOW I was not criticizing your picture ... reading back over this, I think maybe I took your "Better? Worse?" as a request for critique of your photograph? That's why I said what I did about the flash on the bottle. 



 I seriously love your mani here, as I do most of your manis. This one is a particular favorite as it has two of my all-time favorite colors in it - my school colors of blue and gold! Just 'splainin....and hoping you didn't take offense...
Nope. No offense taken. No worries! I actually was mulling over the hand position on the bottle more than anything. My thumbs don't turn to show the full image on the thumb in my current position, but that is just 'thumb configuration' reality



so if I wanted to get around that, I could take separate pics, or leave out the bottle. With the bottle rotated it's easier to hold, but you see more fingers than nails, which isn't the objective. &lt;&lt; See - more mulling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks Monica! Haha, I know what you mean! I've seen manis that I fall in love with and I think: OOooo, that color is gorgeous! What is it?! OH! I HAVE THAT!




Yup! This was one of those situations! I looked at the colour, thought "must have that", went to your blog, saw what it was, and then thought "oh good!, I have that; now why doesn't it look like that on me?" Maybe lighting, but you know I will be trying that mix of colours in the new future. So funny!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I see so many pretty manis! I'm gonna go back thru later and give them some love, but for now here's my Animal Print! Who could have guessed that my fave animal is the peacock?









Base color: Sephora/Pantone Reflecting Pond, accents are Mary Kay Gold Leaf, Pure Ice Superstar, and SH Black Heart.

ETA: It started to rain right as I took these pictures. I love the mini raindrop on the peacock's neck! The light was very weird/filtered/cloudy, so apologies for the weird shiny reflections in parts of the pics!
Wow! Very impressive. That is so cool! I can see the other gold features as peacock feathers, but also as bottle-brush flowers. I really like the strategy of one finger with the feature and others with details.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Delicate Print - I used Deborah Lippman Mermaid Eyes and Bondi Starry Night. Stamping plate PUEEN-13

When I think of delicate...lace comes to mind, but when I was looking through my stamping plates, this one begged to be used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I really like this colour combination and also the print. It looks really great!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have I mentioned that I'm terrible at taking the pix and posting them? I haven't had the dots on for several days. Had the strips on till this morning and now I'm working on my animal print (I'll finish it tonight, probably). But I just didn't post the pix...I'm bad. ok, so, here goes.

Dots Mani: I was going for gumballs in a machine, but I've had several people say that they look like confetti or party lights. At any rate, they were a show stopper that I'll have to do again. I don't think I've ever had so many people comment on a mani before.









Stripes Mani: I wanted something with a fall feel. We are having the Fall Festival where I live, and I was working one of the booths several days this week. (Best week of the year to me.) Polish used: SH Luster Shine Firefly and lava and CG Agro




Well no wonder you got so many compliments, it's a GORGEOUS mani!  I love the stripes, too, they're so pretty and perfect for fall!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, I'm definitely not a flowery sort of person. I actually considered skipping this one, but talked myself into just a few flower stamps that I think I can live with for a few days.





With Butter London Trout Pout and Slapper.
Pretty!

Oh I LOVE this color combo!  The floral details are perfection!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my dots:




I wasn't ready to let go of Zoya blaze and the dots were done with a silver striper.
Very classy!  I love the Blaze color!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so embarrassed




I got so far behind doing my manis since I was sick the last few weeks and I finally just started busting them out as quick as I could to catch up...not there just yet, but I almost am! Everyone's manis have been soooooo amazing! Inspiration comes from so many different places, it's exciting to see everyone's visions and designs



LOVE them all!

Here's my quick catch up pics! -

#9 - RAINBOW





#10 - GRADIENT





#11 - POLKA DOTS





#12 - STRIPES




All hail the Master (Mistress?) of Manicures!  I think the stripes are my favorite, did you use striping tape? The lines are SO PERFECT!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 15: Delicate print​  ​ Laces​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Base - Zoya Gie Gie​ Laces &amp; Corset - Stamping plate BM-420 &amp; Konad Black stamping polish​ Buttons - China Glaze Cheers to You &amp; small dotting tool​  ​  ​ 

​ Ohhhh, so beautiful and perfect for delicate print!  And just a little bit naughty!  





Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Animal print mani

Some people have said they are cow print and some have said dalmatian. Personally, I think Creuella DeVille would kill for these nails.




Cover Girl White Night and Sinful colors black on black with Shanty plate 225. Actually, I had this plate at the end of my book because I never thought I would use it. So glad I joined this challenge.

Please forgive the dead plant in the background. I can paint my thumbnail green but it's still a black thumb.
Agreed.  Cruella de Ville would be all over these!  So cute!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #14 - FLOWERS*

This was done with Bondi NYPD, The Limelight, Brick Road, and a touch of white. I used a brush and dotting tools. I did this closer to the beginning of the marathon and saved it, which is why my nail lengths are a bit different. I notice I was holding the bottle differently too. Better? Worse?








This looks like a beautiful field of flowers!  Amazing job!  (And I think you're holding the bottle perfectly)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hooray! I did another mani today that I was behind on! LOL





*MANI #13 -* ANIMAL PRINT





I know it's so incredibly cliche to do a leopard print lol, but I LOOOOOVE leopard print! It was an absolute MUST!




It's not cliched, it's classic!  And awesome!  What is the base color you used, because I NEED it!?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I hate to admit it, but I have sort of dropped out of the marathon.  I realized I am not talented enough at nail art and I can't really get away with wearing many of the challenges at work



.  I made a solid effort at my first gradient and it was horrible.  I think I will still try a few of them and see if I can get a little better and I definitely will keep an eye on everyone's mani entries.  I really don't know how you guys do some of these! 

For animal print - I tried to make leopard spots but it just looked like blobs so I went for the nail strips (cheating, I know) and Julep Eileen.




I understand maybe giant rainbows wouldn't work for work, but many of the current themes for the marathon don't demand a specific colour palette, which might make it a bit easier to make them work appropriate. I hope it will. I think it would be a really interesting exercise to create all of the graphic variation with polishes from the same colour as the base - for example a shimmery nude with graphic elements created using a nude cream and possibly a second nude-pink cream. It would be subtle enough for work because whatever the image, it would take concerted effort to identify it outside of in a close up photo. Just an idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you'll continue because I've enjoyed your images, I know we're each our own worst critics, and our shared learning experience is better with you in it. This is all about trying new things, so if you get enjoyment out of it, I hope you definitely continue, and definitely know your contributions are valued and enjoyed.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
This looks like a beautiful field of flowers!  Amazing job!  (And I think you're holding the bottle perfectly)
Thank-you Leigh! Field of wildflowers is exactly what I felt it was too! I've changed how I position my nails for the photos here and there, so I'm just trying to find what I like best. Thanks!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
All hail the Master (Mistress?) of Manicures!  I think the stripes are my favorite, did you use striping tape? The lines are SO PERFECT!

  It's not cliched, it's classic!  And awesome!  What is the base color you used, because I NEED it!?

LMAO!



I did use striping tape! and thank you very much! My hubby calls me a sticker perfecter because I'm so OCD about sticker placement and alignment! He has Gundam model kits that he puts together and he leaves the marker striping and sticker placement to me. The stickers are RIDICULOUSLY tiny, like millimeter sizes that he wants perfectly placed where they're supposed to go (haha, no pressure!). I guess that it's translated over to striping tape!





The base I used is Bondi's Lady Liberty



It's seriously my all-time favorite Bondi!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: 
The base I used is Bondi's Lady Liberty



It's seriously my all-time favorite Bondi!

*Gasp* I JUST got that last week with my $15 credit!*  I'm SO using it for my floral mani next!

*and Fuschia-istic, which I think you used in your stripe manicure.  YAY!!! Pretties!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so embarrassed



I got so far behind doing my manis since I was sick the last few weeks and I finally just started busting them out as quick as I could to catch up...not there just yet, but I almost am! Everyone's manis have been soooooo amazing! Inspiration comes from so many different places, it's exciting to see everyone's visions and designs



LOVE them all!

Here's my quick catch up pics! -

#9 - RAINBOW





#10 - GRADIENT





#11 - POLKA DOTS





#12 - STRIPES




Cookie, they all look amazing specially the stripes!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #15 - *_*Delicate Print*_

I hear delicate in the context of nails and I think of lace and roses. Not really my style, but I thought it was worth trying anyway. I feel it's way too ornate, bordering on gaudy. I initially hated it and figured I'd just take it off immediately and do the next one. Then inertia set in, and it actually also started growing on me. I think I could do a singe accent nail with a rose pattern, or use the criss-cross pattern stamp again, but definitely not  every  single  nail.





This was done with Bondi Horny Mistress as the main red. I have one nail with Nubar Rosso on each hand, and there is just one nail with Bondi Strawberry Fields for interest and comparison. I used image plates from Pueen: 22 and 27.

I did the reds partly so Donna, you can see Rosso if you don't have it. It's certainly not as orange as I remember it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 15: Delicate print​  ​ Laces​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Base - Zoya Gie Gie​ Laces &amp; Corset - Stamping plate BM-420 &amp; Konad Black stamping polish​ Buttons - China Glaze Cheers to You &amp; small dotting tool​  ​  ​ 

​ Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Animal print mani

Some people have said they are cow print and some have said dalmatian. Personally, I think Creuella DeVille would kill for these nails.




Cover Girl White Night and Sinful colors black on black with Shanty plate 225. Actually, I had this plate at the end of my book because I never thought I would use it. So glad I joined this challenge.

Please forgive the dead plant in the background. I can paint my thumbnail green but it's still a black thumb.
cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #14 - FLOWERS*

This was done with Bondi NYPD, The Limelight, Brick Road, and a touch of white. I used a brush and dotting tools. I did this closer to the beginning of the marathon and saved it, which is why my nail lengths are a bit different. I notice I was holding the bottle differently too. Better? Worse?








Pretty flowers, I love the colors.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hooray! I did another mani today that I was behind on! LOL





*MANI #13 -* ANIMAL PRINT





I know it's so incredibly cliche to do a leopard print lol, but I LOOOOOVE leopard print! It was an absolute MUST!




So pretty, I love leopard print!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I see so many pretty manis! I'm gonna go back thru later and give them some love, but for now here's my Animal Print! Who could have guessed that my fave animal is the peacock?









Base color: Sephora/Pantone Reflecting Pond, accents are Mary Kay Gold Leaf, Pure Ice Superstar, and SH Black Heart.

ETA: It started to rain right as I took these pictures. I love the mini raindrop on the peacock's neck! The light was very weird/filtered/cloudy, so apologies for the weird shiny reflections in parts of the pics!
This is beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I hate to admit it, but I have sort of dropped out of the marathon.  I realized I am not talented enough at nail art and I can't really get away with wearing many of the challenges at work



.  I made a solid effort at my first gradient and it was horrible.  I think I will still try a few of them and see if I can get a little better and I definitely will keep an eye on everyone's mani entries.  I really don't know how you guys do some of these!

For animal print - I tried to make leopard spots but it just looked like blobs so I went for the nail strips (cheating, I know) and Julep Eileen.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Delicate Print - I used Deborah Lippman Mermaid Eyes and Bondi Starry Night. Stamping plate PUEEN-13

When I think of delicate...lace comes to mind, but when I was looking through my stamping plates, this one begged to be used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




so cute!


----------



## JC327

@magicalmom Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: 
The base I used is Bondi's Lady Liberty



It's seriously my all-time favorite Bondi!

*Gasp* I JUST got that last week with my $15 credit!*  I'm SO using it for my floral mani next!

*and Fuschia-istic, which I think you used in your stripe manicure.  YAY!!! Pretties!

I still haven't used my credit might have to pick up Lady Liberty.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #15 - *_*Delicate Print*_

I hear delicate in the context of nails and I think of lace and roses. Not really my style, but I thought it was worth trying anyway. I feel it's way too ornate, bordering on gaudy. I initially hated it and figured I'd just take it off immediately and do the next one. Then inertia set in, and it actually also started growing on me. I think I could do a singe accent nail with a rose pattern, or use the criss-cross pattern stamp again, but definitely not  every  single  nail.





This was done with Bondi Horny Mistress as the main red. I have one nail with Nubar Rosso on each hand, and there is just one nail with Bondi Strawberry Fields for interest and comparison. I used image plates from Pueen: 22 and 27.

I did the reds partly so Donna, you can see Rosso if you don't have it. It's certainly not as orange as I remember it!



       





       


So pretty and girly!


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  totally NOT cheating! It's called using your resources. I am terrible at nail art, so I am taking advantage of stamping. I have a couple manis planned out that will use temp tattoo paper. I love those nail strips, by the way...what are they?
Haha thanks jesemiaud!  They are Sally Hansen, I think it's called Queen Cobra but I have used them a few times and don't have the box anymore so I'm not 100% positive.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I understand maybe giant rainbows wouldn't work for work, but many of the current themes for the marathon don't demand a specific colour palette, which might make it a bit easier to make them work appropriate. I hope it will. I think it would be a really interesting exercise to create all of the graphic variation with polishes from the same colour as the base - for example a shimmery nude with graphic elements created using a nude cream and possibly a second nude-pink cream. It would be subtle enough for work because whatever the image, it would take concerted effort to identify it outside of in a close up photo. Just an idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you'll continue because I've enjoyed your images, I know we're each our own worst critics, and our shared learning experience is better with you in it. This is all about trying new things, so if you get enjoyment out of it, I hope you definitely continue, and definitely know your contributions are valued and enjoyed.
Thanks @monika1, I like your idea.  I just need to be a little more creative I guess



Btw, I loved your rose nails!!! Beautiful!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty!
Thanks





Here's my flower nails! Julep Simone with Essie As Gold As it Gets over it and flowers using Bondi Uptown Girl, Sation Happy Wine-y People, DL Good Girl Gone Bad and Essie Nothing Else Metals.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks @monika1, I like your idea.  I just need to be a little more creative I guess



Btw, I loved your rose nails!!! Beautiful!

Here's my flower nails! Julep Simone with Essie As Gold As it Gets over it and flowers using Bondi Uptown Girl, Sation Happy Wine-y People, DL Good Girl Gone Bad and Essie Nothing Else Metals.








Thank-you! I'm glad you enjoyed them.

Yay! I'm happy you've posted this! It looks so elegant, especially on those fantastic nails of yours. Your hands are the kind a pianist would love - with such wonderful long fingers!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty and girly!
Thank-you! Though I don't feel quite that 'girly'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's nice to try something different here and there!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty flowers, I love the colors.
Thanks! I really enjoy the blue, yellow, green, white combo too! I'll have to do some others with this combo in the future.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #15 - *_*Delicate Print*_

I hear delicate in the context of nails and I think of lace and roses. Not really my style, but I thought it was worth trying anyway. I feel it's way too ornate, bordering on gaudy. I initially hated it and figured I'd just take it off immediately and do the next one. Then inertia set in, and it actually also started growing on me. I think I could do a singe accent nail with a rose pattern, or use the criss-cross pattern stamp again, but definitely not  every  single  nail.






This was done with Bondi Horny Mistress as the main red. I have one nail with Nubar Rosso on each hand, and there is just one nail with Bondi Strawberry Fields for interest and comparison. I used image plates from Pueen: 22 and 27.

I did the reds partly so Donna, you can see Rosso if you don't have it. It's certainly not as orange as I remember it!



       





       



So fancy! Love it! I actually loves the Strawberry Fields nail so much, it's super soft and feminine looking.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha thanks jesemiaud!  They are Sally Hansen, I think it's called Queen Cobra but I have used them a few times and don't have the box anymore so I'm not 100% positive.

Thanks @monika1, I like your idea.  I just need to be a little more creative I guess



Btw, I loved your rose nails!!! Beautiful!

Thanks





Here's my flower nails! Julep Simone with Essie As Gold As it Gets over it and flowers using Bondi Uptown Girl, Sation Happy Wine-y People, DL Good Girl Gone Bad and Essie Nothing Else Metals.









What an absolutely beautiful color!


----------



## Bediva16

I'm going to do this in my house alone, but I won't join the marathon seeming that it's already too late.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bediva16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to do this in my house alone, but I won't join the marathon seeming that it's already too late.

It's never too late to join!



You can jump in whenever you'd like! You don't even have to do every single one if you don't want to, we're easy going here.


----------



## Bediva16

> It's never too late to join!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can jump in whenever you'd like! You don't even have to do every single one if you don't want to, we're easy going here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok. I'll try to keep up!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bediva16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's never too late to join!



You can jump in whenever you'd like! You don't even have to do every single one if you don't want to, we're easy going here.




Ok. I'll try to keep up! You can start with Tribal Print if you want, that one starts today (Wednesday). You can check the first post for the rest of the schedule so you can follow along  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  totally NOT cheating! It's called using your resources. I am terrible at nail art, so I am taking advantage of stamping. I have a couple manis planned out that will use temp tattoo paper. I love those nail strips, by the way...what are they?
Haha thanks jesemiaud!  They are Sally Hansen, I think it's called Queen Cobra but I have used them a few times and don't have the box anymore so I'm not 100% positive.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I understand maybe giant rainbows wouldn't work for work, but many of the current themes for the marathon don't demand a specific colour palette, which might make it a bit easier to make them work appropriate. I hope it will. I think it would be a really interesting exercise to create all of the graphic variation with polishes from the same colour as the base - for example a shimmery nude with graphic elements created using a nude cream and possibly a second nude-pink cream. It would be subtle enough for work because whatever the image, it would take concerted effort to identify it outside of in a close up photo. Just an idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you'll continue because I've enjoyed your images, I know we're each our own worst critics, and our shared learning experience is better with you in it. This is all about trying new things, so if you get enjoyment out of it, I hope you definitely continue, and definitely know your contributions are valued and enjoyed.
Thanks @monika1, I like your idea.  I just need to be a little more creative I guess



Btw, I loved your rose nails!!! Beautiful!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty!
Thanks





Here's my flower nails! Julep Simone with Essie As Gold As it Gets over it and flowers using Bondi Uptown Girl, Sation Happy Wine-y People, DL Good Girl Gone Bad and Essie Nothing Else Metals.









So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty and girly!
Thank-you! Though I don't feel quite that 'girly'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's nice to try something different here and there!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty flowers, I love the colors.
Thanks! I really enjoy the blue, yellow, green, white combo too! I'll have to do some others with this combo in the future.





Its always good to try something new, you might discover something you never new you loved! I loved your flowers and would love to see what you come up with in the future.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I hate to admit it, but I have sort of dropped out of the marathon.  I realized I am not talented enough at nail art and I can't really get away with wearing many of the challenges at work



.  I made a solid effort at my first gradient and it was horrible.  I think I will still try a few of them and see if I can get a little better and I definitely will keep an eye on everyone's mani entries.  I really don't know how you guys do some of these! 

Lolo,

Why not stay in and just do an accent nail with whatever the pattern is at the time? If you feel like it'll be too unprofessional for your work you could do what people who have tattoos do...put a band aid on while you're at work. That would let you push out of your comfort zone a bit and practice techniques you wouldn't otherwise try, but in a very controlled way. Also, doing 1 or 2 nails doesn't take nearly as long as 10, you could probably get through this challenge at a much faster pace. 

But, please, do keep posting. You have such beautiful nails and hands!

I don't always complement people's manis on here because I know that I'll never be able to keep up with how fast they get posted, and I'd get confused with who I have and haven't complemented. So I figured it was easier to just not complement anyone until the end. But, please, ladies, they have all been pretty and inventive and, more than a few times, given me a new way to look at whatever the challenge is. Keep up the good work. I feel like we're all learning so much about nail art, going easier on ourselves, and our own creativity.


----------



## JC327

My stripes using Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.


----------



## mhammill

I really like all these manis - I'm hoping I'll be able to jump back in next week.  I've been using Lemony Flutter by Lush every day and every time I wash my hands.  At night using Burt's Bees Hand Repair, just slathering it on and then putting gloves over it.  It seems to be working miracles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its always good to try something new, you might discover something you never new you loved! I loved your flowers and would love to see what you come up with in the future.
Thank-you so much! I'm glad you're enjoying them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So fancy! Love it! I actually loves the Strawberry Fields nail so much, it's super soft and feminine looking.
Thank-you! I'm still wearing this, so it's really grown on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Strawberry Fields nail has gotten a lot of positive comments. You're not the only one for whom it's the favourite! I guess sometimes a little less contrast with a sweet background colour is a good thing!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My stripes using Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.






Wow! Fuchsia is a beautiful colour on you! I really like your striped play on the French manicure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like all these manis - I'm hoping I'll be able to jump back in next week.  I've been using Lemony Flutter by Lush every day and every time I wash my hands.  At night using Burt's Bees Hand Repair, just slathering it on and then putting gloves over it.  It seems to be working miracles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just made a batch of lotion. My mom calls it Daughter's Magic Lotion. She is going through Chemo and has super dry skin from it, but this stuff makes it so much better. She forgot it when she went on vacation and was using regular bottled lotion from the hotel and her hands were cracked and bleeding when she got home. This stuff healed it up in a couple of days.

It's:

1 part beeswax (available on Amazon or a local health food store)

1 part coconut oil (in the baking isle)

1 part sunflower seed oil (in the baking isle)

milt it all together and pour into a mold. A mold can be an old deodorant tube, a cupcake liner, ice cube tray, anything really. Let it cool completely or put it in the freezer for a few minutes.


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you! I'm glad you enjoyed them.

Yay! I'm happy you've posted this! It looks so elegant, especially on those fantastic nails of yours. Your hands are the kind a pianist would love - with such wonderful long fingers!
Haha I have never tried to play the piano but I am a really fast typer!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
What an absolutely beautiful color!
Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Lolo,

Why not stay in and just do an accent nail with whatever the pattern is at the time? If you feel like it'll be too unprofessional for your work you could do what people who have tattoos do...put a band aid on while you're at work. That would let you push out of your comfort zone a bit and practice techniques you wouldn't otherwise try, but in a very controlled way. Also, doing 1 or 2 nails doesn't take nearly as long as 10, you could probably get through this challenge at a much faster pace. 

But, please, do keep posting. You have such beautiful nails and hands!

I don't always complement people's manis on here because I know that I'll never be able to keep up with how fast they get posted, and I'd get confused with who I have and haven't complemented. So I figured it was easier to just not complement anyone until the end. But, please, ladies, they have all been pretty and inventive and, more than a few times, given me a new way to look at whatever the challenge is. Keep up the good work. I feel like we're all learning so much about nail art, going easier on ourselves, and our own creativity.
Thanks Chrysalis, I will keep at it.  I really like Monika's suggestion to put a neutral spin on the challenges.  The good news is that my boss is gone next week so maybe I can go a little wild haha!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My stripes using Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.






I love this! It makes me think of the 80's for some reason



  That color is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Â  Its always good to try something new, you might discover something you never new you loved! I loved your flowers and would love to see what you come up with in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you so much! I'm glad you're enjoying them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Â  So fancy! Love it! I actually loves the Strawberry Fields nail so much, it's super soft and feminine looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank-you! I'm still wearing this, so it's really grown on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Strawberry Fields nail has gotten a lot of positive comments. You're not the only one for whom it's the favourite! I guess sometimes a little less contrast with a sweet background colour is a good thing!
Click to expand...

 Strawberry fields is definitely a great color and it applies like butter. It's a one coater but I always do two out of habit.


----------



## JC327

> My stripes using Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Fuchsia is a beautiful colour on you! I really like your striped play on the French manicure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...

 Thank you so much!


----------



## JC327

> Â  I really like all these manis - I'm hoping I'll be able to jump back in next week.Â  I've been using Lemony Flutter by Lush every day and every time I wash my hands.Â Â At night using Burt's Bees Hand Repair, just slathering it on and then putting gloves over it.Â  It seems to be working miracles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> I just made a batch of lotion. My mom calls it Daughter's Magic Lotion. She is going through Chemo and has super dry skin from it, but this stuff makes it so much better. She forgot it when she went on vacation and was using regular bottled lotion from the hotel and her hands were cracked and bleeding when she got home. This stuff healed it up in a couple of days. It's: 1 part beeswax (available on Amazon or a local health food store) 1 part coconut oil (in the baking isle) 1 part sunflower seed oil (in the baking isle) milt it all together and pour into a mold. A mold can be an old deodorant tube, a cupcake liner, ice cube tray, anything really. Let it cool completely or put it in the freezer for a few minutes.
Click to expand...

 That's so sweet of you! I hope your mom feels better soon.


----------



## JC327

> Â  Thank-you! I'm glad you enjoyed them. Yay! I'm happy you've posted this! It looks so elegant, especially on those fantastic nails of yours. Your hands are the kind a pianist would love - with such wonderful long fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I have never tried to play the piano but I am a really fast typer!
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely beautiful color!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolo, Why not stay in and just do an accent nail with whatever the pattern is at the time? If you feel like it'll be too unprofessional for your work you could do what people who have tattoos do...put a band aid on while you're at work. That would let you push out of your comfort zone a bit and practice techniques you wouldn't otherwise try, but in a very controlled way. Also, doing 1 or 2 nails doesn't take nearly as long as 10, you could probably get through this challenge at a much faster pace.Â  But, please, do keep posting. You have such beautiful nails and hands! I don't always complement people's manis on here because I know that I'll never be able to keep up with how fast they get posted, and I'd get confused with who I have and haven't complemented. So I figured it was easier to just not complement anyone until the end. But, please, ladies, they have all been pretty and inventive and, more than a few times, given me a new way to look at whatever the challenge is. Keep up the good work. I feel like we're all learning so much about nail art, going easier on ourselves, and our own creativity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chrysalis, I will keep at it.Â  I really like Monika's suggestion to put a neutral spin on the challenges.Â  The good news is that my boss is gone next week so maybe I can go a little wild haha!
> 
> 
> 
> My stripes using Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this! It makes me think of the 80's for some reason :headphonedance: Â  That color is so pretty!
Click to expand...

 Thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Floral:



Bondi's Lady Liberty with Kiss nail stickers. Not my fave, I was using up the last of my stickers, but its cute!


----------



## jesemiaud

Tribal Manicure: Since I failed so spectacularly on my first attempt, I decided to google a tribal tattoo pattern and print it on temp tattoo paper. Although, apparently, I forgot the topcoat on my thumb, lol. Formula X by Sephora in Grandiose and Ruffian Hedge Fund.





I originally wanted to do a Cleveland Indians inspired manicure, but it turned out so bad! I am not a nail artist by any stretch of the imagination! I had tried to paint baseballs on my fingers on the half moon, but it looked more like scary, bloody halloween art. Pictures in the spoiler for the brave of heart!



Spoiler











The poor indian...he never would lie flat no matter how many layers of top coat I added.


----------



## mhammill

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just made a batch of lotion. My mom calls it Daughter's Magic Lotion. She is going through Chemo and has super dry skin from it, but this stuff makes it so much better. She forgot it when she went on vacation and was using regular bottled lotion from the hotel and her hands were cracked and bleeding when she got home. This stuff healed it up in a couple of days.

It's:

1 part beeswax (available on Amazon or a local health food store)

1 part coconut oil (in the baking isle)

1 part sunflower seed oil (in the baking isle)

milt it all together and pour into a mold. A mold can be an old deodorant tube, a cupcake liner, ice cube tray, anything really. Let it cool completely or put it in the freezer for a few minutes.

Oh my goodness thank you for this recipe!  The weather we're having here is wreaking havoc on my skin!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 16: Tribal Print




Base color stripes of Zoya Tamsen, Rekha, and Anja. Stamped with konad white and BM-402, topped with Zoya Coraline.


----------



## chrysalis101

Flowers mani Done with Spoiled correction tape and SC Mesmerized with Bundle Monster plate 316.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Flowers mani
Done with Spoiled correction tape and SC Mesmerized with Bundle Monster plate 316.




thats so pretty, im not usually one for floral manis...but this i like


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My stripes using Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.



 

Oooooo, @JC327, I love this! It's so girly-edgy chic! It also reminds me of a feminine Halloween look!





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Floral:




Bondi's Lady Liberty with Kiss nail stickers. Not my fave, I was using up the last of my stickers, but its cute!
@magicalmom yaaaaaaaay, you got your Lady Liberty! Isn't it such a stunning color? I think this mani is adorable





Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tribal Manicure: Since I failed so spectacularly on my first attempt, I decided to google a tribal tattoo pattern and print it on temp tattoo paper. Although, apparently, I forgot the topcoat on my thumb, lol. Formula X by Sephora in Grandiose and Ruffian Hedge Fund.





I originally wanted to do a Cleveland Indians inspired manicure, but it turned out so bad! I am not a nail artist by any stretch of the imagination! I had tried to paint baseballs on my fingers on the half moon, but it looked more like scary, bloody halloween art. Pictures in the spoiler for the brave of heart!



Spoiler











The poor indian...he never would lie flat no matter how many layers of top coat I added.


 
What a cool idea @jesemiaud! I love the Grandiose and Hedge Fund together! I have Hedge Fund but I've yet to try it out, I always love how it looks in manis though





Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 16: Tribal Print





Base color stripes of Zoya Tamsen, Rekha, and Anja. Stamped with konad white and BM-402, topped with Zoya Coraline.

OOOooooooo, so awesome @Scooby Dynamite! The colors look so fab with each other! You are by far the Queen of Stamping!



 





Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Flowers mani
Done with Spoiled correction tape and SC Mesmerized with Bundle Monster plate 316.




Love it @chrysalis101! It's so soft and feminine chic! I don't think I have that BM plate, but now it's on my wishlist! LOL


----------



## CheshireCookie

*MANI #14* - *FLOWERS*

I shall catch up! I shall, I shall! LOL So I'm not too big on florals, flower manis, etc....I may have gone a tad modern here.













From Left to Right -  OPI Planks a Lot, Julep Diedre, Julep Millie, Bondi Tavern on the, Sephora by OPI Break a Leg-Warmer


----------



## nikkimouse

I'm so far behind. I had a bad try at stripes and los my nail art mojo for a while but I think it is back now. Mani 12: stripes



Base is zoya hazel and Evangeline. Then lots of stripping tape. Topped off with zoya storm. I really liked how it came out.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so far behind. I had a bad try at stripes and los my nail art mojo for a while but I think it is back now.
Mani 12: stripes



Base is zoya hazel and Evangeline. Then lots of stripping tape. Topped off with zoya storm. I really liked how it came out.
So awesome! Glad you got your mojo back!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Floral:




Bondi's Lady Liberty with Kiss nail stickers. Not my fave, I was using up the last of my stickers, but its cute!
Pretty! those nails stickers are so cute.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tribal Manicure: Since I failed so spectacularly on my first attempt, I decided to google a tribal tattoo pattern and print it on temp tattoo paper. Although, apparently, I forgot the topcoat on my thumb, lol. Formula X by Sephora in Grandiose and Ruffian Hedge Fund.





I originally wanted to do a Cleveland Indians inspired manicure, but it turned out so bad! I am not a nail artist by any stretch of the imagination! I had tried to paint baseballs on my fingers on the half moon, but it looked more like scary, bloody halloween art. Pictures in the spoiler for the brave of heart!



Spoiler











The poor indian...he never would lie flat no matter how many layers of top coat I added.


 This looks so cool and its very creative your idea to print the stickers. I think your baseball mani turned out great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 16: Tribal Print





Base color stripes of Zoya Tamsen, Rekha, and Anja. Stamped with konad white and BM-402, topped with Zoya Coraline.
Amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Flowers mani
Done with Spoiled correction tape and SC Mesmerized with Bundle Monster plate 316.




So pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so far behind. I had a bad try at stripes and los my nail art mojo for a while but I think it is back now.
Mani 12: stripes



Base is zoya hazel and Evangeline. Then lots of stripping tape. Topped off with zoya storm. I really liked how it came out.

OOoooo, I love it! It looks like a laser light show!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My stripes using Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.



 

Oooooo, @JC327, I love this! It's so girly-edgy chic! It also reminds me of a feminine Halloween look!





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Floral:




Bondi's Lady Liberty with Kiss nail stickers. Not my fave, I was using up the last of my stickers, but its cute!
@magicalmom yaaaaaaaay, you got your Lady Liberty! Isn't it such a stunning color? I think this mani is adorable





Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tribal Manicure: Since I failed so spectacularly on my first attempt, I decided to google a tribal tattoo pattern and print it on temp tattoo paper. Although, apparently, I forgot the topcoat on my thumb, lol. Formula X by Sephora in Grandiose and Ruffian Hedge Fund.





I originally wanted to do a Cleveland Indians inspired manicure, but it turned out so bad! I am not a nail artist by any stretch of the imagination! I had tried to paint baseballs on my fingers on the half moon, but it looked more like scary, bloody halloween art. Pictures in the spoiler for the brave of heart!



Spoiler











The poor indian...he never would lie flat no matter how many layers of top coat I added.


 
What a cool idea @jesemiaud! I love the Grandiose and Hedge Fund together! I have Hedge Fund but I've yet to try it out, I always love how it looks in manis though





Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 16: Tribal Print





Base color stripes of Zoya Tamsen, Rekha, and Anja. Stamped with konad white and BM-402, topped with Zoya Coraline.

OOOooooooo, so awesome @Scooby Dynamite! The colors look so fab with each other! You are by far the Queen of Stamping!



 





Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Flowers mani
Done with Spoiled correction tape and SC Mesmerized with Bundle Monster plate 316.




Love it @chrysalis101! It's so soft and feminine chic! I don't think I have that BM plate, but now it's on my wishlist! LOL

 @CheshireCookie Thanks, I love the color I think I need a matching lipstick for it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *MANI #14* - *FLOWERS*

I shall catch up! I shall, I shall! LOL So I'm not too big on florals, flower manis, etc....I may have gone a tad modern here.













From Left to Right -  OPI Planks a Lot, Julep Diedre, Julep Millie, Bondi Tavern on the, Sephora by OPI Break a Leg-Warmer
I love all the colors you used, I must buy Tavern on the its suck a pretty color.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love all the colors you used, I must buy Tavern on the its suck a pretty color.

Thanks @JC327! It really is stunning, I used it for tiny sections in my stained glass mani, but not over large areas on the nail...now that I can see it better, I've absolutely fallen in love with it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so far behind. I had a bad try at stripes and los my nail art mojo for a while but I think it is back now.
Mani 12: stripes



Base is zoya hazel and Evangeline. Then lots of stripping tape. Topped off with zoya storm. I really liked how it came out.
Beautiful!


----------



## angismith

Help us celebrate this weekend with a new forum under Nail Talk: Nail Art &amp; Stamping:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping

_*Thank you so much, MuT and Zadidoll for setting up this forum for us to share our artistic manicures, product reviews, how-to ideas, etc. No matter what brand you love the most, this forum is for ALL nail polish brands. The focus is strictly on the art - whether it is a new version of a French manicure, learning to stamp, or just showing off your creativity with geometry, beginning to use rhinestones and striping tape, you name it - if it is beyond a simple and elegant single polish manicure, please share it with us here also, even though you may have also shared it with a subscription group or What Polish Are You Wearing? I hope this forum reflects all the beauty that is NAIL ART!*_


----------



## chrysalis101

Delicate mani



This is my favorite kind of mani. This is the exact mani that I was going to do right before we started this challenge. I have been waiting patiently for this one, and was not disappointed! I like it because it's pretty and sexy and you don't have to be skilled to get it to have a nice wow factor. Polish is SC Cinderella with actual lace over it.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Delicate mani





This is my favorite kind of mani. This is the exact mani that I was going to do right before we started this challenge. I have been waiting patiently for this one, and was not disappointed! I like it because it's pretty and sexy and you don't have to be skilled to get it to have a nice wow factor.

Polish is SC Cinderella with actual lace over it.
Wow...that is truly beautiful!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Delicate mani





This is my favorite kind of mani. This is the exact mani that I was going to do right before we started this challenge. I have been waiting patiently for this one, and was not disappointed! I like it because it's pretty and sexy and you don't have to be skilled to get it to have a nice wow factor.

Polish is SC Cinderella with actual lace over it.

That is absolutely stunning! I LOVE IT!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Delicate mani





This is my favorite kind of mani. This is the exact mani that I was going to do right before we started this challenge. I have been waiting patiently for this one, and was not disappointed! I like it because it's pretty and sexy and you don't have to be skilled to get it to have a nice wow factor.

Polish is SC Cinderella with actual lace over it.

Ooh that is GLORIOUS!  I love it!  Will you please share how you did it, if you don't mind?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 17: Glitter



Zoya Brie + Zoya Twila


----------



## chrysalis101

> Ooh that is GLORIOUS! Â I love it! Â Will you please share how you did it, if you don't mind?


 Thanks everyone! 2 coats of polish. Let it dry completely! I cut out pieces of lace from just a strip of lace trim. I got mine from Walmart for $3/yard. You really don't need much though. Just make sure there's a lot of more open areas. I used the backing from used SH nail straps as templates for cutting the lace to the correct size. It worked ok for the most part. Trying not to breathe, lay the lace on your nail then drop a big dot of top coat on it, spread just enough that the lace isn't in danger of flying off. You can adjust the lace a bit while the clear coat is still wet. Also use this time to trim extra from the end. Then slather that sucker in clear coat. It takes much more than normal. Press down gently on places that are lifting. I used a bottle that was already really thick and near end of life. It does make for a textured mani. You can feel the lace. And the ends of lace will either snag on stuff (if you didn't get them push down after coating), fray (if you didn't put enough clear coat on the ends), or lay down and play nice (if you got it all right). Mine always come out with a bit of all 3. Sometimes taking nail clippers to the trouble bits is a good way to take care of them. Or hit them with more clear coat. I really hope some of you try it. I love this look!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Delicate mani





This is my favorite kind of mani. This is the exact mani that I was going to do right before we started this challenge. I have been waiting patiently for this one, and was not disappointed! I like it because it's pretty and sexy and you don't have to be skilled to get it to have a nice wow factor.

Polish is SC Cinderella with actual lace over it.
So pretty and the lace is a great detail.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 17: Glitter





Zoya Brie + Zoya Twila
This is a stunning combo!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 17: Glitter





Zoya Brie + Zoya Twila
This is such a fun and bold combination. Twila is amazing here! The more I look at these awesome creative works from all of you ladies, the more I see value in just about every colour and finish of nail polish, and many extras. You all do such awesome things with them. Now I'm going to have to catch up first on all of these amazing manis from the past few days, and then catch up on my own manis, again. Girls, I totally understand the challenge of falling a little behind, but I'm so happy everyone is sticking to it and impressed @Scooby Dynamite and others who manage to do these with impressive creativity and speed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Delicate mani





This is my favorite kind of mani. This is the exact mani that I was going to do right before we started this challenge. I have been waiting patiently for this one, and was not disappointed! I like it because it's pretty and sexy and you don't have to be skilled to get it to have a nice wow factor.

Polish is SC Cinderella with actual lace over it.
II so admire this mani. It looks fantastic and definitely has an amazing wow factor! The combination of Cinderella with the black lace is beautiful, and I love all the detail choices you made, like leaving the index finger tip free. Thank-you so much for the technique description too! I've never tried this technique, but you've emboldened me to consider it for the future.

[it's also neat to see how 'squashed hexagons' are actually a feature of true lace. Neat!]


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so far behind. I had a bad try at stripes and los my nail art mojo for a while but I think it is back now.
Mani 12: stripes



Base is zoya hazel and Evangeline. Then lots of stripping tape. Topped off with zoya storm. I really liked how it came out.
This looks great! The contrast is lovely. I really enjoy your variety in striping patterns and I'm glad your mojo is back! It looks like your nails are growing really nicely too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *MANI #14* - *FLOWERS*

I shall catch up! I shall, I shall! LOL So I'm not too big on florals, flower manis, etc....I may have gone a tad modern here.













From Left to Right -  OPI Planks a Lot, Julep Diedre, Julep Millie, Bondi Tavern on the, Sephora by OPI Break a Leg-Warmer
Wow! I really love this. The colour palette you've chosen is phenomenal, and the composition is definitely one that so appeals to my sensibility for design. It puts 'flowers' very easily right in my comfort zone! Awesome.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Flowers mani
Done with Spoiled correction tape and SC Mesmerized with Bundle Monster plate 316.




This is really pretty for flowers. I enjoy what you did with the orchid-like stamp and find the result delicate and flattering.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 16: Tribal Print





Base color stripes of Zoya Tamsen, Rekha, and Anja. Stamped with konad white and BM-402, topped with Zoya Coraline.
Stunning! This is such a phenomenal mani for giving me a true feeling of tribal and having such an elegant, precise, interesting, contemporary effect. The colour palette is fantastic. When you post this, or another future 'topped/white print' design, I'd love to see step-by-step photos, as it would be really interesting to see the effect of the topping on all the colours. Are you using only true jelly-type polishes for the topper or have you found that any thinner polish could work?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tribal Manicure: Since I failed so spectacularly on my first attempt, I decided to google a tribal tattoo pattern and print it on temp tattoo paper. Although, apparently, I forgot the topcoat on my thumb, lol. Formula X by Sephora in Grandiose and Ruffian Hedge Fund.





I originally wanted to do a Cleveland Indians inspired manicure, but it turned out so bad! I am not a nail artist by any stretch of the imagination! I had tried to paint baseballs on my fingers on the half moon, but it looked more like scary, bloody halloween art. Pictures in the spoiler for the brave of heart!



Spoiler











The poor indian...he never would lie flat no matter how many layers of top coat I added.


 I'm really glad you posted both manis so we could see them! The entire printing idea is fascinating to me; again, it's not something I've ever tried. It gives your green and rust tribal mani a beautiful consistent feature. That one, with those colours, is a beautiful Fall mani too, and the duochrome effect is great! The concept for the CI mani is super and I love your Indian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think making the moons smaller (about half the size) and reversing the red and white would have resulted in a clear 'pigskin' look. An alternate to the 'stitching'  would be the 'white bands' on either end of the ball, or a combination of those with a teenie-tiny stitch across the middle. I'm seeing the ball in an Auburn, Texas A&amp;M game now with those features on it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Floral:




Bondi's Lady Liberty with Kiss nail stickers. Not my fave, I was using up the last of my stickers, but its cute!
This is really pretty! I love the delicateness of LL with the stickers and think it is really successful.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

[@]Monika1[/@] here's a pictorial of the tribal mani process. I used three creme colors as the base, then the stamp, folowed by the jelly polish. I've only done this 'jelly stampwich' technique twice, and used jelly polish both times over the stamping..so I'm not sure about using any other kind of polish to get this effect.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really glad you posted both manis so we could see them! The entire printing idea is fascinating to me; again, it's not something I've ever tried. It gives your green and rust tribal mani a beautiful consistent feature. That one, with those colours, is a beautiful Fall mani too, and the duochrome effect is great! The concept for the CI mani is super and I love your Indian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think making the moons smaller (about half the size) and reversing the red and white would have resulted in a clear 'pigskin' look. An alternate to the 'stitching'  would be the 'white bands' on either end of the ball, or a combination of those with a teenie-tiny stitch across the middle. I'm seeing the ball in an Auburn, Texas A&amp;M game now with those features on it.
@Monika1 It was actually supposed to be a baseball. 



See that's how bad it was...you couldn't even tell what it was! Cleveland Indians are one of the Ohio Baseball teams.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Delicate Print, totally inspired by [@]chrysalis101[/@] ! I stamped a lace pattern using Sally Hansen's Black Heart over base color Color Club's Put A Pin In It - LOVE this color, hate the formula! Can't wait to see how the color compares to Bondi's Cuff Me.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Monika1 It was actually supposed to be a baseball. 



See that's how bad it was...you couldn't even tell what it was! Cleveland Indians are one of the Ohio Baseball teams.
ROFL! Wow, I am so sorry! And it shows how much I know about sports teams!, mffft, bwah-ha-ha-hee! Whups! So much for that...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Monika1 here's a pictorial of the tribal mani process. I used three creme colors as the base, then the stamp, folowed by the jelly polish. I've only done this 'jelly stampwich' technique twice, and used jelly polish both times over the stamping..so I'm not sure about using any other kind of polish to get this effect.




Thank-you so much! That is really great to see. The yellow over top really modifies this to something truly special, though I quite like it with the white as well. I only have one jelly (well, plus a glitter suspended in a jelly), but will definitely have to try this - it's a really fantastic technique to expand effects you can accomplish. It has a unique impact on the tips of your nails in terms of colour, and gives this mani such a great feel.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Delicate Print, totally inspired by @chrysalis101 ! I stamped a lace pattern using Sally Hansen's Black Heart over base color Color Club's Put A Pin In It - LOVE this color, hate the formula! Can't wait to see how the color compares to Bondi's Cuff Me.




What a sweet and just a bit spicy look! I love your mani and love that colour too! I would put it on my list but knowing it's nasty to apply I'll wait with excitement for Cuff Me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a sweet and just a bit spicy look! I love your mani and love that colour too! I would put it on my list but knowing it's nasty to apply I'll wait with excitement for Cuff Me.

Thank you!  I'll be sure to post a comparison swatch of Put a Pin In It and Cuff Me (when I finally get Cuff Me... Really hoping for some time next week!  Come to me, pretty polishes!)


----------



## Lolo22

Ok first time quoting more than 1 post from my phone, so I'll just summarize above haha. [@]chrysalis101[/@] I just love the colors and the print, very beautiful! The lace is so fun and creative too, it turned out great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [@]magicalmom[/@] very cute! That color looks great on you!



> Flowers mani Done with Spoiled correction tape and SC Mesmerized with Bundle Monster plate 316.





> Delicate mani
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite kind of mani. This is the exact mani that I was going to do right before we started this challenge. I have been waiting patiently for this one, and was not disappointed! I like it because it's pretty and sexy and you don't have to be skilled to get it to have a nice wow factor. Polish is SC Cinderella with actual lace over it.





> Delicate Print, totally inspired by [@]chrysalis101[/@] ! I stamped a lace pattern using Sally Hansen's Black Heart over base color Color Club's Put A Pin In It - LOVE this color, hate the formula! Can't wait to see how the color compares to Bondi's Cuff Me.


----------



## Lolo22

Tribal mani: China Glaze Pool Party and Essie Blanc + a black Sharpie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tribal mani: China Glaze Pool Party and Essie Blanc + a black Sharpie







*SQUEEEEE!!!!!***

you have perfectly executed my favorite color combo...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tribal mani: China Glaze Pool Party and Essie Blanc + a black Sharpie







That is so great! It is really visually striking and I totally see 'tribal'. It's the kind of mani people will really notice even from a distance because it's bright, contrasting, and fun. I love it!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #16 - TRIBAL PRINT*

I decided to create a design that resonates with the cultural folk costume history of East- and Northern Europe. The folk costumes women and men of the region still wear on special occasions and for folk dancing have unique identifying features of different regions and tribes. This mani includes the features from the striped woven skirts, the blouses embroidered with flowers, and the lace edging on scarves and blouses.

I should have cut back by at least one floral 'embroidery' image per nail (I had a plan of what colours and images I wanted to use; though they didn't fit quite the way I anticipated I was too glued to my plan); you live and learn. I think the concept is interesting and worth editing and repeating, but for now rather than re-doing it I'll just leave it as a stamping lesson learned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



         


 

I used Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction as the 'brown woolen outergarments', painted stripes with Bondi Brick Road, Blue Skies, The Limelight, Chasing the Sun, and Zoya Song; and used those and Konad White, Yellow, and Cool Red to print the lace and 'embroidered' flowers. I used Konad 20, 36, &amp; 53; and Pueen 25 &amp; 46.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #16 - TRIBAL PRINT*

I decided to create a design that resonates with the cultural folk costume history of East- and Northern Europe. The folk costumes women and men of the region still wear on special occasions and for folk dancing have unique identifying features of different regions and tribes. This mani includes the features from the striped woven skirts, the blouses embroidered with flowers, and the lace edging on scarves and blouses.

I should have cut back by at least one floral 'embroidery' image per nail (I had a plan of what colours and images I wanted to use; though they didn't fit quite the way I anticipated I was too glued to my plan); you live and learn. I think the concept is interesting and worth editing and repeating, but for now rather than re-doing it I'll just leave it as a stamping lesson learned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



         


 

I used Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction as the 'brown woolen outergarments', painted stripes with Bondi Brick Road, Blue Skies, The Limelight, Chasing the Sun, and Zoya Song; and used those and Konad White, Yellow, and Cool Red to print the lace and 'embroidered' flowers. I used Konad 20, 36, &amp; 53; and Pueen 25 &amp; 46.
You are so very creative...I love the way that you can combine stamp patterns. Looks great!


----------



## jesemiaud

I would show you my glitter mani, but for some reason I'm unable to upload a photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is happening with greater frequency and I can't figure out why. When I click on the "picture", I just get the "Loading" spinning wheel thingie under where it says Embed an Image and it never comes up to where I can browse for my photo. Sigh...

Anyway, my glitter mani is nothing fancy...just Sally Hansen Rockstar Pink. The most glittery polish I own, lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #16 - TRIBAL PRINT*

I decided to create a design that resonates with the cultural folk costume history of East- and Northern Europe. The folk costumes women and men of the region still wear on special occasions and for folk dancing have unique identifying features of different regions and tribes. This mani includes the features from the striped woven skirts, the blouses embroidered with flowers, and the lace edging on scarves and blouses.

I should have cut back by at least one floral 'embroidery' image per nail (I had a plan of what colours and images I wanted to use; though they didn't fit quite the way I anticipated I was too glued to my plan); you live and learn. I think the concept is interesting and worth editing and repeating, but for now rather than re-doing it I'll just leave it as a stamping lesson learned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



         


 

I used Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction as the 'brown woolen outergarments', painted stripes with Bondi Brick Road, Blue Skies, The Limelight, Chasing the Sun, and Zoya Song; and used those and Konad White, Yellow, and Cool Red to print the lace and 'embroidered' flowers. I used Konad 20, 36, &amp; 53; and Pueen 25 &amp; 46.

Amazing!  Simply incredible!  I love the thought put into this AND the execution.  The color combination is amazing, especially the striped pop of color on the middle finger, and all the various floral/lace prints are wonderful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
You are so very creative...I love the way that you can combine stamp patterns. Looks great!
Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Amazing!  Simply incredible!  I love the thought put into this AND the execution.  The color combination is amazing, especially the striped pop of color on the middle finger, and all the various floral/lace prints are wonderful!

Thank-you so much Maria and Leigh!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would show you my glitter mani, but for some reason I'm unable to upload a photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is happening with greater frequency and I can't figure out why. When I click on the "picture", I just get the "Loading" spinning wheel thingie under where it says Embed an Image and it never comes up to where I can browse for my photo. Sigh...

Anyway, my glitter mani is nothing fancy...just Sally Hansen Rockstar Pink. The most glittery polish I own, lol.
This has happened to me just a few times too. All I usually do is try again, and eventually it seems to work. I think it's some sort of server delay on the site, where perhaps the uploading facility is a bit overloaded.

I'd love to see your glitter mani - I would try uploading again!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Delicate Print, totally inspired by @chrysalis101 ! I stamped a lace pattern using Sally Hansen's Black Heart over base color Color Club's Put A Pin In It - LOVE this color, hate the formula! Can't wait to see how the color compares to Bondi's Cuff Me.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tribal mani: China Glaze Pool Party and Essie Blanc + a black Sharpie







So cute  I love the colors you used.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #16 - TRIBAL PRINT*

I decided to create a design that resonates with the cultural folk costume history of East- and Northern Europe. The folk costumes women and men of the region still wear on special occasions and for folk dancing have unique identifying features of different regions and tribes. This mani includes the features from the striped woven skirts, the blouses embroidered with flowers, and the lace edging on scarves and blouses.

I should have cut back by at least one floral 'embroidery' image per nail (I had a plan of what colours and images I wanted to use; though they didn't fit quite the way I anticipated I was too glued to my plan); you live and learn. I think the concept is interesting and worth editing and repeating, but for now rather than re-doing it I'll just leave it as a stamping lesson learned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



         


 

I used Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction as the 'brown woolen outergarments', painted stripes with Bondi Brick Road, Blue Skies, The Limelight, Chasing the Sun, and Zoya Song; and used those and Konad White, Yellow, and Cool Red to print the lace and 'embroidered' flowers. I used Konad 20, 36, &amp; 53; and Pueen 25 &amp; 46.
Wow I love how different all the designs are. Also all the colors you used look great together.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I love how different all the designs are. Also all the colors you used look great together.
Thank-you Jay! I really wish I did only 2 stamps per nail - I quite like the pinkys and think that would have worked better on the other fingers too! My fave is the 'lace' finger. I do like the colour combos too! I think they're used historically in costumes because they could make dyes in these colours, and because they're pretty!


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #16 - TRIBAL PRINT*

I decided to create a design that resonates with the cultural folk costume history of East- and Northern Europe. The folk costumes women and men of the region still wear on special occasions and for folk dancing have unique identifying features of different regions and tribes. This mani includes the features from the striped woven skirts, the blouses embroidered with flowers, and the lace edging on scarves and blouses.

I should have cut back by at least one floral 'embroidery' image per nail (I had a plan of what colours and images I wanted to use; though they didn't fit quite the way I anticipated I was too glued to my plan); you live and learn. I think the concept is interesting and worth editing and repeating, but for now rather than re-doing it I'll just leave it as a stamping lesson learned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



         


 

I used Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction as the 'brown woolen outergarments', painted stripes with Bondi Brick Road, Blue Skies, The Limelight, Chasing the Sun, and Zoya Song; and used those and Konad White, Yellow, and Cool Red to print the lace and 'embroidered' flowers. I used Konad 20, 36, &amp; 53; and Pueen 25 &amp; 46.
Ohh, nice job! I love the print on your middle finger, it reminds me of snowflakes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohh, nice job! I love the print on your middle finger, it reminds me of snowflakes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks so much! Yeah, I wouldn't have thought it looking at it initially, but I think it really could be used easily for a Winter mani. And actually, so could the blue print just above it on my index finger; I think it's supposed to be more of a flower than a snowflake, but it could work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

Tribal nails This is not my favorite style . Hubby doesn't think much of it either. I think it's just because it's so busy. So I tried to tame it but only doing black and white. Polish is sensationail white lille (gel polish) and black acrylic paint.


----------



## chrysalis101

PS yes, I did cry taking off that lacey mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

> PS yes, I did cry taking off that lacey mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I showed your mami to my daughter who is also doing the challenge and posting on istagram. She loved it and was inspired to use some ivory vintage lace that came from her great grandma on hers.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I showed your mami to my daughter who is also doing the challenge and posting on istagram. She loved it and was inspired to use some ivory vintage lace that came from her great grandma on hers.
Is that country_citygirl with white lace?


----------



## Lolo22

> PS yes, I did cry taking off that lacey mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> I showed your mami to my daughter who is also doing the challenge and posting on istagram. She loved it and was inspired to use some ivory vintage lace that came from her great grandma on hers.
Click to expand...

 That sounds pretty!


----------



## bonita22

I'm really behind on this challenge but here's my flower mani:




I used LVX Prussian, Bondi Fuschiaistic &amp; The Limelight. My glitter nails:



I used LVX Prussian &amp; WetnWild Wild Shine glitter polish. I'm still missing the delicate print mani &amp; the tribal mani, hopefully I can get those done sometime this week.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tribal nails

This is not my favorite style . Hubby doesn't think much of it either. I think it's just because it's so busy. So I tried to tame it but only doing black and white.

Polish is sensationail white lille (gel polish) and black acrylic paint.




I know what you mean by busy nails. I had the same issue with over-busyness with my tribal nails. For me I think it will just take more editing in the future. But I really like yours in the original image I saw in the right hand 'summary of the gallery' view (when it's the most recent one added). I would think these are quite striking and pretty when they're actually nail size, rather than blown up. If you think they're too complex, I would choose one of the patterns and repeat only that on all the nails instead. I like the black &amp; white look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

PS yes, I did cry taking off that lacey mani.




Aww, why did you take it off? I would have just left it for a while and caught up in a week (or relaxed and continued to be behind, as the case is for me...) Well, you have the talent to do something like it again, so no worries.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really behind on this challenge but here's my flower mani:



I used LVX Prussian, Bondi Fuschiaistic &amp; The Limelight.

My glitter nails:



I used LVX Prussian &amp; WetnWild Wild Shine glitter polish.
I'm still missing the delicate print mani &amp; the tribal mani, hopefully I can get those done sometime this week.
Oooh, I like that Prussian blue; it's like a blue version of Bondi Tavern on the...; and Shine glitter is really pretty too, like little bits of copper! Copper and blue is a beautiful combination. Cute flower mani!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really behind on this challenge but here's my flower mani:



I used LVX Prussian, Bondi Fuschiaistic &amp; The Limelight.

My glitter nails:



I used LVX Prussian &amp; WetnWild Wild Shine glitter polish.
I'm still missing the delicate print mani &amp; the tribal mani, hopefully I can get those done sometime this week.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tribal nails

This is not my favorite style . Hubby doesn't think much of it either. I think it's just because it's so busy. So I tried to tame it but only doing black and white.

Polish is sensationail white lille (gel polish) and black acrylic paint.




Those are all very pretty!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is that country_citygirl with white lace? 
Yes! That's her. She's having such fun with the challenge.


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #17 - GLITTER*

Since I chose Nubar Black Polka Dots and White Polka Dots as my glitters, this mani isn't actually very shiny, glittery, or sparkly, which I might have anticipated with a 'glitter' mani. I did consider doing something with Zoya Charla, but since I've seen a few ladybugs around recently, I decided to do this instead, and make use of my polka dots glitters.



       



The skittles base includes Bondi Strawberry Fields, The Limelight; and Revlon Knockout. It looked like a great fun mani even at that point. The glitters are Nubar Black Polka Dots (for the ladybug spots - whups! I forgot the actual black spots on the ladybug!) and White Polka Dots. The white ones are a lot easier to get out of the bottle than the black ones! I used Konad Cool Red for the image, which is from the Pueen 46 plate. The image was a hassle; it, and particularly the antennae didn't want to pick up and transfer, so I painted on three of them. We can say 'momma' has the bigger oversize antennae - polish was a bit thick by this time; I grabbed it off the scraper blade - and 'baby' has the ones close to the size from the plate. Maybe part of the image isn't engraved wide and deep enough?


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww, why did you take it off? I would have just left it for a while and caught up in a week (or relaxed and continued to be behind, as the case is for me...) Well, you have the talent to do something like it again, so no worries.





I have a schedule with everything, that includes doing my nails. It was time. Besides, polish was lifting off of my thumb nail. I think because there were so many heavy layers on it. But it is what it is. When the challenge is over I'll be able to repeat all of the awesome manis that I've learned to do and/or really loved again and again. Or maybe I'll just go with a solid color for a little bit....hmmmm...or maybe not.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Tribal nails! And my first time using striping tape. I have learned NOT to use a quick dry topcoat over a pattern, it totally smudges.



Colors: color club's London Calling, accent nail Pure Ice Superstar and Sally Hansen Black Heart, Glitter nail Pure Ice Beeware


----------



## jesemiaud

Yay! I can post photos again! Glitter Mani:

I can't photograph it well, but this is Sally Hansen Xtreme wear in Rockstar pink. It is very colorful and sparkly in real life...lots of bright pink glitter with some red, blue, green, gold and silver throughout. It's a dupe for BL Lovely Jubbly. 





Here's what it really looks like on my nails (not my photo...comes from the blog Burb Beauty.


----------



## Lolo22

Oooooo I have been looking forward to seeing the glitter manis since the beginning!! Still trying to come up with mine. [@]Monika1[/@] and [@]magicalmom[/@] I love both of the color combos you guys came up with!! Magicalmom I'm so happy to see London Calling again, I forgot how pretty it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [@]jesemiaud[/@] holy cow that is a great dupe!! I find its kind of hard to find dupes of glitters with different colors mixed but that one is spot in! Looks so pretty on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #17 - GLITTER*

Since I chose Nubar Black Polka Dots and White Polka Dots as my glitters, this mani isn't actually very shiny, glittery, or sparkly, which I might have anticipated with a 'glitter' mani. I did consider doing something with Zoya Charla, but since I've seen a few ladybugs around recently, I decided to do this instead, and make use of my polka dots glitters.



       



The skittles base includes Bondi Strawberry Fields, The Limelight; and Revlon Knockout. It looked like a great fun mani even at that point. The glitters are Nubar Black Polka Dots (for the ladybug spots - whups! I forgot the actual black spots on the ladybug!) and White Polka Dots. The white ones are a lot easier to get out of the bottle than the black ones! I used Konad Cool Red for the image, which is from the Pueen 46 plate. The image was a hassle; it, and particularly the antennae didn't want to pick up and transfer, so I painted on three of them. We can say 'momma' has the bigger oversize antennae - polish was a bit thick by this time; I grabbed it off the scraper blade - and 'baby' has the ones close to the size from the plate. Maybe part of the image isn't engraved wide and deep enough?
I love the ladybugs and the colors you used!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tribal nails! And my first time using striping tape. I have learned NOT to use a quick dry topcoat over a pattern, it totally smudges.





Colors: color club's London Calling, accent nail Pure Ice Superstar and Sally Hansen Black Heart, Glitter nail Pure Ice Beeware
I like that you used the pattern for your accent nail. Very pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I can post photos again! Glitter Mani:

I can't photograph it well, but this is Sally Hansen Xtreme wear in Rockstar pink. It is very colorful and sparkly in real life...lots of bright pink glitter with some red, blue, green, gold and silver throughout. It's a dupe for BL Lovely Jubbly. 





Here's what it really looks like on my nails (not my photo...comes from the blog Burb Beauty.




I'm glad it's working for you now. What changed? It's a very pretty colour! It looks a lot lighter than Zoya Aurora on the nail but not in the bottle comparison shot - I find that really confusing.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the ladybugs and the colors you used!
Thank-you so much!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooooo I have been looking forward to seeing the glitter manis since the beginning!! Still trying to come up with mine.
@Monika1 and @magicalmom I love both of the color combos you guys came up with!! Magicalmom I'm so happy to see London Calling again, I forgot how pretty it is




@jesemiaud holy cow that is a great dupe!! I find its kind of hard to find dupes of glitters with different colors mixed but that one is spot in! Looks so pretty on you




Thank-you! Glitter as a category gives us a lot of options - it'll be neat to see yours!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #18 - HALF MOONS*

I really admired a recent mani I saw somewhere on here that had nude bases and striped tips (and I really can't find it right now, otherwise I would link it here); I decided to use that idea to a little extent with this one. I'm really loving the black a lot more than I thought I would. I will say that the mani #17 was the first time I have -ever- worn black on a whole nail! I had worried it wouldn't suit me, and that darker colours in general would be too vampy/goth/immature/inappropriate-feeling for me? My black bottle of polish was only for nail art highlights prior! So, to push the envelope further for me, now I have two!! nails per hand that are painted all-black. I really like it! I've gradually changed my mind. And Revlon Knockout is a knockout - it is obviously pigmented, so clean-up is, well, clean-up, but unlike some of my blues, the colour doesn't bleed madly everywhere. It is more like the pigment in Knockout is dry tiny suspended particles, not bleedy ink. It's a lot easier to clean up than Zoya Song, for example.
My moons are straight-edged (but same-coloured glitter makes it messy in places; I don't like that), and black.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had planned to do many stripes over the red area, but quite liked it without any, so photographed it like that. Then I decided to do another ladybug version by adding only one stripe. So here are both versions of my 'moons':



   





       



I used Bondi I'm Vers as base coat, and as top coat here and there, but these nails are more glossy and solid-looking because I used a fair bit of Nubar Diamont as top coat. It dries much faster and is quite tape-resistant. But both of these bottles are on their last legs for me. I've needed to add about eight full dropper squirts [not drops] of Zoya Renew to Diamont in the past while. I'm Vers doesn't dry quickly in [very good] or outside [hmm] the bottle; getting it out of the bottle at this point is annoying, but that's also the case for Diamont. The black is Revlon Knockout - a one-coater but two 'in case' for photos - and the red is Bondi Strawberry Fields.  The dots are Nubar Black Polka Dots and White Polka Dots. As my striping tape happens to be black, I just left it on (also a first; I usually use it to block off areas, and paint the lines with polish).


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tribal nails! And my first time using striping tape. I have learned NOT to use a quick dry topcoat over a pattern, it totally smudges.





Colors: color club's London Calling, accent nail Pure Ice Superstar and Sally Hansen Black Heart, Glitter nail Pure Ice Beeware
Love the colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I can post photos again! Glitter Mani:

I can't photograph it well, but this is Sally Hansen Xtreme wear in Rockstar pink. It is very colorful and sparkly in real life...lots of bright pink glitter with some red, blue, green, gold and silver throughout. It's a dupe for BL Lovely Jubbly.





Here's what it really looks like on my nails (not my photo...comes from the blog Burb Beauty.




Very pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #18 - HALF MOONS*

I really admired a recent mani I saw somewhere on here that had nude bases and striped tips (and I really can't find it right now, otherwise I would link it here); I decided to use that idea to a little extent with this one. I'm really loving the black a lot more than I thought I would. I will say that the mani #17 was the first time I have -ever- worn black on a whole nail! I had worried it wouldn't suit me, and that darker colours in general would be too vampy/goth/immature/inappropriate-feeling for me? My black bottle of polish was only for nail art highlights prior! So, to push the envelope further for me, now I have two!! nails per hand that are painted all-black. I really like it! I've gradually changed my mind. And Revlon Knockout is a knockout - it is obviously pigmented, so clean-up is, well, clean-up, but unlike some of my blues, the colour doesn't bleed madly everywhere. It is more like the pigment in Knockout is dry tiny suspended particles, not bleedy ink. It's a lot easier to clean up than Zoya Song, for example.
My moons are straight-edged (but same-coloured glitter makes it messy in places; I don't like that), and black.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had planned to do many stripes over the red area, but quite liked it without any, so photographed it like that. Then I decided to do another ladybug version by adding only one stripe. So here are both versions of my 'moons':



   





       



I used Bondi I'm Vers as base coat, and as top coat here and there, but these nails are more glossy and solid-looking because I used a fair bit of Nubar Diamont as top coat. It dries much faster and is quite tape-resistant. But both of these bottles are on their last legs for me. I've needed to add about eight full dropper squirts [not drops] of Zoya Renew to Diamont in the past while. I'm Vers doesn't dry quickly in [very good] or outside [hmm] the bottle; getting it out of the bottle at this point is annoying, but that's also the case for Diamont. The black is Revlon Knockout - a one-coater but two 'in case' for photos - and the red is Bondi Strawberry Fields.  The dots are Nubar Black Polka Dots and White Polka Dots. As my striping tape happens to be black, I just left it on (also a first; I usually use it to block off areas, and paint the lines with polish).
This looks lovely!


----------



## jesemiaud

> I'm glad it's working for you now. What changed? It's a very pretty colour! It looks a lot lighter than Zoya Aurora on the nail but not in the bottle comparison shot - I find that really confusing.


 Lol...no idea what changed. I was just using my phone camera which isn't the best. I'm sure if I pulled out the good camera I could have gotten better pics but I'm too lazy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Glitter Nails! This one may be my favorite so far! Julie G's Gumdrop polish in Sugar Rush, accent nail China Glaze Scattered &amp; Tattered over Sally Hansen Black Heart. Also used SH BH and dotting tool to free-hand the faces. Happy Halloween (in one week!)




(ETA: This IS pre-cleanup! Lol just realized how bad it looks in close-up! Sorry!)


----------



## Lolo22

I have a question, have any of you ladies tried the plastic bag method for nail art? I tried painting some designs on a sandwich baggie the other day and I couldn't get them to peel off in one piece (they tore).  I was wondering if there's a trick to it or if certain kinds of bags are better.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This looks lovely!
Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question, have any of you ladies tried the plastic bag method for nail art? I tried painting some designs on a sandwich baggie the other day and I couldn't get them to peel off in one piece (they tore).  I was wondering if there's a trick to it or if certain kinds of bags are better.
@Lolo22  Try the back (non-bubble side) of a piece of bubble-wrap. I find that plastic type is really handy for peeling nail polish. I've been using the same piece as a palette for nail art for ages. The pieces of polish just fall off when they dry (minus - I have to keep picking them up and throwing them out, or peeling and tossing to avoid little circles of polish occasionally on the floor or table, but that is what you want, so it's a good thing!) and I can use it over and over.

Flex the piece of bubble-wrap a bit before you try to remove the pattern. It loosens it up. Part of the reason my circles come off is because I roll up the plastic to put it away.

Oh, and you need to make the art a bit thicker than just one thin coat. That will help as well. I look forward to hearing how it works, as I haven't ever taken these 'bits' and put them on the nail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question, have any of you ladies tried the plastic bag method for nail art? I tried painting some designs on a sandwich baggie the other day and I couldn't get them to peel off in one piece (they tore).  I was wondering if there's a trick to it or if certain kinds of bags are better.
@Lolo22  Try the back (non-bubble side) of a piece of bubble-wrap. I find that plastic type is really handy for peeling nail polish. I've been using the same piece as a palette for nail art for ages. The pieces of polish just fall off when they dry (minus - I have to keep picking them up and throwing them out, or peeling and tossing to avoid little circles of polish occasionally on the floor or table, but that is what you want, so it's a good thing!) and I can use it over and over.

Flex the piece of bubble-wrap a bit before you try to remove the pattern. It loosens it up. Part of the reason my circles come off is because I roll up the plastic to put it away.

Oh, and you need to make the art a bit thicker than just one thin coat. That will help as well. I look forward to hearing how it works, as I haven't ever taken these 'bits' and put them on the nail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you @Monika1! Lord knows I have plenty of bubble wrap pieces laying around lol.  I can do okay painting a number of things on my left hand, but then I get to the right hand and it's kindergarten city.  I will definitely post the results!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 18: Half Moons​  ​ Literally​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Base of China Glaze First Mate + Orly Shine On Crazy Diamond holo glitter polish​ Moons are Zoya Purity (+ two coats of China Glaze Ghoulish Glow glow-in-the-dark polish) + Sinful Colors Cool Grey + Stamping Plate RA-113 ​ Stars are Konad white stamping polish + BM14​  ​  ​


----------



## bonita22

> Manicure 18: Half Moons
> ​
> 
> Literally
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Base of China Glaze First Mate + Orly Shine On Crazy Diamond holo glitter polish
> ​
> 
> Moons are Zoya Purity (+ twoÂ coats ofÂ China Glaze Ghoulish Glow glow-in-the-dark polish)Â + Sinful Colors Cool Grey + Stamping Plate RA-113Â
> ​
> 
> Stars are Konad white stamping polish + BM14
> ​


 This is beautiful! Your manis just get better &amp; better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

Half Moon SOPI It looks like rain, dear and Zoya Channing


----------



## jesemiaud

> Manicure 18: Half Moons
> ​
> 
> Literally
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Base of China Glaze First Mate + Orly Shine On Crazy Diamond holo glitter polish
> ​
> 
> Moons are Zoya Purity (+ twoÂ coats ofÂ China Glaze Ghoulish Glow glow-in-the-dark polish)Â + Sinful Colors Cool Grey + Stamping Plate RA-113Â
> ​
> 
> Stars are Konad white stamping polish + BM14
> ​


 That is amazing! I would love to see it glowing.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 18: Half Moons​ Literally​ Base of China Glaze First Mate + Orly Shine On Crazy Diamond holo glitter polish​ Moons are Zoya Purity (+ two coats of China Glaze Ghoulish Glow glow-in-the-dark polish) + Sinful Colors Cool Grey + Stamping Plate RA-113 ​ Stars are Konad white stamping polish + BM14​ 
That is amazing! I would love to see it glowing. Here's a pic I tried to snap in the bathroom lol!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 18: Half Moons​  ​ Literally​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Base of China Glaze First Mate + Orly Shine On Crazy Diamond holo glitter polish​ Moons are Zoya Purity (+ two coats of China Glaze Ghoulish Glow glow-in-the-dark polish) + Sinful Colors Cool Grey + Stamping Plate RA-113 ​ Stars are Konad white stamping polish + BM14​  ​  ​ 
That looks so great; love your literal moons! And glow in the dark - such fun! It must be really entertaining to wear and admire at night. How did you do the stars?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 18: Half Moons​ Literally​ Base of China Glaze First Mate + Orly Shine On Crazy Diamond holo glitter polish​ Moons are Zoya Purity (+ two coats of China Glaze Ghoulish Glow glow-in-the-dark polish) + Sinful Colors Cool Grey + Stamping Plate RA-113 ​ Stars are Konad white stamping polish + BM14​ 
This is beautiful! Your manis just get better &amp; better



Thanks so much 





Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Manicure 18: Half Moons​  ​ Literally​ Base of China Glaze First Mate + Orly Shine On Crazy Diamond holo glitter polish​ Moons are Zoya Purity (+ two coats of China Glaze Ghoulish Glow glow-in-the-dark polish) + Sinful Colors Cool Grey + Stamping Plate RA-113 ​ Stars are Konad white stamping polish + BM14​  ​  ​ 
That looks so great; love your literal moons! And glow in the dark - such fun! It must be really entertaining to wear and admire at night. How did you do the stars?

The stars are stamped with konad white stamping polish, and Bundle Monster stamping plate BM14. There is a cluster of stars on the plate, I just chose one star and placed it randomly. The glitter polish is also supposed to look like tiny stars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks so much 





The stars are stamped with konad white stamping polish, and Bundle Monster stamping plate BM14. There is a cluster of stars on the plate, I just chose one star and placed it randomly. The glitter polish is also supposed to look like tiny stars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I really like how graphically crisp they  (the big ones) are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Half Moon SOPI It looks like rain, dear and Zoya Channing





This feels like the authentic original 'half moon' and it's gorgeous. I see you in a little black dress with your hair up at a glamorous party! Wouldn't that be fun! Of course a striking pantsuit or jeans and a white T also would be super with this, but it's so elegant it feels at home to me with the LBD!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you @Monika1! Lord knows I have plenty of bubble wrap pieces laying around lol.  I can do okay painting a number of things on my left hand, but then I get to the right hand and it's kindergarten city.  I will definitely post the results!
You're welcome! I have the same problem, and that's why a lot of the time I try to keep the overall look simple - simple enough I can do it on the harder hand too! This technique gets around the problem, so it's really exciting, I haven't tried it at this point. But what I haven't tried is such a long list it might be a while. It's like the moons - I really like the idea of the more literal 'moon', but it was my first straight-edged moon, and I've never done a curved one either. It's really neat to see where everyone else is with techniques and skills. I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! That's her. She's having such fun with the challenge.
Where do I go to see the other contributions? Are they all collected together somewhere and do I have to join something to see them? I haven't gotten to figuring it out, but I would be excited to see another lace mani @jesemiaud.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Â  Yes! That's her. She's having such fun with the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I go to see the other contributions? Are they all collected together somewhere and do I have to join something to see them? I haven't gotten to figuring it out, but I would be excited to see another lace mani @jesemiaud .
Click to expand...

 Some of us are sharing our mani's on Instagram under the hashtag #30manis2013. If you have an android or iphone, Instagram is a free download..it's basically a photo sharing app. You label your pics with corresponding #hashtags, photos with the same #hashtag are grouped together.


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #19 - * GALAXY **
 

I really really like this technique! I've never done it before but I looked at a few tutorials and it's quite a simple process, and results in such a neat effect! Of course, DH hates this mani; glitter is really not his thing, but his comment, before I added the white stars with a dotting tool, was that my nails looked like a very dark version of turquoise or some other type of stone.

I used Revlon Knockout as my base. Then I sponged on Sally Hansen White On, Zoya Charla, Bondi Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Zoya Song. I coated it with Nubar Holographic Glitter and bits from Nubar Sour Candy. Then I added some stars with a dotting tool and White On. This isn't top-coated in the photos as I'm going to have to remove it very soon, sadly. It's really gritty due to Sour Candy, so if I could wear it longer, I would definitely top-coat it.

It was really hard to photograph. My camera also hates glitter, apparently! But I'm including a blurry shot because it really nicely shows the glittery effect you don't see in the other photos. The eye sees something in between the two, and much more fine sparkle detail.


----------



## dressupthedog

> *Mani #19 - * G**A**L**A**X**Y ** Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Process &amp; polishes
> 
> 
> 
> I really really like this technique! I've never done it before but I looked at a few tutorials and it's quite a simple process, and results in such a neat effect! Of course, DH hates this mani; glitter is really not his thing, but his comment, before I added the white stars with a dotting tool, was that my nails looked like a very dark version of turquoise or some other type of stone. I used Revlon Knockout as my base. Then I sponged on Sally Hansen White On, Zoya Charla, Bondi Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Zoya Song. I coated it with Nubar Holographic Glitter and bits from Nubar Sour Candy. Then I added some stars with a dotting tool and White On. This isn't top-coated in the photos as I'm going to have to remove it very soon, sadly. It's really gritty due to Sour Candy, so if I could wear it longer, I would definitely top-coat it. It was really hard to photograph. My camera also hates glitter, apparently! But I'm including a blurry shot because it really nicely shows the glittery effect you don't see in the other photos. The eye sees something in between the two, and much more fine sparkle detail.





Spoiler: Process &amp; polishes





 



 This is GORGEOUS! The sponge effect is really neat. I would just stare at my nails all day with this mani.


----------



## Lolo22

First entry: delicate print This is just a new design I tried out on last weeks mani before I took it off, so don't make fun of the chips and tip wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> same polish as last time, Essie Blanc and CG Pool Party.




Second entry: glitter!! Jindie Nails Nude Beach


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I'm glad you had some time with the boss away to have fun with brighter things and happy to see your manis! The fuchsia-white combination is really beautiful! My favourite nail is your thumb, where the pattern seems the most random. For Nude Beach, I think I'm most wild about the actual base colour of the polish. It's very pretty even without the glitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
This is GORGEOUS! The sponge effect is really neat. I would just stare at my nails all day with this mani.
Thank-you! I'm glad to have a stimulus to learn and use all these techniques.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



This is great! I love the Lantern's face on the thumb and I really like the combination of polishes you chose.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Some of us are sharing our mani's on Instagram under the hashtag #30manis2013. If you have an android or iphone, Instagram is a free download..it's basically a photo sharing app. You label your pics with corresponding #hashtags, photos with the same #hashtag are grouped together.
Thanks! I'll have to see how this would work with my old iphone, but I take my photos with a camera not the phone.


----------



## mhammill

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #19 - * GALAXY **
 

I really really like this technique! I've never done it before but I looked at a few tutorials and it's quite a simple process, and results in such a neat effect! Of course, DH hates this mani; glitter is really not his thing, but his comment, before I added the white stars with a dotting tool, was that my nails looked like a very dark version of turquoise or some other type of stone.

I used Revlon Knockout as my base. Then I sponged on Sally Hansen White On, Zoya Charla, Bondi Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Zoya Song. I coated it with Nubar Holographic Glitter and bits from Nubar Sour Candy. Then I added some stars with a dotting tool and White On. This isn't top-coated in the photos as I'm going to have to remove it very soon, sadly. It's really gritty due to Sour Candy, so if I could wear it longer, I would definitely top-coat it.

It was really hard to photograph. My camera also hates glitter, apparently! But I'm including a blurry shot because it really nicely shows the glittery effect you don't see in the other photos. The eye sees something in between the two, and much more fine sparkle detail.











Holy cow that's gorgeous


----------



## PeridotCricket

So many gorgeous manicures. Thanks to all you ladies doing this challenge. They are ALL so beautiful.


----------



## chrysalis101

Glitter Mani

Done with SH Hard as Nails Rock Bottom and Nichole by OPI Kendal on the Katwalk. Stamped with Konad Special White and BM plate 316.

Be proud of Hubby. He picked out he polishes to use. I think he did a good job.


----------



## mhammill

Here is my glitter.  I used Sinful Colors Black on Black topped with Sephora Pantone Universe Elemental Energy Fire.  Very appropriate for Halloween  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also thank you chrysalis101 for the moisturizer recipe - it works a treat!  I added a few drops of rose essential oil and am now addicted to it.  They are not all the way back yet but at least the cracks are healed and they feel good.  I hope your mom's doing well.


----------



## jesemiaud

Galaxy Mani. I had to google this one and I found a tutorial by Miss Jen Fabulous. I used Elf Metal Madness, Dollish Polish Man in Black, Julep Rebel, Zoya Lola, Zoya Kotori, Nails Inc Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat Hard Candy Silver Glitter (no name). Whew! This is probably the most polishes I've used on a manicure! I really like it and I can see myself doing this again but not right away, lol...I just did 30 nails like this as two of my dd's wanted it done too. My oldest is doing the challenger herself, lol. I can't wait to see what she comes up with as she is better at nail art than I am.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Holy cow that's gorgeous
Thank-you!

Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
So many gorgeous manicures. Thanks to all you ladies doing this challenge. They are ALL so beautiful.
Thanks, I agree; there are many really amazingly talented ladies here. It's fun to see all these creations. Are you doing the last nine or ten too?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


That's really great! It looks so pretty and the depth this creates is amazing. Well, no wonder you come up with great manis - you have extra practice with the girls. I had the same experience of watching some tutorials, and did you notice that there were even galaxy manis with pastels? It's a neat idea, because this sponging technique gives such interesting results. I have more of them with a variety of colours in my future too... after a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course, I didn't need to do 30 nails!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 






Ooo I really like the colour combination in this glitter. It looks great; super Fall mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


I agree, your hubby did a good job. Great glitter mani and nice effect with the stamp!


----------



## chrysalis101

Warning, complaint ahead:



Can I just say, I hate taking off glitter? I've used foil, and it's a pain. I've rubbed and rubbed, and it's a pain. Glitter is just a pain to take off!


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Holy cow that's gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you!
> 
> 
> 
> So many gorgeous manicures. Thanks to all you ladies doing this challenge. They are ALL so beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I agree; there are many really amazingly talented ladies here. It's fun to see all these creations. Are you doing the last nine or ten too?
Click to expand...

 I was thinking of starting at the beginning if it's not too late. Anybody want to join me? I could probably manage 2 manicures a week. It's gonna take a while.


----------



## mhammill

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Warning, complaint ahead:



Can I just say, I hate taking off glitter? I've used foil, and it's a pain. I've rubbed and rubbed, and it's a pain. Glitter is just a pain to take off!
Yes, yes it is.  But I love it so much.  Once, when for some stupid reason I decided to use my own glitter mix that I use for making resin jewelry to make my own glitter polish, I wound up having to file the stuff off.


----------



## Lolo22

> *Mani #19 - * G**A**L**A**X**Y ** Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Process &amp; polishes
> 
> 
> 
> I really really like this technique! I've never done it before but I looked at a few tutorials and it's quite a simple process, and results in such a neat effect! Of course, DH hates this mani; glitter is really not his thing, but his comment, before I added the white stars with a dotting tool, was that my nails looked like a very dark version of turquoise or some other type of stone. I used Revlon Knockout as my base. Then I sponged on Sally Hansen White On, Zoya Charla, Bondi Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Zoya Song. I coated it with Nubar Holographic Glitter and bits from Nubar Sour Candy. Then I added some stars with a dotting tool and White On. This isn't top-coated in the photos as I'm going to have to remove it very soon, sadly. It's really gritty due to Sour Candy, so if I could wear it longer, I would definitely top-coat it. It was really hard to photograph. My camera also hates glitter, apparently! But I'm including a blurry shot because it really nicely shows the glittery effect you don't see in the other photos. The eye sees something in between the two, and much more fine sparkle detail.





Spoiler: Process &amp; polishes





 



 Wow!! Amazing as always!!


----------



## Lolo22

> Glitter Mani Done with SH Hard as Nails Rock Bottom and Nichole by OPI Kendal on the Katwalk. Stamped with Konad Special White and BM plate 316. Be proud of Hubby. He picked out he polishes to use. I think he did a good job.


 The blue-purple combo is beautiful!! Great job!


----------



## Lolo22

> Here is my glitter.Â  I used Sinful Colors Black on Black topped with Sephora Pantone Universe Elemental Energy Fire.Â  Very appropriate for Halloween  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also thank you chrysalis101 for the moisturizer recipe - it works a treat!Â  I added a few drops of rose essential oil and am now addicted to it.Â  They are not all the way back yet but at least the cracks are healed and they feel good.Â  I hope your mom's doing well.


 That glitter is so pretty!


> Galaxy Mani. I had to google this one and I found a tutorial by Miss Jen Fabulous. I used Elf Metal Madness, Dollish Polish Man in Black, Julep Rebel, Zoya Lola, Zoya Kotori, Nails Inc Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat Hard Candy Silver Glitter (no name). Whew! This is probably the most polishes I've used on a manicure! I really like it and I can see myself doing this again but not right away, lol...I just did 30 nails like this as two of my dd's wanted it done too. My oldest is doing the challenger herself, lol. I can't wait to see what she comes up with as she is better at nail art than I am.


 Another pretty blue-purple combo! You guys are inspiring me to try this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Warning, complaint ahead:




Can I just say, I hate taking off glitter? I've used foil, and it's a pain. I've rubbed and rubbed, and it's a pain. Glitter is just a pain to take off!
Warning: response to complaint and further complaint: Yes, you can say it! Me too! I hate taking of glitter! But there is the option to use the glue layer beneath, or a peel-off polish beneath. Though I have some Elmer's something or other here, I have to honestly say I've still never tried it (I never know if I want to take a bath before actually committing to taking off the mani!), and I don't have any peel-off polish. I recently got a tub of that polish with the sponge in it. I tried that, but I can't honestly say it's any better than remover with fabric scraps &lt; my current 'reuse' substitute for cotton pads. I tried foil last time, and it is better than 'the regular way' for sure. Next time, it will maybe be glue, but otherwise, it will certainly be foil/plastic for removal again.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

SUPERLONG HAPPY POST *GO*!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I can post photos again! Glitter Mani:

I can't photograph it well, but this is Sally Hansen Xtreme wear in Rockstar pink. It is very colorful and sparkly in real life...lots of bright pink glitter with some red, blue, green, gold and silver throughout. It's a dupe for BL Lovely Jubbly. 





Here's what it really looks like on my nails (not my photo...comes from the blog Burb Beauty.




This glitter is seriously amazing!  And thanks for the dupe, I was checking this BL color out at Ulta the other day, love knowing there's a less expensive version!  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #18 - HALF MOONS*

I really admired a recent mani I saw somewhere on here that had nude bases and striped tips (and I really can't find it right now, otherwise I would link it here); I decided to use that idea to a little extent with this one. I'm really loving the black a lot more than I thought I would. I will say that the mani #17 was the first time I have -ever- worn black on a whole nail! I had worried it wouldn't suit me, and that darker colours in general would be too vampy/goth/immature/inappropriate-feeling for me? My black bottle of polish was only for nail art highlights prior! So, to push the envelope further for me, now I have two!! nails per hand that are painted all-black. I really like it! I've gradually changed my mind. And Revlon Knockout is a knockout - it is obviously pigmented, so clean-up is, well, clean-up, but unlike some of my blues, the colour doesn't bleed madly everywhere. It is more like the pigment in Knockout is dry tiny suspended particles, not bleedy ink. It's a lot easier to clean up than Zoya Song, for example.
My moons are straight-edged (but same-coloured glitter makes it messy in places; I don't like that), and black.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had planned to do many stripes over the red area, but quite liked it without any, so photographed it like that. Then I decided to do another ladybug version by adding only one stripe. So here are both versions of my 'moons':



   





       



I used Bondi I'm Vers as base coat, and as top coat here and there, but these nails are more glossy and solid-looking because I used a fair bit of Nubar Diamont as top coat. It dries much faster and is quite tape-resistant. But both of these bottles are on their last legs for me. I've needed to add about eight full dropper squirts [not drops] of Zoya Renew to Diamont in the past while. I'm Vers doesn't dry quickly in [very good] or outside [hmm] the bottle; getting it out of the bottle at this point is annoying, but that's also the case for Diamont. The black is Revlon Knockout - a one-coater but two 'in case' for photos - and the red is Bondi Strawberry Fields.  The dots are Nubar Black Polka Dots and White Polka Dots. As my striping tape happens to be black, I just left it on (also a first; I usually use it to block off areas, and paint the lines with polish).
So adorable!  I love all the ladybug manis!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 18: Half Moons​  ​ Literally​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Base of China Glaze First Mate + Orly Shine On Crazy Diamond holo glitter polish​ Moons are Zoya Purity (+ two coats of China Glaze Ghoulish Glow glow-in-the-dark polish) + Sinful Colors Cool Grey + Stamping Plate RA-113 ​ Stars are Konad white stamping polish + BM14​  ​  ​ Fantastic!  I especially love that they glow in the dark!  Beautiful as always...

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Half Moon SOPI It looks like rain, dear and Zoya Channing





These are so classy!  Perfect for a holiday party!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #19 - * GALAXY **
 

I really really like this technique! I've never done it before but I looked at a few tutorials and it's quite a simple process, and results in such a neat effect! Of course, DH hates this mani; glitter is really not his thing, but his comment, before I added the white stars with a dotting tool, was that my nails looked like a very dark version of turquoise or some other type of stone.

I used Revlon Knockout as my base. Then I sponged on Sally Hansen White On, Zoya Charla, Bondi Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Zoya Song. I coated it with Nubar Holographic Glitter and bits from Nubar Sour Candy. Then I added some stars with a dotting tool and White On. This isn't top-coated in the photos as I'm going to have to remove it very soon, sadly. It's really gritty due to Sour Candy, so if I could wear it longer, I would definitely top-coat it.

It was really hard to photograph. My camera also hates glitter, apparently! But I'm including a blurry shot because it really nicely shows the glittery effect you don't see in the other photos. The eye sees something in between the two, and much more fine sparkle detail.










Oh, wow!  This is so amazing!  Now I'm excited to do my Galaxy mani!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First entry: delicate print
This is just a new design I tried out on last weeks mani before I took it off, so don't make fun of the chips and tip wear



same polish as last time, Essie Blanc and CG Pool Party.



Second entry: glitter!!
Jindie Nails Nude Beach



I love the cross-hatch pattern!  Very fun!  And the glitter, OMG I need this, and it looks amazing on you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glitter Mani

Done with SH Hard as Nails Rock Bottom and Nichole by OPI Kendal on the Katwalk. Stamped with Konad Special White and BM plate 316.

Be proud of Hubby. He picked out he polishes to use. I think he did a good job.








Good job hubby!  And fantastic job YOU!  Awesome stamping, and I love that glitter color!  The Kardashians may not be my fave ppl, but I may need that Kendal on the Katwalk.

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my glitter.  I used Sinful Colors Black on Black topped with Sephora Pantone Universe Elemental Energy Fire.  Very appropriate for Halloween  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also thank you chrysalis101 for the moisturizer recipe - it works a treat!  I added a few drops of rose essential oil and am now addicted to it.  They are not all the way back yet but at least the cracks are healed and they feel good.  I hope your mom's doing well.








Perfect Halloween mani!  That's an amazing glitter polish!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Galaxy Mani. I had to google this one and I found a tutorial by Miss Jen Fabulous. I used Elf Metal Madness, Dollish Polish Man in Black, Julep Rebel, Zoya Lola, Zoya Kotori, Nails Inc Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat Hard Candy Silver Glitter (no name). Whew! This is probably the most polishes I've used on a manicure! I really like it and I can see myself doing this again but not right away, lol...I just did 30 nails like this as two of my dd's wanted it done too. My oldest is doing the challenger herself, lol. I can't wait to see what she comes up with as she is better at nail art than I am.




Gorgeous Galaxy!  I'm getting some great inspiration for mine from the ladies on here!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good job hubby!  And fantastic job YOU!  Awesome stamping, and I love that glitter color!  The Kardashians may not be my fave ppl, but I may need that Kendal on the Katwalk.
HAHA! YOu're going to laugh so hard at me. I didn't even know who the Kardashians were when I bought the polish (we don't watch much TV in our house). I had a coupon for Nichole by OPI and then I found it on sale at ULTA and I think Kendal on the Katwalk was even on clearance and there was, of course, an ULTA coupon. So I ended up getting several Nichole by OPIs for $3-4 total! It was quite the steal.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good job hubby!  And fantastic job YOU!  Awesome stamping, and I love that glitter color!  The Kardashians may not be my fave ppl, but I may need that Kendal on the Katwalk.
HAHA! YOu're going to laugh so hard at me. I didn't even know who the Kardashians were when I bought the polish (we don't watch much TV in our house). I had a coupon for Nichole by OPI and then I found it on sale at ULTA and I think Kendal on the Katwalk was even on clearance and there was, of course, an ULTA coupon. So I ended up getting several Nichole by OPIs for $3-4 total! It was quite the steal.

That is a steal!  And no, I'm not going to laugh at you!  I would love to NOT know who they are!  Darn my reality TV addiction!  (It's gotten better now that we haven't had cable TV in over 2 years... lol)


----------



## Lolo22

> Warning, complaint ahead: :fight: Can I just say, I hate taking off glitter? I've used foil, and it's a pain. I've rubbed and rubbed, and it's a pain. Glitter is just a pain to take off!


 Lol I feel you! I'm too impatient for the foil method, I usually just file it off. Much easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Warning, complaint ahead:



Can I just say, I hate taking off glitter? I've used foil, and it's a pain. I've rubbed and rubbed, and it's a pain. Glitter is just a pain to take off!
Lol I feel you! I'm too impatient for the foil method, I usually just file it off. Much easier




I did see a method that seemed to work fairly well - soak a cotton ball and/or pad in polish remover, then use one of those tiny plastic hair ties as a rubber band and secure it to your fingernails.  Let it sit for a few minutes, then pull it off, wiggling the cotton back and forth to get as much polish and glitter off as you can.  



These thingies.  They're usually around $1.00 per package, and I've seen brown and black ones too.

I can't totally vouch for this procedure.  What I do is soak a cotton pad in remover, then HOLD it onto my nails for about a minute, then pull it off while wiggling the cotton around to pick up the glitter.  This works well for me.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol I feel you! I'm too impatient for the foil method, I usually just file it off. Much easier




i'm a big fan of using elmer's glue and just peeling the whole mani off,lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Half moons! I definitely still need to master this one, lol. Moon color is the darker shade of the Revlon Nail Art in Silhouette, the rest of the nail is an unnamed Sally Girl mini (it's a dark, shimmery Oxblood)


----------



## Lolo22

> Half moons! I definitely still need to master this one, lol. Moon color is the darker shade of the Revlon Nail Art in Silhouette, the rest of the nail is an unnamed Sally Girl mini (it's a dark, shimmery Oxblood)


 Pretty! Oh, by the way I have been having problems viewing pictures on here from my phone. If I tap on it it opens up the first picture posted in the thread. It just started in the last few days.


----------



## Lolo22

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> Warning, complaint ahead: :fight: Can I just say, I hate taking off glitter? I've used foil, and it's a pain. I've rubbed and rubbed, and it's a pain. Glitter is just a pain to take off!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I feel you! I'm too impatient for the foil method, I usually just file it off. Much easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did see a method that seemed to work fairly well - soak a cotton ball and/or pad in polish remover, then use one of those tiny plastic hair ties as a rubber band and secure it to your fingernails. Â Let it sit for a few minutes, then pull it off, wiggling the cotton back and forth to get as much polish and glitter off as you can. Â
> 
> These thingies. Â They're usually around $1.00 per package, and I've seen brown and black ones too. I can't totally vouch for this procedure. Â What I do is soak a cotton pad in remover, then HOLD it onto my nails for about a minute, then pull it off while wiggling the cotton around to pick up the glitter. Â This works well for me. Â :thrashi: Â
Click to expand...

 Growing up my brother had braces and those little rubber bands were always all over the bathroom! Haha I think they would work well for that, though.


> Lol I feel you! I'm too impatient for the foil method, I usually just file it off. Much easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a big fan of using elmer's glue and just peeling the whole mani off,lol
Click to expand...

 I really need to remember to pick up Elmer's glue, this seems like the quickest, easiest way to cope!


----------



## mhammill

You just put the Elmer's straight on your nail?  Or do you water it down?  This would make me very very happy - I think I might be addicted to glitter polishes.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You just put the Elmer's straight on your nail?  Or do you water it down?  This would make me very very happy - I think I might be addicted to glitter polishes.
i use a small art brush, or you could use an old polish brush that's been cleaned. i paint two coats directly on my nail and wait for it to dry(very important to be dry) then polish and glitter to my hearts content. it does get some wear and tear fairly quickly but its a lot better to be able to peel off vs soaking (and hella work) and have a day or two less in mani wear, imo.


----------



## Lolo22

Half moons:



DL Sarah Smile and Ruffian Delirium. I hate it and immediately painted over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Galaxy nails:



Ruffian Delirium, some polish called purple-xing I got in a swap, SH Jewel Charm, Essie Stroke of Brilliance and Nothing Else Metals. At the beginning of the marathon I thought I'd never be able to do this one, but it was really fun and I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Oh, wow!  This is so amazing!  Now I'm excited to do my Galaxy mani!
Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So adorable!  I love all the ladybug manis!
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Wow!! Amazing as always!!
Thank-you so much, ladies! It was fun to do all of these, the moon, ladybug, and galaxy!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glitter Nails! This one may be my favorite so far! Julie G's Gumdrop polish in Sugar Rush, accent nail China Glaze Scattered &amp; Tattered over Sally Hansen Black Heart. Also used SH BH and dotting tool to free-hand the faces. Happy Halloween (in one week!)





(ETA: This IS pre-cleanup! Lol just realized how bad it looks in close-up! Sorry!)
Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 18: Half Moons​  ​ Literally​  ​  ​ 

​  ​ Base of China Glaze First Mate + Orly Shine On Crazy Diamond holo glitter polish​ Moons are Zoya Purity (+ two coats of China Glaze Ghoulish Glow glow-in-the-dark polish) + Sinful Colors Cool Grey + Stamping Plate RA-113 ​ Stars are Konad white stamping polish + BM14​  ​  ​ Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Half Moon SOPI It looks like rain, dear and Zoya Channing





Pretty colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #19 - * GALAXY **
 

I really really like this technique! I've never done it before but I looked at a few tutorials and it's quite a simple process, and results in such a neat effect! Of course, DH hates this mani; glitter is really not his thing, but his comment, before I added the white stars with a dotting tool, was that my nails looked like a very dark version of turquoise or some other type of stone.

I used Revlon Knockout as my base. Then I sponged on Sally Hansen White On, Zoya Charla, Bondi Uptown Girl, Fuschia-istic, and Zoya Song. I coated it with Nubar Holographic Glitter and bits from Nubar Sour Candy. Then I added some stars with a dotting tool and White On. This isn't top-coated in the photos as I'm going to have to remove it very soon, sadly. It's really gritty due to Sour Candy, so if I could wear it longer, I would definitely top-coat it.

It was really hard to photograph. My camera also hates glitter, apparently! But I'm including a blurry shot because it really nicely shows the glittery effect you don't see in the other photos. The eye sees something in between the two, and much more fine sparkle detail.










This is so amazing!, your manis keep getting better and better. I cant stop starring at this.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First entry: delicate print
This is just a new design I tried out on last weeks mani before I took it off, so don't make fun of the chips and tip wear




same polish as last time, Essie Blanc and CG Pool Party.



Second entry: glitter!!
Jindie Nails Nude Beach



Very pretty!  I love nude beach, I got it in my last Jindie nails order.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glitter Mani

Done with SH Hard as Nails Rock Bottom and Nichole by OPI Kendal on the Katwalk. Stamped with Konad Special White and BM plate 316.

Be proud of Hubby. He picked out he polishes to use. I think he did a good job.








Those colors are great together your hubby did a great job helping you out.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my glitter.  I used Sinful Colors Black on Black topped with Sephora Pantone Universe Elemental Energy Fire.  Very appropriate for Halloween  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also thank you chrysalis101 for the moisturizer recipe - it works a treat!  I added a few drops of rose essential oil and am now addicted to it.  They are not all the way back yet but at least the cracks are healed and they feel good.  I hope your mom's doing well.








Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Galaxy Mani. I had to google this one and I found a tutorial by Miss Jen Fabulous. I used Elf Metal Madness, Dollish Polish Man in Black, Julep Rebel, Zoya Lola, Zoya Kotori, Nails Inc Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat Hard Candy Silver Glitter (no name). Whew! This is probably the most polishes I've used on a manicure! I really like it and I can see myself doing this again but not right away, lol...I just did 30 nails like this as two of my dd's wanted it done too. My oldest is doing the challenger herself, lol. I can't wait to see what she comes up with as she is better at nail art than I am.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Half moons! I definitely still need to master this one, lol. Moon color is the darker shade of the Revlon Nail Art in Silhouette, the rest of the nail is an unnamed Sally Girl mini (it's a dark, shimmery Oxblood)




Love those colors specially the oxblood.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Half moons:



DL Sarah Smile and Ruffian Delirium. I hate it and immediately painted over it





Galaxy nails:



Ruffian Delirium, some polish called purple-xing I got in a swap, SH Jewel Charm, Essie Stroke of Brilliance and Nothing Else Metals. At the beginning of the marathon I thought I'd never be able to do this one, but it was really fun and I love it




Such a great purple!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was thinking of starting at the beginning if it's not too late. Anybody want to join me? I could probably manage 2 manicures a week. It's gonna take a while.
I would say go for it! I'm still continuing from where I am. Some ladies did the daily version of this and are all finished already, so it is technically even possible to catch up, but even if you don't, it's a good experience!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is so amazing!, your manis keep getting better and better. I cant stop starring at this.
Thank-you very much Jay!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Half moons:



DL Sarah Smile and Ruffian Delirium. I hate it and immediately painted over it





Galaxy nails:



Ruffian Delirium, some polish called purple-xing I got in a swap, SH Jewel Charm, Essie Stroke of Brilliance and Nothing Else Metals. At the beginning of the marathon I thought I'd never be able to do this one, but it was really fun and I love it




I actually like your half-moons; it's a shame they streaked a bit when you put on top-coat. Your purple combo for the galaxy nails is beautiful. It's a lovely overall tone, and must have been fun to wear!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Half moons! I definitely still need to master this one, lol. Moon color is the darker shade of the Revlon Nail Art in Silhouette, the rest of the nail is an unnamed Sally Girl mini (it's a dark, shimmery Oxblood)




I agree on needing to master this one. I haven't even tried the rounded half-moons yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but yours look good! It's a pretty combo.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> I was thinking of starting at the beginning if it's not too late. Anybody want to join me? I could probably manage 2 manicures a week. It's gonna take a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say go for it! I'm still continuing from where I am. Some ladies did the daily version of this and are all finished already, so it is technically even possible to catch up, but even if you don't, it's a good experience!
Click to expand...

 Thanks!


----------



## jesemiaud

Water Marbled Zoya Raven &amp; Giovanna, SOPI I Think I Cayenne, Sephora Hit Dirty Groove, Bondi I'm Vers. Wow...what a ridiculously difficult Mani for me. I ended up painting my nails with the orange because it's a mini and I couldn't get it to drop into the water. So I used the clear in my bullseye so that the orange would show through. Obviously, I was going for Halloween colors. I'd like to try the process again sometime, but not for a while.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Water Marbled Zoya Raven &amp; Giovanna, SOPI I Think I Cayenne, Sephora Hit Dirty Groove, Bondi I'm Vers.

Wow...what a ridiculously difficult Mani for me. I ended up painting my nails with the orange because it's a mini and I couldn't get it to drop into the water. So I used the clear in my bullseye so that the orange would show through. Obviously, I was going for Halloween colors. I'd like to try the process again sometime, but not for a while.




Great job on the problem solving to get the result for the colour combination you wanted! That's smart. I feel the same way about mine, that it would be good to try again, but not for a bit. I feel I'm wasting a whole bunch of polish, and now that I'm not getting all the Bondis I had ordered (I'm actually sad about that - I hope I still will be able to get them sometime), I'm a little bit more chintzy with the polish - I don't have that many yet!! I ended up actually pouring the polish out of the bottle to get it to drip down the brush - that ended up working, in case you try again with the same one. Some of mine also didn't want to drip off the brush without that help. I like your green/blue/orange part of the combo a lot - but is the blue actually Raven (black)?


----------



## Lolo22

thanks @magicalmom, @JC327 and @Monika1!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually like your half-moons; it's a shame they streaked a bit when you put on top-coat. Your purple combo for the galaxy nails is beautiful. It's a lovely overall tone, and must have been fun to wear!
Haha not only that but I used scotch tape because I didnt have any of those hole reinforcer things and I totally did not cut symmetrical curves at all.  Oh and I like the galaxy mani so much I am wearing it to work and I don't even care! It's seriously bright but I like it too much to take it off yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now this water marble has me really intimidated...



  Anyone have a link to a water marble for dummies type tutorial?? I don't even know where to start!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #20 - WATER MARBLE*

This one was not easy for me either. It's something I've done once before. I used a base of Bondi Lady Liberty, which I wore alone for a few days first. Then I topped it with Bondi Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, Starry Night; Sally Hansen White On; and Zoya Song. The different marbles are so all-over-the-place, but I think consistency comes with practice and the willingness not to use a 'drop/bullseye' if it doesn't work out as expected. I'd like to be able to 'deliberately' get each type of pattern.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I went ahead and used anything I got.


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Water Marbled Zoya Raven &amp; Giovanna, SOPI I Think I Cayenne, Sephora Hit Dirty Groove, Bondi I'm Vers.

Wow...what a ridiculously difficult Mani for me. I ended up painting my nails with the orange because it's a mini and I couldn't get it to drop into the water. So I used the clear in my bullseye so that the orange would show through. Obviously, I was going for Halloween colors. I'd like to try the process again sometime, but not for a while.




Great job! Your thumb looks perfect! I love the purple and green together too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha not only that but I used scotch tape because I didnt have any of those hole reinforcer things and I totally did not cut symmetrical curves at all.  Oh and I like the galaxy mani so much I am wearing it to work and I don't even care! It's seriously bright but I like it too much to take it off yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now this water marble has me really intimidated...



  Anyone have a link to a water marble for dummies type tutorial?? I don't even know where to start!

Look up Simple Pleasues on youtube. It's somehow misspelled - I think I got it right. Her blog is Simple Pleasures, I think.


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #20 - WATER MARBLE*

This one was not easy for me either. It's something I've done once before. I used a base of Bondi Lady Liberty, which I wore alone for a few days first. Then I topped it with Bondi Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, Starry Night; Sally Hansen White On; and Zoya Song. The different marbles are so all-over-the-place, but I think consistency comes with practice and the willingness not to use a 'drop/bullseye' if it doesn't work out as expected. I'd like to be able to 'deliberately' get each type of pattern.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I went ahead and used anything I got.
 




Wow Monika! These colors are so beautiful together.  I love your middle finger the best, it reminds me of Van Gogh Starry Nights!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Look up Simple Pleasues on youtube. It's somehow misspelled - I think I got it right. Her blog is Simple Pleasures, I think.
Did you mean My Simple Little Pleasues? I found her on Youtube and she seems to do a BOAT LOAD of water marbles! https://www.youtube.com/user/SimpleLittlePleasues


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 19: Galaxy Nails




Manicure 20: Water Marble I'm not a fan of water marble, so I chose to try dry marbling for this one. I painted a base coat of yellow and let it dry. Then I added another coat of yellow, and immediately added dots of red and orange. Using a tiny dotting tool, I gently swirled the colors together. Lastly I stamped the flames on top.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Galaxy Nails!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you mean My Simple Little Pleasues? I found her on Youtube and she seems to do a BOAT LOAD of water marbles! https://www.youtube.com/user/SimpleLittlePleasues
Thanks for correcting the name for @Lolo22. Yes, that is the one I meant; I didn't remember the full name after all. She's really spectacular at water marbling. I had a funny thought - those who have 700-plus polishes could get closer to using them up in their lifetimes by practicing water marbling like she does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 19: Galaxy Nails







Awesome!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 19: Galaxy Nails





Manicure 20: Water Marble

I'm not a fan of water marble, so I chose to try dry marbling for this one. I painted a base coat of yellow and let it dry. Then I added another coat of yellow, and immediately added dots of red and orange. Using a tiny dotting tool, I gently swirled the colors together. Lastly I stamped the flames on top.




Cool galaxy colour selection! Because of the colours you use for the dry marble (it would be neat to see it pre-stamp!), and the season, it gives a nice Hallowe'en feeling but then makes me think of the image more as creepy ghosts with arms or haunted trees! What I'm impressed with about this strategy is that you get a really consistent result versus the 'well, my beginner' water-marble. I really like the fiery look!


----------



## acostakk

Oops. Posting in the wrong thread. *deleting*


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Wow Leigh, that is a beautiful galaxy, and with such an interesting colour combination that isn't even obvious in the final result. The 'star systems' on your thumb glow and sparkle fantastically!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Manicure 19: Galaxy Nails
> 
> 
> 
> Manicure 20: Water Marble I'm not a fan of water marble, so I chose to try dry marbling for this one. I painted a base coat of yellow and let it dry. Then I added another coat of yellow, and immediately added dots of red and orange. Using a tiny dotting tool, I gently swirled the colors together. Lastly I stamped the flames on top.


 Both are so gorgeous!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Great job on the problem solving to get the result for the colour combination you wanted! That's smart. I feel the same way about mine, that it would be good to try again, but not for a bit. I feel I'm wasting a whole bunch of polish, and now that I'm not getting all the Bondis I had ordered (I'm actually sad about that - I hope I still will be able to get them sometime), I'm a little bit more chintzy with the polish - I don't have that many yet!! I ended up actually pouring the polish out of the bottle to get it to drip down the brush - that ended up working, in case you try again with the same one. Some of mine also didn't want to drip off the brush without that help. I like your green/blue/orange part of the combo a lot - but is the blue actually Raven (black)?


 Yeah, the lighting doesn't help, lol. The colors were green orange, black, green and purple but the purple does have a bluish shift to it.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for correcting the name for @Lolo22. Yes, that is the one I meant; I didn't remember the full name after all. She's really spectacular at water marbling. I had a funny thought - those who have 700-plus polishes could get closer to using them up in their lifetimes by practicing water marbling like she does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You're probably right! Water Marble does take a lot of polish. That's why I only use my cheaper polishes for it (WnW, SH Hard as Nails, SC). But once you're as good as she is and can dip 2-3 fingers at a time, it's not as bad. Still more than most nail arts, though.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow Monika! These colors are so beautiful together.  I love your middle finger the best, it reminds me of Van Gogh Starry Nights!
Thank-you very much @Lolo22. Though the nails do not have consistent patterns, I'm happy with it because it is really interesting for me to look at.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I like that middle finger too, and the ring and pinky fingers of the other hand I like because they actually remind me of patterns in stone. The sparkle comes from including the two more shimmery polishes including Zoya Song. I look forward to seeing your first try.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're probably right! Water Marble does take a lot of polish. That's why I only use my cheaper polishes for it (WnW, SH Hard as Nails, SC). But once you're as good as she is and can dip 2-3 fingers at a time, it's not as bad. Still more than most nail arts, though.
Good point on using the cheaper polishes. Sadly around here, it's a challenge to get polish for particularly cheap anyway. On the other hand, when you get a result that you are excited to wear for a week, is it wasting polish?

I was interested in figuring this out (I wonder if someone has done this in a more detailed and accurate way) - a regular mani might have 3 coats of polish. When I do a coat on a nail, I might use one drop of polish or I might re-dip the brush once, but that's rare, so let's say 8 drops per coat/hand to be very generous, and 24 drops per hand for the mani, total 48. So for any mani, you're using about 50 'drops'. For the base of nail art, that 50 drops is also used, though you might be able to get away with one less coat in some cases. (I often wear the 'plain' mani first for a few days, so in that case it doesn't work.)

With the recent marble I used six 'bullseyes' to do the marble on both hands, so I did dip two fingers at a time a few times. Each bullseye had 2 drops white, 2 drops light teal, 2 drops teal, 2 drops blue, 2 drops navy, and another round with one drop each. So that is another 90 drops for 140 drops in a water-marble mani. In future I might be able to get a smaller container and make a smaller bullseye. In comparison, for the galaxy sponging and glitter, I use about 3 drops of 5 colours for the sponging, then 15 for the holo glitter and 10 for the hex glitter, plus 10 for the 'stars'. That's 100 drops for a galaxy mani. I'm not counting any base coat or top coat in these. I'm sure other nail art uses less, for example stamping one image on each nail would use only about 10 drops, and a simpler dotticure would be the same - these use 60 drops total. Because I'm being generous with the base, I'm minimizing the difference between different nail art, but even so, water marble uses over double the polish used for other nail art manis. Hmm.


----------



## chrysalis101

Half moons &amp; galaxy mani I'm running out of time lately, so I thought I could combine these two. I wish the "nebula" part had been more prominent after I put the glitter on, but it is what it is. I used SC secret admirer, Spoiled your fly's down, SH hard as nails rock bottom &amp; limestone, Saphira by opinion cab fare, wnw kaleidoscope, SP purple glow and black and white acrylic paint.



My dad says he doesn't like the moon because when I am talking it looks like I have drugs on my nail... But I like the moon. I like the way the detail makes it really look like the moon. And it glows in the dark. Just the moon, nothing else. Besides, this mani will work for the opening of Enders Game tomorrow. I'm probably the only person going to the movies on Halloween.


----------



## chrysalis101

As far as water marble taking twice as much polish, could be worth it. And you can still get a lot of manis out of a bottle. As for finding cheap polish, I usually find it at Walmart (look low), CVS and Walgreens often has a sales on Spoiled and SC, Big Lots is another great place as long as you donâ€™t mind last year's colors.


----------



## Lolo22

Thank you @Monika1 and @chrysalis101 for the youtube link! I watched 3 or 4 of her videos and they are very cool, she is def a water marble pro



 

I actually thought this was super fun and I cant wait to try it again! I was only brave enough to try 1 accent nail for my first time.  Here is my right hand, which somehow I lucked out on and this was my 2nd attempt.  I love it!  I used CC Where's the Soiree, Volt of Light and Peace out Purple for the water marble and CG Bump in the Night (textured) and the Peace out Purple topped with CG Ghoulish Glow (glow in the dark for Halloween) on the rest of the nails.





I tried 6 attempts on my left hand and could not get anything I was happy with and it was 10pm and my wine was getting warm so I settled on this.  I was trying to do a swirl pattern this time.  I am hiding it under a spoiler because it is really sad to look at haha.  I think the flowers are easier than the swirls?


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Half moons &amp; galaxy mani

I'm running out of time lately, so I thought I could combine these two. I wish the "nebula" part had been more prominent after I put the glitter on, but it is what it is.

I used SC secret admirer, Spoiled your fly's down, SH hard as nails rock bottom &amp; limestone, Saphira by opinion cab fare, wnw kaleidoscope, SP purple glow and black and white acrylic paint.




My dad says he doesn't like the moon because when I am talking it looks like I have drugs on my nail... But I like the moon. I like the way the detail makes it really look like the moon. And it glows in the dark. Just the moon, nothing else.

Besides, this mani will work for the opening of Enders Game tomorrow. I'm probably the only person going to the movies on Halloween.
That is awesome! I love how you combined the two...nicely done!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you @Monika1 and @chrysalis101 for the youtube link! I watched 3 or 4 of her videos and they are very cool, she is def a water marble pro



 

I actually thought this was super fun and I cant wait to try it again! I was only brave enough to try 1 accent nail for my first time.  Here is my right hand, which somehow I lucked out on and this was my 2nd attempt.  I love it!  I used CC Where's the Soiree, Volt of Light and Peace out Purple for the water marble and CG Bump in the Night (textured) and the Peace out Purple topped with CG Ghoulish Glow (glow in the dark for Halloween) on the rest of the nails.





I tried 6 attempts on my left hand and could not get anything I was happy with and it was 10pm and my wine was getting warm so I settled on this.  I was trying to do a swirl pattern this time.  I am hiding it under a spoiler because it is really sad to look at haha.  I think the flowers are easier than the swirls?





Great job for your first time marbling! I don't know how many times I had to start over because I didn't like the way it looked. Very smart to go with the accent nail. I wish I had thought of that!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you @Monika1 and @chrysalis101 for the youtube link! I watched 3 or 4 of her videos and they are very cool, she is def a water marble pro



 

I actually thought this was super fun and I cant wait to try it again! I was only brave enough to try 1 accent nail for my first time.  Here is my right hand, which somehow I lucked out on and this was my 2nd attempt.  I love it!  I used CC Where's the Soiree, Volt of Light and Peace out Purple for the water marble and CG Bump in the Night (textured) and the Peace out Purple topped with CG Ghoulish Glow (glow in the dark for Halloween) on the rest of the nails.





I tried 6 attempts on my left hand and could not get anything I was happy with and it was 10pm and my wine was getting warm so I settled on this.  I was trying to do a swirl pattern this time.  I am hiding it under a spoiler because it is really sad to look at haha.  I think the flowers are easier than the swirls?

Very pretty! Much better than my first attempts at watermarble. Even your "spoiler" is better than my first couple of attempts. One of which is located in the spoiler below. 

   I was actually crazy enough, that was my first mani. And it's what kicked off my polish obsession. I did this for going to the first Hunger Games movie. And it's what got me to stop biting my nails, so this is the shortest you have ever seen my nails too.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



It's a beautiful mani! Your moon does have remarkable detail. I understand the running out of time and inspiration at this point! It's quite a marathon. I've been wearing my water marble for quite a while, and honestly feel I've lost some feeling of inspiration also because I had so much excitement for the Bondi polishes and bonus nail items, and now need to check to make sure all that is sorted out. I was really looking forward to my order. I'm a beginner in the nail polish and nail art thing, and I'm just a bit sad about the situation. It influences how I feel about the last 10 creations here, to be honest. I was hoping to use some exciting new colours.

Not the focus of this group. So, how do you keep the creativity in the last third of a challenge? Ideas people? I know the daily group (very understandably) also had this challenge. How did you do it?

Your galaxy stands out most on the thumb and also looks beautiful under the moon. What I learned is that I need to be careful on number of colours in the sponging so it doesn't get murky. I'll be trying to use fewer colours in future. It's an amazing technique, though!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you @Monika1 and @chrysalis101 for the youtube link! I watched 3 or 4 of her videos and they are very cool, she is def a water marble pro









 




Amazing first tries! I'm glad her youtube videos helped - they certainly taught me a lot. I like both of yours, but that flower is really incredible. I have to see if I can get something like that in future - mine are still quite random.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I expect you were just overcritical of your 'erased' experiments. I find for me, most results are at least 'interesting', unless they are one of those flops where I end up with about 7 globby layers of polish on the nail - that still happens to me sometimes; maybe I put my nail in the water wrong?? Anyway, I really like your result!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Very pretty! Much better than my first attempts at watermarble. Even your "spoiler" is better than my first couple of attempts. One of which is located in the spoiler below. 

   I was actually crazy enough, that was my first mani. And it's what kicked off my polish obsession. I did this for going to the first Hunger Games movie. And it's what got me to stop biting my nails, so this is the shortest you have ever seen my nails too.




Well, I'm glad it got you started! And honestly, I think that first result is great. Water marbles of all sorts, even when the result isn't quite what was intended, are really pretty!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I'm glad it got you started! And honestly, I think that first result is great. Water marbles of all sorts, even when the result isn't quite what was intended, are really pretty!
I kept those first pix to see how far I've come. It's only been a year an a half or so. But it's kinda cool to see how far I've come with it.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a beautiful mani! Your moon does have remarkable detail. I understand the running out of time and inspiration at this point! It's quite a marathon. I've been wearing my water marble for quite a while, and honestly feel I've lost some feeling of inspiration also because I had so much excitement for the Bondi polishes and bonus nail items, and now need to check to make sure all that is sorted out. I was really looking forward to my order. I'm a beginner in the nail polish and nail art thing, and I'm just a bit sad about the situation. It influences how I feel about the last 10 creations here, to be honest. I was hoping to use some exciting new colours.

Not the focus of this group. So, how do you keep the creativity in the last third of a challenge? Ideas people? I know the daily group (very understandably) also had this challenge. How did you do it?

Your galaxy stands out most on the thumb and also looks beautiful under the moon. What I learned is that I need to be careful on number of colours in the sponging so it doesn't get murky. I'll be trying to use fewer colours in future. It's an amazing technique, though!
I can relate to how you are feeling. It's gotten so crazy that I'm "almost" afraid to post my next mani for fear of being crucified because I still like my Bondi polish and have no intention of throwing it away. I also had some manis planned out using some of those polishes. I just decided to go back and replan using the polishes that I have (or that I purchased and waiting to come in, lol). 

I'm more afraid of the last third because it's going to stretch my creativity and my nail art skills. I guess that's how we grow, though.


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great job for your first time marbling! I don't know how many times I had to start over because I didn't like the way it looked. Very smart to go with the accent nail. I wish I had thought of that!
Thanks!  Were you able to do yours by dipping multiple nails at a time? I'm going to try that next but it's very intimidating.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Very pretty! Much better than my first attempts at watermarble. Even your "spoiler" is better than my first couple of attempts. One of which is located in the spoiler below. 



Spoiler



I was actually crazy enough, that was my first mani. And it's what kicked off my polish obsession. I did this for going to the first Hunger Games movie. And it's what got me to stop biting my nails, so this is the shortest you have ever seen my nails too.


 Thanks! I like your spoiler photo! Reminds me of a really cool stone countertop pattern.  Even still, I am glad to hears others had the same struggles as I did and it's not just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing first tries! I'm glad her youtube videos helped - they certainly taught me a lot. I like both of yours, but that flower is really incredible. I have to see if I can get something like that in future - mine are still quite random.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I expect you were just overcritical of your 'erased' experiments. I find for me, most results are at least 'interesting', unless they are one of those flops where I end up with about 7 globby layers of polish on the nail - that still happens to me sometimes; maybe I put my nail in the water wrong?? Anyway, I really like your result!
Yes definitely! Watching her do the drips and swirls so fast makes it seem so much easier than it is haha.  1 problem I kept having was that the black and yellow polishes touched and made a green that I wasn't fond of, so I did start over a number of times from that.  I also initially tried to use the textured polish in the water marble but it didn't spread at all, it just sat there in the water, still in the shape of a droplet.




  I really wanted to try using a glitter polish too, but I am assuming it would do the same thing.  Can you tell this all new to me? LOL.  I think if I do a little more research, I could definitely get the hang of it.  Thanks for the nice compliment Monika!!


----------



## Lolo22

I am very excited that the "inspired" challenges are starting! Looking forward to see what inspires everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

Manicure #21 Inspired by a color. I had read somewhere, that the manicure is based on the name of the polish, so that's what I went with, lol. Nail Polish Inspiration: Starry Night. I used Bondi Starry Night, topped with Formula X Over the Moon and Dollish Polish Iocane Powder. It kind of reminded me of my galaxy nail, but without all the sponging.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes definitely! Watching her do the drips and swirls so fast makes it seem so much easier than it is haha.  1 problem I kept having was that the black and yellow polishes touched and made a green that I wasn't fond of, so I did start over a number of times from that.  I also initially tried to use the textured polish in the water marble but it didn't spread at all, it just sat there in the water, still in the shape of a droplet.



  I really wanted to try using a glitter polish too, but I am assuming it would do the same thing.  Can you tell this all new to me? LOL.  I think if I do a little more research, I could definitely get the hang of it.  Thanks for the nice compliment Monika!!

It's all about learning what works and what doesn't. Some polishes spread out really well and easily. Some don't want to spread at all (usually the special ones). Amazingly, the best spreading polish I have is a micro glitter. So you never know until you try. Make sure that you're using a polish that isn't thick (either by formula or over time) as thinner polishes drip and spread better. And, probably the most important tip, make sure that you're using room temperature water. And preferably that would be distilled, reverse osmosis or filtered water.


----------



## Lolo22

> Â  Yes definitely! Watching her do the drips and swirls so fast makes it seem so much easier than it is haha.Â  1 problem I kept having was that the black and yellow polishes touched and made a green that I wasn't fond of, so I did start over a number of times from that.Â  I also initially tried to use the textured polish in the water marble but it didn't spread at all, it just sat there in the water, still in the shape of a droplet. :11dh: Â  I really wanted to try using a glitter polish too, but I am assuming it would do the same thing.Â  Can you tell this all new to me? LOL.Â  I think if I do a little more research, I could definitely get the hang of it.Â  Thanks for the nice compliment Monika!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about learning what works and what doesn't. Some polishes spread out really well and easily. Some don't want to spread at all (usually the special ones). Amazingly, the best spreading polish I have is a micro glitter. So you never know until you try. Make sure that you're using a polish that isn't thick (either by formula or over time) as thinner polishes drip and spread better. And, probably the most important tip, make sure that you're using room temperature water. And preferably that would be distilled, reverse osmosis or filtered water.
Click to expand...

 Very interesting, thanks for clearing that up. I had been wondering about the water temperature too. I'm so curious to try a few other brands and other finishes. The Color Clubs I was using seemed to be almost a tad too thin because they spread like crazy. Might have been my drop technique though too.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 21: Inspired by a color OPI Fly


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Water Marbled Zoya Raven &amp; Giovanna, SOPI I Think I Cayenne, Sephora Hit Dirty Groove, Bondi I'm Vers.

Wow...what a ridiculously difficult Mani for me. I ended up painting my nails with the orange because it's a mini and I couldn't get it to drop into the water. So I used the clear in my bullseye so that the orange would show through. Obviously, I was going for Halloween colors. I'd like to try the process again sometime, but not for a while.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #20 - WATER MARBLE*

This one was not easy for me either. It's something I've done once before. I used a base of Bondi Lady Liberty, which I wore alone for a few days first. Then I topped it with Bondi Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, Starry Night; Sally Hansen White On; and Zoya Song. The different marbles are so all-over-the-place, but I think consistency comes with practice and the willingness not to use a 'drop/bullseye' if it doesn't work out as expected. I'd like to be able to 'deliberately' get each type of pattern.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I went ahead and used anything I got.
 
















Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 19: Galaxy Nails





Manicure 20: Water Marble

I'm not a fan of water marble, so I chose to try dry marbling for this one. I painted a base coat of yellow and let it dry. Then I added another coat of yellow, and immediately added dots of red and orange. Using a tiny dotting tool, I gently swirled the colors together. Lastly I stamped the flames on top.




Great manis as always! I might have to steal your dry marbling because I don't want to deal with all the mess of a water marble.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Galaxy Nails!




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Half moons &amp; galaxy mani

I'm running out of time lately, so I thought I could combine these two. I wish the "nebula" part had been more prominent after I put the glitter on, but it is what it is.

I used SC secret admirer, Spoiled your fly's down, SH hard as nails rock bottom &amp; limestone, Saphira by opinion cab fare, wnw kaleidoscope, SP purple glow and black and white acrylic paint.




My dad says he doesn't like the moon because when I am talking it looks like I have drugs on my nail... But I like the moon. I like the way the detail makes it really look like the moon. And it glows in the dark. Just the moon, nothing else.

Besides, this mani will work for the opening of Enders Game tomorrow. I'm probably the only person going to the movies on Halloween.
So pretty! I actually went to see Thor2 on Halloween with the hubby so you were not alone lol.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you @Monika1 and @chrysalis101 for the youtube link! I watched 3 or 4 of her videos and they are very cool, she is def a water marble pro





I actually thought this was super fun and I cant wait to try it again! I was only brave enough to try 1 accent nail for my first time.  Here is my right hand, which somehow I lucked out on and this was my 2nd attempt.  I love it!  I used CC Where's the Soiree, Volt of Light and Peace out Purple for the water marble and CG Bump in the Night (textured) and the Peace out Purple topped with CG Ghoulish Glow (glow in the dark for Halloween) on the rest of the nails.





I tried 6 attempts on my left hand and could not get anything I was happy with and it was 10pm and my wine was getting warm so I settled on this.  I was trying to do a swirl pattern this time.  I am hiding it under a spoiler because it is really sad to look at haha.  I think the flowers are easier than the swirls?





That is a cute idea to have the marble as an accent I love the colors you used.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure #21 Inspired by a color. I had read somewhere, that the manicure is based on the name of the polish, so that's what I went with, lol. Nail Polish Inspiration: Starry Night. I used Bondi Starry Night, topped with Formula X Over the Moon and Dollish Polish Iocane Powder. It kind of reminded me of my galaxy nail, but without all the sponging.




That's a great interpretation!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 21: Inspired by a color

OPI Fly




Wonderful!


----------



## Lolo22

Inspired by a color: gray. I saw Ipsy post a 50 shades of Grey mani on their FB page that was super cute so I tried it. CG Immortal, Glistening Snow, Essie Blanc, Julep Camille and a drugstore snowman polish.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 22: Inspired by a song Baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can relate to how you are feeling. It's gotten so crazy that I'm "almost" afraid to post my next mani for fear of being crucified because I still like my Bondi polish and have no intention of throwing it away. I also had some manis planned out using some of those polishes. I just decided to go back and replan using the polishes that I have (or that I purchased and waiting to come in, lol). 

I'm more afraid of the last third because it's going to stretch my creativity and my nail art skills. I guess that's how we grow, though.
Yup, no way I'm throwing or giving away the polishes. I like them and I can't afford to do that - they also make up a huge part of my collection, as it's really not very big!

I'm still here and will get there - my 'inspired by's' are just taking a bit right now. I haven't dropped of the planet, and I'm really glad that some of you are still here, and posting here! I haven't managed the pinterest thing, so I really appreciate those who post here!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



That is so cute and so beautiful! I love your use of that swirl and the combination of colours.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I like it! You have your book one done too, and the movie??? How is it going with the work reception of these?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 21: Inspired by a color

OPI Fly




That is so lighthearted and pretty! I really love that colour and how it looks with white. I'm still hunting through polish names for the moment...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure #21 Inspired by a color. I had read somewhere, that the manicure is based on the name of the polish, so that's what I went with, lol. Nail Polish Inspiration: Starry Night. I used Bondi Starry Night, topped with Formula X Over the Moon and Dollish Polish Iocane Powder. It kind of reminded me of my galaxy nail, but without all the sponging.




It looks wonderful! With galaxy and similar manis being so beautiful, it's a great theme on which to create many variations. Your nails look fantastic as well as the mani.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  Were you able to do yours by dipping multiple nails at a time? I'm going to try that next but it's very intimidating.

Thanks! I like your spoiler photo! Reminds me of a really cool stone countertop pattern.  Even still, I am glad to hears others had the same struggles as I did and it's not just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes definitely! Watching her do the drips and swirls so fast makes it seem so much easier than it is haha.  1 problem I kept having was that the black and yellow polishes touched and made a green that I wasn't fond of, so I did start over a number of times from that.  I also initially tried to use the textured polish in the water marble but it didn't spread at all, it just sat there in the water, still in the shape of a droplet.




  I really wanted to try using a glitter polish too, but I am assuming it would do the same thing.  Can you tell this all new to me? LOL.  I think if I do a little more research, I could definitely get the hang of it.  Thanks for the nice compliment Monika!!
Hmm, yeah - glitter, glitter polish I haven't tried in a marble either, but what have worked (as I think Maria mentioned?) for me too have been a few shimmery polishes like Zoya Song, Nubar Rosso, and Bondi Starry Night. I don't know that I've even seen a water marble with hex-glitter, for example.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous!
Thank-you! I didn't realize quite how enormous those whole photos were when I posted them. Whups, sorry!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 22: Inspired by a song

Baby, it's cold outside!




Very nice! I love your interpretation!


----------



## jesemiaud

Inspired by a song: California Dreamin' (All the leaves are brown, and the sky is gray...")  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I made a Franken-gray since I didn't have one light enough: SOPI Break a Leg-Warmer and SOPI White Hot. The Leaves are stamped with PUEEN-12 with Sally Hansen Forbidden Fudge. Then I added on a little BL Scuppered and Zoya Channing to add a little sheen and color to the leaves and topped it off with Julep's matte topcoat. I did this last night, and by this morning I had tip wear (grrr). I guess the matte top coat doesn't play well with others? Since I mixed colors to get the gray, I decided I didn't care enough to try to fix it.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, no way I'm throwing or giving away the polishes. I like them and I can't afford to do that - they also make up a huge part of my collection, as it's really not very big!

I'm still here and will get there - my 'inspired by's' are just taking a bit right now. I haven't dropped of the planet, and I'm really glad that some of you are still here, and posting here! I haven't managed the pinterest thing, so I really appreciate those who post here!
Part of me says, "Don't get sucked into Pinterest, you'll never come out." But then, I'm also addicted to Pinterest and the other half of me says, "Join the dark side. We have more kinds of pie than you can imagine! HAHAHA!!"


----------



## Lolo22

> Manicure 22: Inspired by a song Baby, it's cold outside!


 Scooby I love this! Each finger is its own scene, very original!


----------



## Lolo22

> Inspired by a song: California Dreamin' (All the leaves are brown, and the sky is gray...")  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made a Franken-gray since I didn't have one light enough: SOPI Break a Leg-Warmer and SOPI White Hot. The Leaves are stamped with PUEEN-12 with Sally Hansen Forbidden Fudge. Then I added on a little BL Scuppered and Zoya Channing to add a little sheen and color to the leaves and topped it off with Julep's matte topcoat. I did this last night, and by this morning I had tip wear (grrr). I guess the matte top coat doesn't play well with others? Since I mixed colors to get the gray, I decided I didn't care enough to try to fix it.


 Pretty! I love love leaf manis! I have never really been interested in getting into stamping but if I did I think a leaf would be the first one on the list to get! Beautiful!


----------



## chrysalis101

Can I skip A Movie an A Book and come back to them when they line up with Hunger Games and The Hobbit movies coming out? I promise I'll come back and catch them!


----------



## acostakk

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by a song: California Dreamin' (All the leaves are brown, and the sky is gray...")  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I made a Franken-gray since I didn't have one light enough: SOPI Break a Leg-Warmer and SOPI White Hot. The Leaves are stamped with PUEEN-12 with Sally Hansen Forbidden Fudge. Then I added on a little BL Scuppered and Zoya Channing to add a little sheen and color to the leaves and topped it off with Julep's matte topcoat. I did this last night, and by this morning I had tip wear (grrr). I guess the matte top coat doesn't play well with others? Since I mixed colors to get the gray, I decided I didn't care enough to try to fix it.




This is soo pretty.  Almost enough to make me reconsider trying stamping.  Almost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mhammill

AAARG just when I am ready to jump back in, I broke off both my thumbnails yesterday while saddling up one of my horses.  One broke past the quick and it hurt like the devil.  Any advice?  I still have about 1/3 inch left of the old gels growing off and I really don't want to deal with that again but I'm afraid I may have to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Unless you guys have any other ideas?


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I skip A Movie an A Book and come back to them when they line up with Hunger Games and The Hobbit movies coming out? I promise I'll come back and catch them!
Sure, why not?! I can't wait for the Hunger Games 2 to come out!!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sure, why not?! I can't wait for the Hunger Games 2 to come out!!
Neither can I. Seeing it in IMAX! So glad we have an IMAX now! yay! And I've been a Tolkien fan since I was a little kid. My dad used to read it to me before bed. Can't miss The Hobbit.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a color: gray.

I saw Ipsy post a 50 shades of Grey mani on their FB page that was super cute so I tried it. CG Immortal, Glistening Snow, Essie Blanc, Julep Camille and a drugstore snowman polish.



Love it


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 22: Inspired by a song

Baby, it's cold outside!




This is fantastic!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by a song: California Dreamin' (All the leaves are brown, and the sky is gray...")  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I made a Franken-gray since I didn't have one light enough: SOPI Break a Leg-Warmer and SOPI White Hot. The Leaves are stamped with PUEEN-12 with Sally Hansen Forbidden Fudge. Then I added on a little BL Scuppered and Zoya Channing to add a little sheen and color to the leaves and topped it off with Julep's matte topcoat. I did this last night, and by this morning I had tip wear (grrr). I guess the matte top coat doesn't play well with others? Since I mixed colors to get the gray, I decided I didn't care enough to try to fix it.




So pretty!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



That is so cute and so beautiful! I love your use of that swirl and the combination of colours.



Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 21: Inspired by a color

OPI Fly




That is so lighthearted and pretty! I really love that colour and how it looks with white. I'm still hunting through polish names for the moment...



Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 22: Inspired by a song

Baby, it's cold outside!
Very nice! I love your interpretation!



Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 22: Inspired by a song

Baby, it's cold outside!
Scooby I love this! Each finger is its own scene, very original! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 22: Inspired by a song

Baby, it's cold outside!
This is fantastic!

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AAARG just when I am ready to jump back in, I broke off both my thumbnails yesterday while saddling up one of my horses.  One broke past the quick and it hurt like the devil.  Any advice?  I still have about 1/3 inch left of the old gels growing off and I really don't want to deal with that again but I'm afraid I may have to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Unless you guys have any other ideas?

I'd do tips. I have done tips. I have one nail that is permanently damaged (probably from working in the barn) and I just always keep a tip on it. I've tried to go without the tip, but it's just too weak and ends up breaking anyway. But any time I break a nail I put a tip on it. Keep a tip on it until the nail grows out. And if you have a tenancy to break a certain nail (for whatever reason) always keep a tip on it for the extra strength.


----------



## chrysalis101

Water Marble Mani

Figured it was time to finally post this. I've been wearing it long enough. 

Anyway, I started out with my White Lilly gel polish as the base. Then in my water marble is CG Blue You, Milani 510 3D and SP Purple Glow. I added some rhinestones where there were large blank spaces and/or water drops. I also got brave (because of the discussion we had earlier) and decided to dip two fingers at once.  Where it's still white is where the Purple Glow is and it does glow in the dark. It looks pretty cool. But I cannot for the life of me get it to show up on the camera. It just comes out as a black screen. Sorry, ladies.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Part of me says, "Don't get sucked into Pinterest, you'll never come out." But then, I'm also addicted to Pinterest and the other half of me says, "Join the dark side. We have more kinds of pie than you can imagine! HAHAHA!!"



Well, for the moment I guess I'm taking the first bit of advice???


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Water Marble Mani

Figured it was time to finally post this. I've been wearing it long enough. 

Anyway, I started out with my White Lilly gel polish as the base. Then in my water marble is CG Blue You, Milani 510 3D and SP Purple Glow. I added some rhinestones where there were large blank spaces and/or water drops. I also got brave (because of the discussion we had earlier) and decided to dip two fingers at once.  Where it's still white is where the Purple Glow is and it does glow in the dark. It looks pretty cool. But I cannot for the life of me get it to show up on the camera. It just comes out as a black screen. Sorry, ladies. 












Ooo neat; looks great! Here I am looking to post my next mani and there are so many new posts again. I wish we could see the glow in the dark, but I'm glad you're able to enjoy it! Smart rhinestone strategy!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #21 - Inspired by *_(the name of)_* A COLOUR*

My colour inspiration was Revlon Cherries in the Snow. I used cherry blossoms rather than cherries in my design; their centres are the feature colour. I used Nubar Hologram Glitter and White Polka Dots for the snow, which shows a bit better in the out-of-focus photo



. Other polishes are Bondi Blue Skies, I'm Vers; Nubar Diamont; Revlon Knockout; and Zoya Micky.


    



Oh, and I rounded off the tips, where they were square before. Not sure what I prefer. These are harder to make consistent. Any tips?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lovely! I've been eyeing this exact same plate with fall thoughts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's nice to see what you've done with it. The copper/bronze/grey combo is really beautiful. I think with my two PUEEN sets (I have 1-49) I'll have years of stamping to do, but I'm so excited to try them all, and I still have so many other plates on the wishlist.


----------



## Lolo22

I lovvvvve this! I think I need to pick up a brush set now so I can try some cherry blossoms!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #21 - Inspired by *_(the name of)_* A COLOUR*

My colour inspiration was Revlon Cherries in the Snow. I used cherry blossoms rather than cherries in my design; their centres are the feature colour. I used Nubar Hologram Glitter and White Polka Dots for the snow, which shows a bit better in the out-of-focus photo



. Other polishes are Bondi Blue Skies, I'm Vers; Nubar Diamont; Revlon Knockout; and Zoya Micky.


    



Oh, and I rounded off the tips, where they were square before. Not sure what I prefer. These are harder to make consistent. Any tips?


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #21 - Inspired by *_(the name of)_* A COLOUR*

My colour inspiration was Revlon Cherries in the Snow. I used cherry blossoms rather than cherries in my design; their centres are the feature colour. I used Nubar Hologram Glitter and White Polka Dots for the snow, which shows a bit better in the out-of-focus photo



. Other polishes are Bondi Blue Skies, I'm Vers; Nubar Diamont; Revlon Knockout; and Zoya Micky.


    



Oh, and I rounded off the tips, where they were square before. Not sure what I prefer. These are harder to make consistent. Any tips?

beautiful as always!

hehe...any tips on tips...heheh...  Anyway, I try to keep mine square because it's just easier. I have a tendency to file too much off on one side and not as much on the other if I try to make them squ-oval or oval. People say they're less likely to break when they're rounded. And I think that'd be true for me because when I break a nail it's almost always a corner. But I can never make it look quite right.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Water Marble Mani

Figured it was time to finally post this. I've been wearing it long enough.

Anyway, I started out with my White Lilly gel polish as the base. Then in my water marble is CG Blue You, Milani 510 3D and SP Purple Glow. I added some rhinestones where there were large blank spaces and/or water drops. I also got brave (because of the discussion we had earlier) and decided to dip two fingers at once.  Where it's still white is where the Purple Glow is and it does glow in the dark. It looks pretty cool. But I cannot for the life of me get it to show up on the camera. It just comes out as a black screen. Sorry, ladies. 












Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #21 - Inspired by *_(the name of)_* A COLOUR*

My colour inspiration was Revlon Cherries in the Snow. I used cherry blossoms rather than cherries in my design; their centres are the feature colour. I used Nubar Hologram Glitter and White Polka Dots for the snow, which shows a bit better in the out-of-focus photo



. Other polishes are Bondi Blue Skies, I'm Vers; Nubar Diamont; Revlon Knockout; and Zoya Micky.


    



Oh, and I rounded off the tips, where they were square before. Not sure what I prefer. These are harder to make consistent. Any tips?

Looks like a painting so pretty! I don't think its hard to keep them rounded. I have noticed they break less and make my nails look longer, I have tiny  nails so that's a plus for me.


----------



## Lolo22

Inspired by a song: Margaritaville


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Dear Water Marbling,

I hate you. That is all.

 





I used the Ruffian Crowdsourced collection, and the polishes cooperated, I'm just clumsy and impatient and this is NOT my idea of a good time!  So happy to get this behind me and move on to the "Inspired By" manicures.  I'm about to go take this polish OFF!


----------



## jesemiaud

Well, it looked good in my head, lol. And in the example that I saw online here ---&gt; http://flavorwire.com/260678/awesome-movie-inspired-nail-art/4/

I used Zoya Blu (mixed with a drop of Zoya Phoebe to get the sky color I wanted), SOPI White hot, Zoya Sarah &amp; Giovanna, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, Ruffian Fox Hunt &amp; Salon Perfect Blue Ribbon.

Oh and I just cannot contort my hand to make the picture work, lol.


----------



## Lolo22

Could not wait to take off the Margaritaville nails! Haha Inspired by a movie: Aladdin



Revlon nail decals, Essie Naughty Nautical and DL Nefertiti ETA: By the way, these Revlon nail strips are AWFUL! Do not buy them! They barely made it through the night. None of them matched my nail sizes either, and if you had small/narrow nails you would have to trim almost all of them.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a song: Margaritaville



So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear Water Marbling,

I hate you. That is all.

 





I used the Ruffian Crowdsourced collection, and the polishes cooperated, I'm just clumsy and impatient and this is NOT my idea of a good time!  So happy to get this behind me and move on to the "Inspired By" manicures.  I'm about to go take this polish OFF!
So scared to try this, you did well. I like all the colors you picked.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, it looked good in my head, lol. And in the example that I saw online here ---&gt; http://flavorwire.com/260678/awesome-movie-inspired-nail-art/4/

I used Zoya Blu (mixed with a drop of Zoya Phoebe to get the sky color I wanted), SOPI White hot, Zoya Sarah &amp; Giovanna, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, Ruffian Fox Hunt &amp; Salon Perfect Blue Ribbon.

Oh and I just cannot contort my hand to make the picture work, lol.




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Could not wait to take off the Margaritaville nails! Haha

Inspired by a movie: Aladdin



Revlon nail decals, Essie Naughty Nautical and DL Nefertiti
So pretty, Aladdin is one of my favorite Disney movies.


----------



## JC327

So I have not had too much time to do my nails lately and I thought about dropping out of the challenge but decided against it. I am not so good at nail art but I want to challenge myself and finish. I am way behind but I will attempt to catch up. Here is my animal print:






Base is Zoya Purity, kiss black striper. Zoya anchor and armor for base and top coats. ETA: I don't know why these pics came out so big sorry!


----------



## Lolo22

> So I have not had too much time to do my nails lately and I thought about dropping out of the challenge but decided against it. I am not so good at nail art but I want to challenge myself and finish. I am way behind but I will attempt to catch up. Here is my animal print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base is Zoya Purity, kiss black striper. Zoya anchor and armor for base and top coats. ETA: I don't know why these pics came out so big sorry!


 I love it!! Zebra is so fun! You did a really good job on the stripes! I'm glad you aren't quitting, I like seeing your manis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So scared to try this, you did well. I like all the colors you picked.
Take your time with it. Watch a few how tos on youtube (there's about a million). Sit down one evening. Put in your favorite movie. Make sure you won't have to get up for a while. And play. If you're nervous about it, try it on a few swatch sticks first.

I've been water marbling since I started nail art. It was my first attempt at nail art. So, here's a few things I've learned.

1. Use room temp. pure water. The more pure the water when you start out, the better. The polish spreads out into a better "bulls eye" with pure, clean water than with water with lots of impurities (like plain tap or well water). If the water's too cold then the polish won't spread out and will dry too fast. I let mine sit out for a day or so.

2. Test drops of polish before committing to a color. Some polishes just don't spread. Others spread too much. If the polish doesn't spread then your "bulls eye" will be too small to play with. If it spreads too much then you'll have lots of wide boring spaces in your designs.

3. Don't use a cup that's too big or too small. I wouldn't go any smaller than a Dixie cup (but you'll probably only be able to dip one finger at a time here) and I wouldn't go any larger than (I don't know what they're called) the bowls that we put snack foods in for my preschooler.

4. Work as fast as you can. Make sure you have everything you're going to need right in front of you. Uncap all of your polishes. Use polishes that are going to drip pretty well (none that are almost gone).

5. This one I learned this last time. If you want the swirls to come out true to color, don't use a polish that's more than a 2 coat polish. If you can't get good coverage in 2 coats, don't use it in water marble. One of mine was a 3-4 coat polish and I just wish it would have been darker on my nails. I did get it dark enough on a couple, but I had to put several drops in a row, this is rather wasteful and takes too much time.

bonus: I painted around my nails and up my finger with Elmer's glue this time. It was so much easier to do that and let it dry than to mess with the tape. I just painted it on, waited for it to dry. Then did the marble on all of my nails. Waited for that to dry. Then pulled the glue off. It was nearly perfect. And much easier than the tape method. I think the tape is uncomfortable and awkward. And each time I've used tape I've had to redo at least 2 nails because I wrecked them when I took the tape off.


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear Water Marbling,

I hate you. That is all.

 






I used the Ruffian Crowdsourced collection, and the polishes cooperated, I'm just clumsy and impatient and this is NOT my idea of a good time!  So happy to get this behind me and move on to the "Inspired By" manicures.  I'm about to go take this polish OFF!
Aren't the Ruffian's awesome? I don't know if those are your first ones, but I have the same set as you and they go on like BUTTER.  I need more!  The bottles are so cute too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, it looked good in my head, lol. And in the example that I saw online here ---&gt; http://flavorwire.com/260678/awesome-movie-inspired-nail-art/4/

I used Zoya Blu (mixed with a drop of Zoya Phoebe to get the sky color I wanted), SOPI White hot, Zoya Sarah &amp; Giovanna, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, Ruffian Fox Hunt &amp; Salon Perfect Blue Ribbon.

Oh and I just cannot contort my hand to make the picture work, lol.




I could tell it was from Up right away! I think your balloons look great, what a cute idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Girls contorting for beauty, nah never haha!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Thank you [@]Monika1[/@] for the kind words! I'm not sure if I'll ever try it again, but I'm glad I did it once. [@]Lolo22[/@] I do love the Ruffian polishes! I can't decide if Hedge Fund or Delirium is my fave!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Take your time with it. Watch a few how tos on youtube (there's about a million). Sit down one evening. Put in your favorite movie. Make sure you won't have to get up for a while. And play. If you're nervous about it, try it on a few swatch sticks first.

I've been water marbling since I started nail art. It was my first attempt at nail art. So, here's a few things I've learned.

1. Use room temp. pure water. The more pure the water when you start out, the better. The polish spreads out into a better "bulls eye" with pure, clean water than with water with lots of impurities (like plain tap or well water). If the water's too cold then the polish won't spread out and will dry too fast. I let mine sit out for a day or so.

2. Test drops of polish before committing to a color. Some polishes just don't spread. Others spread too much. If the polish doesn't spread then your "bulls eye" will be too small to play with. If it spreads too much then you'll have lots of wide boring spaces in your designs.

3. Don't use a cup that's too big or too small. I wouldn't go any smaller than a Dixie cup (but you'll probably only be able to dip one finger at a time here) and I wouldn't go any larger than (I don't know what they're called) the bowls that we put snack foods in for my preschooler.

4. Work as fast as you can. Make sure you have everything you're going to need right in front of you. Uncap all of your polishes. Use polishes that are going to drip pretty well (none that are almost gone).

5. This one I learned this last time. If you want the swirls to come out true to color, don't use a polish that's more than a 2 coat polish. If you can't get good coverage in 2 coats, don't use it in water marble. One of mine was a 3-4 coat polish and I just wish it would have been darker on my nails. I did get it dark enough on a couple, but I had to put several drops in a row, this is rather wasteful and takes too much time.

bonus: I painted around my nails and up my finger with Elmer's glue this time. It was so much easier to do that and let it dry than to mess with the tape. I just painted it on, waited for it to dry. Then did the marble on all of my nails. Waited for that to dry. Then pulled the glue off. It was nearly perfect. And much easier than the tape method. I think the tape is uncomfortable and awkward. And each time I've used tape I've had to redo at least 2 nails because I wrecked them when I took the tape off.
That bonus tip is genius! If I try this again, definitely will do this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 









  I lovvvvve this! I think I need to pick up a brush set now so I can try some cherry blossoms!
Thank-you! I used all of a fine brush for the the branches and a dotting tool for the petals and the flower centres. I would love to find a super-fine brush, but I've read that a lot of people just take a 'less useful' old brush and trim it to the ideal density and length. If you have some brushes you don't use, that might be handy to do!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  beautiful as always!

hehe...any tips on tips...heheh...  Anyway, I try to keep mine square because it's just easier. I have a tendency to file too much off on one side and not as much on the other if I try to make them squ-oval or oval. People say they're less likely to break when they're rounded. And I think that'd be true for me because when I break a nail it's almost always a corner. But I can never make it look quite right.
Thanks so much!

Tips on tips!!! Tee, hee.

Even though my nails seem quite wide relative to some, I think square suits them. I like square. DH does not. My nails don't either, as the corners will often break; my nails are quite soft. So... I'm trying this rounded/oval/squoval thing.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like a painting so pretty! I don't think its hard to keep them rounded. I have noticed they break less and make my nails look longer, I have tiny  nails so that's a plus for me.
Thank-you! I know when something is easier to do, it's not as easy to think of tips for others, but if there's anything you observe when you file that makes it easier for you, I'd love to hear! I agree: I find my nails sturdier without the square edges to catch on things. But I find it hard to keep the curve on either side of the nail even, like @chrysalis101, and also find it hard to match the curvature on nails that are of such different widths, especially as I don't intend to grow them all that long.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a song: Margaritaville



It's neat you added dotted French tips, but they were barely visible because of the brightness of this look! It's a gutsy one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't imagine the boss would like it...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear Water Marbling,

I hate you. That is all.

 





I used the Ruffian Crowdsourced collection, and the polishes cooperated, I'm just clumsy and impatient and this is NOT my idea of a good time!  So happy to get this behind me and move on to the "Inspired By" manicures.  I'm about to go take this polish OFF!
Glad you tried, at least! I like the colour combo - it looks like that nail glows among the others - and hope you kept the purple! But I didn't get the hang of it until (well didn't -start- getting the hang of it, at least) until about my 12th entire nail, so in my case it wouldn't have been fair to call it hopeless after just a few, as much as I felt it seemed that way. No worries, I imagine there will be a future nail marathon challenge to torture you with marbling again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's neat you added dotted French tips, but they were barely visible because of the brightness of this look! It's a gutsy one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't imagine the boss would like it...
I realized that and that's another reason why I hated it haha!  If it was a bbq in July I would've been showing off this mani, but November in a committee meeting - just no!! I was hiding my hands and even thought about running to Walgreens at lunch for some polish remover.  Boss hasn't been around, but this marathon has lead me to realize that if I have sparkley nails people will say 'oh, you look festive' (in a good/nice way), but if I have brightly colored/neon nails people just look at me strangely and don't say anything.  Ha!  More glitter it is


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, it looked good in my head, lol. And in the example that I saw online here ---&gt; http://flavorwire.com/260678/awesome-movie-inspired-nail-art/4/

I used Zoya Blu (mixed with a drop of Zoya Phoebe to get the sky color I wanted), SOPI White hot, Zoya Sarah &amp; Giovanna, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, Ruffian Fox Hunt &amp; Salon Perfect Blue Ribbon.

Oh and I just cannot contort my hand to make the picture work, lol.




Oh, that is such a great movie! Your mani conjures a nice memory. It's very cute! And no, my fingers don't contort well? either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Could not wait to take off the Margaritaville nails! Haha

Inspired by a movie: Aladdin



Revlon nail decals, Essie Naughty Nautical and DL Nefertiti

ETA: By the way, these Revlon nail strips are AWFUL! Do not buy them! They barely made it through the night. None of them matched my nail sizes either, and if you had small/narrow nails you would have to trim almost all of them.
I like it! And the feature on the ring finger ties it nicely together. Too bad about the nail strips. They look really fantastic here. I've never tried any but I'll know to keep away from these ones then.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I have not had too much time to do my nails lately and I thought about dropping out of the challenge but decided against it. I am not so good at nail art but I want to challenge myself and finish. I am way behind but I will attempt to catch up. Here is my animal print:







Base is Zoya Purity, kiss black striper. Zoya anchor and armor for base and top coats.

ETA: I don't know why these pics came out so big sorry!
Nice zebra print.  I'm glad you're sticking with the challenge too!  No worries, lots of us are behind and hopefully all will continue at a pace that works for us. I enjoy seeing everyone's creations.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I have not had too much time to do my nails lately and I thought about dropping out of the challenge but decided against it. I am not so good at nail art but I want to challenge myself and finish. I am way behind but I will attempt to catch up. Here is my animal print:







Base is Zoya Purity, kiss black striper. Zoya anchor and armor for base and top coats.

ETA: I don't know why these pics came out so big sorry!
I love it!! Zebra is so fun! You did a really good job on the stripes! I'm glad you aren't quitting, I like seeing your manis



Thank you  so much!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So scared to try this, you did well. I like all the colors you picked.
Take your time with it. Watch a few how tos on youtube (there's about a million). Sit down one evening. Put in your favorite movie. Make sure you won't have to get up for a while. And play. If you're nervous about it, try it on a few swatch sticks first.

I've been water marbling since I started nail art. It was my first attempt at nail art. So, here's a few things I've learned.

1. Use room temp. pure water. The more pure the water when you start out, the better. The polish spreads out into a better "bulls eye" with pure, clean water than with water with lots of impurities (like plain tap or well water). If the water's too cold then the polish won't spread out and will dry too fast. I let mine sit out for a day or so.

2. Test drops of polish before committing to a color. Some polishes just don't spread. Others spread too much. If the polish doesn't spread then your "bulls eye" will be too small to play with. If it spreads too much then you'll have lots of wide boring spaces in your designs.

3. Don't use a cup that's too big or too small. I wouldn't go any smaller than a Dixie cup (but you'll probably only be able to dip one finger at a time here) and I wouldn't go any larger than (I don't know what they're called) the bowls that we put snack foods in for my preschooler.

4. Work as fast as you can. Make sure you have everything you're going to need right in front of you. Uncap all of your polishes. Use polishes that are going to drip pretty well (none that are almost gone).

5. This one I learned this last time. If you want the swirls to come out true to color, don't use a polish that's more than a 2 coat polish. If you can't get good coverage in 2 coats, don't use it in water marble. One of mine was a 3-4 coat polish and I just wish it would have been darker on my nails. I did get it dark enough on a couple, but I had to put several drops in a row, this is rather wasteful and takes too much time.

bonus: I painted around my nails and up my finger with Elmer's glue this time. It was so much easier to do that and let it dry than to mess with the tape. I just painted it on, waited for it to dry. Then did the marble on all of my nails. Waited for that to dry. Then pulled the glue off. It was nearly perfect. And much easier than the tape method. I think the tape is uncomfortable and awkward. And each time I've used tape I've had to redo at least 2 nails because I wrecked them when I took the tape off.

Thanks for the awesome tips!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 









  I lovvvvve this! I think I need to pick up a brush set now so I can try some cherry blossoms!
Thank-you! I used all of a fine brush for the the branches and a dotting tool for the petals and the flower centres. I would love to find a super-fine brush, but I've read that a lot of people just take a 'less useful' old brush and trim it to the ideal density and length. If you have some brushes you don't use, that might be handy to do!

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  beautiful as always!

hehe...any tips on tips...heheh...  Anyway, I try to keep mine square because it's just easier. I have a tendency to file too much off on one side and not as much on the other if I try to make them squ-oval or oval. People say they're less likely to break when they're rounded. And I think that'd be true for me because when I break a nail it's almost always a corner. But I can never make it look quite right.
Thanks so much!

Tips on tips!!! Tee, hee.

Even though my nails seem quite wide relative to some, I think square suits them. I like square. DH does not. My nails don't either, as the corners will often break; my nails are quite soft. So... I'm trying this rounded/oval/squoval thing.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like a painting so pretty! I don't think its hard to keep them rounded. I have noticed they break less and make my nails look longer, I have tiny  nails so that's a plus for me.
Thank-you! I know when something is easier to do, it's not as easy to think of tips for others, but if there's anything you observe when you file that makes it easier for you, I'd love to hear! I agree: I find my nails sturdier without the square edges to catch on things. But I find it hard to keep the curve on either side of the nail even, like @chrysalis101, and also find it hard to match the curvature on nails that are of such different widths, especially as I don't intend to grow them all that long.

I try to lay my fingers flat on a table. First I file the sides so that that all nails are the same with. After that  I try to file  in a "u" shape. My nails are really week and this is the only way that they have managed to stay somewhat long which is a big accomplishment for me.  I try to make them even but  its a hard to do (at least  for me).  I am ok with them not being even as long as its not that noticeable. Hope that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I have not had too much time to do my nails lately and I thought about dropping out of the challenge but decided against it. I am not so good at nail art but I want to challenge myself and finish. I am way behind but I will attempt to catch up. Here is my animal print:







Base is Zoya Purity, kiss black striper. Zoya anchor and armor for base and top coats.

ETA: I don't know why these pics came out so big sorry!
Nice zebra print.  I'm glad you're sticking with the challenge too!  No worries, lots of us are behind and hopefully all will continue at a pace that works for us. I enjoy seeing everyone's creations.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Inspired by a color mani! I LOVE that I've reached the inspiration manis! I feel so free, lol. I was inspired by one of my glitter polishes called Starry Silver (by NYC). It's 2 coats of Starry Silver over 3 coats of TriBeCa Silver (also NYC). I'm totally using it for a New Years mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a color mani! I LOVE that I've reached the inspiration manis! I feel so free, lol. I was inspired by one of my glitter polishes called Starry Silver (by NYC). It's 2 coats of Starry Silver over 3 coats of TriBeCa Silver (also NYC). I'm totally using it for a New Years mani!




Congrats on making it! Cute mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I try to lay my fingers flat on a table. First I file the sides so that that all nails are the same with. After that  I try to file  in a "u" shape. My nails are really week and this is the only way that they have managed to stay somewhat long which is a big accomplishment for me.  I try to make them even but  its a hard to do (at least  for me).  I am ok with them not being even as long as its not that noticeable. Hope that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's great that you've been able to get your nails 'longer for you'. Thanks for the input on your strategy.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 23: Inspired By A Movie

The Color Purple





*I chose this movie more for the name rather than the content, I wanted to wear my new Zoya Stevie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, so I began with a base coat and two coats of this purple polish. Over that, I chose Zoya Monica and Bundle Monster plate BM-H18 to create the hearts that symbolize the sisterly love between Celie and Nettie throughout the story, that remained strong despite the hardships they both faced.*


----------



## jesemiaud

#24 Inspired by a book - Catching Fire (excited for the movie next week!)

I did a base of The New Black's typography set in Weekly Journal and then made some flames with Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, and Zoya Channing. I just dotted the fire colors and dragged my dotting tool through the colors and tried to make flames. I topped it all with Zoya Maria Luisa for some sparkle. My daughter (who is pretty good with nail art) told me, "It's not a fail!" I'll take that as a compliment, lol.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 23: Inspired By A Movie

The Color Purple





*I chose this movie more for the name rather than the content, I wanted to wear my new Zoya Stevie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, so I began with a base coat and two coats of this purple polish. Over that, I chose Zoya Monica and Bundle Monster plate BM-H18 to create the hearts that symbolize the sisterly love between Celie and Nettie throughout the story, that remained strong despite the hardships they both faced.*
I like it! It's a very pretty pair of purples, and I'm enjoying seeing all of these new polishes people are getting from Zoya. Gorgeous!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  #24 Inspired by a book - Catching Fire (excited for the movie next week!)

I did a base of The New Black's typography set in Weekly Journal and then made some flames with Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, and Zoya Channing. I just dotted the fire colors and dragged my dotting tool through the colors and tried to make flames. I topped it all with Zoya Maria Luisa for some sparkle. My daughter (who is pretty good with nail art) told me, "It's not a fail!" I'll take that as a compliment, lol.




I'm still mystified by the text stuff on manis. Any good tutorials to point me toward? It's a neat very story specific mani - I see it as book burning not having read this one (I got a bit fed up - please don't throw a book at me!!!). I really like the flames on your pinkie and middle finger! The glitter effect with the flames is a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still mystified by the text stuff on manis. Any good tutorials to point me toward? It's a neat very story specific mani - I see it as book burning not having read this one (I got a bit fed up - please don't throw a book at me!!!). I really like the flames on your pinkie and middle finger! The glitter effect with the flames is a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm not going to throw a book at you, but I will strongly recommend a trip to your library. I fell in love with this trilogy the week the first movie came out. Both the Hubby (who doesn't read books) and I had them all read in time for opening weekend. And we didn't even know that the books existed until the week of the movie! Read 'em, you'll love 'em. Or you'll have a strong opinion of them one way or the other, anyway.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a color mani! I LOVE that I've reached the inspiration manis! I feel so free, lol. I was inspired by one of my glitter polishes called Starry Silver (by NYC). It's 2 coats of Starry Silver over 3 coats of TriBeCa Silver (also NYC). I'm totally using it for a New Years mani!




Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 23: Inspired By A Movie

The Color Purple





*I chose this movie more for the name rather than the content, I wanted to wear my new Zoya Stevie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, so I began with a base coat and two coats of this purple polish. Over that, I chose Zoya Monica and Bundle Monster plate BM-H18 to create the hearts that symbolize the sisterly love between Celie and Nettie throughout the story, that remained strong despite the hardships they both faced.*
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  #24 Inspired by a book - Catching Fire (excited for the movie next week!)

I did a base of The New Black's typography set in Weekly Journal and then made some flames with Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, and Zoya Channing. I just dotted the fire colors and dragged my dotting tool through the colors and tried to make flames. I topped it all with Zoya Maria Luisa for some sparkle. My daughter (who is pretty good with nail art) told me, "It's not a fail!" I'll take that as a compliment, lol.




Awesome!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still mystified by the text stuff on manis. Any good tutorials to point me toward? It's a neat very story specific mani - I see it as book burning not having read this one (I got a bit fed up - please don't throw a book at me!!!). I really like the flames on your pinkie and middle finger! The glitter effect with the flames is a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Well, I used a kit that had this a base color, some newsprint kind of paper (printed backwards so that when it transferred you could read the words), there was also a transfer liquid (which honestly just smelled like rubbing alcohol, and a top coat. I painted my nails with a base color, cut the paper to fit my nails and brushed the transfer liquid on the paper and pressed it on my nails. Then I did the flames, etc.

The burning book doesn't really have much to do with the movie per se, I just liked the idea of print because it was book inspired and flames because of the title.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #23 - Inspired by A MOVIE*

OK, I skipped mani #22; it's coming soon. This kind of could have been either, song or movie: I was thinking of Mamma Mia... music, musical, movie, and the bright 70s colours in a lot of it, and particularly in the neon snorkel gear dream/mare sequence where they sing the ABBA number Lay All Your Love On Me. The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index). The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, 41.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still mystified by the text stuff on manis. Any good tutorials to point me toward? It's a neat very story specific mani - I see it as book burning not having read this one (I got a bit fed up - please don't throw a book at me!!!). I really like the flames on your pinkie and middle finger! The glitter effect with the flames is a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Sorry, I saw this post, and wanted to comment.

I found that the easiest way is to first cut your printed paper into nail-sized pieces. Then, paint your light base color (I like Skull and Glossbones for a real-ish newspaper color). Wait til that dries completely. Topcoat it. Again, wait til that dries. (This allows so that if you mess up with the print, you can kind of wipe it off.) Position your paper as you want and use a q-tip dipped in alcohol to wet the paper. You may have to do that a few times to get the paper saturated. Press the paper down for about 30 seconds. Remove the paper. After about a minute or so, put another top coat on.

I find this method the easiest, for some reason it feels less messy to me. I've done this with newspaper print and newspaper funnies. Loved them both.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #23 - Inspired by A MOVIE*

OK, I skipped mani #22; it's coming soon. This kind of could have been either, song or movie: I was thinking of Mamma Mia... music, musical, movie, and the bright 70s colours in a lot of it, and particularly in the neon snorkel gear dream/mare sequence where they sing the ABBA number Lay All Your Love On Me. The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index). The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, 41.




         












         


Wow...so bright and colorful! I love this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, I saw this post, and wanted to comment.

I found that the easiest way is to first cut your printed paper into nail-sized pieces. Then, paint your light base color (I like Skull and Glossbones for a real-ish newspaper color). Wait til that dries completely. Topcoat it. Again, wait til that dries. (This allows so that if you mess up with the print, you can kind of wipe it off.) Position your paper as you want and use a q-tip dipped in alcohol to wet the paper. You may have to do that a few times to get the paper saturated. Press the paper down for about 30 seconds. Remove the paper. After about a minute or so, put another top coat on.

I find this method the easiest, for some reason it feels less messy to me. I've done this with newspaper print and newspaper funnies. Loved them both.
Thank-you very much @myzeri! That seems like a very clear and workable approach - I guess if it isn't 'special' newsprint, the image will be inverted, unless the pattern is one-sided and the ink can actually transfer through the paper all the way to the nail. Which is generally the case? I appreciate the advice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow...so bright and colorful! I love this!
Thank-you Maria!



Some bright is fun now that It's Cold Outside!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 24: Inspired by a Book 50 Shades of Grey



Zoya Carey stamped with Color Club Dark &amp; Stormy and too many plates to name.


----------



## chrysalis101

I gotta get better at posting pictures... Inspired by a color I used the polish SC Charge it Up as my inspiration. I also used Wnw French white creme, wnw rain check, and cg sassy strawberry. I liked the idea of using lighting... Electricity... Charge... And then we went to see Thor, so it worked.



Inspired by a song I'm not big on listing to music, but one person who we do listen to a lot is Lindsey Stirling. My favorite song is Elements.

 Polish used:






I'm going to come back and catch book and movie later so they line up with The Hunger Games and The Hobbit movies.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I gotta get better at posting pictures...

Inspired by a color

I used the polish SC Charge it Up as my inspiration. I also used Wnw French white creme, wnw rain check, and cg sassy strawberry. I liked the idea of using lighting... Electricity... Charge... And then we went to see Thor, so it worked.





Inspired by a song

I'm not big on listing to music, but one person who we do listen to a lot is Lindsey Stirling. My favorite song is Elements. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ

Polish used:








I'm going to come back and catch book and movie later so they line up with The Hunger Games and The Hobbit movies.
Love Lindsey Sterling. And your nails are gorgeous.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 24: Inspired by a Book

50 Shades of Grey





Zoya Carey stamped with Color Club Dark &amp; Stormy and too many plates to name.

I have a feeling 50 Shades of Grey is going to be a really popular book for this one... thinking of it myself and I haven't even read the book... I love how all of your images are so appropriate for symbolizing features and potential challenges in relationships, and of what I've heard of the story in the media.




I imagine this took some thorough searching through plates! Ooh, and the '50' can do double duty as 50 and S.O.!


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #23 - Inspired by A MOVIE*

OK, I skipped mani #22; it's coming soon. This kind of could have been either, song or movie: I was thinking of Mamma Mia... music, musical, movie, and the bright 70s colours in a lot of it, and particularly in the neon snorkel gear dream/mare sequence where they sing the ABBA number Lay All Your Love On Me. The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index). The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, 41.




         












         


Love it Monika!  Especially everything on your left hand.  Your nails look like a party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Loving the sparkly manis ladies!! They are all so pretty.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a color mani! I LOVE that I've reached the inspiration manis! I feel so free, lol. I was inspired by one of my glitter polishes called Starry Silver (by NYC). It's 2 coats of Starry Silver over 3 coats of TriBeCa Silver (also NYC). I'm totally using it for a New Years mani!






Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 23: Inspired By A Movie

The Color Purple





*I chose this movie more for the name rather than the content, I wanted to wear my new Zoya Stevie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, so I began with a base coat and two coats of this purple polish. Over that, I chose Zoya Monica and Bundle Monster plate BM-H18 to create the hearts that symbolize the sisterly love between Celie and Nettie throughout the story, that remained strong despite the hardships they both faced.*


Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  #24 Inspired by a book - Catching Fire (excited for the movie next week!)

I did a base of The New Black's typography set in Weekly Journal and then made some flames with Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, and Zoya Channing. I just dotted the fire colors and dragged my dotting tool through the colors and tried to make flames. I topped it all with Zoya Maria Luisa for some sparkle. My daughter (who is pretty good with nail art) told me, "It's not a fail!" I'll take that as a compliment, lol.




Your flames look great! Very creative!


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you very much @myzeri! That seems like a very clear and workable approach - I guess if it isn't 'special' newsprint, the image will be inverted, unless the pattern is one-sided and the ink can actually transfer through the paper all the way to the nail. Which is generally the case? I appreciate the advice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yes, it would transfer backward. I haven't tried printing something backward and applying it yet. That's my next move.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Inspired by a song... Let It Snow! We never get snow down here (which I'm actually OK about!) but I'm having fun getting in the holiday spirit!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 24: Inspired by a Book

50 Shades of Grey





Zoya Carey stamped with Color Club Dark &amp; Stormy and too many plates to name.

I have a feeling 50 Shades of Grey is going to be a really popular book for this one... thinking of it myself and I haven't even read the book... I love how all of your images are so appropriate for symbolizing features and potential challenges in relationships, and of what I've heard of the story in the media.



I imagine this took some thorough searching through plates! Ooh, and the '50' can do double duty as 50 and S.O.!

I had fun with this one, but it didn't come out like I had planned. This was actually my second attempt...see my 'First try Fail' below lol. There were some things I liked about it, but it was too clunky and some of it smeared with top coat...I did a 5-shade grey ombre that doesn't quite come thru like I'd hoped as well. On the middle fingers is a polish by Literary Lacquers that was actually inspired by the book.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #23 - Inspired by A MOVIE*

OK, I skipped mani #22; it's coming soon. This kind of could have been either, song or movie: I was thinking of Mamma Mia... music, musical, movie, and the bright 70s colours in a lot of it, and particularly in the neon snorkel gear dream/mare sequence where they sing the ABBA number Lay All Your Love On Me. The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index). The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, 41.




         












         


Love all the different colors and combinations definitely fits your theme.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 24: Inspired by a Book

50 Shades of Grey





Zoya Carey stamped with Color Club Dark &amp; Stormy and too many plates to name.
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I gotta get better at posting pictures...

Inspired by a color

I used the polish SC Charge it Up as my inspiration. I also used Wnw French white creme, wnw rain check, and cg sassy strawberry. I liked the idea of using lighting... Electricity... Charge... And then we went to see Thor, so it worked.





Inspired by a song

I'm not big on listing to music, but one person who we do listen to a lot is Lindsey Stirling. My favorite song is Elements. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ

Polish used:








I'm going to come back and catch book and movie later so they line up with The Hunger Games and The Hobbit movies.
These are beautiful! The lightning effect came out great.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a song... Let It Snow! We never get snow down here (which I'm actually OK about!) but I'm having fun getting in the holiday spirit!








So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 24: Inspired by a Book

50 Shades of Grey





Zoya Carey stamped with Color Club Dark &amp; Stormy and too many plates to name.

I have a feeling 50 Shades of Grey is going to be a really popular book for this one... thinking of it myself and I haven't even read the book... I love how all of your images are so appropriate for symbolizing features and potential challenges in relationships, and of what I've heard of the story in the media.




I imagine this took some thorough searching through plates! Ooh, and the '50' can do double duty as 50 and S.O.!

I had fun with this one, but it didn't come out like I had planned. This was actually my second attempt...see my 'First try Fail' below lol. There were some things I liked about it, but it was too clunky and some of it smeared with top coat...I did a 5-shade grey ombre that doesn't quite come thru like I'd hoped as well. On the middle fingers is a polish by Literary Lacquers that was actually inspired by the book.





I think both attempts came out great!


----------



## JC327

Here are my flowers:






Polishes used: Zoya anchor Zoya Raven Kiss white striper Andreas Choice somersault Zoya armor


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my flowers:







Polishes used:
Zoya anchor
Zoya Raven
Kiss white striper
Andreas Choice somersault
Zoya armor

Oooh, gorgeous!  I love the "flowers at night" effect. So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my flowers:







Polishes used:
Zoya anchor
Zoya Raven
Kiss white striper
Andreas Choice somersault
Zoya armor

Oooh, gorgeous!  I love the "flowers at night" effect. So pretty!  








 I am so glad you got the theme!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 25: Inspired by fashion


----------



## jesemiaud

#25 Fashion Inspired by a shirt I have that has burnout roses. Of course I can't find it lol. Zoya Kotori stamped with Zoya Hazel. It's pretty subtle, but I liked how it turned out.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Inspired by a color




Inspired by a song



Very neat! I enjoy these both. The first is a bit reminiscent of crackle polish, for for a purpose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the way you have clouds from which the lightning strikes. I've always liked the combination of blue and yellow or blue and copper/bronze/rust/gold. Yeah, blue it is! The water marble looks really great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it Monika!  Especially everything on your left hand.  Your nails look like a party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank-you very much @Lolo22.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They were fun to wear! It would have been really nice if they were also at a tropical beach on a beautiful island at a party... no such luck.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a song... Let It Snow! We never get snow down here (which I'm actually OK about!) but I'm having fun getting in the holiday spirit!









I have to say, this one is just beautiful! The icy effect with the sapphire colour of the blue and the light bright silvers is wonderful, and I love the transition. If I were you I would wear this for as long as possible. Gorgeous!

Here, we're in this boat:



though with no real snow yet. Walking the dog involves bundling up in a jacket and a coat, wearing a hat, gloves, and regretting not wearing snowpants, a scarf, or maybe just sending the dog in the yard. Problem is, this one is very bonded to me; if I put her out back, she sits on the deck and looks at me, waiting for me to come too! She thinks it's fantastic out there - she's very happy to spend an hour out there mid-winter in the snow; I'm the one who gets really worried.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had fun with this one, but it didn't come out like I had planned. This was actually my second attempt...see my 'First try Fail' below lol. There were some things I liked about it, but it was too clunky and some of it smeared with top coat...I did a 5-shade grey ombre that doesn't quite come thru like I'd hoped as well. On the middle fingers is a polish by Literary Lacquers that was actually inspired by the book. 




It's always nice to see the process too! I like both versions, though I would be more comfortable wearing the lower-contrast final draft.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ooooh, I really like the piano image - it looks fairly accurate unlike my Pueen sheet music image where the notes are drawn backwards, etc. (I'm using it now anyway, but it bugs me.) All the greys look really nice; it's a fantastic colour with your skin-tone.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love all the different colors and combinations definitely fits your theme.
Thank-you so much @JC327!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to say, this one is just beautiful! The icy effect with the sapphire colour of the blue and the light bright silvers is wonderful, and I love the transition. If I were you I would wear this for as long as possible. Gorgeous! 

Here, we're in this boat:




though with no real snow yet. Walking the dog involves bundling up in a jacket and a coat, wearing a hat, gloves, and regretting not wearing snowpants, a scarf, or maybe just sending the dog in the yard. Problem is, this one is very bonded to me; if I put her out back, she sits on the deck and looks at me, waiting for me to come too! She thinks it's fantastic out there - she's very happy to spend an hour out there mid-winter in the snow; I'm the one who gets really worried.

Thank you so much!  It lasted almost 4 days on me (totally a record! It took almost 2 days to chip!).

I'm sorry it's so cold there, it keeps going through cycles down here.  Today it will be almost 70, but just a few nights ago we had a low of about 24.  I am really not fond of the cold, and just reading about the amount of clothing you had to put on to walk your dog made me shiver!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my flowers:







Polishes used:
Zoya anchor
Zoya Raven
Kiss white striper
Andreas Choice somersault
Zoya armor
Wow! wow! wow! This is suntastic! 



It's one of the most striking flower manis I've seen in a while and one of my favourite manis of yours. I really like it and it will be something I want to try in the future! For 'book' I'm pondering an Alice in Wonderland theme (haven't decided yet), and thinking a sunflower/daisy/zinnia/aster/fleabane (depending on the scale) would be so pretty in that context. But it works so well as an all-nail pattern, so I'd have to see.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oooh, gorgeous!  I love the "flowers at night" effect. So pretty!  







 "I love my sun" flowers " at night, so I can..." 



tee, hee!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 25: Inspired by fashion




Nice! It must have been fun to wear this one before the gold too - those are all such lovely colours!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

#25 Fashion

Inspired by a shirt I have that has burnout roses. Of course I can't find it lol. Zoya Kotori stamped with Zoya Hazel. It's pretty subtle, but I liked how it turned out.







I can visualize this shirt for sure! In case you happen to come across it, it would be nice to see with the nail photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I really like this mani too - sometimes it's nice to be more subtle, and that special touch just makes a 'closer to monotone' even more interesting to 'watch' when you're bored/sitting though a meeting/on the phone etc. And what is the great purple your photo is composed with?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you so much!  It lasted almost 4 days on me (totally a record! It took almost 2 days to chip!).

I'm sorry it's so cold there, it keeps going through cycles down here.  Today it will be almost 70, but just a few nights ago we had a low of about 24.  I am really not fond of the cold, and just reading about the amount of clothing you had to put on to walk your dog made me shiver!
Here it's cycling temperature-wise a lot too! I'm worried this year will be really cold because we've had two mild winters in a row. I'm the one who gets cold fast. I sometimes even take a blanket to put on my lap! DH - who seems to have a built-in furnace, which I love - is still walking around in a lined leather jacket, but he's now wearing a hat for some evening walks, and the gloves have been out for a few weeks.

Funny with him, he's always losing one glove - and it's always the same one, so we can't match up two pairs to make a new one. Aargh - I've even suggested adding a string for him between them, like for toddlers.




  Every winter, it's buy a couple or more pairs of gloves, and watch as one of the pair disappears. They're not going in the dryer, but it seems they're like socks for him!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #22 - Inspired by A SONG*

This one is a follow-on from the Mamma Mia movie/musical. I kept three nails from before, my favourite being the purple with white flower pattern. I'll use that image again! The song is the one for the snorkel and fins dance - "Lay All Your Love On Me" by ABBA. I serendipitously got the neon/glow-in-the-dark-looking yellow nail (more so irl) by painting Sally Hansen White On on top of Bondi The Limelight that had a Konad Deep Jungle stamp on it. Strangely the yellow-green wicked through the white and gave me a unique colour. I didn't care for it enormously (other than that it was a really unexpected and interesting result), but it is the absolute favourite nail of a friend. I had the same yellow-green on the index finger on the other hand, but I squashed it by stamping too soon, so I did it over with only white (it would have been more unified with or without it on both hands). The 'sound wave' nail I did by stamping Konad White over Revlon Knockout, then stamping the same image in Zoya Charla and using the technique I learned from @Scooby Dynamite to cover the whole thing with Nubar Sour Candy. I would be happy with this just as a more consistent blue, black, and white with music notes and sound waves, but it wouldn't carry much of a theme then.

It aggravates me that Pueen didn't bother to engrave proper music notes - backwards is not good -, but I used them anyway.



       



Many are complaining about dry cuticles; I'm in the same boat.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can visualize this shirt for sure! In case you happen to come across it, it would be nice to see with the nail photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I really like this mani too - sometimes it's nice to be more subtle, and that special touch just makes a 'closer to monotone' even more interesting to 'watch' when you're bored/sitting though a meeting/on the phone etc. And what is the great purple your photo is composed with?
I'm sure the shirt is in the laundry somewhere, lol. So behind doing laundry.

The purple is the scarf I wearing.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Manicure 25: Inspired by fashion




Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

#25 Fashion

Inspired by a shirt I have that has burnout roses. Of course I can't find it lol. Zoya Kotori stamped with Zoya Hazel. It's pretty subtle, but I liked how it turned out.







Love how you captured the effect of burned out roses!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here, we're in this boat:



though with no real snow yet. Walking the dog involves bundling up in a jacket and a coat, wearing a hat, gloves, and regretting not wearing snowpants, a scarf, or maybe just sending the dog in the yard. Problem is, this one is very bonded to me; if I put her out back, she sits on the deck and looks at me, waiting for me to come too! She thinks it's fantastic out there - she's very happy to spend an hour out there mid-winter in the snow; I'm the one who gets really worried.

I had a dog like that. Very bonded to me, but loved the snow and cold. I'd go out with her long enough to make sure that she did her business. But then I'd leave her out in the yard while I went and made a cup of hot chocolate. She'd sit on the porch for a while (with her face in the wind), but then would eventually get down and stick her head in a snow bank. She was a sheltie though, she was born for the cold, so I didn't worry about her getting too cold...me on the other hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sigh* Tootsie you are very missed, RIP.


----------



## Lolo22

Ok guys, I don't read books lol. I read things all day at work so reading is the last thing I want to do when I get home. So my nails were inspired by the only book I own, a Cyanide and Happiness comic book. I was going to post a comic here but they are all potentially offensive so just google it if you are into non-PC humor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

Fashion inspired

This was my inspiration piece. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/148407750193859335/

SOPI Neutral Beauty (quickly becoming a favorite), SC Black on Black (need to get more), SH Gem Crush Glitz Gal, and WnW Kaleidoscope. Must have gotten some black on my top coat brush, cause a smudged my index finger, but oh well.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had a dog like that. Very bonded to me, but loved the snow and cold. I'd go out with her long enough to make sure that she did her business. But then I'd leave her out in the yard while I went and made a cup of hot chocolate. She'd sit on the porch for a while (with her face in the wind), but then would eventually get down and stick her head in a snow bank. She was a sheltie though, she was born for the cold, so I didn't worry about her getting too cold...me on the other hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sigh* Tootsie you are very missed, RIP.
Yeah, it's so tough that our dear canine family members have such a shorter life-span than we do. We have to treasure our time with each of them. But when the current ones pester us for a walk before we're quite decided on getting up in the morning, in the hail, rain, and cold, we're temporarily not so happy with them.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok guys, I don't read books lol. I read things all day at work so reading is the last thing I want to do when I get home. So my nails were inspired by the only book I own, a Cyanide and Happiness comic book. I was going to post a comic here but they are all potentially offensive so just google it if you are into non-PC humor










Awesome mani! I love it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fashion inspired

This was my inspiration piece. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/148407750193859335/

SOPI Neutral Beauty (quickly becoming a favorite), SC Black on Black (need to get more), SH Gem Crush Glitz Gal, and WnW Kaleidoscope. Must have gotten some black on my top coat brush, cause a smudged my index finger, but oh well.




Ooh, I'm always looking for interesting nudes. This Neutral Beauty looks yellow-toned on you - is it because it is, or because of the photo lighting or is your skin quite pink in contrast? It's always difficult to tell the shade without a 'control'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Neat mani!


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, I'm always looking for interesting nudes. This Neutral Beauty looks yellow-toned on you - is it because it is, or because of the photo lighting or is your skin quite pink in contrast? It's always difficult to tell the shade without a 'control'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Neat mani!
IT's only a shade or two off in real life. I think the lighting makes it look more than it really is. And I've already lost a most of my summer tan (what little I had).


----------



## Lolo22

> Fashion inspired This was my inspiration piece.Â http://www.pinterest.com/pin/148407750193859335/ SOPI Neutral Beauty (quickly becoming a favorite), SC Black on Black (need to get more), SH Gem Crush Glitz Gal, and WnW Kaleidoscope. Must have gotten some black on my top coat brush, cause a smudged my index finger, but oh well.


 Wow! Loving that sparkle!! Great inspiration too!


----------



## jesemiaud

Pattern... Butter London All Hail the Queen, NYC Big Apple Red, Pueen #2


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pattern... Butter London All Hail the Queen, NYC Big Apple Red, Pueen #2




There's something very positive to be said for a simple (though the stamp may be fairly complex), consistent repetition on every nail. It looks really nice, isn't jarring, and can be worn easily  in many contexts. This is really lovely. Pretty base too!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #24 - Inspired by A BOOK*

This one is Alice In Wonderland. I've been exploring the combination of multiple colours and prints as that is not my standby. I grew to appreciate my original Mamma Mia movie mani, but I don't like this one. I think the distinction is that this one is just messy (I didn't wait long enough for the polish to dry before stamping and had some shifting), and the colours are not as unified as the brights were. It has some interesting ideas, and I think the rabbit ears throughout are a cute way to tie it together. If I had planned more for them, I could have ensured that all of them were in a consistent place on the nail, and all one or at most two colours. It would have contributed to unifying the look. I would remove a few colours or patterns to keep it simpler if I did it again.



          



I'd also have to try the reverse decal technique to do an Alice if I did this again!


----------



## Lolo22

Inspired by fashion: I'm really into bows lately so I gave it a try. [@]Monika1[/@] I tried your back-of-bubble-wrap method for this and it worked great! The bows peeled off easily without ripping. This is Julep Cynthia with Bondi Botanical Beauty for the bows. They aren't the greatest but I still think it turned out ok.









*please ignore my blotchy spray tan! It's a long story, but basically if you have seen the Friends episode where Ross gets a spray tan- that's what happened to me haha.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by fashion:
I'm really into bows lately so I gave it a try. @Monika1 I tried your back-of-bubble-wrap method for this and it worked great! The bows peeled off easily without ripping. This is Julep Cynthia with Bondi Botanical Beauty for the bows. They aren't the greatest but I still think it turned out ok.









*please ignore my blotchy spray tan! It's a long story, but basically if you have seen the Friends episode where Ross gets a spray tan- that's what happened to me haha.
How exciting - the decal method worked for you! Cynthia is a really beautiful base on you. I'm glad the bubble-wrap worked. And I think the thumb bow in the last photo is super - now the challenge of how to do that five times straight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How exciting - the decal method worked for you! Cynthia is a really beautiful base on you. I'm glad the bubble-wrap worked. And I think the thumb bow in the last photo is super - now the challenge of how to do that five times straight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's a great color! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will definitely be trying it again when I think of some more ideas.  The topcoat kind re-wet the bows so that is why my ring finger looks so smeared.  Just needed a little more finesse, this was a got home from work at 11:30pm rage mani



haha!  Believe it or not, I made 20 bows and only these 4 were the chosen ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are my flowers:







Polishes used:
Zoya anchor
Zoya Raven
Kiss white striper
Andreas Choice somersault
Zoya armor
Wow! wow! wow! This is suntastic! 



It's one of the most striking flower manis I've seen in a while and one of my favourite manis of yours. I really like it and it will be something I want to try in the future! For 'book' I'm pondering an Alice in Wonderland theme (haven't decided yet), and thinking a sunflower/daisy/zinnia/aster/fleabane (depending on the scale) would be so pretty in that context. But it works so well as an all-nail pattern, so I'd have to see.

Thank you so much! I has something else I wanted to do for the flowers but I changed my mind to this last minute and  I am glad I did. I haven't been positing because last week  I had 3 nails break to nubbins so I cut them all off. I do have to work on a mani because my nails have been plain for too long.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #22 - Inspired by A SONG*

This one is a follow-on from the Mamma Mia movie/musical. I kept three nails from before, my favourite being the purple with white flower pattern. I'll use that image again! The song is the one for the snorkel and fins dance - "Lay All Your Love On Me" by ABBA. I serendipitously got the neon/glow-in-the-dark-looking yellow nail (more so irl) by painting Sally Hansen White On on top of Bondi The Limelight that had a Konad Deep Jungle stamp on it. Strangely the yellow-green wicked through the white and gave me a unique colour. I didn't care for it enormously (other than that it was a really unexpected and interesting result), but it is the absolute favourite nail of a friend. I had the same yellow-green on the index finger on the other hand, but I squashed it by stamping too soon, so I did it over with only white (it would have been more unified with or without it on both hands). The 'sound wave' nail I did by stamping Konad White over Revlon Knockout, then stamping the same image in Zoya Charla and using the technique I learned from @Scooby Dynamite to cover the whole thing with Nubar Sour Candy. I would be happy with this just as a more consistent blue, black, and white with music notes and sound waves, but it wouldn't carry much of a theme then.

It aggravates me that Pueen didn't bother to engrave proper music notes - backwards is not good -, but I used them anyway.



       



Many are complaining about dry cuticles; I'm in the same boat.
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok guys, I don't read books lol. I read things all day at work so reading is the last thing I want to do when I get home. So my nails were inspired by the only book I own, a Cyanide and Happiness comic book. I was going to post a comic here but they are all potentially offensive so just google it if you are into non-PC humor











So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fashion inspired

This was my inspiration piece. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/148407750193859335/

SOPI Neutral Beauty (quickly becoming a favorite), SC Black on Black (need to get more), SH Gem Crush Glitz Gal, and WnW Kaleidoscope. Must have gotten some black on my top coat brush, cause a smudged my index finger, but oh well.




Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pattern... Butter London All Hail the Queen, NYC Big Apple Red, Pueen #2




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #24 - Inspired by A BOOK*

This one is Alice In Wonderland. I've been exploring the combination of multiple colours and prints as that is not my standby. I grew to appreciate my original Mamma Mia movie mani, but I don't like this one. I think the distinction is that this one is just messy (I didn't wait long enough for the polish to dry before stamping and had some shifting), and the colours are not as unified as the brights were. It has some interesting ideas, and I think the rabbit ears throughout are a cute way to tie it together. If I had planned more for them, I could have ensured that all of them were in a consistent place on the nail, and all one or at most two colours. It would have contributed to unifying the look. I would remove a few colours or patterns to keep it simpler if I did it again.



          



I'd also have to try the reverse decal technique to do an Alice if I did this again!
As always your manis look great. I love the rabbit ears and the bows.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by fashion:
I'm really into bows lately so I gave it a try. @Monika1 I tried your back-of-bubble-wrap method for this and it worked great! The bows peeled off easily without ripping. This is Julep Cynthia with Bondi Botanical Beauty for the bows. They aren't the greatest but I still think it turned out ok.









*please ignore my blotchy spray tan! It's a long story, but basically if you have seen the Friends episode where Ross gets a spray tan- that's what happened to me haha.
Love the bows!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #25 - Inspired by FASHION*

This went a little differently than I expected. My intention was to stamp it as well, but I ran into a busy period of time, so the polish wore to a point where it was barely worth going for it any more. I added some more topcoat to freshen it up to try, and went to bed after waiting about 45 minutes, but I still ended up with a bunch of sheet marks. What a mess! So no stamping. I chose the deep teal and grey because of their current seasonal popularity. It was nice to wear and still a bit special due to the combination of the two colours.



       



And with no flash:


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As always your manis look great. I love the rabbit ears and the bows.
Thank-you so much!


----------



## Parasoul

> *Mani #25 - Inspired by **F**A**S**H**I**O**N* This went a little differently than I expected. My intention was to stamp it as well, but I ran into a busy period of time, so the polish wore to a point where it was barely worth going for it any more. I added some more topcoat to freshen it up to try, and went to bed after waiting about 45 minutes, but I still ended up with a bunch of sheet marks. What a mess! So no stamping. I chose the deep teal and grey because of their current seasonal popularity. It was nice to wear and still a bit special due to the combination of the two colours.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> And with no flash:


Simple yet beautiful. Not all manicures need to have excessive work done to them. Kinda like how one shouldn't over accessorize. Sometimes less is more and the situation calls for something simple and clean. Having been inspired by fashion I'd say its appropriate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #25 - Inspired by FASHION*

This went a little differently than I expected. My intention was to stamp it as well, but I ran into a busy period of time, so the polish wore to a point where it was barely worth going for it any more. I added some more topcoat to freshen it up to try, and went to bed after waiting about 45 minutes, but I still ended up with a bunch of sheet marks. What a mess! So no stamping. I chose the deep teal and grey because of their current seasonal popularity. It was nice to wear and still a bit special due to the combination of the two colours.



       



And with no flash:




I love these two colors, perfect for the season.


----------



## Lolo22

> *Mani #25 - Inspired by **F**A**S**H**I**O**N* This went a little differently than I expected. My intention was to stamp it as well, but I ran into a busy period of time, so the polish wore to a point where it was barely worth going for it any more. I added some more topcoat to freshen it up to try, and went to bed after waiting about 45 minutes, but I still ended up with a bunch of sheet marks. What a mess! So no stamping. I chose the deep teal and grey because of their current seasonal popularity. It was nice to wear and still a bit special due to the combination of the two colours.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> And with no flash:


 Love it! That darker color is beautiful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Love it! That darker color is beautiful!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I love these two colors, perfect for the season.
Thank-you! The darker one is Bondi Tavern on the so you might find something comparable in the dupes list. I felt so 'with the times' with the colours of this mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Simple yet beautiful. Not all manicures need to have excessive work done to them. Kinda like how one shouldn't over accessorize. Sometimes less is more and the situation calls for something simple and clean. Having been inspired by fashion I'd say its appropriate.




Thanks! You make a very good point! I often have the challenge of finding ulltra-simple clothing in my wardrobe when I want to wear more interesting focal-piece jewelry - you just can't do it with a multicolour top sometimes! And same goes for nails for me. The balance of hair/clothes/jewelry/nails is interesting. For many, nails are completely conceptually independent of the rest of the wardrobe. I'm more comfortable with less in terms of accent pieces in the combination. But some tailor their entire wardrobe to a colour-family so they can go for more! I'm thinking of a lady I know who does a black/gold/bronze/yellow/beige thing so she can wear flashy blouses, scarves, jackets, shoes, nails, and chunky earrings, necklaces, rings, brooches, and bracelets. All at the same time. It works for her.  I would be out of my comfort-zone in her wardrobe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 26: Inspired By A Pattern

Pink Plaid Pajama Pants


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 26: Inspired By A Pattern

Pink Plaid Pajama Pants








Looks just like the pants, so pretty.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 26: Inspired By A Pattern

Pink Plaid Pajama Pants
Looks just like the pants, so pretty.

Thanks! I couldn't find anything else to do haha


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 27: Inspired by Artwork

X-Ray Roses





Two of these pictures hang in my living room. I'm told they are x-rays of actual roses. 

All Sephora X polishes used  (White Matter, Radioactive, Flashy, Dark Matter) with several different detail brushes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 27: Inspired by Artwork

X-Ray Roses





Two of these pictures hang in my living room. I'm told they are x-rays of actual roses. 

All Sephora X polishes used  (White Matter, Radioactive, Flashy, Dark Matter) with several different detail brushes. 
That's such a cool pic! love your interpretation.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 27: Inspired by Artwork

X-Ray Roses





Two of these pictures hang in my living room. I'm told they are x-rays of actual roses. 

All Sephora X polishes used  (White Matter, Radioactive, Flashy, Dark Matter) with several different detail brushes. 
A fascinating thing about this mani is that the actual polishes have names that are also associated with x-rays. So neat!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 26: Inspired By A Pattern

Pink Plaid Pajama Pants








Sweet! They make me want to dig up a pair of flannel PJs! It's a pretty way to make pink super winter-appropriate!


----------



## Monika1

Mani #26 - Inspired by a PATTERN

I chose a simple conceptual route here - I chose an image I like from an image plate. This is Zoya Song with Pueen36 in Konad White. I considered adding more colour but decided against it. The second stamped photo gives a better idea of the depth of Song - and in regular indoor light it's even darker than that.


----------



## Lolo22

Inspired by a pattern: zig zags Nicole by OPI My Empire...My Rules and Julep Shenae


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mani #26 - Inspired by a PATTERN

I chose a simple conceptual route here - I chose an image I like from an image plate. This is Zoya Song with Pueen36 in Konad White. I considered adding more colour but decided against it. The second stamped photo gives a better idea of the depth of Song - and in regular indoor light it's even darker than that.




     




     



Love that pattern so creative!  Song is a beautiful color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a pattern: zig zags
Nicole by OPI My Empire...My Rules and Julep Shenae



So cute!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

#23 Inspired By A Movie: Ruby Slipper nails from The Wizard of Oz!



In the sun on the left, in shade on the right 1 coat of Nails Inc's Coventry Garden Market over 2 coats of Color Club's Berry &amp; Bright.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

#23 Inspired By A Movie: Ruby Slipper nails from The Wizard of Oz!




In the sun on the left, in shade on the right

1 coat of Nails Inc's Coventry Garden Market over 2 coats of Color Club's Berry &amp; Bright.
So pretty and sparkly!


----------



## jesemiaud

I'm behind in posting, but I've done a couple more manis. I'll just post the ones I've done in this one thread and put the pictures in spoilers so it won't be so long, lol.

Inspired by Art: This is a painting that was done by a good friend of ours. It's titled "Hallelujah!' and hangs above the fireplace. Colors used: Avon Cherry Jubilee, Zoya Coraline &amp; Maria Luisa, SOPI I Think I Cayenne, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, Julep Sasha, SOPI White Hot, &amp; Bondi The Limelight. I started with a coat of the Cherry Jubilee and used a fan brush and kind of of drybrushed the other colors on and finished with a top coat of the Maria Luisa.








Inspired by a flag: Nothing too exciting, lol. Polishes used: Bondi Starry Night &amp; Horny Mistress and SOPI White Hot:





I'm working on Supernatural tonight...


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm behind in posting, but I've done a couple more manis. I'll just post the ones I've done in this one thread and put the pictures in spoilers so it won't be so long, lol.

Inspired by Art: This is a painting that was done by a good friend of ours. It's titled "Hallelujah!' and hangs above the fireplace. Colors used: Avon Cherry Jubilee, Zoya Coraline &amp; Maria Luisa, SOPI I Think I Cayenne, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, Julep Sasha, SOPI White Hot, &amp; Bondi The Limelight. I started with a coat of the Cherry Jubilee and used a fan brush and kind of of drybrushed the other colors on and finished with a top coat of the Maria Luisa.








Inspired by a flag: Nothing too exciting, lol. Polishes used: Bondi Starry Night &amp; Horny Mistress and SOPI White Hot:





I'm working on Supernatural tonight...

Those are great manis!


----------



## jesemiaud

Supernatural - I used bondi Fools, and Nails, Inc. Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat. I made the angel wings with temporary tattoo paper. My daughter said they looked like birds and that I should have done Leprechan hats instead.



 I though angels were more season appropriate though. 





I wish it were sunny...the Electric Lane is fabulous in the sunlight. However, I don't think we are due for any today.

Without Flash:





With Flash:


----------



## Lolo22

> Supernatural - I used bondi Fools, and Nails, Inc. Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat. I made the angel wings with temporary tattoo paper. My daughter said they looked like birds and that I should have done Leprechan hats instead.  Â I though angels were more season appropriate though.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish it were sunny...the Electric Lane is fabulous in the sunlight. However, I don't think we are due for any today. Without Flash:
> 
> With Flash:


 I love it. So sparkley!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Supernatural - I used bondi Fools, and Nails, Inc. Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat. I made the angel wings with temporary tattoo paper. My daughter said they looked like birds and that I should have done Leprechan hats instead.



 I though angels were more season appropriate though. 





I wish it were sunny...the Electric Lane is fabulous in the sunlight. However, I don't think we are due for any today.

Without Flash:





With Flash:





Oooh pretty!  I love these!


----------



## JC327

> Supernatural - I used bondi Fools, and Nails, Inc. Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat. I made the angel wings with temporary tattoo paper. My daughter said they looked like birds and that I should have done Leprechan hats instead.  Â I though angels were more season appropriate though.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish it were sunny...the Electric Lane is fabulous in the sunlight. However, I don't think we are due for any today. Without Flash:
> 
> With Flash:


 Love it, this mani would be perfect for Christmas.


----------



## jesemiaud

Aaaand I'm done! Tutorial: I decided to try out @Christa W's tutorial on reverse stamping https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138932/reverse-stamping-creating-your-own-decals/0_100#post_2232388 I used Pueen plates #17 &amp; 22. Polish is SOPI White Hot, Julep Joelle, Sally Hansen Insta Dry in Slick Slate and NYC Big Apple Red. The black eyes on the reindeer is Kiss nail art polish. It's pretty rough, but it was fun and I look forward to trying it again!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aaaand I'm done! Tutorial: I decided to try out @Christa W's tutorial on reverse stamping https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138932/reverse-stamping-creating-your-own-decals/0_100#post_2232388 I used Pueen plates #17 &amp; 22. Polish is SOPI White Hot, Julep Joelle, Sally Hansen Insta Dry in Slick Slate and NYC Big Apple Red. The black eyes on the reindeer is Kiss nail art polish. It's pretty rough, but it was fun and I look forward to trying it again!




Nice! and congrats on finishing the challenge.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a pattern: zig zags
Nicole by OPI My Empire...My Rules and Julep Shenae



I like it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love that pattern so creative!  Song is a beautiful color.
Thank-you! I liked it so much I wore it for more than a week...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

#23 Inspired By A Movie: Ruby Slipper nails from The Wizard of Oz!




In the sun on the left, in shade on the right

1 coat of Nails Inc's Coventry Garden Market over 2 coats of Color Club's Berry &amp; Bright.
Very pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm behind in posting, but I've done a couple more manis. I'll just post the ones I've done in this one thread and put the pictures in spoilers so it won't be so long, lol.

Inspired by Art: This is a painting that was done by a good friend of ours. It's titled "Hallelujah!' and hangs above the fireplace. Colors used: Avon Cherry Jubilee, Zoya Coraline &amp; Maria Luisa, SOPI I Think I Cayenne, Sephora Yellow Umbrella, Julep Sasha, SOPI White Hot, &amp; Bondi The Limelight. I started with a coat of the Cherry Jubilee and used a fan brush and kind of of drybrushed the other colors on and finished with a top coat of the Maria Luisa.








Inspired by a flag: Nothing too exciting, lol. Polishes used: Bondi Starry Night &amp; Horny Mistress and SOPI White Hot:





I'm working on Supernatural tonight...

Very nice! I especially like the art inspired one!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Supernatural - I used bondi Fools, and Nails, Inc. Electric Lane Holographic Topcoat. I made the angel wings with temporary tattoo paper. My daughter said they looked like birds and that I should have done Leprechan hats instead.



 I though angels were more season appropriate though. 





I wish it were sunny...the Electric Lane is fabulous in the sunlight. However, I don't think we are due for any today.

Without Flash:





With Flash:




Impressive that you caught up! I think the angels are nice for the season too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aaaand I'm done! Tutorial: I decided to try out @Christa W's tutorial on reverse stamping https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138932/reverse-stamping-creating-your-own-decals/0_100#post_2232388 I used Pueen plates #17 &amp; 22. Polish is SOPI White Hot, Julep Joelle, Sally Hansen Insta Dry in Slick Slate and NYC Big Apple Red. The black eyes on the reindeer is Kiss nail art polish. It's pretty rough, but it was fun and I look forward to trying it again!




Wow! Congrats! I think that worked out really well. I think I'll be making use of the same tutorial soon,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Hi folks,

I haven't disappeared off the face of the earth. Still here, but just facing more challenges with life, so though I've wanted a creative outlet, this has been a bit on the back burner. My plan for art-inspired is La Vis by Henri Matisse, so I'm thinking about it for the moment. I will post when I can do it. I appreciate all the posters here as I'm not on pinterest, so have missed most of the other ones unless I catch the random one on a blog. I hope US folks had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi folks,

I haven't disappeared off the face of the earth. Still here, but just facing more challenges with life, so though I've wanted a creative outlet, this has been a bit on the back burner. My plan for art-inspired is La Vis by Henri Matisse, so I'm thinking about it for the moment. I will post when I can do it. I appreciate all the posters here as I'm not on pinterest, so have missed most of the other ones unless I catch the random one on a blog. I hope US folks had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
Hope everything is ok Monika! I am slacking too, but for no real reason.  I plan to get caught up this weekend. I have really enjoyed your manis and everyone else's so I will be looking forward to your next posts!


----------



## Lolo22

Inspired by art: splatter art This was my inspiration:




This is what I ended up with:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure 28: Inspired By A Flag

Finland





Zoya Tomoko over Zoya Liberty  - Tried using striping tape over pixie dust for the first time, doesn't work too well since the tape can't grab onto the texture of the polish. So I improvised and used a nail art brush to touch up the lines after removing the tape.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love that pattern so creative!  Song is a beautiful color.
Thank-you! I liked it so much I wore it for more than a week...

I have it and its one of my favorite blues.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by art: splatter art
This was my inspiration:



This is what I ended up with:



Looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 28: Inspired By A Flag

Finland





Zoya Tomoko over Zoya Liberty  - Tried using striping tape over pixie dust for the first time, doesn't work too well since the tape can't grab onto the texture of the polish. So I improvised and used a nail art brush to touch up the lines after removing the tape.
Those two colors look great together.


----------



## chrysalis101

So, we've discussed how I'm really bad at uploading pix. And for the last few weeks, it feels like I've dropped off the face of the earth! But I have been finding time to do my nails. And while I haven't posted in a while, at least I've been doing the challenge. So, here's the catch up.

Inspired by a Pattern Nails - CG White Night and CG Smoke and Ashes with some BM plate that I can't find now, and think my sofa ate. It didn't stay on long. 1. I found it rather boring and 2. my gels did something weird and my nails just looked bad. At least you can't really see that in the pix. I did hide my thumb because I smudged it really bad right before I took the pic and just had to live with it all day because I had too much to do that day to fix it.





Inspired by a movie - Catching Fire

My thumb nail did have the title "Catching Fire" on it, with sparks coming out, but it rubbed off before I took a pic, so I just left my thumb out. It's done with CG Stone Cold, CG Electrify and CG Riveting. I tried to do something better, like a mockingjay, but that failed. So, flames are a good standby. I didn't do a waterless marble because I didn't want to ruin the Stone Cold beneath it, and mattes just don't seem to work well for me that way. I also didn't put a top coat on, which is why the title came off so easily because I wanted to keep the matte matte and the glitter not matte





Inspired by a Work of Art - 

Here's my inspiration http://www.pinterest.com/pin/91268329922522872/ 

But I wanted it to be more fallish, being that it was the week of Thanksgiving. Done on CG White Night, sponged with CG Plum Perfection, CG Agro, Piggy Polish Right to Bare Feet, and Milan 3D Holographic 510, the "branches" are done with LA Colors Art Deco Black

I wore these for nearly a week because I liked them so much...well, that was a perk, I was also out of town.





Inspired by a flag - Indiana State flag http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Indiana

I'm a Hoosier girl, born, bread and corn fed! I love that I've lived all over Indiana and I'm very proud of the long heritage my family has here in the Crossroads to America.

I used Spoiled Your Fly's Down with acrylic yellow paint. There are 19 stars on each hand because Indiana is the 19th state of the Union. Obviously, I should have worked on drawing a torch before I put it on my nails...oh well.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 28: Inspired By A Flag

Finland





Zoya Tomoko over Zoya Liberty  - Tried using striping tape over pixie dust for the first time, doesn't work too well since the tape can't grab onto the texture of the polish. So I improvised and used a nail art brush to touch up the lines after removing the tape.

I love this. Can't even tell that you touched anything up. And it makes your nails look longer, I think.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Inspired by a book: Pride &amp; Prejudice. I used a soft, period-appropriate shade of periwinkle, stamped a white key as an accent onto my ring finger nail, and put a mattifying top coat over all of it. The key was to signify that Darcy and Elizabeth had to "unlock" their feelings towards each other, but I'm afraid this turned out to be the manicure equivalent of an interpretive dance - too vague and not well executed. It also doesn't help that I forgot to take a picture right after! So this is with two days of tip wear and some of the mattifyer wearing off!


----------



## Lolo22

Inspired by a flag: England OPI Incognito in Sausalito, Essie Blanc, VS Lustworthy


----------



## Parasoul

> Inspired by a flag: England OPI Incognito in Sausalito, Essie Blanc, VS Lustworthy


Damn Lolo. Great job on the stripe work. Looks great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

> Damn Lolo. Great job on the stripe work. Looks great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! It took wayyy too many hours and then the dang top coat smeared one of the lines. It was a good refresher of the worlds flags picking one out though haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Inspired by the supernatural: the lost city of Atlantis


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

> Inspired by the supernatural: the lost city of Atlantis


 Amazing! The little octopus is my favorite!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, we've discussed how I'm really bad at uploading pix. And for the last few weeks, it feels like I've dropped off the face of the earth! But I have been finding time to do my nails. And while I haven't posted in a while, at least I've been doing the challenge. So, here's the catch up.

Inspired by a Pattern Nails - CG White Night and CG Smoke and Ashes with some BM plate that I can't find now, and think my sofa ate. It didn't stay on long. 1. I found it rather boring and 2. my gels did something weird and my nails just looked bad. At least you can't really see that in the pix. I did hide my thumb because I smudged it really bad right before I took the pic and just had to live with it all day because I had too much to do that day to fix it.





Inspired by a movie - Catching Fire

My thumb nail did have the title "Catching Fire" on it, with sparks coming out, but it rubbed off before I took a pic, so I just left my thumb out. It's done with CG Stone Cold, CG Electrify and CG Riveting. I tried to do something better, like a mockingjay, but that failed. So, flames are a good standby. I didn't do a waterless marble because I didn't want to ruin the Stone Cold beneath it, and mattes just don't seem to work well for me that way. I also didn't put a top coat on, which is why the title came off so easily because I wanted to keep the matte matte and the glitter not matte





Inspired by a Work of Art -

Here's my inspiration http://www.pinterest.com/pin/91268329922522872/

But I wanted it to be more fallish, being that it was the week of Thanksgiving. Done on CG White Night, sponged with CG Plum Perfection, CG Agro, Piggy Polish Right to Bare Feet, and Milan 3D Holographic 510, the "branches" are done with LA Colors Art Deco Black

I wore these for nearly a week because I liked them so much...well, that was a perk, I was also out of town.





Inspired by a flag - Indiana State flag http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Indiana

I'm a Hoosier girl, born, bread and corn fed! I love that I've lived all over Indiana and I'm very proud of the long heritage my family has here in the Crossroads to America.

I used Spoiled Your Fly's Down with acrylic yellow paint. There are 19 stars on each hand because Indiana is the 19th state of the Union. Obviously, I should have worked on drawing a torch before I put it on my nails...oh well.




Those are all great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a book: Pride &amp; Prejudice. I used a soft, period-appropriate shade of periwinkle, stamped a white key as an accent onto my ring finger nail, and put a mattifying top coat over all of it. The key was to signify that Darcy and Elizabeth had to "unlock" their feelings towards each other, but I'm afraid this turned out to be the manicure equivalent of an interpretive dance - too vague and not well executed. It also doesn't help that I forgot to take a picture right after! So this is with two days of tip wear and some of the mattifyer wearing off!




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a flag: England
OPI Incognito in Sausalito, Essie Blanc, VS Lustworthy



Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by the supernatural: the lost city of Atlantis






Wow!


----------



## Lolo22

Oh my gosh!! Somehow I missed this post! I love them all!!  I knew the Hunger Games mani would be worth the wait - it looks awesome!!  Great job! I love the lattice print too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, we've discussed how I'm really bad at uploading pix. And for the last few weeks, it feels like I've dropped off the face of the earth! But I have been finding time to do my nails. And while I haven't posted in a while, at least I've been doing the challenge. So, here's the catch up.

Inspired by a Pattern Nails - CG White Night and CG Smoke and Ashes with some BM plate that I can't find now, and think my sofa ate. It didn't stay on long. 1. I found it rather boring and 2. my gels did something weird and my nails just looked bad. At least you can't really see that in the pix. I did hide my thumb because I smudged it really bad right before I took the pic and just had to live with it all day because I had too much to do that day to fix it.





Inspired by a movie - Catching Fire

My thumb nail did have the title "Catching Fire" on it, with sparks coming out, but it rubbed off before I took a pic, so I just left my thumb out. It's done with CG Stone Cold, CG Electrify and CG Riveting. I tried to do something better, like a mockingjay, but that failed. So, flames are a good standby. I didn't do a waterless marble because I didn't want to ruin the Stone Cold beneath it, and mattes just don't seem to work well for me that way. I also didn't put a top coat on, which is why the title came off so easily because I wanted to keep the matte matte and the glitter not matte





Inspired by a Work of Art - 

Here's my inspiration http://www.pinterest.com/pin/91268329922522872/ 

But I wanted it to be more fallish, being that it was the week of Thanksgiving. Done on CG White Night, sponged with CG Plum Perfection, CG Agro, Piggy Polish Right to Bare Feet, and Milan 3D Holographic 510, the "branches" are done with LA Colors Art Deco Black

I wore these for nearly a week because I liked them so much...well, that was a perk, I was also out of town.





Inspired by a flag - Indiana State flag http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Indiana

I'm a Hoosier girl, born, bread and corn fed! I love that I've lived all over Indiana and I'm very proud of the long heritage my family has here in the Crossroads to America.

I used Spoiled Your Fly's Down with acrylic yellow paint. There are 19 stars on each hand because Indiana is the 19th state of the Union. Obviously, I should have worked on drawing a torch before I put it on my nails...oh well.


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by the supernatural: the lost city of Atlantis






Super cute. I love how all of our minds go someplace totally different when we think of something so broad as "Supernatural".


----------



## chrysalis101

Inspired by the supernatural Polishes: SC Nova &amp; wnw French white creme. Nova is a deep blue, not the black it always shows in pix. It's my first time doing a design that goes across the nails. And you get to see both my righty and lefty abilities.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

Inspired by a Book (Or was it a movie? Either way.): The Hobbit

Polish used was Milani 510 3D Holographic. I then printed out the elvish script of the One Ring on paper and then used the ziplock bag method with an ultra fine tip paint pin to trace. I also used up the end of my franken top coat. I had been dumping top coats together as they ran out. It resulted in a very gloppy mess. So using it for the ziplock bag thing worked well. In the past I didn't have the polish thick enough to be easily peeled off. This time, if anything, it was too thick.





Just the tutorial one left. Think I may have to make it a Christmas one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by a Book (Or was it a movie? Either way.): The Hobbit

Polish used was Milani 510 3D Holographic. I then printed out the elvish script of the One Ring on paper and then used the ziplock bag method with an ultra fine tip paint pin to trace. I also used up the end of my franken top coat. I had been dumping top coats together as they ran out. It resulted in a very gloppy mess. So using it for the ziplock bag thing worked well. In the past I didn't have the polish thick enough to be easily peeled off. This time, if anything, it was too thick.





Just the tutorial one left. Think I may have to make it a Christmas one.

MY PRECIOUUUUUUUS!!!!"  Seriously, though, that is gorgeous!  Great job!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by art: splatter art
This was my inspiration:



This is what I ended up with:



Ooo! That one appeals to me! I like that your nails are really light and then they have the interesting splatter pattern that really contrasts nicely. It's a really dynamic combination.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by a Book (Or was it a movie? Either way.): The Hobbit

Polish used was Milani 510 3D Holographic. I then printed out the elvish script of the One Ring on paper and then used the ziplock bag method with an ultra fine tip paint pin to trace. I also used up the end of my franken top coat. I had been dumping top coats together as they ran out. It resulted in a very gloppy mess. So using it for the ziplock bag thing worked well. In the past I didn't have the polish thick enough to be easily peeled off. This time, if anything, it was too thick.





Just the tutorial one left. Think I may have to make it a Christmas one.
It's so amazingly precise with the ornate font. So impressive. Tee, hee, I'm planning on doing that with a few topcoats (and some Zoya renew) too! I see what you mean about it being thick in this case, but it's only because of your high-quality close-up photo, so no worries!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by the supernatural

Polishes: SC Nova &amp; wnw French white creme. Nova is a deep blue, not the black it always shows in pix. It's my first time doing a design that goes across the nails. And you get to see both my righty and lefty abilities.












I think you did a good job on both hands!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by the supernatural: the lost city of Atlantis







Awesome! So cute; I really love the octopus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a flag: England
OPI Incognito in Sausalito, Essie Blanc, VS Lustworthy




Nice! It's such fun to see all these flags!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure 28: Inspired By A Flag

Finland





Zoya Tomoko over Zoya Liberty  - Tried using striping tape over pixie dust for the first time, doesn't work too well since the tape can't grab onto the texture of the polish. So I improvised and used a nail art brush to touch up the lines after removing the tape.
It's a beautiful colour combination!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, we've discussed how I'm really bad at uploading pix. And for the last few weeks, it feels like I've dropped off the face of the earth! But I have been finding time to do my nails. And while I haven't posted in a while, at least I've been doing the challenge. So, here's the catch up.

Inspired by a Pattern Nails - CG White Night and CG Smoke and Ashes with some BM plate that I can't find now, and think my sofa ate. It didn't stay on long. 1. I found it rather boring and 2. my gels did something weird and my nails just looked bad. At least you can't really see that in the pix. I did hide my thumb because I smudged it really bad right before I took the pic and just had to live with it all day because I had too much to do that day to fix it.





Inspired by a movie - Catching Fire

My thumb nail did have the title "Catching Fire" on it, with sparks coming out, but it rubbed off before I took a pic, so I just left my thumb out. It's done with CG Stone Cold, CG Electrify and CG Riveting. I tried to do something better, like a mockingjay, but that failed. So, flames are a good standby. I didn't do a waterless marble because I didn't want to ruin the Stone Cold beneath it, and mattes just don't seem to work well for me that way. I also didn't put a top coat on, which is why the title came off so easily because I wanted to keep the matte matte and the glitter not matte





Inspired by a Work of Art - 

Here's my inspiration http://www.pinterest.com/pin/91268329922522872/ 

But I wanted it to be more fallish, being that it was the week of Thanksgiving. Done on CG White Night, sponged with CG Plum Perfection, CG Agro, Piggy Polish Right to Bare Feet, and Milan 3D Holographic 510, the "branches" are done with LA Colors Art Deco Black

I wore these for nearly a week because I liked them so much...well, that was a perk, I was also out of town.





Inspired by a flag - Indiana State flag http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Indiana

I'm a Hoosier girl, born, bread and corn fed! I love that I've lived all over Indiana and I'm very proud of the long heritage my family has here in the Crossroads to America.

I used Spoiled Your Fly's Down with acrylic yellow paint. There are 19 stars on each hand because Indiana is the 19th state of the Union. Obviously, I should have worked on drawing a torch before I put it on my nails...oh well.




You've been busy! I really like your inspired by movie and work of art creations; they're both really beautiful.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by a book: Pride &amp; Prejudice. I used a soft, period-appropriate shade of periwinkle, stamped a white key as an accent onto my ring finger nail, and put a mattifying top coat over all of it. The key was to signify that Darcy and Elizabeth had to "unlock" their feelings towards each other, but I'm afraid this turned out to be the manicure equivalent of an interpretive dance - too vague and not well executed. It also doesn't help that I forgot to take a picture right after! So this is with two days of tip wear and some of the mattifyer wearing off!





I giggled at your description, but it's a sweet little mani; and well, I totally understand being busy; wear happens!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #27 - Inspired by ARTWORK*

I chose to use Henri Matisse's La Vis for inspiration. Here's an image of the work:





And here's my mani:



    



Some comments on this: The darker greenish teal colour was the same colour as the royal blue on the right pinkie finger, but when it was painted onto the lime green, the blue changed, and changed more after I applied top coat! Where the blue is a bit thicker, it keeps more of the royal blue quality, like on the left edge of the right thumb. Some of my patterns use the colours in reverse of the original work.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #27 - Inspired by ARTWORK*

I chose to use Henri Matisse's La Vis for inspiration. Here's an image of the work:





And here's my mani:



    



Some comments on this: The darker greenish teal colour was the same colour as the royal blue on the right pinkie finger, but when it was painted onto the lime green, the blue changed, and changed more after I applied top coat! Where the blue is a bit thicker, it keeps more of the royal blue quality, like on the left edge of the right thumb. Some of my patterns use the colours in reverse of the original work.

This is AMAZING!!!  I'm blown away by your talent!


----------



## Lolo22

> *Mani #27 - Inspired by**ARTWORK* I chose to use Henri Matisse's La Vis for inspiration. Here's an image of the work:
> 
> And here's my mani:
> 
> Â Â Â
> 
> Some comments on this: The darker greenish teal colour was the same colour as the royal blue on the right pinkie finger, but when it was painted onto the lime green, the blue changed, and changed more after I applied top coat! Where the blue is a bit thicker, it keeps more of the royal blue quality, like on the left edge of the right thumb. Some of my patterns use the colours in reverse of the original work.


 Wow Monika, that is way cool!


----------



## Lolo22

Inspired by a tutorial: cursive letters

I didn't have a specific tutorial inspire me but I saw some pins on Pinterest with cursive lettering and I wanted to give it a try.  Glitter Guilty Peppermint Crush and OPI In My Santa Suit.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Manicure #30: Inspired By A Tutorial

Lucy's Stash Glitter Gradient Nail Art





Two coats of Nicka K Ripe Apple, with a gradient of China Glaze Twinkle Lights


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Congrats to everyone who completed the Marathon! I got a bit distracted for the last few, but I finished today, so I put together this collage as a personal finale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



​


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats to everyone who completed the Marathon! I got a bit distracted for the last few, but I finished today, so I put together this collage as a personal finale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



​ All of your manis seem so well thought out and beautiful. Great job! And beautiful collage.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is AMAZING!!!  I'm blown away by your talent!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow Monika, that is way cool!
Thanks so much girls! In this case Matisse has to take most of the credit! A relative of mine is a true fan of his work, so this is one of the works I've enjoyed seeing for years in the form of a print.

As I plod along to the finish here (still not quite done myself) I have to say I have a feeling there is another (slow) challenge somewhere in my future as I've been truly enjoying this one!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by a tutorial: cursive letters

I didn't have a specific tutorial inspire me but I saw some pins on Pinterest with cursive lettering and I wanted to give it a try.  Glitter Guilty Peppermint Crush and OPI In My Santa Suit.




Nice combo and lovely script! Peppermint Crush almost looks like splatter paint!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats to everyone who completed the Marathon! I got a bit distracted for the last few, but I finished today, so I put together this collage as a personal finale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



​ Congrats! These are all so impressive. Thanks for organizing this! I have a few to go, but I really have been enjoying it and look forward to another in the future!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #29 - SUPERNATURAL Inspiration*

I've skipped the flag for the moment and will get to that, but here is a mani that can be interpreted as a Christmas and winter scene image due to its colours and ornamentation, or could be interpreted as some other mystic scene, like in the context of the curtain of a fortune-teller, or ... You choose! I feel it has a very 'Holiday' feel!




Mani after stamping and the gold glitter tips:



      



I used two images on the Pueen26 plate, and used Bondi Top of the Rock (grey), Fool's (gold under the glitter on the tips); Jenna Hipp Flair Your Affair (platinum glitter); Konad Gold Black, White; and Nubar Holographic Glitter and Sour Candy (on the ring finger accent nails).


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #30 - Inspired by A TUTORIAL*

There are many turquoise stone effect tutorials out there, most of which suggest painting the turquoise base, using saran wrap to create the gold veins, and a marble with hairspray/alcohol/remover to create the black veins. I did that but ended up with too much black, so I ended up using the saran wrap to texture with a teal and the base turquoise colour, and that way it worked out. I wish more of the gold remained. This (or something like it) I will repeat!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Inspired by the supernatural

Polishes: SC Nova &amp; wnw French white creme. Nova is a deep blue, not the black it always shows in pix. It's my first time doing a design that goes across the nails. And you get to see both my righty and lefty abilities.













cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by a Book (Or was it a movie? Either way.): The Hobbit

Polish used was Milani 510 3D Holographic. I then printed out the elvish script of the One Ring on paper and then used the ziplock bag method with an ultra fine tip paint pin to trace. I also used up the end of my franken top coat. I had been dumping top coats together as they ran out. It resulted in a very gloppy mess. So using it for the ziplock bag thing worked well. In the past I didn't have the polish thick enough to be easily peeled off. This time, if anything, it was too thick.





Just the tutorial one left. Think I may have to make it a Christmas one.
Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #27 - Inspired by ARTWORK*

I chose to use Henri Matisse's La Vis for inspiration. Here's an image of the work:





And here's my mani:



    



Some comments on this: The darker greenish teal colour was the same colour as the royal blue on the right pinkie finger, but when it was painted onto the lime green, the blue changed, and changed more after I applied top coat! Where the blue is a bit thicker, it keeps more of the royal blue quality, like on the left edge of the right thumb. Some of my patterns use the colours in reverse of the original work.
Beautiful, I love Matisse he is one of my favorite painters.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by a tutorial: cursive letters

I didn't have a specific tutorial inspire me but I saw some pins on Pinterest with cursive lettering and I wanted to give it a try.  Glitter Guilty Peppermint Crush and OPI In My Santa Suit.




so pretty! the writing came out great.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beautiful, I love Matisse he is one of my favorite painters.
Thanks. I appreciate a lot of his work too, but find this is actually one of my favourites - though to me it feels a bit like an outlier (or very small set of outliers as there are a few others that are similar) in his body of work. Not sure what you think.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Manicure #30: Inspired By A Tutorial

Lucy's Stash Glitter Gradient Nail Art





Two coats of Nicka K Ripe Apple, with a gradient of China Glaze Twinkle Lights
Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats to everyone who completed the Marathon! I got a bit distracted for the last few, but I finished today, so I put together this collage as a personal finale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



​ Great collage.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #29 - SUPERNATURAL Inspiration*

I've skipped the flag for the moment and will get to that, but here is a mani that can be interpreted as a Christmas and winter scene image due to its colours and ornamentation, or could be interpreted as some other mystic scene, like in the context of the curtain of a fortune-teller, or ... You choose! I feel it has a very 'Holiday' feel!




Mani after stamping and the gold glitter tips:



      



I used two images on the Pueen26 plate, and used Bondi Top of the Rock (grey), Fool's (gold under the glitter on the tips); Jenna Hipp Flair Your Affair (platinum glitter); Konad Gold Black, White; and Nubar Holographic Glitter and Sour Candy (on the ring finger accent nails).

Wow so pretty, love the colors you picked and the stamping looks great.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #30 - Inspired by A TUTORIAL*

There are many turquoise stone effect tutorials out there, most of which suggest painting the turquoise base, using saran wrap to create the gold veins, and a marble with hairspray/alcohol/remover to create the black veins. I did that but ended up with too much black, so I ended up using the saran wrap to texture with a teal and the base turquoise colour, and that way it worked out. I wish more of the gold remained. This (or something like it) I will repeat!



       


This looks awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beautiful, I love Matisse he is one of my favorite painters.
Thanks. I appreciate a lot of his work too, but find this is actually one of my favourites - though to me it feels a bit like an outlier (or very small set of outliers as there are a few others that are similar) in his body of work. Not sure what you think.

I agree he has a few others that are similar, more of his later works.


----------



## chrysalis101

I actually finished a week ago...I'm just too forgetful! But, yay! Done!

Tutorial Mani: Reverse Waterfall nails found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB0mjUdtVlE

Polish used: WnW French White Creme, Essie Him-anema, SC Exotic Green, SH Pumping Iron, Milani 3D 510, and it can't be seen in the pix, but it's on there, Revlon Calla Lilly.

Calla Lilly gives a soft micro glitter. It's ontop of the French White Creme and gave just a bit of glits. I tried several times, but it's too soft to see in pix...ahh well.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This looks awesome!


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow so pretty, love the colors you picked and the stamping looks great.
Thank-you very much Jay!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually finished a week ago...I'm just too forgetful! But, yay! Done!

Tutorial Mani: Reverse Waterfall nails found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB0mjUdtVlE

Polish used: WnW French White Creme, Essie Him-anema, SC Exotic Green, SH Pumping Iron, Milani 3D 510, and it can't be seen in the pix, but it's on there, Revlon Calla Lilly.

Calla Lilly gives a soft micro glitter. It's ontop of the French White Creme and gave just a bit of glits. I tried several times, but it's too soft to see in pix...ahh well.




It's a fun holiday idea. Thanks for posting it here!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually finished a week ago...I'm just too forgetful! But, yay! Done!

Tutorial Mani: Reverse Waterfall nails found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB0mjUdtVlE

Polish used: WnW French White Creme, Essie Him-anema, SC Exotic Green, SH Pumping Iron, Milani 3D 510, and it can't be seen in the pix, but it's on there, Revlon Calla Lilly.

Calla Lilly gives a soft micro glitter. It's ontop of the French White Creme and gave just a bit of glits. I tried several times, but it's too soft to see in pix...ahh well.




Pretty!


----------



## Monika1

*Mani #28: Inspired by A FLAG*

So I didn't do this one at the time, but I figure it's better later than never, so here is a mani inspired by the Canadian flag!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> *Mani #28: Inspired by A FLAG*
> 
> So I didn't do this one at the time, but I figure it's better later than never, so here is a mani inspired by the Canadian flag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple leaf rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Maple leaf lt t.jpg


Great job &amp; nice that you brought this thread back to life.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Great job &amp; nice that you brought this thread back to life.


Thanks! Are you interested in doing another challenge Jay?


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Thanks! Are you interested in doing another challenge Jay?


I would love to!


----------



## Monika1

If anyone is checking out this thread and is interested in doing something similar, I want to let you know that The 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/ - will be starting June 13th, 2014 and will continue into November 2014. You are welcome to join in at any time.

FYI - @JC327. Yay! There is now another one to join. I had an idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And @@CheshireCookie and @@Scooby Dynamite I enjoyed this one a lot; it would be super to have you join in on the new one too, if you have the time! I want to get the word out to as many people as possible - it's always more fun when there are more people sharing their creative work!

eta: Is there a way of posting to all the people who were involved in this one, as they might be interested this time around too? And same for the faster version of this at the time?


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> If anyone is checking out this thread and is interested in doing something similar, I want to let you know that The 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/ - will be starting June 13th, 2014 and will continue into November 2014. You are welcome to join in at any time.
> 
> FYI - @JC327. Yay! There is now another one to join. I had an idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And @@CheshireCookie and @@Scooby Dynamite I enjoyed this one a lot; it would be super to have you join in on the new one too, if you have the time! I want to get the word out to as many people as possible - it's always more fun when there are more people sharing their creative work!
> 
> eta: Is there a way of posting to all the people who were involved in this one, as they might be interested this time around too? And same for the faster version of this at the time?


So glad I saw this! I have to catch up with the other thread. I'm on vacation now but I hope I can join when I am back home. It's so awesome that you organized this.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> So glad I saw this! I have to catch up with the other thread. I'm on vacation now but I hope I can join when I am back home. It's so awesome that you organized this.


Absolutely! Definitely join when you're back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I highly encourage you to submit an Inspiration mani too. Though of course that is not required in any way for participation in the challenge - all you have to do is post your 'response' manis; I know we'd all enjoy being inspired by one of your creations too!

And thanks! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

So awesome! I will definitely join and I will start thinking of an inspiration mani. I'm hoping to get some nice new polishes while on vacation.


----------

